# Odenwaldradler-Revival-Thread



## Haiflyer (27. März 2006)

moin

so ich meld mich mal zurück ausm winterschlaf. bike is abfahrtbereit. mit der kondi haperts noch n bissel aber sonst is ok.
hab den Thread hier in erster Linie für all die geöffnet die letztes jahr immer dabei waren, damit mein ich die mosbacher, unsern bremshebelverbiegekönig,  etc aber natürlich auich für all die jenigen die gern ma mitfahren würden. hab leider nur die icq vom ghost. vom rest hab ich schon ewig nix gehört. daher würd ich mich freun wenn se sich hier ma melden würden.
da war noch sharky. der name vom bremshebelgott fällt mir leider nicht mehr ein. dann unser stahlrahmen leichtgewichtsrad fahrer, natürlich micro, killuah etc etc 

joa bis denn

ciao Haiflyer


----------



## Levty (27. März 2006)

> der name vom bremshebelgott fällt mir leider nicht mehr ein


Martin Müller aka hädbänger

Ich wäre am, Start.

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. März 2006)

wenn ich zeit hab gerne ! 

nur mein termin plan ist schon wieder sooo voll, z.G. auch mit bike terminen ;-)


----------



## drivingghost (27. März 2006)

dox --> Kai


----------



## Haiflyer (27. März 2006)

@drinving genauuuuuuuuuuuu der kai. geil hehe   das pic hab ich vermisst. ach jungs war ne geile zeit hoff das wiederholen wir dieses jahr mal wieder.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. März 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin Müller aka hädbänger



carbon verbiegt sich nicht! 
abe rich glaube, ich bin hier nich gemeint....


----------



## Haiflyer (28. März 2006)

ne kann dich beruhigen du bist nicht gemeint. das rätsel wurde ja schon aufgelöst is dox. hehe.


----------



## Levty (28. März 2006)

...dann haben wir 2 Bremshebelgötter!


----------



## Haiflyer (30. März 2006)

wieso was hat deiner denn gemacht ? meiner kann seinen ohne viel mühen verbiegen.  bis fast zur unkenntlichkeit
ja männaz es waren doch noch mehr dabei. jetzt meldet euch halt mal.
@drivinghost. komm mal ins icq oder so.


----------



## drivingghost (31. März 2006)

Sie her, grandpa: Noch dran, nur leicht deformiert. Nicht gleich ab wie bei Dir. 

Und um Euch etwas Angst zu machen: Ratet mal, wer bei Martins Carbonbremshebeshredderaktion sein Vordermann war...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. März 2006)

Wär sonntags oder so auch mal dabei.

Gab's da nicht noch zwei Jens? Jens Snej und den Dschens?

Gruß,      Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraichgauer (31. März 2006)

Wenn ihr dieses Jahr wieder einen Bremser braucht,
würd das wieder übernehmen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. März 2006)

Neenee, das ist mein Job, zumindest bergab!
Schön, wenn Du wieder dabei bist, Rich!


----------



## Haiflyer (31. März 2006)

hi männer. genau euch hab ich ja ganz vergessen. na alles klar bei euch. ja klar würd mich freun wenn wir dieses jahr wieder alle fahrn gehn. und hey rich der bremser war ja wohl ich., zumindest bergauf hehe

ciao Lucas


----------



## sharky (2. April 2006)

hallo zusammen,

ich  lebe auch noch! bin allerdings zur zeit noch daheim ziemlich eingespannt und komme nicht zum biken, so daß meine fitness doch eher zu wünschen übrig lässt  

würd mich aber freuen wenn man mich trotzdem in den tour-organisations-verteiler aufnimmt 

gruß
der fisch


----------



## easymtbiker (2. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und um Euch etwas Angst zu machen: Ratet mal, wer bei Martins Carbonbremshebeshredderaktion sein Vordermann war...


jajaja, der ramin fährt so brutale sachen ab, dass ich nur noch den bremshebel abreissen konnte.....


----------



## Levty (2. April 2006)

Ich sag nur rohrbacher "Rutsche"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (2. April 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wär sonntags oder so auch mal dabei.
> 
> Gab's da nicht noch zwei Jens? Jens Snej und den Dschens?
> 
> Gruß,      Michael



Der jens_snej heißt jetzt Veloziraptor, weil´s nen schlankeren Zeh macht.  

Ich kann mich zwar nicht erinnern vor der Winterpause mit Präsens geglänzt zu haben, aber dafür habe ich über den Winter meine Kondition aufgebaut, so daß ich gerne in Zukunft dabei bin.

@ Geisterfahrer: Wie, du willst fahren. Ist der September Termin 2006 nicht auch Deiner  Naja, wahrscheinlich brauchst Du wie ich auch extrem viel Ablenkung!


----------



## Haiflyer (4. April 2006)

ah den shark gibts ja ah noch
also ich fänds subba wenn wir mal ne tour starten könnten wie die eine mit der bremshebel aktion letztes jahr. 
schöne tour mit ausklang in nem biergarten so wie letztes mal.   des war doch klasse. und alle mann am start. vom ramin übern dirk zum rich bis zu mir. und diesmal MIT shark und natürlich auch der kai wieder. dox gelle.  
aber auch alle andren sind natürlich herzlichst eingeladen.

hab bis 10ten mai klausuren. bis dahin versuch ich was für die kondi zu tun sodas man dann wenn hoffentlihc das wetter mal gut wird biken kann.
also nach dem 10ten is bei mir wiedetr gut zeit.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Der jens_snej heißt jetzt Veloziraptor, weil´s nen schlankeren Zeh macht.
> 
> Ich kann mich zwar nicht erinnern vor der Winterpause mit Präsens geglänzt zu haben, aber dafür habe ich über den Winter meine Kondition aufgebaut, so daß ich gerne in Zukunft dabei bin.
> 
> @ Geisterfahrer: Wie, du willst fahren. Ist der September Termin 2006 nicht auch Deiner  Naja, wahrscheinlich brauchst Du wie ich auch extrem viel Ablenkung!



Hallo, Veloziraptor!  

Doch, September geht's bei mir auch los. Aber trotz Fritz nehm ich mir wenigstens einen Tag die Woche frei, sonst träum ich bald, wie ich von fünf bösen roten Büchern verfolgt werde... 
Deswegen würde mir der Sonntag am besten passen.

Gruß, Geisterfahrer


----------



## sharky (4. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ah den shark gibts ja ah noch
> also ich fänds subba wenn wir mal ne tour starten könnten wie die eine mit der bremshebel aktion letztes jahr... und diesmal MIT shark



ich fahre nur mit, wenn ich ganz vorne oder ganz weit hinten fahren darf! ich kenn die position direkt hinterm ramin zwar doch recht gut (ja ich weiß das kann man falsch verstehen  ) aber hin und wieder isses dann doch sicherer, hinter FF oder so zu fahren 

also ne HD tour muß sein! irgendwie muß ich ja mein ACT rechtfertigen, anderenfalls müsste ich mich noch mit verkaufsgedanken rumschlagen und ein leichtes tourenfully anschaffen


----------



## Eisbäcker (6. April 2006)

tach zusammen,
ich wollte über ostern eigentlich in den bikepark beerfelden, laut betreiber öffnen die jungenes erst nach ostern. kann mir einer von euch sagen ob die strecken trotzdem fahrbar sind oder ob es alternativen gibt, dh oder freiReiten...

bin zu der zeit in waldmichelbach, wenn jemand ne nette strecke kennt???

DANKE


----------



## Haiflyer (7. April 2006)

@eisbäcker. sorry kann ich dir nix drüber sagen. war nochnie in beerfelden

@sharky. ja klar geht dieses jahr ne tour. und ned nur eine hoff ich. wie gesagt bis 10ten bin ich ausßer gefächt und dann wird angegriffen
ATTACKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  

ich fahr auch ned hinterm ramin. würd sagen er fährt entweder als erstes und der rest mit 5min verzögerung. oder ganz hinten.


----------



## sharky (8. April 2006)

@eisbäcker
schreib mal dem drivingghost ne mail der weiß da ab und zu bescheid, war selbst auch noch nie dort und weiß net was sache ist. im notfall eben auf die HP verlassen. 

@haiflyer
hast du denn die letzten touren über nix gelernt  auch wenn wir meinen zottelbär ganz hinten starten lassen und 5 min vorsprung haben, isser doch eh nach zwei minuten an der hälfte es feldes wieder vorbei


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2006)

Ja, und wenn er als erstes startet, stoppt er zufällig an einem Baum und nutzt die Gelegenheit, sich als Wegelagerer zu betätigen. Folge: Massensturz, massenweise neue Fotos für sein Album, breites Grinsen.

Ergo: Seid immer lieb zu Ramin, er ist gefährlich.


----------



## drivingghost (8. April 2006)

Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert....


----------



## Haiflyer (9. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @haiflyer
> hast du denn die letzten touren über nix gelernt  auch wenn wir meinen zottelbär ganz hinten starten lassen und 5 min vorsprung haben, isser doch eh nach zwei minuten an der hälfte es feldes wieder vorbei



das halt ich für ein gerücht  


der ramin is glaub ich n ganz lieber eigentlich aber er bekommt zu wenig aufmerksamkeit. daher die aktionen immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (9. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> *
> der ramin is ... n ganz lieber*



ENDLICH EINER DER ES ERKENNT  
Jetzt hast Du, Luc, die Aufgabe, mit Deinem Wissen die Welt zu retten, indem Du die Lehre des lieben Ramins bis an den Rest Deiner Tage verkündest...
Möge die Macht mit Dir sein.


----------



## Haiflyer (9. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ENDLICH EINER DER ES ERKENNT
> Jetzt hast Du, Luc, die Aufgabe, mit Deinem Wissen die Welt zu retten, indem Du die Lehre des lieben Ramins bis an den Rest Deiner Tage verkündest...
> Möge die Macht mit Dir sein.




hab ichwas verpasst ?


----------



## sharky (9. April 2006)

wenn man das so liest könnte man glatt meinen ihr habt alle was eingeworfen 

leute, startet bitte ne sammelaktion unter dem motto "sharky in not" 
ich bin verliebt, derzeit leider ziemlich unglücklich  in das schöne aber teure etwas hier


----------



## Haiflyer (10. April 2006)

hau ab. ich hab nix eingeworfen. zumindest heut noch ned
und zu dem rad. die gabel      der rest is wohl eher für die tonne.

nur speiseeis is wahres eis    stimmts dirk 

PS: aber wo wir schon beim thema sind. hai is auch in not. hätt auch gern spenden.


----------



## drivingghost (10. April 2006)

Hüstelhust. 
Ich schließe mich an 
Eröffnen wir ein Spendenkonto für uns...


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. April 2006)

Kontonummer? Ich spende nen Cent.


----------



## Levty (10. April 2006)

Ich 2


----------



## sharky (10. April 2006)

@haiflyer
soso, für die tonne? damit könntest du dich wenigstens net beschweren, daß du den berg net hochkommst, weil dein bike 15,4 kg wiegt 
oder lag das etwa doch an was anderem  

@lev & velo
danke, wenn sich noch 239.897 leute mit je nem cent beteiligen, dann hab ich es  
ich starte mal nen spendenaufruf!!


----------



## sharky (10. April 2006)

wieso kann ich nur nen link einfügen wie er ist und nicht mehr wie früher ein wort eingeben, das dann als link dasteht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (10. April 2006)

das lag am rad mannnnnnnnnnnn
hab du mal 295iger niederquershcnitt schlabben aufm rad hintendruff. rollwiderstand wien panzer.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. April 2006)

He Sharky, wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt ... usw.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst. Bei mir steht eine alte Weinflasche mit nunmehr â¬ 200,- in verdammt kleinen MÃ¼nzen rum - und das gerade mal nach 3 Monaten! Nicolei Nucleon TST ich komme.

---> Achtung der Verfasser leidet an einer pathologischen Form von GrÃ¶Ãenwahnsinn. Bitte nicht beachten und weitergehen!


----------



## Levty (11. April 2006)

Jens, raus hier, das ist ein Revival Thread, du gehörst hier nicht rein, nur so Pussys die im Winter Pause machen. Aber wennich mir recht überlege, du fährst ein Votec mit einem Damen-Votec Trikot, von daher...darfst weiterspielen ;D


----------



## sharky (11. April 2006)

@velo
naja, wenn ich ein jahr spare dann komme ich da auch hin aber ich will das bike JETZT haben für die neue saison 
außerdem hab ich grad so viele baustellen (im wahrsten sinn) die mein geld gradezu verschlingen  da bleibt fürs bike nimmer soooo viel übrig.

aber heut kam ein wisch vom finanzamt, die halbe miete hätt ich schon mal 
wenn da nicht meine arg geschundenen geldreserven wären 


@haiflyer
du klingst wie schumi, bei sind auch immer die reifen schuld


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. April 2006)

@ sharky: Das ist ein Argument. Baustellen und "Jetzt fahren wollen" kenne ich zu genüge!

@ Lev: Revival hin oder her. Hier ist ein Biker in Not. Dem muß geholfen werden.


----------



## Haiflyer (12. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @haiflyer
> du klingst wie schumi, bei sind auch immer die reifen schuld



ach ihr habt alle keine ahnung. gegen ende der saison wars ja dann ok.

sei nicht immer so habgierig. spar dir das bike mit vielen kleinen münzen zusammen. dann wirst es irgendwann mal habn. vorfreude is doch die größte freude,

glaub das mit den kleinen münzen mach ich jetzt auch so für mein neuen vorbau und die hinterradnabe     






und wenn die kleinen münzen noch mehr waren als ich dachte kommt noch der hier .













     

oh man.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. April 2006)

Bwahhahahahaaaha. Es ist einfach stärker als ich. Nur noch 5800,- in 1 Cent Münzen.


----------



## sharky (12. April 2006)

naja, mein wunsch liegt preislich so ziemlich genau zwischen euren schätze ich mal 
*habenwill* *habenwill* *habenwill*



*kennt ihr jemand der ein schönes enduro fully mit 1a ausstattung und in hervorragendem zustand sucht??? *
hab mich entschlossen, meines zu verhökern, das trance muß eifach ins haus


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. April 2006)

Das ist typisch mÃ¤nnlicher Spieltrieb. 

Hau rein. 

Ich selbst hab leider nichts mehr zum Verkaufen  Evtl. noch einen alten MET Helm von 1998 (bietet jemand â¬ 5800,- ???).

P.S.: Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch, oder kauft ihr die RÃ¤der nur  Ich selbst bin zwar gerade krank, aber hoffe zumindest am Montag "hÃ¤dbÃ¤ngers" Tour mitmachen zu kÃ¶nnen. Vll. sieht man sich dann ja?


----------



## sharky (12. April 2006)

so, jetzt isses raus, blutenden herzens und weinenden auges hab ich mich entschlossen, mein mit viel liebe und zuneigung aufgebautes und gepflegtes fully zu verkaufen  

aber bevor es sich im dunklen keller die räder eckig steht 


@velo
ich fahre normal ja schon, aber da ich zur zeit am renovieren bin und 0 kondi hab, erst mal lieber alleine


----------



## Haiflyer (13. April 2006)

männaz wir müssen träume haben. was bliebe uns denn sonst ? 
jede menge kohle die wir durchs harte arbeiten anhäufen und das die frauen dann ausgeben für sinnlose dinge wie. schuhe oder klamotten. hallo welche gut aussehende frau braucht klamotten ?  
da gfeb ich mein geld lieber für mein bike aus das is sinnvoll und lebensnotwendig


----------



## Levty (13. April 2006)

Genau, und am MO schwingst du dich aufs Bike und radelst mit um HD herum, teilweise auf MEINEN Trails 

Greez, Lev.


----------



## drivingghost (13. April 2006)

ich fahre nicht. ich schaue meine räder nur an.


----------



## Haiflyer (13. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> MEINEN Trails
> .



         

@drivin recht haste. is ja auch besser so. ich mein so fischer baumarkt bikes können lebensgefährlich sein wenn die 30mm gabel bricht oder der seilzug der mechanischen "scheiben"bremse reißt


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre nicht. ich schaue meine räder nur an.



Und das teilweise sehr schnell... Vll. sollte ich auch mal nur anschauen - dann klappts dann auch endlich mal mit dem Treppchen


----------



## drivingghost (13. April 2006)

Denn wenn ich einmal nicht nur schaue sonder auch fahre, dann falle ich so gut wie immer um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ach ihr habt alle keine ahnung. gegen ende der saison wars ja dann ok.
> 
> sei nicht immer so habgierig. spar dir das bike mit vielen kleinen münzen zusammen. dann wirst es irgendwann mal habn. vorfreude is doch die größte freude,
> 
> ...



Den Vorbau wollt ich auch noch für meinen Taiwanbritenrahmen, aber wahrscheinlich ein bißchen länger als bei Dir.

Und dann muß es halt noch diese Kurbel sein, allerdings in schwarz und wahrscheinlich in Vierkant:





Wir sind also alle wie üblich ein wenig in Geldnöten...
Naja, ich werd eh kaum zum Fahren kommen. Vom Rumstehen geht mein Rad wenigstens nicht kaputt.


----------



## drivingghost (14. April 2006)

Wenn Du fährst geht es auch nicht kaputt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. April 2006)

Es sei denn, ich fahr hinter Dir... Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


----------



## drivingghost (14. April 2006)

Neinn...


----------



## Haiflyer (14. April 2006)

jungs ihr seht es is ein teufelskreis  

@geisterfahrer. wenn du den vorbau willst kann ich ihn dir relativ günstig besorgen.schick mir halt ne mail oder so.
zu den kurbeln. joa schick schick 

wobei ich tendier momentan eher zu den ultra porno holzfellerkurbeln aber die sind sooooooooooooo schwer.  

wollt ja eigentlich noch ne 2 fach kettenführung aber die wiegt ah glei wieder mehr.
aber mein dämpfer denk ich werd ich imlaufe des jahres tauschen.in einen 3way air oder so. ma schaun der is dann 480 gramm leichter als mein jetztiger


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> aber mein dämpfer denk ich werd ich imlaufe des jahres tauschen.in einen 3way air oder so. ma schaun der is dann 480 gramm leichter als mein jetztiger



Nene. Leichtbau. Das bringts doch nicht - wie letzten Sonntag gesehen! 






Hihi, wenn der Lev das sieht bin ich Matsch. *Duckundweg*


----------



## Haiflyer (14. April 2006)

tztztz wem gehörn denn die lecker rassierten beinchen   widerlich sag ich da nur hihi.

und die felge sieht gut aus. wenn ich das so seh bekomm ich plätzlich lust auf chips

PS: der trail und das umfeld sieht sehr stark nach weisem stein aus kann das sein. vorne runter richtung schriese,.


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. April 2006)

Boah ey, das mit den rasierten Beinen nehme ich Dir aber krumm. 

Klar ist das WS. Der X-Trail. Was sonst!


----------



## alex75 (14. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: der trail und das umfeld sieht sehr stark nach weisem stein aus kann das sein. vorne runter richtung schriese,.


Stimmt, das ist kurz vor der Jagerhütte auch 'Hexenhäusle' genannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (14. April 2006)

hach da sieht mas wieder. ein hund findet immer wieder in sein markiertes revier zurück. 

ich liebe diesen trail. will auch. mennooooooooooo. muss aber noch bis zum 10ten warten dann gehts los   in die bikesaison 2006 juhu

also bis dann

ciao Lucas 

PS:_ Das mit den waden kannst mir ruhig krumm nehmen. steh ich dazu. man kannsich sonstige körperteile jeglicher haare entledigen aber an den beinen mit sicherheit ned. no way


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> PS:_ Das mit den waden kannst mir ruhig krumm nehmen. steh ich dazu. man kannsich sonstige körperteile jeglicher haare entledigen aber an den beinen mit sicherheit ned. no way



Kein Act. Aber so ein Foto drügt. Ich werde meine Männlichkeit beim nächsten (ersten) Treffen wieder herstellen, indem ich GANZ GANZ kurze Hosen anziehe, damit man auch jedes verdammte HAAR sieht. Nur weil ich Däne bin und meine Haare blond sind, heißt das ja noch nicht, daß ich keine habe ...

Das hast Du davon


----------



## Haiflyer (14. April 2006)

oh gott bitte verschone mich das will doch kein mensch sehn   däne hin oder her. mir wurscht aber dieses bild geb ich mir ned. dann fährst du ganz ganz hinten. hoch und runter.   oh man ich will schönes wetter und 10 mai. das ich endlich biken kann. mich ziehts langsam schon raus. vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch den vorbau


----------



## drivingghost (14. April 2006)

Und ich behaupte einfach mal:
Beine gehören rasiert. Zumindest Abteilung CC + Lycra.
DH/FR nicht, das schaut unpassend aus.


----------



## Haiflyer (15. April 2006)

dann fahr du wenigstens nächstes mal vorm velozi und bring ihn zu fall das die jungfäulichen beinchen mal n paar kratzer abbekommen  dann siehts wenigstens so aus als würde er schon jahrelang hardcorebiken  

und das mit den sparten wo beine rassiert gehörn und wo ned davon halt ich eh nix. soll jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


ciao Lucas

PS: habt ein bissel mitleid mit mir ja. es soll heut super schön und toll warm werden und ich muss arbeiten


----------



## drivingghost (15. April 2006)

Für hier sagen sie Regenschauer vorraus. Aber noch schaut es drausse sonnig und trocken aus. Später geht es biken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich behaupte einfach mal:
> Beine gehören rasiert. Zumindest Abteilung CC + Lycra.
> DH/FR nicht, das schaut unpassend aus.



GEIL EINE BEINE RASIER DISKUSSION - was ganz was neues 

Also, wenn ich die passende Schnalle hätte, die mir die Beine nach dem Sieg massiert, würde ich mir die Beine ja auch rasieren... Rasierte Körperteile sollen ja insgesamt erogener sein (okay, das waren mehr Informationen als den meisten hier lieb sind *hihi*)  

Ansonsten ist das immer ein bißchen schwer mit CC und DH Differenzierung. Naja, in concreto hieße das für mich: beim Uphill Rasierer auspacken und wenn ich oben mir penibel jedes einzelne Haar wieder einkleben, Sattel runter, Gabel hoch und dann runter - wie wär´s mit nem Fuchsschwanz für den Lenker?

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand seine Beine nur bis zur Hosenkante rasiert  

Naja, warten wir mal den 10.5. ab, wenn der Haiflyer wieder Ruhe hat. Dann können der Ramin und ich ihn ja mit Rasierer bewaffnet über die Berge schäuchen. Mal schaun wer schneller ist


----------



## drivingghost (15. April 2006)

Das Rasieren bis zur Hosenkante macht ein Arbeitskollege von mir. Sieht äusserst seltsam aus. Aber der Kerl ist ohnehin etwas seltsam, stutzt sich auch die Haare am Arm.


edit: Egal was er sagt, glaubt ihm nicht. Er lügt!


----------



## Haiflyer (15. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, warten wir mal den 10.5. ab, wenn der Haiflyer wieder Ruhe hat. Dann können der Ramin und ich ihn ja mit Rasierer bewaffnet über die Berge schäuchen. Mal schaun wer schneller ist




alles klar hab ich kein problem mit. ichnehms mit euch beiden auf


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Ich schneid dir bergab den Weg ab


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Ich fahre in ihn rein, schmeiße ihn vom Rad, Jens nimmt dann den 18,4V Akkubohrer mit Epilieraufsatz und macht sich an Haiflyers Beinen zu schaffen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre in ihn rein, schmeiße ihn vom Rad, Jens nimmt dann den 18,4V Akkubohrer mit Epilieraufsatz und macht sich an Haiflyers Beinen zu schaffen.



Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

männaz ihr seid zu fertig. unglaublich. erstma frohe ostern und fröhliches eiersuchen wünsch ich.
tja leider wird ramin keine finden denn er hat keine. lev seine sind noch jungfräulich und unbehaart  und wenn velo sich die beine enthaart mit diesem ding will ich nicht sehn wie der rest von ihm aussieht.

   


oh man ich will biken. ehrlich son dreggs wetter und **** uni.aber naja was sein muss muss sein.
geh jetzt ma auf die suche bei ebay was ich meim baby zum saisonstart gönnen kann hehe


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Hihihi. So sieht´s aus  

Trotzdem schöne Ostern. Das Wetter ist heute indiskutabel und morgen muß ich auch mal wieder lernen (1 Woche Lernpause wegen Krankheit). Ich hoffe,  ich kann die Trailtour vom Martin irgendwie einschieben??? Nach einer Woche ohne Bike schmerzen einem immer so die Beine!

Neue Teile für´s Bike... Mpfff. Ich spare jetzt tapfer, bis ich mir was wirklch stabiles leisten kann - bis dahin wird mein VOTEC zu tode gerobbt.


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

> bis dahin wird mein VOTEC zu tode gerobbt.



jawoll des is die richtige einstellung. da kommt der killerinstinkt raus.  
hast schon was im auge was der nachfolger vom gerobbten VODRECK wird ?


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Dreckswetter. Training wegen Dauerregen abgebrochen. Ist doch echt zum kotzen.
Wir wollen Haiflyer nicht rasieren, wir wollem ihm die Haare ausreißen. Leiden soll er für seine Beschimpfungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen Haiflyer nicht rasieren, wir wollem ihm die Haare ausreißen. Leiden soll er für seine Beschimpfungen



Na dann reicht auch eine handelsübliche Kettensäge! Hab eben den Martin getroffen. Ramin, du sollst den armen Maddin doch nicht immer so durch die Wallachei scheuchen 

Alternativen zum VOTEC Vordreck. Entweder ich bleibe der Marke treu und hole mir eines der neuen ab Sommer 2006 hergestellten V8 (wenn sich die Reunion Gerüchte bis dahin halten). Oder ich spare noch länger und hole mir das längst etablierten Nicolai Helius FR. Für´s Nucleon reicht das Geld in 10 Jahren nicht!!! 

Das sind so ziemlich die einzigen Boliden, die mich optisch und von der Haltbarkeit anspricht und noch erhältlich sind! Das VOTEC Mole No. 5 wurde ja leider nie wirklich hergestellt


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Moment, ich habe niemanden gescheucht. Mir ging es genauso wie ihm. Ich wurde mitgescheucht.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Okay, ich habe nur "Ramin" verstanden und irgendwas von "Höllisch" und hab dann wohl die falschen Schlüsse gezogen


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Alles in Bezug auf mich, was negativ in Bezug auf Freundlichkeit, Defekte oder Stürze geäussert wird, ist GELOGEN!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in Bezug auf mich, was negativ in Bezug auf Freundlichkeit, Defekte oder Stürze geäussert wird, ist GELOGEN!



genau wie DIESE aussage da oben  


@velo. hm also n nicolai is schon geil. da haste recht. kenn da jemand der kommt ganz günstig an die dinger ran. denk da lässt sich was drehn. 
hehe komm mir hier vor wie ein dealer   was braucht ihr noch. pillen pilze looooooool ne mit sowas hab ich nix zu tun.

aber bitte kein VODRECK. weis ned bin noch nie eins gefahren aber irgendwie hab ich ne abneigung gegen diese räder. vielleicht weil sich mein vertrauen dahingehend verflüchtigt hat nachdem die schmiede schon zig mal pleite war und dennoch immer wieder ans tageslicht zurückkehrte.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Pssst. Heee. Ja Du da. Brauchst Du nen Nicolai...

Nicol....

PSSSSST. Jaaaaa.

--- 

Ging das nicht so bei der Sesamstraße  Ich glaube, ich muß aber noch tiefer in die Trick Kiste greifen und mir was gebrauchtes holen (Studien-Bücher sind ja so teuer). Jetzt wird erst mal gespart. Wenn ich jetzt schon die Verhandlungen aufnehme, werde ich nur blöd davon (wie war das noch: HABENWOLLEN). 

Nicolai ist halt eine Anschaffung für´s Leben! Manchmal auch "Abschaffung des Lebens"!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

Studienwas ? ?? ah stimmt da war was. vielleicht sollte ich mir die auch ma anschaffen dann klappts vielleicht besser mim lernen  

ja hat ja noch zeit kein thema. nur wie gesagt wenn du eins willst und das nicht gebraucht sein soll dann sag bescheid. ansonsten gibtsauch hier nen bikemarkt da werden immer wieder welche angeboten.

aber ja du hast schon recht ein super geiles rad


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

hust hust


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Sonntag, schlechtes Wetter: ich hab zu viel Zeit zum Posten... Na denn!

Ja, das Helius ist schon Gift! Aber wenn wir mit Bilder um uns schmeißen:





Wurde aber nur 25 mal gebaut und ist VOTEC.





VOTEC halt.





 7294,90 ... NUR DER RAHMEN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Dreckswetter. Training wegen Dauerregen abgebrochen. Ist doch echt zum kotzen.


echt? unsereins hat sich 3h durch regen + schlamm gequält..... habt ihr´s wenigstens bis zur sylvie´s bar geschafft?    

ansonsten.... liebe forum freunde! ich darf euch verkünden, dass was aussergewöhnliches passiert ist! unserem freund karmin ist das erste mal ein rechtschrei!fehler unterlaufen! genau hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2607582&postcount=6
ok das war jetzt böse gedizzt!

ansonsten, velo, ramin wurde auch nur gescheucht, aber irgendwie geht mein bike nur kaputt, wen ich mit ihm fahre... schlechte schwingungen...


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Du Pissnelke! Ich muss Dich wohl dem Admin melden, damit er Dich für eine Weile sperrt.
Grandpa wird immer frecher und respektloser, der Jugend gegenüber.
Fing gestern schon an. Ich werfe mich gekonnt kopfüber eine Stufe runter und hoffe, er macht es mir nach oder trägt. Nein. Er fährt das Ding einfach. 
Weitere Beschimpfungen folgen im Chat!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Damit hat er heute geprallt bei der Tour!


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Er ist alt, sein Leben neigt sich dem Ende zu. Lassen wir ihm die Freude für die 2 oder 3 Jahre, die er noch hat.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Ich *v*eiß gar nicht *v*as du hast. Mal nen Buchstaben zu *f*ertippen ist doch kein *v*ußbruch, oder.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hat er heute geprallt


pass mal auf, wie ich morgen erst prallen werde! und gegen wen!  

so isses, gestern ramin die grenzen gezeigt, heute lev.... wer ist morgen dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Nicht du hast mir die Grenzen gezeigt Martin, nicht du -> Das Wetter!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> so isses, gestern ramin die grenzen gezeigt, heute lev.... wer ist morgen dran?



Ich hebe die Hand als Erster. Aber Du weißt ja. Bevor Du mir die Grenzen zeigst, bricht mein Rahemn. Tja: Pech gehabt!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

seit wann ist wetter steil und du kommst nicht hoch, he? 




			
				velozipator schrieb:
			
		

> allerdings. man sind wir armseelig. virtuelle schlachte. müssen echt mal ne tour mit allen auf die beine stellen. bis dahin brauche ich aber nen freerdier. ich befüchte racheakte :-D


wär doch mal ne idee?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Gute Frage. Ich habe keine Zeit. Ich muß weg! 

Hihi. Schaffen wir heute eigentlich noch die 200 Posts?


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Zwei, drei Jahre noch. Dann ist die Seuche überstanden


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Hihi. Bis dahin haben wir genug Nachwuchs gezüchtet.


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Ich glaube, er kommt langsam runter. Hat sich gerade eben selbst eine scharfe Waffe an die Schläfe gehalten. Und ich könnte abdrücken...


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Da müsst ihr mich noch ertragen 

Edit: TU ES!!! TU ES WENN DUs NOCH KANNST!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei, drei Jahre noch. Dann ist die Seuche überstanden


  ich werd grad erst warm!


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Nach warm kommt kalt. 
Wie mit Schrauben. Fest und ab. Innerhalb sehr, sehr kurzer Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Ich finde diesen Herzsmiley total hässlich...passt zum Martin


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

oje, ich glaub  es wird mal wieder zeit für:

@ramin: du bist so toll! du bist sooo jung! so gutaussehend! du fährst so klasse bike! du bist unser held!!!!      


@lev:du bist so toll! du bist sooo jung! so gutaussehend! du fährst so klasse bike! du bist unser held!!!!      

geht´s euch jetzt besser, jungs? könnt ihr jetzt  heut nacht schlafen?


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Ich seh besser aus!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

was gehtn hier fürn film. jungs nehmt euch zu 3 n zimmer und dann besorgts euch. das geschleime und rumgejammer hier kann sich ja kein mensch anhörn.
ne ne ne. ich bin weg. blade 3 ruft.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

AUFHÖREN


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> was gehtn hier fürn film. jungs nehmt euch zu 3 n zimmer und dann besorgts euch.


oh, sorry, wir beschmutzen deinen schönen fred! soll nie wieder vorkommen... 

aber hier  gibts halt so n paar heranwachsende mit heftigen selbstwert-defiziten....


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh besser aus!



Meine Räder haben zusammen 140 Gänge (;


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

na dann.


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Ramin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

AUFHÖREN


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Martin ist an allem Schuld!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

*abdrück*


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

äh, ja, ok , ich sehs ein. wie kann ich es wieder gut machen????


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Die Antwort ist 42!


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort ist 42!



Die Antwort ist Falsch. Die Antwort ist 23!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

"und, was haste gestern abend gemacht?"

"n fred zugespammt...."


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Ich bin Russe. Habe schon mal mit einer vollautomatischen Pistole Russisches-Roulett gespielt . . . und gewonnen. 

Aber das mit den 42 raff ich nicht


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Moment. Ich rechne noch mal nach!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das mit den 42 raff ich nicht


wa? in mathe nich aufgepasst? eh?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Wer hilft dem armen Lev weiter.


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Der ist Russe, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Höchstens mit einem unplattbaren Schlauch.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

genau! stell dir vor, ich fahre heut mit ihm und bekomme nen platten! das scheint echt ansteckend zu sein!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Schau mal in meine Sig. Da klärt sich alles


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Dem könnets du nen Vollgummireifen draufziehen. Nach 20 km hätte er nen Platten. Auch ne Kunst!


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Hoffentlich nimmt seine Freundin die Pille....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich hät´s nicht besser ausdrücken können. Paß auf. Gleich kommts wieder: Jens trägt ein Damen Trikot


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Angst vor vielen kleinen Levs!?

Och Gott, das "Levs" sieht ppervers gefährlich aus!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

This is LEV __,,,_°U°_,,,___. Kopiert ihn in Eure Signatur, damit er die Weltherschaft an sich reißen kann!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Nein, er fährt ein Votec MIT einem damen VOTEC Trikot!

DAs ist um vielfaches schlimmer!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

looool


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

in deinem alter darfst du noch gar keine freundin ham mein kleiner VROIND.  
und nachts die hände über der decke und nicht am kleinen levpillermann spielen gelle.  

onaniern macht blind und sorgt für viele platten


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Jemand der Specialized fährt sollte genau so leise bleiben wie jemand der eine Lefty fährt. (mit F)


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> onaniern macht blind und sorgt für viele platten



Ich hab ne Idee für nen neuen Thread. Was führt alles zu vielen Platten.

1. Onanieren.
2. Nägel auf der Fahrbahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

Nägel in Reifen und Schlauch


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der Specialized fährt sollte genau so leise bleiben wie jemand der eine Lefty fährt. (mit F)




das sagt jemand der ein KONA fährt. würd mich ned soweit ausm *V*enster lehnen mein *V *roind


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand der Specialized fährt sollte genau so leise bleiben wie jemand der eine Lefty fährt. (mit F)



Ich hab doch noch überhaupt nix gesagt, mann (mann?)! Außerdem bin jetzt ausnahmsweise mal froh, dass ich aus eurem alter schon lange raus bin.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Also zusammen sind wir um einiges älter als Du. Zudem dürfen hier auch Opas rocken!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

also im moment fällt mir nur ROFL ein


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> IAußerdem bin jetzt ausnahmsweise mal froh, dass ich aus eurem alter schon lange raus bin.



amen das war das wort zum ostersonntag.

naja LEV hat halt überdruck. verständlichund das muss er im ibc rauslassen.
unsereins weis sich da zu helfen aber der kleine halt noch ned. aber in das alter kommt er schon noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also zusammen sind wir um einiges älter als Du. Zudem dürfen hier auch Opas rocken!



OK, du schlaumeier! dann werdet ihr beim nächsten rennen auch eure zeiten addieren müssen. dass ich das noch erleben darf: endlich treppchen.     

zu deiner ehrenrettung muss ich allerdings anerkennen, dass du wenigstens noch was mit 42 anfangen kannst.


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Hier, bissel Abwechslung für euch Männer - Frauen halten zu mir:

Keilertom (23:19) : 
oh man, jetzt werd ich fertiggemacht 
naja, du hälst doch sicher zu mir, odeR?!
Jessy (23:19) : 
klar doch


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier, bissel Abwechslung für euch Männer - Frauen halten zu mir:
> 
> Keilertom (23:19) :
> oh man, jetzt werd ich fertiggemacht
> ...



hast du das aus der wendy?


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Also bei mir heißt das Program ICQ...kA was ihr Leftyfahrer da für Programe habt...


----------



## easymtbiker (16. April 2006)

komisch! auf meinem bildschirm hab ich folgendes gesehen:

Keilertom (23:19) : 
oh man, jetzt werd ich fertiggemacht 
naja, du hälst doch sicher zu mir, odeR?!
hädbänger (23:19) : 
klar doch 


ich hoffe, du redest michzukünftig nicht mit "jessy" an, sonst gibts ärger!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> zu deiner ehrenrettung muss ich allerdings anerkennen, dass du wenigstens noch was mit 42 anfangen kannst.



Was wohl viele hier nicht können. Aber es macht Laune, die anderen mit ihrem Unwissen aufzuziehen. Ihr seid unwürdig. 

Die neue Verfilmung ist zudem gar nicht mal so übel. Auch wenn sie an das Buch und an die alte BBC-Serie lange nicht ranreicht!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

gut wenn ihr hier mit zahlen umeuch werft dessen bedeutung die mehrheit nicht kennt kann ihc mithalfen

187 -  bin ja mal gespannt wes rausbekommt.


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> ...und an die alte BBC-Serie lange nicht ranreicht!



Hahahahaha! rotfl! Ich denk gerade an den Typ mit den zwei Köpfen! Was für ein Trash!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Ach bevor ich jetzt ins Bett gehe. Der Thread ist gerade mal viel zu heftig für mich. 

Jetzt müssten wir das Revival nur noch auf den Trail packen und da genau so rocken und die Saison wird eine Wonne. 

Jungs (Mädels)... Packt´s an.


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> 187 -  bin ja mal gespannt wes rausbekommt.



Ist doch einfach: Dein Puls an ner 2%-Steigung bei 8km/h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> gut wenn ihr hier mit zahlen umeuch werft dessen bedeutung die mehrheit nicht kennt kann ihc mithalfen
> 
> 187 -  bin ja mal gespannt wes rausbekommt.



Ich wollte doch ins Bett. Wurde nciht 187 mal das Wort "****" in "From Dusk Till Dawn" gesagt. Ach ne. Das war 1870 mal. 

Zudem: Der Typ mit den zwei Köpfen. GEIL. (B-MOVIE) Im neuen Film hat der alte Kasten aus der BBC eine Gastrolle. Zu Witzig!


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Euch muss man alles beweisen...


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Euch muss man alles beweisen...



ach neee! wie süüüüüß! wir wissen doch, wie gut du mit graphiksoftware umgehen kannst.


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

Stimmt, ich fahre auch eine leVty


----------



## Bax (16. April 2006)

wenn schon retuschieren, dann richtig! du hast doch den originalen text einfach nach rechts oben verschoben. tja, dumm jelaufen!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. April 2006)

wie süß leVVVV kann mit smilys umgehn und der bildschirm is so hübsch bunt. looooooooooool


@velo. nein das is nicht aus from dusk


----------



## Levty (16. April 2006)

153


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Euch muss man alles beweisen...



Ist nicht mit PS bearbeitet. Aber das Mädel ist gerade mal 15, die ist noch leicht beinflussbar.
Wen Russlandlev ihr zeigt dass er eine Treppe auf dem Hinterrad runterfarhen kann, ist er ihr großer Held und sie wird auf ewig zu ihm halten. Mindestens bis sie 16 ist. In 3 Monaten...


----------



## drivingghost (16. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> 153



Gänge gesamt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. April 2006)

man man man! 

ich glaub ihr habt alle die farbstoffe in euren ostereiern nicht so recht vertragen! 

also bevor ihr hier ewig rumspamt, lev irgendwelche minderjährigen per ICQ flachlegt und der haiflyer vollends dummes zeugs redet: lasst uns lieber mal nen sonntagstermin ausmachen zum fahren.

ich sage absichtlich SONNTAG weil ich samstags arbeitn muß 

will rocken, zwangsweise bergauf, lieber bergab, also HD, weißer stein? ist da schon fahrbar oder noch schlamm?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ihr habt alle die farbstoffe in euren ostereiern nicht so recht vertragen!


es waren eher die inhaltstoffe diverser osterüberraschungen....  



			
				sharky schrieb:
			
		

> will rocken, zwangsweise bergauf, lieber bergab, also HD, weißer stein? ist da schon fahrbar oder noch schlamm?


also damit du sicher dein bike nicht verdreckst würde ich dir raten, bis juni zu warten, bis dorthin ist alles trocken! und du läufst nicht in gefahr nass zu werden oder zu frieren..... aber ich geh gleich mal am weissen stein nachschauen


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

Mensch, Fisch, du versaust ja den ganzen Spam 

Ok, ich wäre auch für SO, SA muss ich auch schaffen...
Wie wärs vom Stein zum Stuhl!?

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. April 2006)

Was haltet ihr vom 30.4. - noch mal Thingstätte rocken, bevor 10.000 Besoffene und ich dieses Bikerparadies wieder mit Glasscherben versauen?


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

Hm... die versammeln sich ja schon im Hellen.
Wir müssten außerdem unten an die Teppen ein Brett legen, damit Lev nicht wieder einen durhschlag kriegt, wenn er da mit 50 Sachen draufbrettert...


----------



## Haiflyer (17. April 2006)

sonntags is mir auch lieber . muss auch samstags schaffen. heut 13.00 pack ich leider ned mehr aber hoff dann mal das des irgendwann klappt.

@fisch. ich hab gar keine ostereier gegessen.ÄTSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

...nur gelutscht


----------



## Haiflyer (17. April 2006)

ja so wie deine kleine 13-jährige freundin. damit machst du dich strafbar das is dir klar oder . man darf minderjährige nicht zu XXX handlungen zwingen. und erst recht nicht mit alkohol gefügig machen


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

Wobei ICQ auch so berauschend ist . . .


----------



## sharky (17. April 2006)

@hädbänger
dreck ist mir wurscht, ich denke da eher an die jammermuschis die angst um ihre bikes und angst vor dreck haben  
von mir aus jederzeit, könnten wir aber den termin evtl. ne woche nach hinten verlegen? bekomme an dem WE besuch da kann ich schlecht abhauen. wobei ihr eh dauernd fahrt, da spring ich dann einfach mal mit auf


@lev
was heisst nur gelutscht, hast du deine 13jährige freundin etwa zum eierlutschen gezwungen?? 

@luc
sag mal, woher weißt du eigentlich so genau was bei lev so abgeht? machst auch mit oder was??


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2006)

also tour heute erfolgreich beendet, jetzt können wir mit spammen beginnen....
eigentlich sollten wir jetzt gleich dominik dizzen, aber da er as hier nicht liest macht es keinen spass.... nur soviel:
wer mit uns bikt sollte folgende 2 regeln beachten:
1. wenn du eine treppe oder stufe nicht fährst, dann trag runter. und wenn du runter trägst, dann trage wie ein mann!  
2. wer nich dreckig werden möchte sollte sich nen anderen sport suchen....

ach ja, lev wird gleich noch n tolles bild von mir reinstellen, ich sag dazu nur: "eh, alder, biste schwul he?"
lev, diese seite ist nur für dich:
http://www.string-emil.de/
sollte man alleine wegen der mukke ne mintue lang anschauen.... aber nich allzu viel länger....


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

> @lev
> was heisst nur gelutscht, hast du deine 13jährige freundin etwa zum eierlutschen gezwungen??



Es ging um Haiflyer!


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

Martin hat zwei ***********


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

Mist: Ar$chloecher


----------



## drivingghost (17. April 2006)

Martin geht zu selten an den FKK-Strand, sein Hintern könnte etwas mehr Farbe vertragen. 
Damit Lev ihn mit noch mehr Freude fotografiert.


----------



## easymtbiker (17. April 2006)

der abschlusgag war schwach, sehr schwach.... 
da war meiner besser, soll ich den hier mal posten?


martin fährt  immer mit lev + ramin mtb. irgendwann war martin nich mehr dabei. das ging so n paar tage und  ramin und lev fragten besorgt die anderen  biker. die kannten martin nicht und so erklärten die beiden: " ja also der martin hatte 2 ar$chlöcher!" die anderen biker fragten: "was, 2 ar$chlöcher?" lev und ramin meinten: "ja, jedes mal wenn wir unterwegs waren meinten die leute: da kommt martin mit seinen 2 ar$chlöchern"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (17. April 2006)

Damit Du besser schlafen kannst, Schatzi.


----------



## Levty (17. April 2006)

lool
Der war OK


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

Den Witz kenne ich acuh, aber bißchen anders *hüstel* Aber sehr gut platziert. Damit hätten wir jetzt einen Drecksack und zwei Ar§chlöcher im Forum!


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2006)

Dann müssen die Anderen aber auch noch "gekennzeichnet" werden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

Ich bin "Lord Haarlos", oder?

Aber mir würden auf Anhieb tausend passende Nicks für einige Forumsteilnehmer hier einfallen. Für Lev alleine 2/3 davon


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

...dann fang mal an, Levty ist ja schon gesichert!


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann fang mal an, Levty ist ja schon gesichert!



Lord of the flats, Russe, 8er, 16er, Otto, Drahtreifenfahrer, Veloziraptörtchen, Cheffe, usw. 

Vll. will ja jemand fortsetzen???


----------



## Haiflyer (18. April 2006)

jetzt bin ich gespannt was er für mich auf lager hat.


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

> Drahtreifenfahrer



...Stimmt net, net mal am Stadtbike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin ich gespannt was er für mich auf lager hat.



Wie wär´s damit: the godfather of porn and pimp 4 shizzle dizzle my nizzle is da dI O DOGGYFizzle

Hehe!


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

Wie wärs mit "stolzer Student"?


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

Für mich? So lange Du mich nicht Jura Student schimpfst ist alles okay


----------



## easymtbiker (18. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt bin ich gespannt was er für mich auf lager hat.


sattelruntermacher!


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

@kopfschüttler
Ey, das machst DU auch manchmal

@Jens
Neee, haiflieger


----------



## Haiflyer (18. April 2006)

ok damit kann ich leben . und stolzer faulpelz wär besser und würd üpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2006)

Berghochlangsamtreter
Klickieverweigerer


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. April 2006)

Wir suchen hier keine Weicheier Wörter, sondern Forum-Nicks.


----------



## Levty (18. April 2006)

Fallingghost


----------



## drivingghost (18. April 2006)

Passend.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. April 2006)

Kennt ihr die Kategorie IN & OUT ????

OUT = Pils im Wald





IN = Pilsner im Wald


[/IMG]


----------



## Haiflyer (19. April 2006)

also der jens is für mich jetzt der VELOZIMISCHLING.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. April 2006)

Nur weil ich in Hessen geboren bin, mein Vater Däne ist, die Rheinland Pfälzer mich herzlich aufgenommen haben und ich jetzt in Baden-Württemberg lebe. Ach quatsch!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. April 2006)

verrat mir mal wo die pilsner- strecke ist!  lecker!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> verrat mir mal wo die pilsner- strecke ist!  lecker!


 
An Lev´s neuer Downhill Strecke, wo sonst. Durch und durch sehr delikat!


----------



## Levty (19. April 2006)

Solche Flaschen kenn ich nur als zerbrochene...und das am Kstuhl Sprung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (20. April 2006)

komm lev gibs halt zu das du im wald dein alkohollager bunkerst und dort dann immer deine freundinnen hinbringst um se abzufüllen  
kannst ruhig zugeben. wir sind doch hier unter uns


----------



## Levty (20. April 2006)

Drecksack   
Aber ihr werdet dort eh nur Vodka finden​


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

Ich hab jetzt kein Bock, die ganzen geistigen Ergüsse hier noch mal durchzublättern. Hatte ich denn schon erwähnt, daß der 30.4. grundsätzlich ein super Termin für eine Tour wäre. Ich persönlich wäre für eine konditionsfreundliche "gemütlichhochschnellrunter" Variante!


----------



## Bax (20. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich wäre für eine konditionsfreundliche "gemütlichhochschnellrunter" Variante!



Freundlich und gemütlich ist immer subjektiv. Wie drückt sich das denn in Höhenmetern, Strecke, Geschwindigkeit und Fahrzeit aus?


----------



## Levty (20. April 2006)

Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

Wenn ich sage: der Langsamste macht das Tempo, dann ist das auch so. Ich habe kein Problem damit einen Berg auch mal mit nur 24 km/h anstatt 30 km/h hochzudonner 

Ne quatsch. So lange ich nicht vom Rad falle, fahre ich auch mit 4 km/h.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. April 2006)

4kmh herrlich das is genau mein niveau   

gemütlich hoch schnell runter übrigends auch


----------



## sharky (20. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ne quatsch. So lange ich nicht vom Rad falle, fahre ich auch mit 4 km/h.



das klingt gut  denke die 4km/h schaffe ich grad noch so  aber viel mehr denn auch nicht. kann man als anreiz an der strecke hier und da das eine oder andere pil*s* verstecken? export geht auch


----------



## Bax (20. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> das klingt gut  denke die 4km/h schaffe ich grad noch so  aber viel mehr denn auch nicht. kann man als anreiz an der strecke hier und da das eine oder andere pil*s* verstecken? export geht auch



Genau! Die Cracks fahren vor und vestecken das Pils (bitte kein Ex) für uns Schlaffis. Unter diesen Umständen (außer mir weitere Schlaffis und Pils) komme ich auch mit.

Dass das Bier eisgekühlt sein muss, ist doch selbstverständlich, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

Hehe, kennt ihr Treppensaufen. Jede Stufe nen Kurzen. Wer fährt mit mir die Himmelsleiter


----------



## Haiflyer (20. April 2006)

himmelsleiter klingt gut aber ohne alk.

und zu dem pils. da bin ich auch dafür. lev hat doch eh alk reserven im wald. die kann er doch neben der strecke positioniern.


----------



## Bax (20. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wer fährt mit mir die Himmelsleiter



Rauf oder runter?


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

Okay. Himmelsleiter ohne Alk, dafür mit VOTEC - ist mindestens genau so gefährlich.

Zudem cool, daß so viele zusagen. Will Eure Verbrechervisagen ja endlich mal sehen! Also keine Fullface Helme 

Edit: Pils. Naja, ich nehme mir dann mein Weizen mit. Wobei ich noch überlege, wie ich das sinnvoll in meine Trinkflasche reinbekomme, ohne das diese mir nach 10 Meter Schotter um die Ohren fliegt. Ideen?


----------



## Bax (20. April 2006)

Ein Camelbak fasst drei Liter!   

Wenn du den Schlauch permanent im Mund behältst, bekommst du automatisch immer die geeignete Menge durch den entstehenden Überdruck zugeführt.


----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also keine Fullface Helme



Sagt einer, der bei einem CC-Rennen mit Fullface am Start stand.



Bist doch Du, da direkt hinter mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (20. April 2006)

ey ramin du spinner. siehst du das weiße da auf der wiese. das is schnee. und was symbolisiert schnee ? apres ski mit bunnys und ned da in der gegend rumfahren man man man man


----------



## Bax (20. April 2006)

Aha, jetzt wissen wir auch wer das Bier mitbringt:


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt einer, der bei einem CC-Rennen mit Fullface am Start stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Bist doch Du, da direkt hinter mir.


 
Oh Mann. Bin ich das? Bin ich da echt mitgefahren? Schei§e, war ich an dem Tag besoffen 

Das nächste Mal vor nem Race, kein Absacker mehr im Eckstein am Abend zuvor !!!´

Okay, dann machen wir´s so. Entweder besoffen oder ohne Fullface Helm. Gott sei Dank kann ich mein Visir abnehmen !!!


----------



## Haiflyer (20. April 2006)

lol und kärcher macht auch glei schleichwerbung. die ganz langsamen die bis nachteinbruch noch ned im ziel waren wurden dann mit der kehrmaschiene von der straße geblasen oder


----------



## easymtbiker (20. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann. Bin ich das? Bin ich da echt mitgefahren? Schei§e, war ich an dem Tag besoffen


ich wünschte, ich hätte an dem tag die gleiche ausrede für mein miesses abschneiden gehabt.... naja, das rennen ist schon verdrängt

@bax: tja, unser lieber drivinghorst trinkt kein alk, daher hat er das fässchen verschenkt! und nicht an mich war zwar kein green lemon drin aber immerhin  rothaus!

wetten, dass ich hiermit gleich ne bierdiskussion angezettelt hab?


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

Ach von wegen Ausrede. Fühl mich einfach nur mal wieder wie 17. Also, so wie Lev, nur schöner


----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2006)

Ich rufe es Dir gerne wieder in Erinnerung.
Ich sah, wie Du gestürzt bist und dann das Heulen anfingst.


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. April 2006)

17 nicht 15 ... 

Das mit dem Sturz stimmt sogar, den Rest bestreite ich! Zudem: War ich echt so nahe an dir dran. GEIL!


----------



## drivingghost (20. April 2006)

Ich meinte Martin


----------



## easymtbiker (20. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte Martin


hach wie süss! er nennt mich mal beim richtigen namen, kein opa oder so! da verzeih ich ihm sogar, dass er behauptet hat, dass ich geheult habe! das waren schweissperlen bei minus 5 grad!  

erwartete reaktion von drivingohneghost:"lass das!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (21. April 2006)

Lass das!


----------



## sharky (21. April 2006)

@ramin
hast du den faßinhalt vorher an die anderen teilnehmer ausgeschenkt oder wie bist du da oben auf das treppchen gekommen?   



weißt ja: 



kann man mal nen termin und ort benennen wo das am 30. starten soll? kenne mich in HD ja garnicht gut aus, werde wohl irgendwann ausm zug purzeln und dann einfach da sein. kommt noch jemand aus richtung schwabenland mitm zug??


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> kann man mal nen termin und ort benennen wo das am 30. starten soll? kenne mich in HD ja garnicht gut aus, werde wohl irgendwann ausm zug purzeln und dann einfach da sein. kommt noch jemand aus richtung schwabenland mitm zug??



Extra für Dich sharky: Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof. Uhrzeit ist mir schnuppe. Seit ihr Frühaussteher? Ich könnte ab 6:30 

Naja, bleiben wir mal realistisch. So ab 12:00. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wird das dann eine Waldautobahn hoch, Trail runter Sache. Bin momentan auch nicht so fit (Infekt) und freue mich daher auf bißchen gemütlich Weißen Stein. Das X evtl. bis zur Strahelenburg oder Schaumburg, oder die 10, Thingstätte oder der 20 Serpentinen Trail. Königstuhl kann man auch mit einbauen, aber da finde ich den Einstieg immer so kräftezerrend!

Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Levty (21. April 2006)

Grmbl...Forstwege bergauf....


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. April 2006)

Lev, Du mußt ja nicht mitfahren. 

Kein Meter solidarisch der Mensch


----------



## drivingghost (21. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin
> hast du den faßinhalt vorher an die anderen teilnehmer ausgeschenkt oder wie bist du da oben auf das treppchen gekommen?



Ich habe Eis und Schnee gestreut. Und ich war der Einzige, der mit beheizten Reifen unterwegs war.


----------



## Levty (21. April 2006)

Irgendwer muss ja die Stürze vormachen 
Hoffe bis da sind meine Bremsbeläge da...denn sonst muss ich mim HT fahren  
Die Geschichte wurde in meinem Blog festgehalten (zu finden in meiner Signatur).


----------



## Haiflyer (21. April 2006)

selbst schuld wenn du die dinger wieder bei irgendnem penner bestellst. hättest se halt bei mir bestellt wären se schon da.

am 30 igsten bin ihc leider im trainingslager. sprich ich fall da LEIDER aus. o hhhhhhhhhhhh dabei hatte ich mich schon so drauf gefreut wer hinter ramin fahren darf


----------



## sharky (21. April 2006)

@luc
wieso hinterm ramin herfahren?  bis du mit deinem bike ("ich kann den berg net hochfahren, mein bike wiegt 15,4 kg..."  ) oben bist, hat der zottelbär die runde doch 2x gemacht 


@velo
die züge fahren etwa stündlich ne stunde lang so daß ich zu jeder vollen stunde in HD bin 
aber 12 klingt gut, sonst muß ich ja mitten in der nach ausm bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (21. April 2006)

@fisch piens ned rum

war eben beim händler. klasse diagnose. 
kette im arsch
lager im arsch
kurbel im arsch

hätt die kleine dreggschlampe letztes jahr ned so ******dürfen.   egal des werd gefahre bis es außeinander fällt. kette wurde heut ne neue gekooft. ne porno rohloff.

lager muss ich mich ma an speiseeis weenden.


----------



## Bax (21. April 2006)

@hädbänger: mein, zugegeben etwas dekadenter, Beitrag zu der von dir prophezeiten Bierdiskussion:

http://www.manufaktum.de/product/1404115/group/188354/dmc_mb3_productlist_pi1.3693.page/1/dmc_mb3_productlist_pi1.3693.num/8/Produktdetail.1773.0.html

Trotzdem gibt's für mich nur eins: Eifelpatronen (Bitburger in Stubbis)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ramin
> hast du den faßinhalt vorher an die anderen teilnehmer ausgeschenkt oder wie bist du da oben auf das treppchen gekommen?
> 
> 
> ...



Ausm Schwabenland net, aber ich steig kurz hinter der Grenze zu. Der Zug kommt um 12.03 am HBF Heidelberg an. Wir sehen uns dann also 11.10 in Neckarelz, es sei denn, Du nimmst irgendeinen Regionalexpreß.

Hoffe, Ihr nehmt mich mit.

Gruß,    Michael


----------



## sharky (22. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @fisch piens ned rum
> 
> war eben beim händler. klasse diagnose.
> kette im arsch
> ...



ääääääääh, nur falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist: wer hier rumpienzt bist du! 


@ff
dich mitnehmen? muß ich mir schwer überlegen


----------



## Haiflyer (22. April 2006)

ich würd pienzen wenn ich sag ich fahr jetzt nicht mehr weils kaput is. aber wayne. des ding wird weiter getötet bis die kette und die kurbel abfallen. wo simma denn. denk dran DU bist DOITSCHLAND.   

@ff hör ned auf den fisch. klar nehmen wir dich mit. wie gesagt ich bin ned dabei aber ich red ma stellvertretend für den rest.  denk dran dieses jahr sind 3 oder 4 stufen dran. muss ja ne steigerung sein.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2006)

Aaaaaah! Das geht nicht! Da muß ich mir vorher ein Firebeast kaufen. Wo kriegt man sowas bloß her...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. April 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaah! Das geht nicht! Da muß ich mir vorher ein Firebeast kaufen. Wo kriegt man sowas bloß her...?



  wieso ein firebeast ? hab ich was verpasst ? insider ? 
HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. April 2006)

Ja, schau mal auf die Bikemarkt-Anzeigen vom Fisch. Die müßte er wohl mal korrigieren...


----------



## Haiflyer (22. April 2006)

ok jetzt hab ichs geraft. aber sind wir mal ehrlich wer kauft denn bitte schon ein firebeast ? und dann noch für 4000euro NP    da bekomm ich n ultra speiseeis oder nicolai dafür. tztztz versteh so menschen echt ned. und dann wenns ned mehr gefällt wollen ses loswerden. nenene


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. April 2006)

Ich verlange demnÃ¤chst fÃ¼r jede Signatur die meinen Namen enthÃ¤lt â¬ 5,-. Auch ne Art sich sein Rad zu verdienen. Meine Job: DummschwÃ¤tzing


----------



## Haiflyer (22. April 2006)

und für jedesmal wo du dummschwätzt zahlst du 10euro in die dummschwätzkasse und bekommst noch eine aufn helm.


----------



## Levty (22. April 2006)

und ich bin die dummschwätzerkasse

yeah


----------



## sharky (23. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ok jetzt hab ichs geraft. aber sind wir mal ehrlich wer kauft denn bitte schon ein firebeast ? und dann noch für 4000euro NP    da bekomm ich n ultra speiseeis oder nicolai dafür. tztztz versteh so menschen echt ned. und dann wenns ned mehr gefällt wollen ses loswerden. nenene


beati paupares spiritu sunt... wie wäre es wenn du dir sachen erst mal anguckst und dann erst unqualifizierte kommentare vom stapel lässt? zumal du sicher nicht weißt, wie sich der NP zusammensetzt, was der rahmen gekostet hat, wie dieser verarbeitet ist etc. pp. also: schweig er still! 

@ff
wenn ich deine skareb den weißen stein runterprügeln darf, geb ich dir mein ACT   könnte aber sein daß die das net so ganz durchsteht  es könnte auch sein, daß du bergab nicht der langsamste bist...


----------



## Haiflyer (23. April 2006)

oh fisch nimm doch nicht immer alles so ernst. man man man. wie kommt ma so nur glücklich durchs leben wenn man alles immer so ernst nimmt. und es is doch wohl unabhängig davon mein gutes recht zu sagen das ICH keine 4 mille für n firebeast rausgehaun hätte. oder darf ich das jetzt nicht mehr ?

zurück zum topic

bin wieder daheim. war ne schöne tour. gelle lev. hehe obwohl ihr die andre seite des berg unsicher gemacht habt. sehr geile trails nix ausgewaschen. super trocken alles. freu mich schon auf die klausurenfreie zeit. da bin ich dann wieder öfter im wald-

an velo wünsch ich mal gute besserung und an micro natürlich auch


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> beati paupares spiritu sunt



Uff, ist lange her. Mal gucken, ob ich es noch kann? Selig sind die geistig Armen, oder  

Heißt zudem "paupere" und "paupare"


----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

Geile Tour! zum Schluss noch in HD-ROhrbach die Himmelsleiter (400Stufen) runter, alternative zur Rutsche, runter. Man war das eine ganzkörpermassage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

Carpe MTB.


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> zum Schluss noch in HD-ROhrbach die Himmelsleiter (400Stufen) runter, alternative zur Rutsche, runter. Man war das eine ganzkörpermassage.



QUOD LICET JOVI NON LICET BOVI. 

Drecksack. Jetzt bist Du mir wieder ein Stunt voraus!


----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

> quod Licet Jovi Non Licet Bovi.



Ð¡Ð¾Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¶Ð´ÐµÑ


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ð¡Ð¾Ð±Ð°ÐºÐ° Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐµ Ð½Ðµ Ð¶Ð´ÐµÑ



Okay, ich passe!


----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

"Der Hund wartet nicht mehr"

Tja, gebashed!


----------



## Bax (23. April 2006)

DER ultimative Biker-Spruch:

*UT DESINT VIRES, TAMEN EST LAUDANDA VOLANTUS*

Für mich gilt:

BAX NON FACIT SALTUS 

Und denkt bei der nächsten Tour bitte dran:

ULTRA POSSE NEMO OBLIGATUR


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

Ey Leute, könnten wir bitte das Niveau wieder ein bißchen nach unten schrauben - ist ja ätzend 

Zudem, ich hab mein Latinum knapp vermasselt. Aber trotzdem: es heißt "VOLUNTAS" und nicht "VOLANTUS".

Mögen auch die Kräfte fehlen, so ist doch der gute Wille zu loben! Gilt auch für lateinische Rechtschreibung 

Und Bax: am 30.4. machst Du Sprünge, das verspreche ich Dir


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> ULTRA POSSE NEMO OBLIGATUR



Wusste gar nicht, daß Du auch Jura studiert hast. Das ist ein juristischer Grundsatz der "Unmöglichkeit" nach § 275 BGB. Was das mit Biken zu tun haben soll, frage ich mich indes


----------



## Bax (23. April 2006)

@velo:    
Warum habe ich wohl den letzten Spruch noch geschrieben?

Im praktischen Leben heißt das: Über sein Können hinaus wird niemand verpflichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

Schon klar. Aber ich sagte ja schon. Ich fresse keine auf, nur weil er mir nachfährt. Geselligkeit geht über Wettkampf - das übersetze ich jetzt nicht ins Lateinische!


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> *UT DESINT VIRES, TAMEN EST LAUDANDA VOLANTUS*



Ich muß noch einen Intelektuellen draufsetzen. Ist das eigentlich der Ausdruck von Kants Gesinnungsethik? 

"...so würde er [der gute Wille] wie ein Juwel doch für sich selbst glänzen als etwas, das seinen vollen Wert in sich selbst hat"

Jungs, was meint ihr?


----------



## Bax (23. April 2006)

@velo: Sag mal, wieso sprichst du eigentlich immer davon, dass du dich noch auf dein Examen vorbereiten musst? Das ist doch alles nur Bluff! Wie man sieht, bist du nämlich schon längst der Jura-Crack. Du lernst gar nicht mehr, sondern trainierst heimlich. 

Und übrigens: Den Spruch gab's schon lange vor Kant. Er stammt von Ovid.
So, jetzt aber Schluss damit!


----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

> Ich fresse keine auf, nur weil er mir nachfährt.



Deswegen fahr ich immer vor dir


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. April 2006)

Okay, den Zusammenhang zwischen Ovid und Kant vermag ich jetzt nicht zu ziehen... Dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit Ovid aus


----------



## Bax (23. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür kenne ich mich zu wenig mit Ovid aus



Buahahaha! Genau wie ich!  

Hier ist aber noch ein schöner für unsere osteuropäischen Freunde:

EX ORIENTE LUX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. April 2006)

@lukas
klar darfst du sagen was du denkst. nur solltest du vielleicht auch ein warum hinterherschieben und nicht einfach was rausbrabbeln. ich denke nämlich daß sich das teil hinter nem nicolai keineswegs verstecken muß, aber ich laß dir gerne deine meinung!


----------



## sharky (23. April 2006)

@lateiner
ich weiß ich hab mit angefangen, aber bitte: aufhören! ich war so froh als ich das nach der 11. rum hatte, da könnt ihr mir das doch net hier schon wieder antun


----------



## Haiflyer (23. April 2006)

@an die lateinvögel. hea schreibt ehmol so das des ah en bleder monnemer vasteht hea.

@shark. ich werd mit C geschrieben   den rest seh ich ein


----------



## Levty (23. April 2006)

...also ich (die Dummschwätzerkasse) quäl schon über...


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen fahr ich immer vor dir



Und ich habe gute Gründe nicht mehr hinter Dir zu fahren...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> @ff
> wenn ich deine skareb den weißen stein runterprügeln darf, geb ich dir mein ACT   könnte aber sein daß die das net so ganz durchsteht  es könnte auch sein, daß du bergab nicht der langsamste bist...



Den Weißen Stein runterprügeln?!? Ich bin nicht mal überzeugt, daß die das überlebt, wenn Du Dich im Wohnzimmer mal auf das Rad draufsetzt.  

Sorry, ins Lateinische kann ich den Blödsinn nicht übersetzen, trotz LK...

Aber um hier noch ein wenig Frieden zu stiften, steuere ich noch den bei: Sol lucet omnibus.  

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## Haiflyer (24. April 2006)

hört auf mit dem latein **** .      

und sowas am frühen morgen. MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

ihr habt es nicht anders gewollt

nique ta mère - is zwar kein sehr netter satz aber der einzige der mir spontan ausm franzackenland einfällt. 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. April 2006)

Ich bin auch verschärft dafür das Niveau wieder bißchen zu senken.

Bekomme ja schon Pickel im Gesicht.


----------



## Levty (24. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe gute Gründe nicht mehr hinter Dir zu fahren...



Der eine ist, du kannst meine Stürze sehen, aber die anderen Gründe wollen mir nicht einleuchten...


----------



## Haiflyer (24. April 2006)

wenn er deine stütze sehn kann is eindeutig dein sattel zu weit oben. der muss weiter runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (24. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine ist, du kannst meine Stürze sehen, aber die anderen Gründe wollen mir nicht einleuchten...



Ah, endlich eine Gelegenheit das Niveau wieder zu senken 

Also Lev, mein Freund. Bevor Du mir das nicht bieten kannst, darfst Du nicht mehr vor mir fahren! Das sollten gut 40 - 50 gute Gründe sein 







P.S.: Neben dem "Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland" zudem eines der besten Plattencover der Welt.


----------



## Levty (24. April 2006)

Hm, also erstens @ Haiflyer:
DAs ist eine Brille, damit liests sich besser:




und @Jens:

Hä?! Also ich hab meine Hosen immer an. Und keine so hautenge Kake


----------



## Haiflyer (24. April 2006)

öhm ich frag mich wer hier ned lesen kann 



> Der eine ist, du kannst meine Stürze sehen, aber die anderen Gründe wollen mir nicht einleuchten..



und meine antwort war 



> wenn er deine stütze sehn kann is eindeutig dein sattel zu weit oben. der muss weiter runter



passt doch


----------



## Levty (24. April 2006)

Stürze und Stütze sind bei mir zwei verschiedene Sachen, aber ihr Mannemer...

So, ein Bikerkollege reanimiert sich gerade:


> Andy B. (20:19) :
> jo und jetzt bin ich sogar wieder fit und ich spür meine beine endlich wieder und weiß dass sie nicht nur zum laufen da sind......


----------



## Bax (24. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Neben dem "Jimi Hendrix - Electric Ladyland" zudem eines der besten Plattencover der Welt.



Hey, war das nicht das Cover von "Bicycle Race" von Queen (nur von der Single, der Song war glaube ich auf der LP "Jazz")?


Back to topic: Steht die Strecke für den 30. jetzt schon fest? 
Ich hoffe, dass die Strecke nicht so ist, dass ich so ein Gesicht wie dieses machen muss:






Das ist eins meiner Lieblingscover. Irgendeiner aus dem Forum benutzt das sogar als Avatar.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

Jaja, die Musiker unter sich  Stimmt. Es war als Poster in der Jazz LP drinne (doppeltgefaltet - zwei LP Größen also). Ich hänge es mir trotzdem nicht auf, weil ich die LP nicht zerstören will (die gibt´s so nur noch selten). Hab zudem auch lange gebraucht, bis ich die alte "Electric Ladyland" erstanden habe (Meister Hendrix fand das Cover ja nicht so prickelnd und deswegen wurde es schnell wieder abgeschafft).

Dein PLattencover kenne ich gar nicht. Von der Art hätte ich jetzt Pink Floyd getippt - aber dann würde ich es kennen. Klärst Du mich auf?

Die Strecke steht nicht fest. Aber wenn es gemütlich sein soll, fahre ich am liebsten hinten in Handschuhsheim zum Weißen Stein hoch, am X runter (den Trail kann man auch langsam fahren!!!) und dann ganz gemütlich wieder an der Strahlenburg Forstweg hoch (kaum Steigung) und dann evtl. noch mal die 10 runter. Insgesamt vll. 30 km. Aber ist eine super leichte Strecke - jedenfalls konditionsmäßig. Bei den Abfahrten macht man einfach langsam, dann paßt´s schon!

P.S.: Gerade eben fällt mir auch ein wie ich auf Pink Floyd komme. The Wall (Screaming Head). Aber das ist es nicht. Das dizzt mich jetzt. Ich erkenne ein Plattencover nicht. Krass. Von Edvard Munk wird das Cover wohl auch nicht sein, oder


----------



## Haiflyer (25. April 2006)

> Bei den Abfahrten macht man einfach langsam, dann paßt´s schon!



DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!!!! die abfahrten verleiten einfach zum prügeln.
klar kann man langsam machen aber dann mussman sich echt zwingen. die abfahrten sind ned schwer. um gottes willen. einfach laufen lassen. dann passt das schon. in diesem sinne. 

ciaoi Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

He der Bax fährt ne Lefty  Aber ich habe gestern auf einen Deiner Bike Videos einen Downhiller mit Lefty gesehen. Zu krass. Aber hier wird keiner gezwungen zu donnern. Klar ist die Versuchung groß. Ich kann mich aber noch an meine ersten Gehversuche mit HT erinnern. 5 - 6 km/h. Jetzt kannst Du locker ne 0 hinten dran hängen


----------



## Levty (25. April 2006)

Ok. Ich wäre gerne dabei. Evtl mim HT; wenn das Kona keine neuen Bremsbeläge bekommt. 

Am Sonntag bin ich beim HDer Halbmarathon dabei, könnte mich also gegen 1330 / 1400 einklinken. Oder startet ihr nachmittags?! Wäre am besten, denn ihr wollt ja auch nur 30km fahren.

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

Ich mal wieder. Ich finde das Cover einfach nicht. Bax, bitte kläre mich auf 

Was mir mal wieder in die Hände gefallen ist:






Ist beinahe alles Schöne der Welt vereint. Schöne Frauen und Musik. Fehlt nur noch das Bike im Hintergrund!


----------



## Bax (25. April 2006)

Ok ok ok Jens! Weil du dieses überaus geile Bild reingestellt hast, sollst du aufgeklärt werden. Es ist keine Schande, dass du es nicht erkannt hast. Die Platte ist von 1969!

Guckst du hier:http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00065MDRW/qid=1145969855/sr=2-1/ref=sr_2_11_1/028-9735106-3066917

Besser ist aber noch diese:http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00065MDSQ/qid=1145969951/sr=1-2/ref=sr_1_11_2/028-9735106-3066917

Vor allem der Song "Starless". Ist auch die optimale Besetzung: Gitarre, Bass, Schlagzeug (was braucht man mehr?)


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

@ Bax: Also mit Jahreszahlen vor 1960 kannst Du mich normalerweise nicht schocken. King Crimson sagt mir ganz entfernt was, aber bis jetzt ist es an mir vorbeigegangen (bis jetzt ). Weil wie man in der Kundenrezension bei amazon.de liest (und jetzt bin ich ein bißchen stolz auf mein Gespür):

"Als Freund neueren ProgRocks wagt man sich natürlich irgendwann auch einmal an die Klassiker, wie zB die frühen *Pink Floyd*. Warum nicht also auch mal bei King Crimson vorbeihören?"

Naja, das Näschen läßt mich selten in Stich 

P.S.: Oben gesehenes Bild gibts als Kunstdruck im Posterladen in der Plöck höhe Post!


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

ARGGGHHHHHHH. Lucas und Lev, hört sofort auf mich zu dizzen. Ich kann mir kein Freerider leisten (noch nicht). Jetzt schalte ich extra ICQ aus und dann bekomme ich PMs mit Freerider Angeboten 

Ich will nicht mehr


----------



## Levty (25. April 2006)

Es gibt kein Entkommen - Muahahaha ​


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

GENAU DAS BEFÜRCHTE ICH.​
Bin mal gespannt, wann der erst Flyer bei mir im Briefkasten landet, oder wann mein Auto mit FOX und NICOLAI Aufklebern geflastert wird.

Manchmal sollte ich einfach mein Maul halten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> GENAU DAS BEFÜRCHTE ICH.​
> Bin mal gespannt, wann der erst *Hai*Flyer bei mir im Briefkasten landet, oder wann mein Auto mit FOX und NICOLAI Aufklebern geflastert wird.
> 
> Manchmal sollte ich einfach mein Maul halten!




?!


----------



## easymtbiker (25. April 2006)

hallo leute,

ich heisse martin, wohne in heidelberg und bin jung + hübsch und suche neue kumpels zum richtig mountainbiken! richtig old school mit bergauf und runter! da alle meine alten kumpels nur noch möglichst spektakulär bergab rasen und sich dabei das genick brechen wollen!
und sie geben nur noch so unverständliche, zusammenhangslose  sachen von sich wie:"downhill!!"    "spring!!!"   "freerider!!!!"    "kicker!!!!"

ok, freue mich auf nachricht!


----------



## Levty (25. April 2006)

"downhill!!" "spring!!!" "freerider!!!!" "kicker!!!!"


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ...und bin jung + hübsch...


----------



## easymtbiker (25. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

>


ach so, ich hab vergessen: ich bin auch intelligent, humorvoll und sexy!!!!!

jetzt zufrieden?


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ach so, ich hab vergessen: ich bin auch intelligent, humorvoll und sexy!!!!!
> 
> jetzt zufrieden?



Und ich gerade Single  Wie wär´s


----------



## Levty (25. April 2006)

Omg... jetzt ist aber echt Schluss, holt mal das Niveau wieder hoch ausm Keller.


----------



## Haiflyer (25. April 2006)

jungz jungz jungz.

also jens es gibt kein entkommen wie lev schon richtig erkannt hat. wir geben erst ruhe wenn n gscheides bike vor deiner tür steht und kein VODRECK.

@martin. es gab auch schon oldschool genug leude die den berg schnell runterkommen wollten. schau dir ma kranked 1 und 2 an oder die anfänge von nwd.  
such am besten ma im CC forum.   weil wir hier nennen uns ja jetzt spring downhill und freeride fraktion heidelberg.  alles englische namen hehe.

und zu euren schwuchteleien. nehmt euch ein zimmer. is ja widerlich.


----------



## easymtbiker (25. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich gerade Single  Wie wär´s


sorry, 100% hetero.... ausserdem fehlt dir das gewisse etwas.... bergaufqualitäten!!!


----------



## drivingghost (26. April 2006)

Ich tauche am Sonntag vielleicht auch mal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. April 2006)

Um auf das ursprüngliche Thema zurückzukommen: Bleibt es jetzt bei einer Tour am 30. 04. - Abfahrt 12.00 am Hauptbahnhof? Dann könnte man mal etwas verbindlich ins Last Minute Biking reinstellen.

Gruß,   Michael


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. April 2006)

Ja soweit. Wir gabeln den "Bax" um 13:00 am Stein auf und Lev stößt so um 14:00 irgendwo zu uns.

Wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt: sharky, geisterfahrer, drivinghost (evtl.), bax, killuah1 und ich.

Haiflyer kann wohl nett. Schade. Aber am 1.5. dann. Was ist mit dem schönen, jungen, sexy und erfolgreichen hädbänger?


----------



## dox (26. April 2006)

ich komm vielleicht mim ghost mit


----------



## Haiflyer (26. April 2006)

hi kai. hast du ne icq nummer ? wenn ja gib mal

zum thema du und ramin. hehe na dann wirds wieder ein ereignisreicher tag. würd an deiner stelle schonmal genug pflaster und tape mitnehmen und n ersatzschlauch und bremshebel.


----------



## easymtbiker (26. April 2006)

bin  erst am montag wieder im lande.... kann euch da ne schöne tour anbieten, erst die odenwald-mara-runde,dann über eichelberg nach siedelsbrunn, dort die mara- runde drehen, zurück über weisser stein.
120km, 3000hm, viele schöne forstwege, kräftezehrende anstiege, langweilige abfahrten! richtig old school halt! ihr seid begeistert!!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. April 2006)

Nene, das habe ich schon für Ende Mai vor (WOMC). Und bis dahin will ich meine Beine schohnen, nicht daß sie mich beim Marathon wegen Übertraining im Stich lassen. Also, ganz lässiges Training!


----------



## easymtbiker (26. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, das habe ich schon für Ende Mai vor (WOMC).


hab gerade mit entsetzen das streckenprofil gesehen: 95% schotter, bergauf und bergab!!!    würde mich am liebsten wieder abmelden.....


----------



## alex75 (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja soweit. Wir gabeln den "Bax" um 13:00 am Stein auf und Lev stößt so um 14:00 irgendwo zu uns.
> 
> Wer kommt denn jetzt überhaupt: sharky, geisterfahrer, drivinghost (evtl.), bax, killuah1 und ich.
> 
> Haiflyer kann wohl nett. Schade. Aber am 1.5. dann. Was ist mit dem schönen, jungen, sexy und erfolgreichen hädbänger?


Prinzipiell Lust hätte ich schon, aber die Wettervorhersage sieht momentan nicht besonders toll aus...

Gruss Alexander


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> Prinzipiell Lust hätte ich schon, aber die Wettervorhersage sieht momentan nicht besonders toll aus...
> 
> Gruss Alexander



Oja stimmt. "www.wetter.com" sagt am morgen des 30.4.2006 leichten Nieselregen voraus und warnt vor unwetterartigem Sonnenschein am Mittag. Jungs wir blasen die Aktion ab 

Überleg es Dir noch mal Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Oja stimmt. "www.wetter.com" sagt am morgen des 30.4.2006 leichten Nieselregen voraus und warnt vor unwetterartigem Sonnenschein am Mittag. Jungs wir blasen die Aktion ab
> 
> Überleg es Dir noch mal Alex



"wetter.com" trau ich genau so weit wie ich eine Waschmaschine werfen kann...


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

echt alex du kannst waschmaschinen weitwerfen    musst mir mal zeigen. hehe

also wetter is momentan echt mies.

@alex zum thema RR. ja der leon hat auch RR sachen. einfach mal ne mail hinschicken. oder anrufen. nummer hab ich dir ja gegeben

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

@ alex75: Traue nur dem Wetter, das Du selbst gefälscht hast (oder wie ging der Spruch). Ich traue grds. gar keinem Wetterdienst, weil das Wetter immer anders wird als vorhergesagt. Vor allem hier in Heidelberg, weil wir hier in einer ganz milden Region liegen. Manchmal schüttet es in Mannheim und in Heidelberg ist derbster Sonnenschein. Guck einfach, wie´s Sonntag aussieht!

@ hädbänger: Also ich verstehe Dich nicht. Entweder man will Landschaft sehen und Spaß haben: dann schnappt man sich ein paar Kumpels und fährt meinet wegen in den Schwarzwald. Oder man will nen Wettkampf haben und andere wegbomben und dann kommts auf die Streckenführung doch wirklich nicht an, oder? Abmelden geht nicht mehr. Aber ich kann Dir Dein Trikot mitbringen, wenn Du keine Lust mehr hast...


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

@velo schieb dein mischlingsarsch ins icq das ich dich zuspamen kann


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

Hast Du Dir so gedacht, he  Nene, nur noch abends. Bin nachmittags immer nur kurz online, um mal was nachzuschaun. Extreme-Learning! Jetzt z.B. "omni modo facturus". Jemand ne Ahnung? Nein? Okay. Ich kläre Euch dann auf...

Oder ne. Lieber doch nicht.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

Ich bin überrascht, wie gut Wikipedia ist. Ich wollte nur meinem lückenhaften Lateinkenntnissen auf die Sprünge helfen. Aber der Streitgegenstand ist gar nicht mal so schlecht dargestellt. Bißchen kurz, aber an und für sich gut: 

So, das hast Du nun davon haiflyer, daß Du mich nicht lernen läßt:

Omni modo facturus
aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Der omni modo facturus (auch alias facturus) ist ein Begriff aus dem Allgemeinen Teil des Strafrechts. Es handelt sich um einen Täter, der fest und unter allen Umständen (omni modo) entschlossen ist, die Tat zu begehen (facturus).

Die rechtliche Streitfrage ergibt sich dann, wenn ein Anstifter den omni modo facturus noch einmal zu der Tat anstiftet. Da der Tatentschluss nicht mehr hervorgerufen wird, fehlt es an der für die Anstiftung notwendige Kausalität des Anstifterhandelns. Allerdings geht der Anstifter in diesem Falle nicht straffrei aus: Er wird nach herrschender Meinung wegen psychischer Beihilfe als Gehilfe verurteilt.

Problematisch sind Konstellationen, in denen der Anstifter erreicht, dass die Tat auf andere Weise als vorgesehen begangen wird:

Abstiftung (vom schwereren Delikt auf das schwächere Delikt): der Abgestiftete ist Omnimodo facturus des schwächeren Delikts als vom ursprünglichen Tatplan eingeschlossenen unrechtlichen Weniger. Bei der Abstiftung bleibt daher der Abstifter in der Regel straflos (möglicherweise aber psychische Beihilfe, jedoch ist der tatbestandliche Erfolg dem Anstifter nach dem Prinzip der Risikoverringerung meist nicht zuzurechnen). 
Umstiftung (von einem Delikt zu einem anderen Delikt): Da der Umgestiftete nur Omnimodo facturus hinsichtlich des ursprünglichen Delikts war, besteht hier beim Umstifter eine Strafbarkeit wegen Anstiftung nach § 26 StGB. 
Aufstiftung (vom schwächeren zum schwereren Delikt): der Aufgestiftete ist schon Omnimodo facturus des Grunddelikts. Dennoch geht die herrschende Meinung davon aus, dass nunmehr eine Anstiftung zur Qualifikation vorliegt, da der Aufstiftende die Rechtsverletzung durch sein Bestimmen noch intensiviert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

dir is schon arg langweilig oder   ich lass dich lernen. ich werd jetzt dann auch ma lernen.
oder es versuchen.
naja

ciao Lucas


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

^^ Irgendwie doch logisch, oder?  

So ist das bei der Juristerei. Auf dem Papier ist alles klar und konsistent. Was dann allerdings am Ende dabei rauskommt, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Doch tröste dich, velo. Die Anwälte bekommen fast immer ihre Kohle.


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

...aber nicht dafür, dass die sich unnötig in Gefahr bringen, weil die eine Lefty fahren


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber nicht dafür, dass die sich unnötig in Gefahr bringen, weil die eine Lefty fahren



Hä? Ich bin doch gar kein Jurist! Durch meine berufliche Selbständigkeit bin ich nur ab und zu mal gezwungen, mich mit juristischen Sachverhalten auseinander zu setzen (was mir immer sehr viel Spaß macht  ).

Da ich in meinem Physikstudium auch was über Mechanik gelernt habe, denke ich, die Stabilität der Lefty zumindest einschätzen zu können. Wie war das noch mit dem Downhiller und der Lefty?


----------



## drivingghost (27. April 2006)

Umschwung. Bin Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Umschwung. Bin Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich doch nicht dabei.




puh jungs da habt ihr ja grad nochmal glück gehabt. wenn jetzt das wetter mitspielt wirds ein klasse tag ohne verletzte     hihi


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

Öhm, werde auch dazustoßen nachdem ich den Marathon abgelaufen bin.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich in meinem Physikstudium auch was über Mechanik gelernt habe, denke ich, die Stabilität der Lefty zumindest einschätzen zu können. Wie war das noch mit dem Downhiller und der Lefty?



Ich liebe studentische Stereotypen (Physiker + Jurist). Mal gucken, ob sich diese bewahrheiten, wenn wir uns das erste mal sehen 

Und jetzt kommts. Ich bringe ein Pro-Lefty Argument. Die Dinger werden schon seit Jahren im Motorradbau eingesetzt - und da müssen die mehr aushalten!


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

Levtys sind besser!


----------



## easymtbiker (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ hädbänger: Also ich verstehe Dich nicht. Entweder man will Landschaft sehen und Spaß haben: dann schnappt man sich ein paar Kumpels und fährt meinet wegen in den Schwarzwald. Oder man will nen Wettkampf haben und andere wegbomben und dann kommts auf die Streckenführung doch wirklich nicht an, oder?


ne, sorry, bin da anderer meinung, also wenn du auf der strecke mit nem cc-rad fahren oder aufs mtb slicks machen kannst, dann macht das absolut keinen spass und hat nix mit mtb fahren zu tun. fahr mal st. ingbert oder neustadt mit,d ann weisst du, was ich meine.
muss mich auch korrigieren: die strecke hat 95% schotter (waldweg), 4% asphalt und 1% trail..... :kotz: 

ansonsten: hör doch endlich mit deinem juristen/ lateingeschwafel auf!   
und ich geh jetzt noch n bisschen regenbiken..... wünsche nen schönen abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

> die strecke hat 95% schotter (waldweg), 4% asphalt und 1% trail.....



Ist was für mich =)


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten: hör doch endlich mit deinem juristen/ lateingeschwafel auf!



Wieso sollte ich? Hab ja sonst nichts zu tun. Du hast damit angefangen: "Mach mal nen Ruhigen, wenn Du krank bist" hast du gesagt 

Nagut, okay. Ich hör´ ja schon auf. Versprochen!

Ansonsten. Blöd für dich mit dem WOMC. Aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Oder dachtest Du, nur weil ich mitfahre wird der WOMC spannend. Hehe. Falsch gedenkt. Ich stehe auf Waldweg!


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> die strecke hat 95% schotter (waldweg), 4% asphalt und 1% trail..... :kotz:
> !



na das is doch genau richtig um da richtig hochzuprügeln und der 1% trailteil is richtig um runterzu kommen  
alles andre wäre ja zu Freeride lastig stell dir ma vor da wären hammer trails bergab. des geht ja mal gar ned.


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe studentische Stereotypen (Physiker + Jurist). Mal gucken, ob sich diese bewahrheiten, wenn wir uns das erste mal sehen



Jetzt muss ich aber was dazu sagen, sonst werde ich hier noch in eine Schublade gesteckt.

Meine Freundin sagte während der Studi-Zeit immer, sie verstehe es nicht, dass ich es bei "diesen Laumännern von Physikern" aushalte. Das habe ich als Kompliment aufgefasst.

Ich denke mal, dass du auch kein typischer Jurist bist. Das sieht man schon daran, dass du beim Biken keine Krawatte trägst.  

Jura hätte mich auch interessiert, aber ich war so was von abgeturnt von diesen Anzugträgern, Großschwallern, JU-Mitgliedern und Burschenschaftlern.
 :kotz: Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass einer von denen gern Hendrix hört.  

Jaja, die Lefty. Ein Wunderwerk der Technik. Mein Händler hat mir mal erklärt, wie so ein Teil aufgebaut ist. Das ist schon beeindruckend.


OK, so ne LeVty ist auch was Feines, allerdings eher im Bereich Artwork.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Jura hätte mich auch interessiert, aber ich war so was von abgeturnt von diesen Anzugträgern, Großschwallern, JU-Mitgliedern und Burschenschaftlern.
> :kotz: Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass einer von denen gern Hendrix hört.



Da wir hier noch einen Juristen aus meinem Semester haben (Gruß an den Geisterfahrer) will ich mir jetzt mal jegliches Kommentar ersparen. Aber am Sonntag lasse ich mich dann mal aus.  Ach da kommt der Geisterfahrer ja auch. 

Naja, aber aus der Zeit, wo ich mit blauen Stoffschlaghosen und bunten Hippi Seidenhemd in die Vorlesung bin, ist auch vorbei. Das ging nur in Frankfurt. Und ganz ehrlich: man wird älter und hat es irgendwann nicht mehr nötig zu provozieren 

Stereotypen bestätigen sich immer wieder (gerade in Jura). Aber es gibt genug liebe, nette, aufgeschlossene Ausnahmen. Diejenigen, die dazu noch schön, erfolgreich und beliebt sind, sind noch seltener und halten sich vorwiegend in MTB Foren auf (so viel zum Thema: Großschwaller ). Naja, bei mir ist der zwinkernde Smiley ja schon ein Satzzeichen


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

jens komm ma icq. geht um morgen wegen der belege vom lev.


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir hier noch einen Juristen aus meinem Semester haben (Gruß an den Geisterfahrer) will ich mir jetzt mal jegliches Kommentar ersparen. Aber am Sonntag lasse ich mich dann mal aus.  Ach da kommt der Geisterfahrer ja auch.



Oh Shit! Ich glaube, am Sonntag hat mein Bike ganz plötzlich eine  Platten (oder  extra für euch: die Lefty bricht durch) und ich kann nicht wie verabredet am Stein sein.

Das sind ja zwei gegen einen. Ihr werdet mich fertig machen und es hinterher noch so drehen, dass ich wg. Körperverletzung, übler Nachrede und allem, was euch sonst noch so einfällt verklagt werde.

Oder ihr sagt: "Fahr du ruhig mal vor. Der Trail ist total harmlos.  ". Und dann lachen sich alle einen ab! Dann führt ihr eine Sammelklage, bei der alle von mir Schmerzensgeld wg. Bauchmuskelkater verlangen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. April 2006)

Du solltest Krimibuch Author werden (oder bist du schon)


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

Jaja, und am Ende gibts n Happy End, der Bax fährt mit seiner LeFty an einer Schlüsselstelle vorbei und bleibet am Baumstamm rechts nicht hängen und überlebt die Abfahrt und die ArtworkleVty beleibt hängen, der Fahrer überschlägt sich und stirbt. Das kennen wir ja schon fast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. April 2006)

leut, fürs wochenende haben sie verdammt mieses wetter gebracht. 
also wenn es die ganze zeit schüttet bin ich wohl net unbedingt am start

kann mal jeder bitte seinen teller leer essen??


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, und am Ende gibts n Happy End, der Bax fährt mit seiner LeFty an einer Schlüsselstelle vorbei und bleibet am Baumstamm rechts nicht hängen und überlebt die Abfahrt und die ArtworkleVty beleibt hängen, der Fahrer überschlägt sich und stirbt. Das kennen wir ja schon fast



Buahahahahaha! Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Vorteile so ne LeVty hat. Aus der kann man wenigstens dann ein schönes Kreuz für das Grab basteln.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. April 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Buahahahahaha! Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Vorteile so ne LeVty hat. Aus der kann man wenigstens dann ein schönes Kreuz für das Grab basteln.



ne lieber glei mit vergraben.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir hier noch einen Juristen aus meinem Semester haben (Gruß an den Geisterfahrer) will ich mir jetzt mal jegliches Kommentar ersparen. Aber am Sonntag lasse ich mich dann mal aus.  Ach da kommt der Geisterfahrer ja auch.
> 
> Naja, aber aus der Zeit, wo ich mit blauen Stoffschlaghosen und bunten Hippi Seidenhemd in die Vorlesung bin, ist auch vorbei. Das ging nur in Frankfurt. Und ganz ehrlich: man wird älter und hat es irgendwann nicht mehr nötig zu provozieren
> 
> Stereotypen bestätigen sich immer wieder (gerade in Jura). Aber es gibt genug liebe, nette, aufgeschlossene Ausnahmen. Diejenigen, die dazu noch schön, erfolgreich und beliebt sind, sind noch seltener und halten sich vorwiegend in MTB Foren auf (so viel zum Thema: Großschwaller ). Naja, bei mir ist der zwinkernde Smiley ja schon ein Satzzeichen




Gib bitte weiter Nachhilfe in Strafrecht hier im Forum. Da liest sich's irgendwie leichter als in irgendwelchen Skripten.

Was die Kleiderordnung betrifft: Die meisten (wenn auch leider nicht alle) mit Stehkragen und Nase-hoch-Syndrom sind doch irgendwann verschwunden. Wenn Dir im Seminar jemand mit In Extremo/Iron Maiden o.ä. Shirt entgegenkommt, darfst Du dagegen gerne mal grüßen.  

Bis Sonntag!

@ Sharky: Du kommst. Punkt.


----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ne lieber glei mit vergraben.



Ey, wenn dann eine LeFty!


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Muahahaha! *unterschreib*



Sicher? Hast du auch richtig gelesen? Aus ner Lefty kann man sicherlich kein Kreuz bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. April 2006)

Ey, Bax, Zitate fälschen gilt nicht!


----------



## Bax (27. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, Bax, Zitate fälschen gilt nicht!



Du Sack! Ich sag nur:  "Geändert von killuah1 (Heute um 22:12 Uhr)."


----------



## easymtbiker (27. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten. Blöd für dich mit dem WOMC. Aber wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Oder dachtest Du, nur weil ich mitfahre wird der WOMC spannend. Hehe. Falsch gedenkt. Ich stehe auf Waldweg!


hab mir schon ne taktik ausgeplant: ich werde das ganze rennen an deinem  hr kleben....
2km vor schluss werde ich dann neben dir fahren und dich anlächeln.... 
1km vor schluss werd ich dann davonziehen!


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

@ Geisterfahrer: Ich kenne nur den mit den "Cradle of Filth" T-Shirts und den langen Zottelhaare  In Extremo? Subway To Sally ist geiler!

@ hädbänger: Für Dein Lächeln ziehe ich Dich auch 103 km im Windschatten mit  Meine Taktik: Ich laß Dich davon ziehen und versuche nicht arg über 2 Stunden nach Dir einzutreffen, um mein Gesicht zu wahren. Notfalls denke ich mir noch ne Ausrede aus. Z.B.: Saufgelage im Eckstein am Tag zuvor, oder so nen Kack!


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Oder: Ich fahre ja auch ein Freeridevotec!
.


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

Naja, mit 14 kg bestimmt kein CC Bike mehr. Ich hätte noch einen. Bin krank gewesen. Aber jetzt gut. Ich hab mich da angemeldet um mal nen vollen Marathon zu heizen - und nicht nur immer Kurzstrecke - nicht Lev. Und da bin ich auch ganz froh, daß es nur Schotter ist!


----------



## Haiflyer (28. April 2006)

so jungz ich verabschied mich mal bis sonntag.
lev. der jens hat dein zeug.
und der arsch fährt jetzt grad aufm stein rum  
dafür hab ich nur 17min von HD uniplatz bis vor meine haustür in mannheim gebraucht    

alla hopp man sieht sich

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> dafür hab ich nur 17min von HD uniplatz bis vor meine haustür in mannheim gebraucht



Mit´m Fahrrad schaffe ich das auch  

Ja, der Stein hat mich wieder (3 Wochen krank reicht auch). Wobei ich merke, wo meine 2 Kilo Gewichtsverlust hin sind. Nur noch Pudding in Armen und Beinen. Das hat dann auch zu einem "beinah-Crash" geführt - Lenker verrissen. Aber ich kann ja Biken und konnte mich noch abfangen. Jetzt weiß ich aber, daß mein max Puls bei weit über 190 liegt (Adrenalin pur).

So erst mal duschen...

Und Lucas. Sauf nett so viel, laß die Mädels in Ruhe und trainiere fleißig Tennisspielen! Ich gehe nachher zu Neckarwiese: nicht Tennis spielen


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Bei der Tour am SO:
Könntet ihr bitte so einplanen dass ihr die "10" als zweite Abfahrt nehmt!? Weil da stoß ich ja zu euch, und will die unbedingt mitfahren.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

Zeitplan:

12:00 los
13:00 Stein 1 - dann X (Bax abholen)
14:00 Stein 2 - dann 10 (Lev abholen)

Und dann mal schaun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Muahahha, ihr wollt in einer Stunde den Stein runter und wieder hoch?! Und das bei einem der IRC Mythos Reifen fährt?! Leute, bleibt mal realistisch  !


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

Mhhh. Ich dachte, ich wäre heute mit einer Stunde hoch langsam gewesen. Nagut runter: 2 Minuten, hoch: 58 Minuten  . Ach weißt Du was Lev. Warte einfach!


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Das Problem ist ich weiß nicht wann ich ins Ziel komme, dann Heim, Bike packen, unterwegs was zu Futtern reinziehen und dann ab die 10 runter


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

Handy hab ich dabei. Zudem wirst Du die 21 km doch in 2 Stunden schaffen. Ich bitte Dich! Und Treppechen wird eh nichts! Noch nicht mal mit Kinderbonus


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Ey, ich muss unter 3 Stunden kommen - 2Punkte fürs ABI 

Treppchen?! Was will ich damit, ich will an die Spitze - Weißer Stein!

Naja, ihr schafft es sicher nicht in einer Stunde den Stein runter zu fahren und dann wieder hoch. 14:30 dürfte ich evtl zum Stein schaffen.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, ich muss unter 3 Stunden kommen - 2Punkte fürs ABI


ey, 21km renn ich dir zum frühstück unter 2h, und du bist schneller als ich! 
und wenn du schon auf bike-abwegen bist: das steht nächsten samstag an:
http://www.bike-run.de/


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Der Run hat 400hm auf 21km. Nur mal so am Rande. Ihr könnt mich ja anfeuern, wir werden ganz geposed am Phädofielenweg laufen, da wo Martin sich zuhause fühlt (oder füLlt?). So gegen 1000, schaut anch der nummer 3221!


----------



## Levty (28. April 2006)

Ok, ich muss noch etwas zugeben, ich fahre auch Rennrad, aber nur bei NAcht, und da hat mich irgend so ein Paparazzo erwischt:


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Run hat 400hm auf 21km. Nur mal so am Rande. Ihr könnt mich ja anfeuern, wir werden ganz geposed am Phädofielenweg laufen, da wo Martin sich zuhause fühlt (oder füLlt?). So gegen 1000, schaut anch der nummer 3221!



Also meine Hausrunde sind 10 km auf 350 hm in 1:05. Das schaffst Du Lev!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (28. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ey, 21km renn ich dir zum frühstück unter 2h, und du bist schneller als ich!
> und wenn du schon auf bike-abwegen bist: das steht nächsten samstag an:
> http://www.bike-run.de/



Liest sich verdammt gut. Kann man sich da auch nachmelden? Könnte ich mit einem Besuch bei meinen Eltern verbinden!


----------



## easymtbiker (28. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Liest sich verdammt gut. Kann man sich da auch nachmelden?


ich denke schon, wenn das teilnehmer/teilnahme?limit nicht voll ist (max 100 leute)





			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ich mit einem Besuch bei meinen Eltern verbinden!


warum? wohnen die an der strecke?  
brauchst du eigentlich ne mfg , dorthin oder zum wobm?wmbo?bomo?wsco?  sag bescheid, im gegensatz zum kleinem russen darfst du noch bei mir mitfahren!


----------



## Levty (29. April 2006)

Wollte nur eine Nachricht verkünden:
DER KOFFER LEBT; ER LEEEEEEBBBBBBBTT!!!!!!!!!
Odenwälder Koffer


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke schon, wenn das teilnehmer/teilnahme?limit nicht voll ist (max 100 leute)warum? wohnen die an der strecke?
> brauchst du eigentlich ne mfg , dorthin oder zum wobm?wmbo?bomo?wsco?  sag bescheid, im gegensatz zum kleinem russen darfst du noch bei mir mitfahren!



Da bin ich aber mortz gebauchpinselt. Beim WOMC überlege ich mir noch, ob ich nicht doch am Vortag anreise - alles andere hieße 5:00 aufstehen (bääähhh). Ich melde mich noch mal bei Dir. Schlecht wäre es nicht. Hab nämlich nur ein mini Auto und kein Fahrradträger.

Also, meine Eltern wohnen in Rüsselsheim. Das ist von Darmstadt ein Katzensprung (könnte auch mit dem Bike anreisen). Das mache ich, denke ich, auch so. Ich fahre mit dem Bike hin (dann leihe ich mir auch mal das Tox meines Vaters) und gucke ob ich noch eine Startnummer bekomme. Wenn nicht, habe ich eine gemütliche 60 km Tour hinter mir!


----------



## Levty (29. April 2006)

Der Koffer ist tot!


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. April 2006)

Naja, solange der Odenwald-Revival-Thread nicht sabotiert wird! Mal vom Spam Verdacht abgesehen könnte hier auch der Jugenschutz aufmerksam werden. Und alles wegen Dir Lev. Kinder müssen um 20:00 im Bett sein und dürfen morgens um 2:00 keine Posts mehr setzte!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Zeitplan:
> 
> 12:00 los
> 13:00 Stein 1 - dann X (Bax abholen)
> ...



12.00 HBF also, ja?

Paßt. Allerdings bin ich auch sehr wasserscheu. Falls es richtig schifft, bin ich nicht dabei.

Bin jetzt gerade mit 'ner Übungsklausur fertig und dreh noch 'ne Runde. Wenn's jetzt anfängt, heul ich.

Resta in pacem, Koffer.

Gruß,       Michael


----------



## Levty (29. April 2006)

Ich hab noch nie um 0200 einen Post gesetzt!


----------



## dox (29. April 2006)

ich bin wohl doch nicht dabei. 
Wär wohl der einzigste der aus Mosbach mit dem zug nach Hd
fahren müsste. Da sharky und drivingohneghost
ja was anderes vorhaben. 
habt spaß und macht nichts kaputt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. April 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> 120km, 3000hm, viele schöne forstwege, kräftezehrende anstiege, langweilige abfahrten! richtig old school halt! ihr seid begeistert!!!!



Ich weiß, Dein Eintrag ist schon bißchen her. Aber so viel zum Thema OLD SCHOOL:

Auch wenn es schon frühere Ansätze gegeben hat, Fahrräder geländetauglicher zu machen, wird heute allgemein das Jahr 1973 als die Geburtsstunde und der Mount Tamalpais in Marin County Kalifornien als der Geburtsort des Mountainbikes angesehen. Die ersten Mountainbikes waren Fahrräder des Typs Schwinn Cruiser, welche von einer Gruppe von Radsportlern um Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze und Charles Kelly benutzt wurde, um die Schotterpisten am Mount Tamalpais herunter zu rasen.


----------



## Bax (29. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> um die Schotterpisten am Mount Tamalpais herunter zu rasen.



Genau. *SCHOTTERPISTEN*! Sonst nix. Keine Singletrails, keine Drops, keine Stufen, keine Serpentinen.

Gibt es morgen früh noch mal eine kurze Bestätigung, ob die Tour tatsächlich statt findet? Wie wär's um 9:00? Ist das evt. zu spät für die, die mit dem Zug kommen? Wir könnten auch per icq Handynummern austauschen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. April 2006)

@ Bax: Jetzt widerleg doch meine ganze Argumentation. Menno  Aber mal davon abgesehen. Mit so nem Fahrrad würde ich nicht mal die Waldautobahn vom Schlossblick runterfahren! ANGST.

Ich fasse mal zusammen: Es sah anfangs ganz gut aus ein paar Leute zusammen zu bekommen. Diese haben sich jedoch durch spekulative Wettervorhersagen abschrecken lassen (Jungs ich kenne da ne gute Waschstraße für Eure Bikes, falls die schmutzig werden!).

Der "harte" Kern: JoJo, Geisterfahrer, ich (von Anfang an) - Bax und Killuah1 (unterwegs). Stimmt das so?

Ich sage mal, da ich so oder so für den WOMC trainieren muß, fahre ich so lange ich von den Regenmassen nicht erschlagen werde! Aber heute sollte es auch regnen und es waren genau drei Tropfen (hab nachgezählt, echt).


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. April 2006)

Okay Jungs. Ihr habt recht. Bei dem frühmorgendlichen unerträglichen Sonnenschein: Laßt uns die Aktion abbrechen. Ich gehe lieber zur Neckarwiese 

Keine Chance. 12:00 Uhr HBF.


----------



## Levty (30. April 2006)

Das Wetter ist mir zu beschissen, ich komm nicht !


----------



## sharky (30. April 2006)

jungs, ich komm net. weniger wegen dem wetter. das kann als ausrede beim besten willen net herhalten. die temperaturen schon eher, die sind es aber auch net 

bin gestern auf meiner baustelle leider net ganz so vorangekommen wie ich wollte, muß daher heut ein paar sonderschichten schieben, damit nächste woche alles wie geplant laufen kann

euch viel spaß und passt auf, daß sich keiner den bremshebel verbiegt!


----------



## Bax (30. April 2006)

Wie heißt es in einem allseits bekannten Western? 

"Es werden immer weniger, Frank."

Wer ist denn jetzt noch mit dabei? Ich schlage vor, bis spätestens 10:30 zu entscheiden was wir jetzt machen. Das Wetter ist bisher kein Argument, nicht zu kommen. Es könnte sich aber noch ändern.

Also: Bis 10:30 *definintive* Zu- oder Absage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (30. April 2006)

Ich fahre definitv. Jojo wird bestimmt auch nicht mehr absagen und Lev ist ein Dummschwaller  - der kommt auch! Ansonsten: Ist das nicht auch aus nem Western : Lonesome Cowboy  Ach ne, das war doch Lucky Luke, oder. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. April 2006)

sharky schrieb:
			
		

> jungs, ich komm net. weniger wegen dem wetter. das kann als ausrede beim besten willen net herhalten. die temperaturen schon eher, die sind es aber auch net
> 
> bin gestern auf meiner baustelle leider net ganz so vorangekommen wie ich wollte, muß daher heut ein paar sonderschichten schieben, damit nächste woche alles wie geplant laufen kann
> 
> euch viel spaß und passt auf, daß sich keiner den bremshebel verbiegt!



Schade "sharky". Naja, das nächste Mal!

Baustelle ???


----------



## Bax (30. April 2006)

OK. Das Wetter ist ja sensationell!

Bis um 13:00 am White Stone. Evt. ein wenig später, da ich meine Strecke etwas ändern muss wg. des Halbmarathons. Ich hatte vor, beim Stift Neuburg hoch zu fahren. Da ist jetzt wohl gesperrt.

Bis später.


----------



## Haiflyer (30. April 2006)

so männaz iich bin wieder im land. fühl mich zwar noch sehr zermatscht und mit 5üpromille rest aber sonst is alles klar

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. April 2006)

So, wieder zurück. War eine echt ätzende Tour mit viel zu viel Sonnenschein. Ich hatte mich so auf den versprochenen Regen gefreut...  

Gut, daß die anderen nicht mit waren - hätten sich bestimmt zu tode geärgert. Egal.

 

War eine lustige Tour. Bis Lev kam, war sie auch einigermaßen entspannt. Sorry Bax wegen dem etwas konditionszerrenden Anstieg an der Schaumburg. Als Lev dann kam, hab ich wieder zu sehr aufgedreht. Sowas nennt man charakterschwach 

Okay. Hier ein paar Fotos!


----------



## Levty (30. April 2006)

Was? Immer mach ich die Touren kaputt... Ihr hattet ja den Spaßfaktor mich fahren zu sehen  !
Naja, heute den Halbmara abgelaufen:



Und dann nochmal zum Stein. Ich glaube der Jojo verdient jetzt meinen Namen als Plattenfahrer, oder?!

Ich muss sagen, mein Adrenalinspiegel pumpte hoch, als wir die Kicker und Doubles passier haben  ! War echt der Hammer. Genau wie das Wetter.
Und danke, dass ihr mir den Trail gezeigt habt, den mit den vielen Pfützen!

Cheers, Lev - ausruhen...


----------



## Haiflyer (30. April 2006)

ALEX mach die schutzbleche ab.     

öhm jungs war der ramin doch dabei. die szene mit dem falschrumgedrehten bike und den herrausgenommenen rädern kenn ichdoch irgendwoher


----------



## Bax (30. April 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Bax wegen dem etwas konditionszerrenden Anstieg an der Schaumburg. Als Lev dann kam, hab ich wieder zu sehr aufgedreht. Sowas nennt man charakterschwach



So ein Schmarrn! Ihr ward alle supernett und hättet alle bestimmt schneller fahren können. Vielen Dank, dass ihr auf mich Rücksicht genommen habt. Die Tour hat mir super gefallen und die Trails haben voll Spaß gemacht.

Irgendwie war heute was nicht ganz ok mit mir. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich gleichzeitig Krämpfe in beide Oberschenkel bekommen und musste kurz anhalten. Naja, meine GA ist halt nicht so, wie sie sein soll. Ich arbeite dran. 

Pssst: Wie war's den Stuhl runter?


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2006)

Das nächste Mal zeiht uns der Bax ab! Wart nur ab Jens. Bergauf UND bergab !
So, ich hab genug für heute Mara/Bike/Party. Bin Pennen. Bis zur nächsten Tour!

(Den Stuhl runter: HAMMER!)

Wollte nur ein Posting nach 0200 setzen! 

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (1. Mai 2006)

Lev, du bist bösartig!


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Mai 2006)

Der Lev macht solange, bis sich mal einer rächt. 

Das mit der Kondi ist ganz normal. Je nachdem wie intensiv Du den Winter durchtrainiert hast, ist der Frühling halt einfach eine Qual. Ich erinnere mich, als ich letztes Jahr noch RR gefahren bin und den Winter so gar keine Motivation hatte. Ich bin nicht mal den Heiligenberg hochgekommen nach dem Winter.

Also, mal von der Tagesform abgesehen, das passiert jedem.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir mal anbieten eine gemütlich GA Tour zu fahren. Ich fahre gerne mal meine sog. 3 Berge Tour (nur Waldweg, aber super für die Kondi). KS hoch dann Waldautobahn runter Richtung Neckargmünd. Neckargmünd ein Stück zurück bis zum Stauwerk. Da dann rüber: Ziegelhausen Ost hoch Richtung Teltschigturm, dann wieder runter und dann noch mal ganz gemütlich am Kloster zum Schloßblick oder Weißen Stein. Vor nem Jahr habe ich nicht mal den KS komplett geschafft


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2006)

also zum thema kondi darf ich mein mowl gar ned erst aufreißen. HAB NÄMLICH KEINE. hehe oder sogut wie keine. obwohl ich viel tennis spiel und so weis auch ned. is komisch.
also ich sags mal so ich komm den stuhl oder stein schon hoch aber gemütlich halt  

frag die mosbacherjungs mal zum thema hai und kondi. hehe. am ende wars so krass das ich mich hab ziehn lassen von 2 netten herren. danke an dieser stelle nochmal  aber gut nach 80km und 1300hm oder so und zum ersten mal mit dicken reifen hihi ausrede ichweis.
ne versuch es dieses jahr besser zu machen.

VERSPROCHEN. und heut fang ich damit an


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Mai 2006)

Nachtrag:

Die GA Tour kann man zudem auch so fahren, daß man in Neckargmünd wieder rauskommt. Und psssst: ANGST!


----------



## Bax (1. Mai 2006)

Das mit der GA-Tour hört sich gut an!  Ich denke aber, dass ich erst mal ganz strikt GA*1* fahren muss (Puls bis 135) und das lässt sich am besten mit dem RR auf ner ganz flachen Strecke realisieren. Am besten wäre es, mal 4-5 Stunden am Neckar entlang zu rollen. Jajaja, ich weiß, dass die FR- und Hardcore-Fraktion jetzt mal wieder müde lächelt (gell, Lev?  ).


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> so viel zum Thema OLD SCHOOL:
> 
> Auch wenn es schon frühere Ansätze gegeben hat, Fahrräder geländetauglicher zu machen, wird heute allgemein das Jahr 1973 als die Geburtsstunde und der Mount Tamalpais in Marin County Kalifornien als der Geburtsort des Mountainbikes angesehen. Die ersten Mountainbikes waren Fahrräder des Typs Schwinn Cruiser, welche von einer Gruppe von Radsportlern um Gary Fisher, Joe Breeze und Charles Kelly benutzt wurde, um die Schotterpisten am Mount Tamalpais herunter zu rasen.


aha! du willst mir also was von den anfängen vom mtb fahren erzählen? also pass mal auf: mein erstes "mountainbike" hab ich 1986 gekauft (kettler- alu-rad mit 18kg trotz starrgabel ) also zu einem zeitpunkt, als du den ganzen tag mir nase bohren verbracht hast und andere kollegen hier noch nich mal in planung waren! 

samstag bin ich das erste mal n cc-rennen mitgefahren, lev , das häte dir tierisch viel spass gemacht (hasts mir auch)! in  meinem fotoalbum jede menge bilder.
ein ergebnis von dem spass war leider, dass ich mir irgendwie ne leichte erkältung geholt habe (war ca.6grad kalt...  bbbbrrrr) und ich gestern nach 4h schon meine tour abgebrochen hab und heute gar nicht gefahren bin   also lieber im ga1- bereich als gar nicht fahren.
jens es sieht deswegen auch wegen dem bike+run schlecht bei mir aus....

ach ja, beim offenburgmara wollte ich ausnahmsweise mal morgens anreisen, wir können aber auch vor ort übernachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (1. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ein ergebnis von dem spass war leider, dass ich mir irgendwie ne leichte erkältung geholt habe (war ca.6grad kalt...  bbbbrrrr)



Bei mir waren es 2°, Schnee, Graupel und Regen. Im Gegensatz zu Dir hatte ich keinen Spaß. Ergebnis: Keine Erkältung.
Merke: Spaß verboten.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. Mai 2006)

ich (04:29 PM) : ich versuche gerade lev zu finden- in der ergebnisliste des hd- halbmarathons von gestern....
ich (04:29 PM) : er muss unter falschen namen gestartet sein
ich (04:29 PM) : oder hat n platten bekommen und ausgeschieden:-D
ramin (04:30 PM) : Nike Air platt. Durchschlag an der Bordsteinkante. 
ich (04:30 PM) :  
ramin (04:30 PM) : und kein ersatzschuh dabei
ich (04:30 PM): genau, das passt zu lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Mai 2006)

@ Hädbänger: Okay. Ich hab mein erstes Ragazzi Baumarkkt MTB erst 1988 bekommen. Aber auch schon damals habe ich mehr Stunts damit gemacht als sonst was. Federgabel? Davon hat mir mein Händler 1996 mal ganz geheimnisvoll erzählt. Da gibt es so Dinger - schweineteuer - aber... 

Gib mir ein vernünftiges Bergaufrad und ich fahre sofort mit Dir Touren. Aber mit dem NC1 macht das Bergauf einfach nur mäßig Spaß. Ich bin zur Zeit in Versuchung für den WOMC mein Uralt Hardtail wieder bergtauglich zu machen, damit ich annähernd mit Würde ins Ziel komme.

Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und seh zu, daß Du nicht den selben Fehler machst wie ich und dann richitg abkackst. Auch wenn der WOMC Dich nicht fordern wird - jetzt wird er gefahren


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin zur Zeit in Versuchung für den WOMC mein Uralt Hardtail wieder bergtauglich zu machen,



ich glaub ich hab mich grad verlesen. du brauchst jeden euro um dein nicolai perfekt zu machen und vorallem für klamotten schuhe pedale etc. also nix mit HT aufbaun. glaubs brennt. des geht alles ins freeriden.

PS: tour heut war sehr geil. auch wenn meine beine jetzt quasi taub sind hehe.


----------



## Bax (1. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: tour heut war sehr geil. auch wenn meine beine jetzt quasi taub sind hehe.



Taub ist doch gut, da spürt man wenigstens keine Schmerzen oder hat keine Krämpfe.


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Mai 2006)

so war eben baden im entspannungbad. jetzt gehts wieder. ne krämpfe bekomm ich ansich nie. schmerzen sind gut hehe ich steh auf schmerzen   ne war aber erstaunt. ging ganz gut die 2 berge. am ende des 2ten bergs ham die beine dann zugemacht


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich (04:29 PM) : ich versuche gerade lev zu finden- in der ergebnisliste des hd- halbmarathons von gestern....
> ich (04:29 PM) : er muss unter falschen namen gestartet sein
> ich (04:29 PM) : oder hat n platten bekommen und ausgeschieden:-D
> ramin (04:30 PM) : Nike Air platt. Durchschlag an der Bordsteinkante.
> ...



Ich bin für den Oberhofer gestartet. Platz 839, Zeit 1:50:11 (Mein Ziel erreicht: meine Lehrer fertigmachen!)

Jaja, von sonem Opa lass ich mir nichts sagen! 

So,


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Mai 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Pssst: Wie war's den Stuhl runter?



Der erste Teil war grauenhaft. Da hat man gesehen, was andere so alles fahren, wovor man selber sich drückt... 

Aber insgesamt fand ich die Tour klasse. Danke, daß Ihr unten immer auf mich gewartet habt.


Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß,       Michael


----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2006)

@geisterfahrer. hihi cool dann jag ich dich nächstes mal den trail runter den jens alex und ich gestern bezwungen ham. einer is abgestiegen   ich sag keine namen aber der jens und ich warens ned   der war "LEICHT" verblockt mit klitzekleinen steinchen       

aber generell saugeile touir


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub ich hab mich grad verlesen. du brauchst jeden euro um dein nicolai perfekt zu machen und vorallem für klamotten schuhe pedale etc. also nix mit HT aufbaun. glaubs brennt. des geht alles ins freeriden.
> 
> PS: tour heut war sehr geil. auch wenn meine beine jetzt quasi taub sind hehe.



Du kalkulierst falsch. Also 70 Otten für neue Reifen, weil momentan sind Slicks drauf und dann fahre halt mal den ersten Platz ein und hab dann immer noch 430,- gut gemacht, oder so. Gott sei Dank bin ich ansonsten relativ realistisch 

@ Lucas: Du, ich glaube Alex und Michael meinen den gleichen Trail 

P.S.: Hab eigentlich nur ich Fotos geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (2. Mai 2006)

ich will in de wald


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2006)

Ich will auch auf den Trail!


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Mai 2006)

Tja, Jungs. Nett den ganzen Tag vorm PC hängen und dafür raus. Ich bin heute mindestens 30 km gefahren und 20 km gelaufen  Man riecht der Wald gut!

Hab ich schon erwähnt, wie geil es ist 50 m vom Einstieg zum Gaisberg entfernt zu wohnen


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

hab ich schon erwähnt wie gern ich velozimischlingen aufs loch tret  

ach ja übrigends wenn mal was im wald verbrannt stinkt dann bin ich das. muss doch meine neuen beläge einbremsen hihi. unglaublich wie die gestern gestunken ham am ende des stuhls.


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Mai 2006)

Ich sag nur: QUIIIIIIIIIIIIIITSCHHHHHHHHHHH quitschhhhhhhh, quiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitsch. Und hast du davon geträumt Lucas. Ich hab´s immer noch im Ohr. Scheiß Louise FR!


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

hehe ja hab davon geträumt und jketzt wo dus sagst hab cih da so ein #QUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITSCHEN im ohr. aua
stimmt. 

scheiß magura.


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2006)

Alla, Jungs, was macht ihr mit euren Bremsen...der Jens macht sich die Leitung (wieder) kaputt, und der Lucas brennt seine nieder. Wer bremst verliert  !
Naja, Lev ist heute mal im Schwetzinger Schloss Garten, "picknick" machen .
Viel Spass noch. Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Mai 2006)

Ab in die Schule, du Schüler, und nicht morgens in der zweiten Stunden hier rumposten! Wer bremst verliert und hindert andere Biker daran die 10 richtig runter zu donner  Immer diese Schleicher


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

ja man lev ich war auf den trails ON FIRE des glaubsch aber. ajo wer später bremst is länger schnell. deswegen hab ich auch erst ganz zum schluß richtig gebremst und da hat sie halt gebrannt. is schon ok.
ja jens hat seine leitung wiedermal ge***** hehe.
was kaufst du auch son magura rotz. selbst schuld  

@LEV. ab in die schul ohne witz. was machst du im schloßgarten picknich. tz. kefüs sind übrigends bezahlt und aufm weg zu mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2006)

Ey, jetzt bin ich nach 2 Weizen im Schlossgarten zurÃ¼ck, ess was, und dann ab auf die NW, mim Kona posen =) an dem Ã¼brigens alle Leitungen dicht sind 

Cool, jetzt fehlt mir noch ein 36T KB und dir 30â¬ die du bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour kriegts. THX! 

Cheers, Lev.

PS: Morgen ist wieder Schule... 

Edit:
Hach war der Erste Mai herrlich...da standen Pilse im Wald...


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann ab auf die NW, mim Kona posen =)




was andres kannsch du ah ned   awas hehe du kleiner konaposer


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Mai 2006)

Moment. Seit wann kann man mit nem KONA posen. Ich dachte KONA Fahrer bekommen von VOTEC Fahrern eins auf´s Maul  Ich habe gerade 5 Stunden Touristenführung durch Heidelberg hinter mir. Anstrengend! 

BITTE BITTE BITTE sagt mir, daß ihr noch nicht die Himmelsleiter (für Musiker: Stairway To Heaven) gefahren seid. Ich bin da eben mit meinem Vater per pedes runter. DAS IST NICHT NORMAL!!!!


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2006)

JENS HAT EIN NEUES BIKE JENS HAT EIN NEUES BIKE!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
...erster


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Mai 2006)

Affe. Noch ist es nicht da


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

richtig und bisses da is können wir ihn noch zuspamen looololololo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2006)

Na gut: spamspam
oder ne, lieber aufhören, sonst macht Andreas den Thread auch noch zu


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

freitag in ner woche. wird gerockt. yes. keine klausuren mehr und jens mit neuem baby. ULTRA man.


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Mai 2006)

freitag in ner woche. wird gerockt. yes. keine klausuren mehr und jens mit neuem baby. ULTRA man.


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> JENS HAT EIN NEUES BIKE JENS HAT EIN NEUES BIKE!!!


echt??? votec ist doch pleite.....


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Guckst Du Startseite: Tausche-Votec-Rahmen-gegen-Voitl-Rahmen-Aktion 

Nein, es ist die andere kontrovers diskutierte Edelschmiede: CANNONDALE


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

öhm wieso umstritten. hab noch nie gehört das cannondale pleite war. vodreck hingegen schon 3mal. und immer wieder aus der versenkung gekrochen. wie ein parasit den keiner will  

jens morgen is freitag. dann dauerts noch ne woche hihi und dan ngehts los. bzw übermorgen kommt das baby.   bier steht schon kalt PROST 

freu mich das du den sprung vom leichtbaumüll weggeschafft hast. jetzt kannst du ruhigen gewissens prügeln ohne angst ham zu müssen das der dreck dir unterm arsch wegbricht


----------



## Bax (4. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, es ist die andere kontrovers diskutierte Edelschmiede: CANNONDALE



YEAH! So muss es sein! Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Zwei Klarstellungen:

- Cannondale ist kontrovers diskutiert - sag nur Lefty oder Fatty (aber mit Vorurteilen komme ich mittlerweile echt gut klar  )

- Das NC1 ist Leichtbau aber kein Müll. Das darfst Du erst behaupten, wenn du unten am X mehr als 2 Minuten auf mich warten musst

Am Freitag, würde ich sagen, gebe ich Dir mal nen kühles Blondes im Marstall Biergarten aus - nach getaner Arbeit. So zu sagen als Dank, daß Du mich 4 Wochen mit Deinen Freerider Spams total entnervt hast  So blieb mir ja gar keine andere Wahl!


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2006)

Cool, dann darf ich mich ja sogar auf Jens' Kosten besaufen


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Schon mal was vom Jugendschutzgesetz gehört. Ich gebe doch einem Minderjährigen kein Alkohol aus. Zudem ist der Marstall Biergarten für Studenten - und Du hast ja letztends so richtig bemerkt: wir sind zu ALT für Dich 

Naja, ne Coke bekomm´scht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

cool aber an mich gibst du alkohol aus hehe.
marstall könnt ma machen ja is ja schön warm. war grad noch dort  
stimmt lev wir sind zu alt für dich


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2006)

Ihr fordert also einen Russen heraus, soso. Der Däne und der Deutsche... tragen wir es wie Männer in einer Kneipe aus 

Jugendschutzgesetz? Achso, ich darf ja nur Bier trinken und Wein, stimmt, ich geh mal Pilse im Wald sammeln 

Apropos Wald:
Am Freitag bin ich leider nicht dabei, habe Schule. Ihr wollt ja um 10 fahren gehen. Wie lange fahrt ihr? Ich könnte mich evtl einklinken oder die Leichen ausm Wald transportieren...

Cheers, der Russe


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Ich möchte noch was anmerken.

Ich: ...*ein* kühles blondes
Lev: ... auf Jens´Kosten *besaufen*
...
Lev: ... Russen herausfordern...

Moment. Also Lev, wenn ich Dich mit einem kühlen Blonden besoffen bekomme, bist Du ja noch schlimmer als ich. Ich brauche dafür nämlich schon zwei


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2006)

Es ging um das Level, auf dem dich der Lucas zugespamt hat, dafür kriegt er *ein* kühles blondes. Der Russe (ich) hat dich auf einem höheren Level zugespamt, und für ein höheres Level, kriegt man mehr Credits, also mehr kühle blonde (Gagn Bang =) somit kann man(n) sich *besaufen*.

Kapische?!  

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

LEV wenn man ned mal weis wies geschrieben wird sollte man gar nicht erst davon reden bzw träumen. gelle. noch isses n GÄNG BANG und kein GÄGN BANG.   

lol als ob ich bier trink. bin ich obdachlos.wenn dann musses schon havana sein.

so hab mir heut neue handschuhe gegönnt. jetzt kann die saison kommen


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Gang Bang? Du Wutz!

Okay, für den Mann mit den neuen Handschuhe muß ich dann wohl extra eine Flasche klaren mitbringen ...


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Ach bevor wir es vergessen:

Freitag, der 12.5. ist Biken angesagt (für alle)

Dieses Mal (so denke ich) wird´s eher was für die Bergableute. Was aber den konditionsschwachen Bergaufleuten auch gefallen könnte, da ich mit 16 - 17 kg Lebendgewicht eher langsam bin.

Das Wochende darauf (also 13.5. bzw. 14.5.) könnten wir mal über eine OLD SCHOOL Tour nachdenken. Also, mit dem Tourer rauf und runter und die Meter dann kiloweise!

Vorschläge? Interessenten?


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

also freitag den 12ten ham wir uns so vorgestellt. wir treffen uns recht früh in hd. und cruisen dann durch die stadt und klappern sämtliche treppen und mauern ab. und dann mittags noch ne runde hoch auf den stein oder den stuhl. jenachdem

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Genau. Und ich würde vorschlagen die Tour auf´n Stein könnten wir im Verband machen. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

joa alex ? du bist doch bestimmt dabei oder hehe. und wer sonst noch lust hat .
auf jeden fall mittags aufn stein oder stuhl. und davor halt bissel rumdopsen


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Und nach der Abfahrt: Biergarten!

@ Lucas: Vorher Studentenkarte aufladen, damit wir die ganzen nicht Studenten durchbekommen - so jetzt kommen sie alle


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2006)

Drecks Studenten.
@ Lucas: Das war ein Tipfehler, sowas passiert Leuten, die ein wenig Ordnung mögen.

Sagt mal Uhrzeiten, "mittags" "früh" "später", das ist alles relativ.

Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

morgends und mittags. und abends ma schaun. vielleicht grillen auf der neggawiese oder chillen und n paar bier trinken. des wärs doch oder. obwohl des könne ma auch mittags machen und posen


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Ahhh. Das wollte ich schon lange mal machen:

(Slang-Modus-an)

Ey Leuds laßt uns mal freitag gmütlich mit den hobeln hochlaufen und oben dann einen durchziehen und dann lassen wir´s danach runter richtig krachen, hauen uns paar frauen in die Pfanne und steigen mit denen zu nem kühlen blonden ab. Lucas schmeißt ne runde. danach trennen sich unsere wege, ey verstanden !

(Slang-Modus aus)

Das ist ja schwieriger als Latein!


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

lol wart ma ab wenn ich richtig mit slang anfang mein VROIND. ich geb n scheiß aus alta. des is nich so teit weist du des eigentlich. glaub dir burnts. alta ich bin ultra on fire gelle. warts ab am freitag wird gerockt und gebounct

so denn PeaZe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (4. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Leuds laßt uns mal freitag gmütlich mit den hobeln hochlaufen und oben dann einen durchziehen und dann lassen wir´s danach runter richtig krachen, hauen uns paar frauen in die Pfanne und steigen mit denen zu nem kühlen blonden ab. Lucas schmeißt ne runde. danach trennen sich unsere wege, ey verstanden !



Och Mann! Habt ihr's gut!


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> lol wart ma ab wenn ich richtig mit slang anfang mein VROIND. ich geb n scheiß aus alta. des is nich so teit weist du des eigentlich. glaub dir burnts. alta ich bin ultra on fire gelle. warts ab am freitag wird gerockt und gebounct
> 
> so denn PeaZe



Arrghhhh. Aufhören 

Uch, da hat sich ein Bax verirrt. Hab schon die Befürchtung gehabt, daß wir die ganze Leute mit Privatleben und anderen Hobbies aus dem Thread rausgeekelt haben


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Mai 2006)

@bax kommste auch ? 
@velo hehe wart ma ab aufm trail da dizz ich dich den berghoch hihi oder mauern runter


----------



## Levty (4. Mai 2006)

MAnmanman, der Jens ist ja voller vorfreude. Ich glaube ich fahre mal morgen nach der Schule auf den Trail und übe ne Runde . Wenn mein Rahmen brechen sollte, hab ich ne Ausrede. 

Und wenn nicht und ich was geschafft hab, besaufe ich mich gnadenlos auf der NW.


----------



## Bax (4. Mai 2006)

@haiflyer: ich würde ja liebend gerne kommen, aber leider ist meine studizeit schon seit über 15 jahren vorbei  freitags ist halt schlecht.

Bevor ihr jetzt wieder mit dem monnemer oder kurpfälzisch kommt, möchte ich euch mal eine kostprobe des slangs in meiner heimat geben. ich hoffe, dass ihr einigermaßen checkt, um was es da geht:

De Bomb


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ach bevor wir es vergessen:
> 
> Freitag, der 12.5. ist Biken angesagt (für alle)
> 
> ...



Heute paßt mir nicht, muß um 9 in der Kanzlei sein.

Sonntag würde eventuell passen, falls Ihr da noch ganz seid. Da könnte man eventuell auch mal wieder eine Katzenbuckelrunde fahren.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Nix heute. Nächsten Freitag. Und nächsten Sonntag wollten wir evtl. eine OLD SCHOOL Tour machen. So richtig mit Höhenmetern, ohne Pause und Lactat in den Beinen!

Wie weit ist denn der Katzenbuckel weg. Evtl. könnten wir die Tour ja da vorbeiführen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Mai 2006)

Katzenbuckeltour ab Mosbach hat etwas über 60 km, läßt sich aber ausdehnen. Den Aufstieg zum Buckel (626 m hoch) fahren wir gewöhnlich ab Eberbach. HD->Eberbach: 31 km auf der Straße.


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2006)

wunderschönen guten morgen

@lev meld dich wenn du heut ne runde drehst. bin vielleicht dabei
@jens. hehe ja die mosbacher touren sind schon auch nicht schlecht. kann ich bezeugen. vorallem das eiscafe war gut hehe 
@bax achso naja schade. aber denk wir finden sicher mal nen termin andem wir alle können. hab in zukunft sonntags immer spiele. aber nur 3mal. also in 3-4 wochen hab ich dann auch sonntags zu nem gemeinsamen ausritt zeit.
@alex ich will den eichelberg mal rocken und dann über den weisen zurück auf die thinke und die serpentinen mitnehmen


----------



## alex75 (5. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @alex ich will den eichelberg mal rocken und dann über den weisen zurück auf die thinke und die serpentinen mitnehmen



Kannst Du gerne haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

@ Michael: Mhhh. Mal schaun. Also Straße würde ich nicht fahren und über die Berge wird´s ein bißchen mehr als 31 km sein. Vll. fahre ich dann doch lieber noch mal den Burgenweg - weil der der WOMC Strecke von hm und km sehr nahe kommt.

@ Lucas: Thingstätte und Serpentinen? FREITAG. Ich sag nur Freitag. Schmeiß Dir mal vorher paar Iso-Tabletten rein. Der Freitag wird durchgefahren. Wobei es ja regnen soll...

@ Martin: Hast Du den Dominik überreden können? Wie sieht´s bei Dir am Sonntag in einer Woche aus. Interesse am Burgenweg oder Alternativvorschlag?

@ Lev: Wollte Dich nur mal erwähnt haben 

@ Frank: He ne Lefty (jetzt kommst Du aber in Zugzwang):







@ Tschüß: Ist tot!


----------



## alex75 (5. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand Lust (und natürlich Zeit ;-) ) für eine Tour am Samstag und/oder Sonntag.

Würde auch mal wieder gerne in der Pfalz fahren...


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Dieses WE eher nicht. Schade! Pfalz wäre schön. Aber schau doch mal im Local Forum nach, ob ein "Phelzer" eine Tour schmeißt.


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2006)

> Vll. fahre ich dann doch lieber noch mal den Burgenweg - weil der der WOMC Strecke von hm und km sehr nahe kommt.



Wär dabei!!



> @ Lev: Wollte Dich nur mal erwähnt haben


So eine Ehre!!!

Ich wollte mal nen Link online stellen:
Download-Link:	http://rapidshare.de/files/19702126/100_1247.MOV.html

Cheers, LEv.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Lucas. Rufe den File nicht ab! Sonst ist für Dich die Saison gelaufen - bevor sie überhaupt anfing!


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2006)

@jens naja  gelaufen ned aber jetzt steh ich in zugzwang hehe.
@lev. sauber muss man dir lassen. mit nem andren bike würds noch geiler aussehn


----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2006)

> @lev. sauber muss man dir lassen. mit nem andren bike würds noch geiler aussehn


Mag sein, aber nur mit einem Nico. Nix anderes. Specialized? Hä? Was ist das? Hab ich letztens im Baumarkt gesehen =)


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Stimmt. Und KONA gibts als Pappschnitt in der neuen BRAVO. Kinderbike eben


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2006)

bla bla. wie war das . deine mama meint du sollst dir nen sackschutzkaufen.
dann würd ich vorschlagen du kaufst dir erstma den sack. bevor du nen schutz dafür brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (5. Mai 2006)

Seit wann ist Mama meine Freundin, uhh.... Ok, lassen wir das =)

Ja, und VOTEC ..IST.. aus Papier(dünnen Rohren). Naja, was solls.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was du hast. VOTEC hat den Ruf ein Eisdielen und Anwaltsbike zu sein. Alla. Was soll ich da noch widersprechen  Und mit 2.4er Schlappen kommts vor der Eisdiele richtig geil


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Mai 2006)

vorallem sieht man votec nicht an jeder straßenecke. KONA fährt jedes kiddy


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2006)

Es ist billig und gut. GEnau das was ich brauch. Ich will nichts für den Namen bezahlen. So. Cheers, Lev. Zwei Weizen zu viel...


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist billig und gut. GEnau das was ich brauch. Ich will nichts für den Namen bezahlen. So. Cheers, Lev. Zwei Weizen zu viel...



Du kennst schon den unterschied zwischen "billig" einerseits und "preiswet" andererseits 

Mach Dir nichts drauß. Immerhin hast du gedoubled und wir noch nicht!


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2006)

Wenn mein Rahmen bricht, dann dürft ihr sowas sagen. JETZT nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

>



Jetzt ist Bax dran   !


----------



## Bax (6. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Bax dran   !



OK, wenn du mir zeigst wie's geht.


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2006)

Hab keine LeFty 
Aber gib mir ein wenig Zeit...


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2006)

@jens und bilda ich will bildaaaaaaaaaaaa
@lev hehe ok dann warten wir bis der rahmen bricht und meckern dann
@bax hehe kann dir gern so kicker zeigen.  

@all wer is denn nun am nächsten freitag dabei ? erst bissel rumdopsen und dann im wald


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Mai 2006)

Mein heutiger Beitrag zum Forum : IN LOVE. 


Bin weg, muß biken. Tschö!


----------



## Levty (6. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @all wer is denn nun am nächsten freitag dabei ? erst bissel rumdopsen und dann im wald



SAGT DOCH ENDLICH MAL NE UHRZEIT ...und wann ihr in den Wald fahrt...


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2006)

alta du dämlicher schüler unglaublich. hab dir schon 3mal gesagt das wir um 10 losfahren und du da noch in der schule hockst und wir dann irgendwann in den wald gehn. keine ahnung. um 14.6 und 38sec fahren wir los. man man man

@jens BILDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Mai 2006)

Bilder werden erst am Trail geschossen. Das ist ein Bike, daß man nicht einfach mal so nebenbei zu Hause in der Küche ablichtet - nicht so wie mein VOTEC.

War eben mal kurz in Raunheim (Flachland) paar Minuten biken. Keuch. Wie langweilig  . Man spürt ja gar nichts mehr. Da war so ein Trail, auf dem Forstarbeiten getätigt wurde und ich hab die Bäume einfach nicht mehr gespürt. Nebenbei hab ich dann ein Wheelie in 2 Sekunden gelernt 

Was so ne andere Geo alles bewirkt! Ich glaube, jetzt dürfen sich hier ein paar echt warm anziehen (wobei das ja nichts neues ist) 

P.S.: Die 26X2.6 Reifen machen sich zudem echt geil vor der Eisdiele!


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Mai 2006)

Hab hier was entdeckt hehe 







@jens also ich fühl mich ned angesprochen mit dem warm anziehn   glaub du meinst da eher unsern kleinen russen oder hehe


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2006)

Der kleine Russe kommt grad mit ner halbdicken Fresse von der Neckarwiese, haltet euch von diesen Kanakenschweinen fern. Auch wenn ihr nix sagt.

Naja, und jetzt gehts ins Bettchen. Ich hab dem Jojo mein Kona geliehen, weil ich morgen lernen muss und nicht der Versuchung verfallen darf. Also falls ihr ein KONA schleichen seht, ICH bins NICHT  .

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Mai 2006)

@ Lucas: Die Wand reitzt mich ja mal gerade gar nicht. Wir haben hier soviel Natur: wieso auf künstliche Strecken zurück greifen!

@ Lev: Mein herzliches Beileid. Erwischt jeden Mal. Tipp: Bevor die zuklopfen eine voll auf die zwölf. Hilft meistens, weil die damit nicht rechnen. Wenn´s nicht hilft: RENNEN 

Wer mal richtig trainieren will. Ich verleihe stundenweise... (Gesamtgewicht: 40 kg + Fahrer)


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Mai 2006)

@lev. beileid. ohne witz jens hat recht.glei voll drauf und dann rennen hehe. 

@jens ned mehr lang dann is freitag yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss

dsie strecke reizt mich ultra. vorallem der wallride.
aber egal hjetzt gehts erstma ab nach offenbach und ich will keine ausrede hörn  an den russen und den velozimischling gelle


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2006)

> @lev. beileid. ohne witz jens hat recht.glei voll drauf und dann rennen hehe.


Feige Sau 
Egal, hab positive Bilanz gezogen =)

Seit gestern Abend um halb neun ist hier tote Hose. Wasn los!?

Ich will ja nicht zum Spam aufrufen, aber es ist sehr langweilig...


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Mai 2006)

Lev, das mit dem ausbleibenden Spam liegt daran, daß nur noch Du, Lucas und ich uns hier im Thread aufhalten, weil wir den Rest rausgeekelt haben. Und zumindest ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs (bzw. habe gelernt).

Aber das Stündchen Zeit, das ich mir für das Gemini gegönnt habe...

Geil. Waren da eigentlich Kicker unterhalb des Speyrer Hof´s. Ich hab nichts gespürt 

Aber um mal vom Spam abzukommen, und den Thread dafür zu nutzen, wofür er ursprünglich geöffnet wurde. Laßt uns mal das Wochende konkretisieren. Ich schlage mal ein Plan vor, und der Rest kann sich anschließen, oder es lassen!

*FREITAG* 12.5.2006 - Freerider Tour 
Treffpunkt Bismarkplatz um 13:00 
Route steht noch nicht fest - Schwerpunkt runter - geeignet für alle, die auch langsam den berg hoch kommen (für manchen ein unüberwindliches Hindernis) - runter wird gewartet - das 10 kleine Jägermeister Prinzip und für den harten Kern am Schluß gemütlich Marstall Biergarten

*SONNTAG* 14.5.2006 - Old School Tour
Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof Heidelberg um 9:00
Geplant ist der oft zitierte Burgenweg - ca. 110 km und ca. 3400 hm - geeignet für Leute mit mortz Kondition - bin ehrlich: will nicht all zu lange auf Nachzügler warten (soll das letzte Training vor dem WOMC werden) - Pausen nur wenn´s krampft oder wenn ein Platten anliegt - noch wer Lust 

Bei beiden Touren gilt: schönes Wetter - will mir nämlich eine Woche vor dem WOMC keine Erkältung mehr zuziehen!


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Lev, das mit dem ausbleibenden Spam liegt daran, daß nur noch Du, Lucas und ich uns hier im Thread aufhalten, weil wir den Rest rausgeekelt haben. Und zumindest ich war den ganzen Tag unterwegs (bzw. habe gelernt).



ICH habe niemanden rausgeekelt! Hier sind alle willkommen (auch wenns sich nicht so anhört).



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das Stündchen Zeit, das ich mir für das Gemini gegönnt habe...
> 
> Geil. Waren da eigentlich Kicker unterhalb des Speyrer Hof´s. Ich hab nichts gespürt



Welche Kicker? 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> *FREITAG* 12.5.2006 - Freerider Tour
> Treffpunkt Bismarkplatz um 13:00



Klinke mich hoffentlich später ein (c.a. am DH )



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> *SONNTAG* 14.5.2006 - Old School Tour
> Treffpunkt Hauptbahnhof Heidelberg um 9:00



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich am Start! Muss noch schauen was alles nächste Woche in der SChule ansteht....



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Bei beiden Touren gilt: schönes Wetter - will mir nämlich eine Woche vor dem WOMC keine Erkältung mehr zuziehen!



Pussy!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Pussy!



Naja, Gott sei Dank hast Du das "KEINE PAUSE" großzügig überlesen. Quarktaschen bleiben zu Hause


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2006)

blabla...
Apropos Quarktaschen, wo ist Martin?


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2006)

danke! 
der fred hier ist unter meinem niveau, ich poste hier nicht mehr!  

tja, war gestern auf dem saarschleifen - mara! echt geile strecke, jede menge technische abfahrten. dank an alle, die mir im letzen halben jahr das bergabrocken beigebracht haben. am vorletzem anstieg ist ein anderer biker mir dermassen davon gezogen, das ich ihn echt nicht mehr gesehen hab. bei der darauf folgenden abfahrt hab ich ihn dann wieder bekommen, dann kam auch schon ne treppe- bestehend aus 3 grossen stufen- er hält an um zu tragen, da komm auch schon ich mit "achtung!!!" und schwups-an ihm vorbei. bis zum ziel hab ich ihn nich mehr gesehen. 

auch noch erwähnenswert: hatte nen platten in der startaufstellung! bis zum start war der schlauch auch schon wieder gewechselt, aber echt strange. muss wohl nen moment an lev gedacht haben! 

tja, der womc wird wohl sowas nich zu bieten haben....
ach ja, dominik hat kein geld und fährt deshalb nich mit. er hat mir ne wette angeboten: wenn er schneller ist als ich, dann zahl ich sein startgeld- naja, da kann  ich ihm das geld ja gleich geben.

nächstes wochenende: ich werde noch viel schlimmer und überlege, sa + so grundlagen zu fahren, 4-6h belsastung möglichst ohne pausen, sprich keine abfahrten! das ganze also wahrscheinlich in der ebene  wer kommt mit?


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2006)

@jens. 1 is mir zu spät. wollt eher gegen 11 los. das wir 2 stund rumdopsen und dann hoch. muss ca um 5 wieder daheim sein. weil ich um 6 training hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Mai 2006)

Ich sehe schon: Sonntag traut sich wieder keiner. 4 - 6 Belastung? Ist doch okay - und die restlichen 4 Stunden rollen wir halt wieder runter.

Freitag bleibt bei 13:00 (Wir treffen uns früher Lucas zum Techniktraining).

@ Martin: Mit welchem Bike bist Du denn gefahren. Ich glaube, ich fahre nie wieder ein anderes Fully als ´nen Freerider. Marathon nur noch HT. So ein Tourenfully ist echt nur Spielerei (nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch)...


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2006)

alles klar passt. oh man die kefü mit dem rockring sieht so pornolicious aus   lecker lecker


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Mit welchem Bike bist Du denn gefahren. Ich glaube, ich fahre nie wieder ein anderes Fully als ´nen Freerider. Marathon nur noch HT. So ein Tourenfully ist echt nur Spielerei (nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch)...


jep- 100% zustimmung! bin mit dem ht gefahren. bekomme zwar regelmässig rückenschmerzen, aber für die 5h geht das! bin nach dem platten am anfang mit 2,2 bar gefahren- geht erstaunlicherweise auch und ist sehr gemütlich! aber für womc wird wieder 3 bar reingepumpt!

mal schaun , ob mein touren- fully auch ausgemustert wird, wenn ich im herbst n fr habe. 


@all: beim siedelsbrunn- mara machen wir mal teamrennen! klar- auf der "langstrecke"! (hab letzes jahr weniger als 3h gebruacht- ist also nich wirklich lang)


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Mai 2006)

Geil Teamrenne: bin dabei.

Vll. bekomme ich ja irgendwoher einen billigen TOX Rahmen und tausche einfach die Komponenten - würde nämlich trotzdem weiterhin gerne ein VOTEC fahren (auch wenn nur aus Trotz  )


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> würde nämlich trotzdem weiterhin gerne ein VOTEC fahren (auch wenn nur aus Trotz  )



tztztz da fehlen mir die worte. wann biste heut in der city ? vielleicht kann man sich ja treffen. und vergiss die movies ned. hab bis um 1 uni. neue uni. kannst ja mailen oder so. ciao


----------



## Zauberschrauber (9. Mai 2006)

Hi Jens und die ganze Heidelberger(?) Possy!

Sieht so aus, als würden wir es nicht so schnell schaffen, mal zusammen den Wald unsicher zu machen; ich hab mich nämlich definitiv am Samstag für den Gäsbockmarathon 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=201266
verabredet.
Ich war irgendwie davon ausgegangen, Ihr wärt da sowieso mit dabei, weil Euer Anfahrtsweg ja noch kürzer ist als meiner (Darmstadt) und das Rennen echt Kult ist )) Ich lese im SiSp-Forum mit und da pilgern sie aus halb Deutschland nach Lambrecht 
Ich halt mich jetzt mal mit dem Vorschlag zurück, daß Ihr ja noch einsteigen könnt weil noch Startplätze frei sind. Sonst werd' ich hier noch mit Katzen******* beschmissen ;-)

Kommt Zeit, kommt Burgenweg ;-)

Grüße!

Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Mai 2006)

Lev: Schaffen wir das?

Freeray + Gäsbock + Burgenweg???


----------



## Zauberschrauber (9. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Lev: Schaffen wir das?
> 
> Freeray + Gäsbock + Burgenweg???



au Backe, habt Ihr'n Schaden! 

ohne mich!

Urs

/edit/ ma sehn, ob "Backe" auch zensiert wird ...


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2006)

jens hat da jemand dicke eier äh beine. schau erstma das du den freitag überlebst.   dann seh ma weida


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Lev: Schaffen wir das?
> 
> Freeray + Gäsbock + Burgenweg???



Freeray in Kombination mit Burgenweg problemlos (es sei denn, ich breche mir etwas am Freeray).
Am SA bin ich leider im Theater und davor muss ich schaffen. Aber machbar wäre das schon. Nur nicht von der Zeit her.

Cheers, Lev.

Edit, um noch ein Paar leute am SO herzlich einzuladen:
Das Höhenprofil von der letzten Tour


----------



## jojojanson (9. Mai 2006)

Überraschung =D, ich will niemanden belästigen, aber ich schließ mich vorraussichtlich der netten/bösen tour (burgenweg und so) vom kommenden sonntag an.. sollte ich tot umfallen, lasst mich grad liegen, ihr übernehmt überhaupt keine haftung, ich werde mich eurem tempo anpassen (macht nicht allzuschnell bitte =D) haut rein kinder, bis dann


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2006)

würd mich ja auch anschließen. wenn da ne straße wär auf der ich euch mim auto begleiten könnte


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> Überraschung =D, ich will niemanden belästigen, aber ich schließ mich vorraussichtlich der netten/bösen tour (burgenweg und so) vom kommenden sonntag an.. sollte ich tot umfallen, lasst mich grad liegen, ihr übernehmt überhaupt keine haftung, ich werde mich eurem tempo anpassen (macht nicht allzuschnell bitte =D) haut rein kinder, bis dann



Bist herzlich eingeladen. Und da ich jetzt auch hinten Racing Ralph fahre dürfen wir gleich oft anhalten, um Platten zu flicken!


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2006)

Und ich kriege hoffentlich noch diese Woche das Paket mit den Nobby Nic Reifen  *freu*


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2006)

nobby nic. klingt wien porno star  

oh man es regnet und ich will biken. mennnoooooooooooo
die kefü rattert voll schön. erinnert mich an alte dh zeiten


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2006)

Jaja, meine kommt noch, wenn das KB da ist,...Lucas? Wie siehts aus?...

Joa, Jens, morgen Schulhof Rumgehüpfe, oder? Wann? Der ist auch abends beleuchtet!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (9. Mai 2006)

ja keine ahnung wies aussieht. bisher hat sich von denen noch keiner gemeldet. werd morgen ma vorbeifahren denk ich. 
wenn ich zeit hab

jens morgen is schon mittwoch. bald is freitag


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2006)

> bald is freitag



Freerey heißt das jetzt. Denn FR = Freitag und FR = Freeride
Kombiniert:                         FR =          Freeray


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Mai 2006)

Jo Freitag wird fett. Nimmt jemand ne Handycam mit?

Donnerstag mit dem Streeten wird wohl nichts - mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Wenn doch - melde ich mich noch mal.

Ansonsten. Die Kombination Nobby Nic + Racing Ralph jeweils in 2.1 mit 3.5 bar ist der absolute Kick. War noch nie so schnell auf dem KS drauf und wieder runter. 

Alla. Bis Freitag (Lucas wann treffen wir uns wo?)


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Mai 2006)

jo mein dreggs japaner samsungscheißhandy hat ne cam. die taugt zwar nix aber immerhin.
wann und wo klären wir noch. würd sagen hbf aber wann seh ma noch. 
so klausur is rum uznd ich geh jetzt saufen. also wir sehn uns

cu


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2006)

Ok, ich habe soeben meine Nobby Nics ans Wheeler montiert. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gabel, die ich gestern erworben habe und heute das Geld überwiesen habe. Wenn die bis SA da ist, wird das ein Traum, der Burgenweg .

Zum Freerey: Ich nehm meine Digicam mit, die kann auch Videos machen, wie das vom Double zum Beispiel. Wird allemal reichen. Wenn wir dann richtig losdrehen rück ich mit Stativ und der richtigen Cam an .

So, also wenn jemand noch am DO am IGH Schulhof und so rumjumpen will, soll sich einfach mal melden, mal schauen ob ich Zeit finde. 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Mai 2006)

Der Burgenweg wird auch so ein Traum. Ich habe ja bekanntlich keine Federgabel - freue mich aber schon auf die knackigen Auffahrten! Wegen dem zurück müssen wir dann mal schaun, ob ich noch mal kurz zu meinen Eltern fahre - aber Jojo kommt ja auch mit und hält Dir Händchen in der S-Bahn 

Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf Freitag und Sonntag. Wird cool!


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2006)

Nein, ich werde SEIN Händchen halten, weil er sonst abkratzen wird oO. Hoffe wir kommen alle heil an 

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Zauberschrauber (11. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Burgenweg wird auch so ein Traum.



Ich wäre für ein Traumrealisierung am Samstag, den 20.05., OK?!?
Danach Grillen bei mir .... Das ist eine Einladung  
OK, "Fleisch mitbringen" kommt nicht so toll bei 100 km Burgenweg :-(
Vorschlach: Ihr sagt an, was Ihr haben wollt, ich kauf den Kram beim Metzger (Supermarkt-Fleisch kommt mir nicht auf den Grill! ;-) und Ihr gebt mir dann die Kohle. Den "Rest" Salat(e), Brot etc. stelle ich. Ich denke, ich werde meinen Mitbewohner überreden können, eine Kräuterbutter zu zaubern ... dann noch Oliven und Pepperoni vom Türk, fertig ist die Grillerei (mir läuft schon beim Schreiben das Wasser im Mund zusammen ;-)
Ach so: Ich bin Weintrinker. Bier is' nich. Wenn ich eine Kiste kaufen soll, OK, aber die Finanzierung sollte von Euch kommen. Als Selgros-Karten-Besitzer kauf ich aber recht billich ein und die Auswahl stimmt auch.

Ich wohne in Griesheim bei DA. Der Burgenweg ist in Eberstadt zuende; von da aus dann noch geschmeidige 8 km ausrollen und wir sind da 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf Freitag und Sonntag. Wird cool!



tragfähiges Konzept! Am Samstag (Gäsbock-Marathon) soll's schiffen. Fr. die pure Hitze (26°, OK, der Sizilianer ist da noch im Rollkragenpulli unterwegs ;-)
und am So auch wieder sonnig ....

Grüße!

Urs

... Planung unter der Prämisse "Grillwetter" Wenn Mistwetter: Komplettabsage? oder trotzdem fahren nur keine Grillerei am Ende? Ich bin gerne bei Regen unterwegs, mit dem Grillen verhält sich das aber anders ;-)

... ach so: Antworten idealerweise im Burgenwegthread!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Zauberschrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für ein Traumrealisierung am Samstag, den 20.05., OK?!?
> Danach Grillen bei mir .... Das ist eine Einladung
> OK, "Fleisch mitbringen" kommt nicht so toll bei 100 km Burgenweg :-(
> Vorschlach: Ihr sagt an, was Ihr haben wollt, ich kauf den Kram beim Metzger (Supermarkt-Fleisch kommt mir nicht auf den Grill! ;-) und Ihr gebt mir dann die Kohle. Den "Rest" Salat(e), Brot etc. stelle ich. Ich denke, ich werde meinen Mitbewohner überreden können, eine Kräuterbutter zu zaubern ... dann noch Oliven und Pepperoni vom Türk, fertig ist die Grillerei (mir läuft schon beim Schreiben das Wasser im Mund zusammen ;-)
> ...



Also Urs. Ganz ehrlich. Laß uns ein anderes Projekt aussuchen - der Burgenweg klappt nie  

Am 20.5. Burgenweg hieße: Burgenweg - Grillen - heim - duschen - Auto - Offenburg - Startnummer holen - zelten - aufstehen - starten - 105 km vornehmen - 3 km schaffen 

Leider steht am 21.5. - was heißt hier leider - der WOMC an - weswegen ich diesen ganzen Burgenwegquatsch überhaupt initiiert habe. Also, ich spreche jetzt nur für mich: mir wird das zu anstrengend (verwunderlich ?).

Was die anderen sagen. Laßt verlauten...

Für den Russen Lev will ich aber gleich mal Vodka ordern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Und Lucas. Erst mal Schulterklopf, daß du die schei§ Klausuren hinter Dich gebracht hast (besonders für Ö-Recht hast´s echt verdient ). Wieder fit ? 

Okay. Morgen ist ja soweit alles okay. Wetter wird fett, ich habe Schienbeinschützer (die passen ) und heute kein Sport getrieben, so daß ich morgen so richtig aufdrehen kann. Wann geht´s los. Ist 11:00 Uhr am HBF okay.

Bis wann geht die Show. Hab da was von 17:00 in Erinnerung. Hab jetzt meine Abendgestaltung so gelegt, daß 17:00 super wäre - dann könnte ich mit paar Leuten vor der Party an der Nackarwiese noch ne Runde abchillen 

P.S.: Freitag geiles Wetter und Sonntag gutes Wetter - wie habe ich das hinbekommen. Der Samstag wird verregnet


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

so wir bedie treffen uns also um 11 am HBF ok ?`das is ok. dann bissel technik und rumgehupse und dann hoch. ja 1700 is sehr gut. also 16.00 ca am hbf wieder oder so und dann bin ich um 5 daheim. oder es geht auch halb 5 am hbf. mach nix schau ma mal.
ja jens hast lieb den teller leer gegessen  

örecht klausur hinter mir. edv auch weg. alles weg. herrlich jetztkann der sommer und die miniröcke kommen

so denn

freu mich

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> herrlich jetztkann der sommer und die miniröcke kommen



Ey Lucas zieh doch bitte morgen ein Trikot an und laß den Minirock aus. Ich komme auch nicht in Spandex CC Hose


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

nein ich will meinen mini anziehn und du bitte die geilen engen hosen. wo die dicken eier sich so toll abzeichnen.

wer die dinger erfunden hat dem gehört echt n kopfschuss verpasst-
dämliche dreggsschwuchtel hosen.

wir treffen uns um 1 am hbf oder ? nicht oben am turm


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2006)

Ok, ich will gleich mal die schlechte Nachricht rüberbringen: bin am SO nicht dabei!
Schade, hab mich schon gefreut.
Des weiteren war das davor nur ein Scherz, natürlich bin ich dabei, aber die eigentliche Nachricht ist schlimmer: Der zweite Teil vom DH Pfad war kaputt. Das Double und die Anlieger mit Baumstämmen zugeworfen. Wie der erste Teil aussieht, weiß ich nicht. Bin heute eher gefahren, nicht gesprungen.

@ Zauberschrauber:

Musst du sowas hier reinschreiben? Ich wäre fast schon Richtung Darmstadt aufgebrochen! Geiles Angebot. Vodka (wobei ich die Schreibweise von "Vodka" weniger mag, sondern "Wodka"...) und Bier ist immer willkommen. Aber nach 100km begieße ich es lieber mit etwas weniger alkoholischem. Weizen, hell. Leider schreibe ich nach dem Wochenende zwei Klausuren, die letzten in diesem Jahr, die darf ich nicht verhauen... wie wärs mim 27/28.05 ? Hätten da alle Zeit?

Ok, also morgen habe ich definitiv keine Zeit  werdet wohl ohne mich den Wald unsicher machen, mit oder ohne Miniröcke!

Bis dann. Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Hehe. Fahr am Sonntag mal mit und Du wirst Dich nach einer Spandex Schwuchtel Hose sehnen!

13:00 HBF oder Bismarkplatz fänd ich gut. Dann kann man gemütlich gemeinsam hochfahren. Aber... Kommt überhaupt noch wer? Wäre gut zu wissen, weil wir uns sonst gar nicht treffen müssen, sondern einfach gleich hochfahren. Alla, bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

es hei´ßt der double nicht das . soviel mal dazu.
was heißt kaput ? ja ich hab dir glei gesagt halt die klappe und machs ned so publik. aber nein.  

jens wo fahren wir morgen eigentlich ? oder seh ma des noch. also erst wir beide und dann ab 1 ? stein oder stuhl ?


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

@jens. glaub der alex hat überlegt ob er kommt und s33k auch.

ne no ****in way. da lass ich ganz weit abstand wenn so ne hose vor mir auftaucht. da mach ich erstma augenkrebs und brechpause.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Hihihihi.

Komme mal nachher online. Dann können wir das näher bequatschen. Das mit der DH Strecke... Schade. Hatte mich schon auf den 4 Meter Drop gefreut (jetzt kann ich´s ja schreiben )


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

öhm jens ich kenn da noch n paar 4m drops. hehe jetzt hast dich verraten. also 11 uhr hbf morgen ja. cool. 
freu mich vollllllllll. will die schlampe endlich ma wieder durchn wald prügeln. 

brauch noch nen namen. hat jemand ne idee.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> öhm jens ich kenn da noch n paar 4m drops. .



Ich beantrage Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand 



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> brauch noch nen namen. hat jemand ne idee.



Hab doch schon mal gesagt: einen Frauennamen, mit dem Du gute (wenn nicht sogar beste) Erinnerungen verknüpfst - und jetzt sag nett: sie waren alle geil


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Mai 2006)

sie waren ALLE geil


----------



## Levty (11. Mai 2006)

Jaja, jetzt habe ich euch vom DH berichtet, und er ist kaputt und ICH bin an allem schuld. Nagut!


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Mai 2006)

lev du bist an allem schuld. am weltenhunger,an kriegen, etc  

@jens freu mich ultra. heut is schon freitag. noch 10stunden und 45min.
bis um 11 am hbf. und dann um 1 am hbf . kommt jetzt noch wer ?


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Mai 2006)

jens mein zug fährt um halb 11. ruf mich um 10 mal an ok ? 

ciao Luas

ps. bin eh nochma online morgen. hoff du auch.


----------



## alex75 (12. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> lev du bist an allem schuld. am weltenhunger,an kriegen, etc
> 
> @jens freu mich ultra. heut is schon freitag. noch 10stunden und 45min.
> bis um 11 am hbf. und dann um 1 am hbf . kommt jetzt noch wer ?



Ich habe vor zu kommen, aber 13 Uhr werde ich nicht schaffen. Aber ich hab ja deine Handy-Nr.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Mai 2006)

Jo, schöne Freeride Tour. 2 mal KS - DH-Trail und Kicker-Trail und einmal WS die 10 und der Königspfad.

Ich bin noch wortlos - da Adrenalin. Immer wieder gerne!





Und damit ihr endlich mal ein Foto vom Cannondale seht:





P.S.: Ich sehe gerade mein Arsch sieht noch besser aus. Aber davon bekommt ihr keine Fotos


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Mai 2006)

ja geht mir genauso. knie zittern immernoch. stuhljump wäre damit auch bezwungen. sehr geil muss ich sagen der tag heut. sauviel trails und auch auf die fresse gepackt gelle jens  
hatten gut airtime heut hihi. und dann auch noch auf der neggawiese gechillt. 
herrlich.


----------



## Levty (12. Mai 2006)

So. Und der Russe musste sich einem Ausdauertest unterziehen, den er mit 14 Abipunkten bestanden hat. Und IHR?! 
Manmanman, wäre ich gern dabei gewesen 
Wann fahren wir alle mal zusammen!? Lucas: Am SO geht ne Tour 

Tja Jens, einfach weniger bremsen  Die Stelle ist nicht ohne, ich weiß...

Grüße, der neidische Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Mai 2006)

Die Stelle ist Hammer. Respekt, daß Du da so ohne weiteres runterkommst. Aber da gibt´s ja eh so ein paar Stellen. Den Baumstamm habe ich auch wieder geschoben! Der Technik-Trail klappte aber schon besser!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Mai 2006)

@jens: wo gabs bauchlandung?
ansonsten.... lev hat mich überredet, sonntag mitzufahren.. obwohl 9h sehr, sehr früh ist..... 
aber nur wenn ihr nicht mit fr unterwegs seid!!!
und: es soll sonntag regnen!

morgen muss ich arbeiten.... nix mit tour....


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stelle ist Hammer. Respekt, daß Du da so ohne weiteres runterkommst.



DankeDanke



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Den Baumstamm habe ich auch wieder geschoben!



Schande über dich 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Technik-Trail klappte aber schon besser!



Je mehr Federweg, desto wenige fallen die Unebenheiten auf. Unebenheiten? 




			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten.... lev hat mich überredet, sonntag mitzufahren.. obwohl 9h sehr, sehr früh ist.....
> aber nur wenn ihr nicht mit fr unterwegs seid!!!



Yeah! Einer mehr. Den Dominik hatte ich acuh schon fast. Mal schauen.
Ich fahre mim Wheelör, keine Angst, es sei denn das ding geht mir heute kaputt.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @jens: wo gabs bauchlandung?
> ansonsten.... lev hat mich überredet, sonntag mitzufahren.. obwohl 9h sehr, sehr früh ist.....
> aber nur wenn ihr nicht mit fr unterwegs seid!!!
> und: es soll sonntag regnen!
> ...



Die Bauchlandung war eine mit dem Ellenbogen abgefangene Arschlandung und passierte an dem "Wallride" ganz am Schluß des Königspfades. Wo andere nur eine Wand vermuten, sah Lev einen Trail und Jens dachte er kann das auch...

Ich komme nicht mit dem Freerider (110 km mit nem Freerider - das schaffen nur Russen) sondern ihr werdet mal mein stiefmütterlich vernachlässigtes Hardtail kennen lernen.


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wo andere nur eine Wand vermuten, sah Lev einen Trail und Jens dachte er kann das auch...


Hihi, gefällt mir, ab in die Signatur 


			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme nicht mit dem Freerider (110 km mit nem Freerider - das schaffen nur Russen) sondern ihr werdet mal mein stiefmütterlich vernachlässigtes Hardtail kennen lernen.


Öhm, das Kona ist ein all in one Bike, FR, Tour, CC (  ), DH, etc...

Freu mich auf morgen. Gabel ist nicht gekommen. Auch nicht schlimm.

Gruß, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

Das macht â¬ 2,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2006)

Kriegste morgen, aber nicht für die Signatur, sondern für deine Retropedale


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

jens weiste was. kein witz hab heut nacht von den trails und dem sprung geträumt. lol voll geil.
will da hoch ,mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

hab eben mal pinkbike durchgestöbert. es gibt ja soviele geile rahmen   wahnsinn

bin am überlegen ob ich meinen rahmen neu pulvern lass. oder glei nen neuen kauf. hehe.
ich bin verliebt. weis nur noch ned in was mehr.
sxtrail is schon sehr geil. switch isauch fein aber zu schwer. hm mal schaun.
hätt gern nen exoten. muss ma mim leon reden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

Ein Exote? Wie wÃ¤rs mit nem Cannondale  

Ich glaube du sucht eher was Exklusives? Also, einen echten Exoten wÃ¼rde ich jetzt nicht fahren. Exotisch heiÃt ja auch: weitestgehend unbekannt. Und mir persÃ¶nlich kommen nur etablierte Markenrahmen unter meinen Allerwertesten.

Neu pulvern wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich auch nicht. So doll ist der Spezi Rahmen nun nicht und das kostet auch wieder mindestens â¬ 180,- (mit Entlacken). Wie wÃ¤re es mit einem weiÃen Helius mit weiÃer Gabel


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

ja exot is meistens auch exklusiv.

sx trail wär schon ziemlich geil.

ja ne pulvern werd ich ihn sicher nicht denk ich. n cannondale. ma schaun des gemini is schon n geiles rad ansich.
ma schaun

auch sehr geil n helius FR in weiß mit weißer 66 oder so. mein nächstes rad wird denk ich weiß-schwarz oder soweiß blau. hm ma gucken.

oh alles porno. misst. denk aber eher bleib bei schwarz. sonst müsst ich ja die monos auch neu pulvern lassen. weil schwarze bremsen an nem rad andem sonst nix schwarz is is ned so fein   
oder das switch in der wade simmons edition. ohhhhhhhhhh will irgend ein rad das leicht (um 16kilo) is und mit dem mans krachen lassen kann. kein fetten downhiller. das hatte ich mal . die zeit is vorbei.
slopestyle. mit schöner SC gabel.

und außerdem will ich jetzt aufn stuhl. und den sprung springen. war so geil man.    jens nächstes mal tret ich dich da auch runter


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

Wirst schon was finden. Da vertraue ich Dir!

Ich sitze auch schon den ganzen Tag hier am Schreibtisch und springe in Gedanken die Kicker. War auch schon mehrmals kurz davor, mal für ein halbes Stündchen da hoch zu fahren. Aber bei der Monster Tour morgen, muß ich jede Kraftreserve sammeln, die ich bekomme. Hätte nie gedacht, daß es so geil ist 4 Meter zu fliegen. Mit dem Votec hatte ich einfach nur Angst. Will da hoch. Jetzt...

P.S.: Wie ist eigentlich die Star Lounge in Mannheim. Wollen da heute abend mal hin.


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2006)

haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jens nächstes mal tret ich dich da auch runter



Aber echt Jens, langsam wirds Zeit. Dein Bike haste ja. Du hast sogar schonmal spekuliert mim Votec zu springen!
Also. Bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

richtig bei der nächsten gemeinsamen abfahrt. von uns 3. will da nämlich dabei sein wenn jens sein cannondale das fliegen beibringt  

also nicht das "auf die fresse" fliegen. das kanner ja schon ganz gut. hat ma gestern gesehn 

edit- die star lounge is sehr geil. super gemütlich. reserviert am besten weil es immer gut voll is.
die ham super bequeme "sofas"

will da auch hoch JETZT JETZT AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

so feierabend.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

Naja, war ja weniger ein Flug. Und zudem: beim Kicker bin ich ja echt weit geflogen.

Noch mal: Wie ist denn die Star Lounge in Mannheim?


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

ALTA STEHT DOCH DA,. mach die auge uff 

ich bin grad voll drauf. 
tonight i am out. to pimp my rideeeeeeeeeee

X to the CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

i got the right temperature
sean paul got the right temperature 
and still the el ron HAVANA got the right temperature


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

Ist ja schon gut


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

komm mir grad vor als würd ich fliegen und hätt n paar tripps eingeworfen hehe 

hab ich aber gar neddddddddd hihi.
von natur aus druff.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Mai 2006)

???  Muß man jetzt nett verstehen, oder 

Ach zum Thema Exote noch mal. Kauf Dir ein JUCHEM. Die bauen wohl mit die steifesten Rahmen auf dem Markt und werden durchweg nur auf Maß geschweißt. Wurden mal von der MTB oder BIKE als sehr gut getestet.


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Mai 2006)

ne hab so 5 minuten öfter am tag da bekomm ich dann mein flip out. hehe-.out of order würds am besten treffen.
oh man will jetzt hoch aufn stuhl

ne juchem gefällt mir ned hab ja kein geld*******r

will n sx trail.muss doch specialized treu bleiben


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Mai 2006)

blabla... schreib doch jemand mal, dass es morgen erst um 11h losgeht....
ok, ich versuche zu kommen.... wenn ich um 9.30 noch nich da, dann komm ich auch nich mehr.
so, jetzt bastel ich noch an der hügi240 hr- nabe rum und versuche, die mal wieder zum leben zu erwecken.... so ein dreck! kauft euch nie diesen hügi- mist!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Mai 2006)

was is denn mit deiner nabe? meine ging einwandfrei. hatte nie probleme mit. und der klang


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> was is denn mit deiner nabe? meine ging einwandfrei. hatte nie probleme mit. und der klang


die nabe ist gerade noch am bike, ich bestell mir jetzt aber n xt-lrs und wenn der da ist, dann fliegt n grosser hammer auf die nabe! so ein  teurer sch***!!
so genau weiss ich nicht, was los ist, wenn ich den schnellspanner zu mache, läuft die nur noch sehr schwer. da scheint sich irgendein der vielen alu- teile verformt zu haben und auf ein lager zu drücken.
meine erfahrung:
hügi: 7000km, dazwischen 1x komplet überholt und jetzt schrott!
xtr: 15000km, nix gemacht, läuft perfekt!


ansonsten: wir haben den burgenweg überlebt! nach 97km und 2800 standen wir in darmstadt und waren zu geizig für die heimfahrt mit zug und sind daher geradelt. waren bei mir dann 148km.... ich bin jetzt tot!

war aber echt ne klasse tour, hab noch nie so ein hohes tempo auf ner tour gehabt wie die ersten 2h, war echt mara- tempo!

einziger wehrmutstropfen: jojo ist in einer nassen kurve böse gestürzt (prellungen + schürfwunden) und musste die tour abbrechen. ich hoffe, ihm gehts besser und wünsche gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Mai 2006)

Tot??? Das triffts ganz gut. Am Anfang haben wir echt gut angezogen. Am Ende (die letzten 500 hm) war ich derbe am Ende. Die Windschattenfahrt über dier Bergstarße klappte dann aber wieder echt gut.

Man war das mal wieder eine geile Tour. Meine alte Dame (das rote HT) kann´s immer noch - auch wenn Kassette und Federgabel jetzt in den Müll müssen. 

Verwunderlich: KEINER von uns hatte nen Platten.

Fotos sind in meiner Galerie!

P.S.: Gute Besserung Jojo!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> die nabe ist gerade noch am bike, ich bestell mir jetzt aber n xt-lrs und wenn der da ist, dann fliegt n grosser hammer auf die nabe! so ein  teurer sch***!!
> so genau weiss ich nicht, was los ist, wenn ich den schnellspanner zu mache, läuft die nur noch sehr schwer. da scheint sich irgendein der vielen alu- teile verformt zu haben und auf ein lager zu drücken.
> meine erfahrung:
> hügi: 7000km, dazwischen 1x komplet überholt und jetzt schrott!
> xtr: 15000km, nix gemacht, läuft perfekt!




hm komisch. meine hügi war immer sehr geil. und lief problemlos.



> ansonsten: wir haben den burgenweg überlebt! nach 97km und 2800 standen wir in darmstadt und waren zu geizig für die heimfahrt mit zug und sind daher geradelt. waren bei mir dann 148km.... ich bin jetzt tot!
> 
> war aber echt ne klasse tour, hab noch nie so ein hohes tempo auf ner tour gehabt wie die ersten 2h, war echt mara- tempo!
> 
> einziger wehrmutstropfen: jojo ist in einer nassen kurve böse gestürzt (prellungen + schürfwunden) und musste die tour abbrechen. ich hoffe, ihm gehts besser und wünsche gute besserung!



wow. 148km R E S P E C T.
 auch von mir gute besserung an unbekannt.


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Sooooo, und ich hab mir eben verdiente meine Massage genossen  !

Also wenn jemand noch Lust gehabt hätte oder ich nciht unter Zeitdruck stehen würde, wäre ich noch zum Bierhelderhof gefahren um die 3000hm vollzukriegen. Aber ich bin jetzt tot...
Hier noch ein Foto vom eigentlichen Ziel: Frankenstein




So, Lev ist platt, Lev geht schlafen.

@ Jojo: gut besserung und ... das nächste mal schaffste die Kurve oO

Cheers, Lev.

Edit:
Waaah, scheiss Inet, wieso kommt die Message erst am Morgen an... naja.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wow. 148km R E S P E C T.



Ajo, Lucas. Das nächste Mal kommst Du mit  Zumindest bis nach Weinheim fährt ja die 5R *Duckundweg*


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2006)

ajo komm ich mit. mein mini is ja schmal genug der packt die waldwege auch so.

148km. am arsch. no way. bergab 148wär mal geil. aber hoch. ? pf. nene *vogelzeig*

macht ihr des ruhig.
burg frankenstein. kein thema. find ich mim auto wir treffen uns dann dort.

PS: hab ds sx jetzt als hintergerundbild. und jedesmal wenn ichs seh werd ichgeiler. ich muss diesen rahmen haben. da führt kein weg dran vorbei.      werd heut ma die werkstatt den keller und die garage ausmisten um zuschaun was man alles bei ebay verscherbeln kann. das wieder kohle ins haus kommt.und ich meim traum immer näher


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

ad 1: Lev ist 154 km gefahren und ich 152 km. Der Martin hat mal wieder mit seinen 148 km die Pussy Strecke gewählt  Nene. Nur hatten wir eine weitere Anreise  Kann aber auch sein, daß Martin´s Tacho wegen zu hoher Geschwindigkeit Meßfehler hatte - schon deprimierend, wenn man auf einmal alleine im Wald steht und 1000 m vor einem keiner mehr zu sehen ist  Aber ich hab´s geschafft!

ad 2: Hau alles raus bei eBay. So konnte ich mir auch mein Cannondale leisten!

ad 3: Mir geht´s erstaunlich gut. Gestern hatte ich teilweise das Gefühl, meine Muskeln irgendwo vor der Burg Frankenstein liegen gelassen zu haben. Aber heute könnte ich gerade wieder radeln. Mal gucken, wenn ich nachher fertig bin mit lernen rocke ich evtl. noch mal die Trails in Heidelberg 

ad 4: Meine Judy TT hat´s einfach nur festgefressen, weil sie trocken war - hattest also recht Martin. Ich hab sie jetzt komplettzerlegt und mind. 100 g Schmierfett reingehauen. Jetzt spricht sie wieder beschissen gut an. Mit der Kasette muß ich mal schaun, ob ich die auf 8fach umbauen kann, oder eine 8fach kaufen muß?


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Hab ne 8fach hier! Kannste haben!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Kleiner Nachtrag. Schaut mal, wo wir am meisten Zeit verdrödelt haben...

Lev´s Pommespause.





P.S.: Das Höhenprofil ist an der Zeitachse ausgerichtet, weil ich keinen Sender für´s Laufrad hatte...


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Muahaha. Tja, der Russe schluckt viel Sprit . Viel PS braucht viel Treibstoff. 
Ne, aber die Pause hab ich ehrlich gebraucht. War echt entspannend! Die an der Tanke aber auch  Wobei ich mich wundere 50km ohne Pause durchgefahren zu haben. War schon psychisch angeschlagen!

Gruß, Lev - Das HT ohne Gabel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (15. Mai 2006)

ich hatte heute nacht n alptraum: ich fuhr durch den wald, nur lauter bäum eum  mich rum und eine kreuzung nach der anderen. überall an den bäumen markierungen aber kein B ! ich halte an, fahre zurück, doch wieder vor mal links, mal rechts, komme voll ins schwitzen und finde einfach kein B mehr! immer hektischer, immer krasser... bis ich plötzlich aufwachte und merkte, dass alles nur ein traum war!   

lev´s pommespause:  jens, du hättest dir dort einfach n bisschen majo an die gabel schmieren sollen, in majo ist auch 80% fett!

jaja, und keinen platten... hab heut echt überlegt, ob lev wirklich dabei war  

lev: geiles bild!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Da kann ich nur zustimmend      sagen!

P.S.: Den alBtraum hab ich schon seit letztem Mal. Ist wie ein Fluch!
P.P.S.: Gabel geht wieder (sagte ich ja schon) und Kassette hat jetzt eine Steighilfe - habe einfach das zweit größte Kettenblatt rausgenommen (damit bin ich jetzt endgültig die absolute Lachnummer beim WOMC). Wenn jemand noch Kostumvorschläge hat für den Marathon - ich bin mir für nichts mehr zu schade


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Dein Frauen Votec Trikot und ne LeFty! Hihi.


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Frauen Votec Trikot und ne LeFty! Hihi.



hihi  

so also rahmen is so gut wie verkauft. und der neue schon so gut wie geordert.          d.h. jetzt erstma ca 3 wochen kein bike. hoff das überleb ich. oh man.
ma schaun vielleicht wird der neue auch schon früher geordert.stehn halt erstma 2 specis hier rum. aber das is fatal. dann kann ich mich vielleicht ned vom enduro trennen hehe


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Damit Dir das Warten leichter fällt .... NICHT


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2006)

hässlich.

ich bekomm das hier 

        OH GOTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Oh stimmt. Die Unterschiede sind frappierend!


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

Wenn hier schon Traumbikes gepostet werden...


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

Traumbikes?


----------



## Levty (15. Mai 2006)

*Hust*





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> *Hust*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Mai 2006)

also des kona is hässlcih wie die nacht . wer kauft sowas

@jens der unterschied liegt in der farbe und die is gravierend. und des flow hat ne rotze fotze gabel drin. würg


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> also des kona is hässlcih wie die nacht . wer kauft sowas



Ich. Hässlich sind die Bikes 5 Posts weiter oben!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2006)

Ähhhhh. Lev...

#574 minus 5 gibt #569

Guck mal welches Bike im Eintrag #569 abgebildet ist


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

jens was erwartest du denn von unserm schüler. x-5 = SX trail. tja nicht ganz aber naja. mathe setzten 6.  

konnt die nacht kaum schlafen weil ich die ganze zeit den rahmen vor augen hatte

will ins amiland. menno


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

5 von Lucas' Post aus gesehen 

Ah, der Lucas will rüber zu dem dummen Volk  Man sieht sich  

Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

dummes volk hin oder her. aber die bikes sind spottbillig dadrüben

war eben grad beim quadrad. und mir wurde wiedermal bestätigt das der alte penner keine ahnung von gar nix hat. wahnsinn.

bin grad das SX probegefahren   wollts ned mehr hergeben  

der typ is so strunz. wahnsinn. frag ihn wo der unterschied der 2 sx liegt. also I oder II.
und er moment. guckt auf die schilder und liest grad ab. ned mal des hat er im kopf. man man man.

fands sehr amüsant.

das im laden hat ca 17kilo gewogen. mit dicken reifen. schweren flegen etc. lenker von truvatic und holzfeller kurbeln. denk wenn man das alles tauscht komm ihc locker auf 16 kilo. oder drunter. und das is absolut im rahmen.

FAZIT

SX ICH KOMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

Der Alte verkauft nur Bikes. Auskennen tun sich die Käufer damit. Ich mein wer kauft SO ein geiles Bike, ohne zu wissen was das für ein ist? Verstehste?

15kg sind sogar machbar!

Achja, ich hab grad die neue Gabel in mein CC Bike eingebaut :inlove: TRAUM! Davor hatte ich wirklich ne Starrgabel =)






Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2006)

He, grizzeldifizzelinthenizzel. In Amiland kannst Du wenigstens Dein Slang ablassen


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

eben gaynau. teit alta 4 shithiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii X to the CEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

...ich glaube ich bin hier falsch...


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

hätt ich dir schon vor 3 monaten sagen können.
ich mein du fährst ja auch n kona. klar das du hier falsch bist. hier sind nur gscheide räder am start


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

Cdales mit Leftys, Votecs die als FR Bikes benutzt werden, jaja Lucas...

PS: Was macht mein KB?


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=15662

Lucas versteigert seinen top erhatenen Rahmen. Kommt halt vom Eisdielenposen und so...


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

klar. absolut. hat kaum sichtbare kratzer etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2006)

So, jetzt will ich aber auch mal.

*VERKAUFE* absolut neuwertigen Fully Rahmen der deutschen Edelschmiede VOTEC. Dieser vorzügliche Rahmen zeichnet sich durch extreme Steifigkeit aus und ist unverwüstlich. Leider komme ich wegen meinem schweren Studium kaum dazu zu fahren. Das gute Teil wurde daher nur ein paarmal auf weichen Forstwegen bewegt und hat keine sichtbaren Spuren. Kein Bikepark, kein Downhill, keine Sprünge. Ihr kauft also ein absolutes Sahnestück. Macht mal ernst gemeinte Angebote. Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Levty (16. Mai 2006)

So will ichs haben  !


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

ich bitte dich du kannst ein vodreck nicht mit nem speci vergleichen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2006)

Will ich auch gar nicht. Zudem ist das nur ein Joke. Ich überlege mir schon seit langer Zeit, wie eine Anzeige aussehen müsste, die mein Bike beinhaltet. Wir wissen natürlich alle, daß Du Dein Zeugs pfleglich behandelst


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Mai 2006)

jajaja, wenn man die ganzen ebay und bikemarkt- anzeigen durchliest bekommt man den eindruck,d ass alle biker ausschliesslich nur auf asphaltierten feldwegen fahren! und ihr bike pfleglich behandeln  

mein  traumbike: (schon verwirklicht  )


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Mai 2006)

Endlich mal eine ehrlich Seele. 

Das muß wie bei Musikern sein. Da müssen die Instrumente auch abge****t sein. Keith Richards läßt sich seine neuen Klampfen extre "agen" (veraltern), bevor er sie spielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. Mai 2006)

oh ich bin so ****ig auf den rahmen man. **** echt. will den unbedingt so schnell wie möglich ham.


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Jens ist online, auf MTB-News, aber nicht im ICQ... jaja...


> Betrachtet die Startseite MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum @ 13:06


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Damit ich nicht von so Nervensägen wie Dir gespamt werde!


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Jojo:


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2006)

hm lecker. erinnert mich an HOSELT gestern abend im kino


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Ich komme mit Bildaufnahmen von Wunden nicht klar. Einen offenen Bauch live im OP zu sehen ist kein Problem, aber Fotos von Wunden :kotz:

Jetzt ist mir schlecht.

Wie siehts aus, Du Russe, wegen heute abend mit dem Freerdien?


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2006)

@jens jetzt piens ma ned rum. offener bauch is langweilig. ne knieprothese is geil.  

ihr geht heut abend fahren. tztz schämt euch. heut abend wird der grill angeworfen. das bier kalt gestellt und der tv auf die terrasse geschleppt. champions league finale.     
BARCA gewinnt im elfmeterkrimi


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Lucas: Du bist draußen. Das ist ein MTB-Forum. Die Proleten von dem runden Leder tummeln sich woanders :kotz:

Elfmeter kenne ich nur vom Double. In dem Sinne... WANN IST ENDLICH DIESE SCHEISS WM VORÜBER. Ach, hat ja nicht mal angefangen!


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Elfmeter kenne ich nur vom Double. In dem Sinne... WANN IST ENDLICH DIESE SCHEISS WM VORÜBER. Ach, hat ja nicht mal angefangen!


...da spricht mir einer aus der Seele. Scheiss auf Fuba, geh biken!



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie siehts aus, Du Russe, wegen heute abend mit dem Freerdien?


Du hast etwas von 1900 gesagt? Früher? Später? Wo treffen?

Cheers


----------



## jojojanson (17. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @jens jetzt piens ma ned rum. offener bauch is langweilig. ne knieprothese is geil.
> 
> ihr geht heut abend fahren. tztz schämt euch. heut abend wird der grill angeworfen. das bier kalt gestellt und der tv auf die terrasse geschleppt. champions league finale.
> BARCA gewinnt im elfmeterkrimi




Hach Haiflyer, wenigstens gibbet noch einige männer hier im forum. du gewinnst an sympathiepunkten... vielen dank  mein abend sieht exakt genauso aus =D ... auch das mit barca und dem sieg da  vieeel spaaß    mh ach ja... was auf dem netten bild, das lev ohne mein einverständnis publiziert hat, nicht zu erkennen ist , ist eine muskelzerrung und starke prellung im beckenbereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

...und ne schwule Radlerhose


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2006)

@jojo. das freut mich das es noch gleichgesinnte gibt. steak bier und fussball. herrlich  

lass die jungs nur fahren . die hams halt nötig un müssen ihre kondi noch aufbaun   des ham wir ned mehr nötig


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2006)

so rahmen is verkauft. bin ja schon ein bissel traurig


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> so rahmen is verkauft. bin ja schon ein bissel traurig



Na toll. Und was machen wir am 26. 05?!


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Mai 2006)

wir ziehn uns den aal ab.


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Das machst du dann alleine!

Was' mim Jens?


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

So Jungens. Sorry. Das mit dem Freeriden wurde je durch den Konzertbesuch mit zwei netten Mädeln unterbrochen. Das Konzert war geil 

Und wie es sich gehört. Die Mädels sind danach in den Marstall Hof zum Fußball gucken und ich hab´ dankend abgelehnt  Das wäre ja noch schöner.

@ Bax: Gestern hatten wir es noch und heute nehme ich alles zurück. Es gibt Frauen, die Gitarre spielen können und dabei gut aussehen 

@ Lev: Haben Dich die 5 Minuten auf meinem Cannondale endlich geheilt, daß Du Dir jetzt doch endlich mal nen Freerdier holst und das Kinderrad wegwirfst


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Mai 2006)

@ jojo: hast du an der wunde mit ketchup oder so nachgeholfen? sah in natura nich so schlimm aus....
und, genäht worden? und wie gehts dir jetzt?

ansonsten, leute: fuba glotzen  = pfui! geht doch in  ein fuba-fourm!  

jens + lev: also ich schwärm immer noch von sonntag! war schon klasse, dass ihr mich so über die berge gejagt habt, war n prima training. hatte ja zuerst vorbehalte gegenüber der strecke, aber ist schon  genial, wenn ne strecke ausgeschildert ist und man nicht an jeder kreuzung warten muss, ob alle hinterher kommen.
wann machen wir wieder son  training? von mir aus jeden sonntag!  
und, jens, morgen noch ne kleine runde? spiele gerade mit dem gedanken, morgen noch 2000hm zu fahren.....


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Jaja, Martin. Hab´s heute schon wieder nett geschafft ruhig zu bleiben und bin eine spontane, wenn auch kurze, Tour mit´m Alex gefahren. Morgen 2000 hm  

Unsere Traumtour ist ja immer noch. Burgenweg hin - Blütenweg zurück. Schaffen wir das Jahr noch. Aber dann nur mit Konditionsmonstern (d.h. ich muß noch ein bißchen üben!) - ca. 200 km - 6000 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Soso. Also Jens, wenn du sagst du gehst um 1900 fahren und dann doch nicht kannst, grad ne kurze sms. Dann muss ich nicht warten. 

@ Martin: Nächsten SO bin ich dabei: Burgenweg hin - Straße zurück! Nur wir müssten mal die Tragepassagen umfahren :-/ ...und dein Sattel liegt immer noch hier.

@ Fussballgucker: Andy ist beim Jojo, mim Roller. Habt ihrs gehört? Die zwei Krüppel feiern zusammen. Und dann heißt es: ich war doch verletzt!


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Traumtour ist ja immer noch. Burgenweg hin - Blütenweg zurück. Schaffen wir das Jahr noch. Aber dann nur mit Konditionsmonstern (d.h. ich muß noch ein bißchen üben!) - ca. 200 km - 6000 hm


  
es gibt da noch: swiss bike masters: 120km, 5000hm, oder gleich bad goisern: 200km, 7000hm! wär doch was, oder?

mein persönlicher tagesrekord: rr280km, 4800hm
mtb: 400km, 4000hm

ok, dann  versuchen wir es mal mit blauem und gelben B!
wo startet eigentlich das blaue b in heidelberg?


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Das Blaue B startet ab der Kasse vom Schloß und das gelbe B endet in Wiesloch


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Blaue B startet ab der Kasse vom Schloß


also doch erst mal die treppen runter fahren!


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Yeah. Also echt. Das "VERSUCHEN" wir mal. Beim gelben B kann man auch gut aussteigen und jederzeit über die Bergstraße nach Hause schaukeln. Vll. fahr ich das gelbe B am Montag mal zu meinen Eltern. Muß da noch ein geliehenes HT zurückgeben - meine rote alte Dame wurde heute zwangsgeschlachtet!


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

Mim Kona, 200km und 6000hm, wird bisschen "schwer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojojanson (17. Mai 2006)

Ach Leute.. zum einen, lasst uns doch 2t hobbies neben dem biken haben  Fussball ist eine wunderbare sache, männlich, wunderschön etc UND BARCA HAT GEWONNEN =D... naja.. und weiter... jo hädbänger.. ich hhääte auch schon früher ins gras beissen können, wäre dir warhscheinlcih lieber gewesen.. naja ketchup war alle ich hab n bissl blut aus der reserve genommen... naja und nee wurde nicht genäht... die ärzte warn bessofen... am freitag wird untersucht was da wirklich notwendig ist oder nicht.. bis jetz wurde es nur desinfiziert. Oo.. najaaa :-D mh jo tut aber weh... egaaal ich möchte hier herrn stromberg zitieren und sagen : LÄÄÄÄÄÄUFT !!!..
Prost !!! bye bye =D


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Mai 2006)

Ihr könnt nach hause geh´n, ihr könnt nach hause geh´n. Nach hause, hause geh´n!

...noch mal. Dat ischen MTB-Forum!


----------



## jojojanson (17. Mai 2006)

Gute Nacht Herr VoCanFred


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Leute.. zum einen, lasst uns doch 2t hobbies neben dem biken haben  Fussball ist eine wunderbare sache, männlich, wunderschön etc UND BARCA HAT GEWONNEN =D... naja.. und weiter... jo hädbänger.. ich hhääte auch schon früher ins gras beissen können, wäre dir warhscheinlcih lieber gewesen.. naja ketchup war alle ich hab n bissl blut aus der reserve genommen... naja und nee wurde nicht genäht... die ärzte warn bessofen... am freitag wird untersucht was da wirklich notwendig ist oder nicht.. bis jetz wurde es nur desinfiziert. Oo.. najaaa :-D mh jo tut aber weh... egaaal ich möchte hier herrn stromberg zitieren und sagen : LÄÄÄÄÄÄUFT !!!..
> Prost !!! bye bye =D


Naja 's nervt 

Jaja, wer hat kein zweites Hobby neben Biken
Jens: Lernen
Martin: Saufen (wobei im Moment ist der auf Entzug)
Haiflyer: Mädels abfüllen
Und mich kennt ihr ja =)

In einem Monat können wir den Blause B / Gelbes B starten. Nächsten Sonntag nur Blaues B. (Jojo? Nochn Versuch?).

Fussball nervt. Besoffene Fans die um siche schlagen wenns denen nicht passt. -word-


----------



## jojojanson (17. Mai 2006)

Keilertom (23:53:46 17/05/2006)
vocanfred?

 ROYYYY (23:54:11 17/05/2006)
votec canondale fredchen salomon  

 Keilertom (23:54:20 17/05/2006)
lol

 Keilertom (23:54:29 17/05/2006)
rafft der net
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2693922&posted=1#post2693922

 ROYYYY (23:54:31 17/05/2006)
4einhalb weizen nimms mie nich +übel



KEILERTOM = LEV
ROYYYY = JOJO


----------



## Levty (17. Mai 2006)

*spam*


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lev: Haben Dich die 5 Minuten auf meinem Cannondale endlich geheilt, daß Du Dir jetzt doch endlich mal nen Freerdier holst und das Kinderrad wegwirfst



         herrlich

komm grad heim vom fuba gucken HERRLICH BARCAAAAAAAAAAAA.
scheiß lehmann rausgestellt. war ein gelungener abend

morgen gehts in die werkstatt zum bike auseinander schrauben.  

naja was solls.

apropos 200km und 6000hm . jungs ihr habt gravierende probleme. schafft euch ma frauen an das ihr eure dicken eier ned aufm trail abtrainiern  müsst. kann sich ja kein normaler mann mit anschaun was ihr da treibt


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qswAgUisWus

hab ich grad gefunden. sehr geiles lied. passt in unser video.

glaub ich werd jetzt mal meine LIEBEN Nachbarn wecken.

PUMP UP THE VOLUME


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

und wenn wir grad beim thema sind 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOX5TeYTB_w

         muss auch ins video.

ohman glaub ich bekomm morgen mächtig ärger mit meinen nachbarn. hihi.
egal. bin grad voll drauf. des lied und die bilder vom SX. ich bin so ****ig man


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

Haben welche! Probleme UND Frauen. So müssen Biker sein.
Gut, Lucas, dich filmen wir wie du die Trails runterläufst, ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht Herr VoCanFred



Ich dachte solche Visionen hat man nur auf LSD?

@ Lucas: Man freue ich mich auf die nächsten Wochen Freeriden. Wann hast Du Zeit und Lust 

"Down With The Sickness" - Naja, wenigstens kappierst Du, daß HIPHOP kacke kommt im Bike Video. Aber den Song habe ich schon gehört, als ich noch Windeln an hatte. Trotzdem geiles Teil: UhAhAhAhAH!


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte solche Visionen hat man nur auf LSD?
> 
> @ Lucas: Man freue ich mich auf die nächsten Wochen Freeriden. Wann hast Du Zeit und Lust
> 
> "Down With The Sickness" - Naja, wenigstens kappierst Du, daß HIPHOP kacke kommt im Bike Video. Aber den Song habe ich schon gehört, als ich noch Windeln an hatte. Trotzdem geiles Teil: UhAhAhAhAH!



öhm muss dich enttäuschen. hab in spätestens 2 WOCHEN wieder n bike. und wetter is ja auch mehr als bescheiden im moment also passt doch alles.

lev nö ich lauf sicher nix. ich kann ja danbn momentan die cam führen.

das mit der HIPHOPKACKE hab ich überhört.


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> lev nö ich lauf sicher nix. ich kann ja danbn momentan die cam führen.
> 
> das mit der HIPHOPKACKE hab ich überhört.



Ok. Du filmst dann. Wirst dann im Abspann erwähnt  

Lucas, ich höre auch HipHop, aber hab mir bereits einen Song ausgesucht, Metal/Rock, kA was das ist, aber was pepiges. P.O.D. - Boom ! Nix HipHop. Das kommt in Street Videos bzw Dirt möglicherweise gut rüber, aber bei Abfahrten? Nehhh  

Gruß, Lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

P.O.D. sind Kinder des Nu-Metals!

Ach Kinders. Wenn ihr mich nicht hättet


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

Nu Metals? Kenne nur Nu->T<- Metal xD


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

Nu T Metal gibt´s nett. Du Nase!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nu_Metal


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

Jetzt kommt der Profi  ...


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

POD is **** .

zu dir passt eher smells like teen spirit  

jo ich film. aber der film wird ja wohl ned an einem WE entstehn. sondern die ganze saison immer mal wieder was gefilmt und am ende des sommers dann n dickes video draus gemacht. mit den bikeparks etc.

oh man noch 2 wochen. hoff die inselaffenbrauchen ned solang um des ding hier rüber zu schicken


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

Smells Like Teen Spirit ist von Nirvana und die haben sicherlich kein Nu Metal sondern Grunge gemacht. Wobei auch da schon Crossoverelemente verwendet wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

jens jens jens. tztztz

man man dir muss ma alles erklärn. das des von nirvana is is mir schon klar. habs auch eher auf das TEEN SPIRIT und LEV bezogen weil du gemeint hast kinderbike und bla.


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

Na dann. Marilyn Manson - Smells Like Children!


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

rammstein - mutter


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

Hihi. Also so schlechten Musik Geschmack hast Du doch nicht. Auch wenn ich selbst kein Rammstein höre... Hab die aber mal live gesehen. Das einzige Konzert in meinem Leben, bei dem ich mich aus der Menge rausziehen lassen musste, weil die Flammen vom Feuerspucken und die 100000 Menschen bei Rock Am Ring mich vernichtet haben


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Mai 2006)

das is noch n traum den ich mir verwirklichen will

RAMMSTEIN LIVE. die show muss der hammer sein. dazu färb ich mir die haare grau. dann seh ich aus wie der till


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

Ja, war schon ziemlich beängstigend. Alle mit silberner Feuerschutzpaste eingeschmiert und silberne Feuerschutzklamotten. Und dann sind das auch alles so Tiere - bis auf den Keyboarder. Und die Bühne brennt in einer Tour. Und das nach drei Tagen Sex, Drugs & Rock´n´Roll. Da ging gar nichts mehr.

Okay, das ist jetzt gar nicht Dein Musikgeschmack. Aber wenn Du auf Show stehst, kommst Du an KISS nicht vorbei. Da bekomme ich heute noch weiche Knochen. Alleine der Opener: ein riesen Militär Hubschrauber, der direkt über das Publikum gedonnert ist (damalige KISS ARMY Tournee). Jeder Gitarrist einen Amp Turm von 20 Marshall Carbinet Boxen. Überall Feuer und Bühnen-Kräne, Blut, fliegende Bassisten, abgefahrene Kostüme, laut, Menschen, viele Menschen. ARGGGHHHH. Und ich erst 16 Jahr. Zu abgefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

www.mtb-news.de MTB MOUNTAINBIKE!!! NIX RAMMSTEIN **** und sonstiges!

Achja, hab heute dem Andy die nicht absenkbare Gabel mit 2 verschiedenlangen Ausfallenden gegeben. 120mm FW, ansprechen tun jedoch nur max. 60 ! =) Viel Spass damit.

Gruß, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> jo hädbänger.. ich hhääte auch schon früher ins gras beissen können, wäre dir warhscheinlcih lieber gewesen


  HHÄÄÄÄÄ? was schreibste da fürn quatsch??????
vielleicht solltest du 2 dinge lernen: 
-bergab immer konzentriert fahren
- besoffen keine freds schreiben!  
trotzdem noch gute besserung!



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> apropos 200km und 6000hm . jungs ihr habt gravierende probleme. schafft euch ma frauen an das ihr eure dicken eier ned aufm trail abtrainiern  müsst. kann sich ja kein normaler mann mit anschaun was ihr da treibt


frauen machen deine beine schlapp! und irgendwann biste so unfit, dass du nichmal mehr den königstuhl hoch radeln kannst und den bus nehmen musst!   

ansonsten.... irgendwie schaff ichs nocht den fred hier in einen race-marathon-uphill-ichrasieremeinebeine - fred umzuwandeln.... 

und ihr diskutiert hier über geile musik?  jede diskussion überflüssig- fragt einfach mich! hiphop- schwuchtelmukke auf nem bike- video


----------



## easymtbiker (18. Mai 2006)

ach ja, kinders, ich verkaufe alle meine bikes! kein bock mehr auf das schlammgesuhle und irgendwo in der pampa stehen! hab jetzt was besseres und kann das direkt bei mir im hof machen!

genau das hier:


----------



## Levty (18. Mai 2006)

hädbängers Profil schrieb:
			
		

> hädbänger
> Mountainbike- Extremist!
> 
> 
> ...



Von wegen


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen



Glaub dem nett alles. Kein Freerider, aber ne Marzocchi 888 in seinem Ergometer???


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> HHÄÄÄÄÄ? was schreibste da fürn quatsch??????
> vielleicht solltest du 2 dinge lernen:
> -bergab immer konzentriert fahren
> - besoffen keine freds schreiben!
> trotzdem noch gute besserung!



Also, wenn Du eins bist, dann bösartig  




			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> frauen machen deine beine schlapp! und irgendwann biste so unfit, dass du nichmal mehr den königstuhl hoch radeln kannst und den bus nehmen musst!



Nicht nur die Beine  Ansonsten s.o. ... *kleinesdiabolischeslachen*




			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten.... irgendwie schaff ichs nocht den fred hier in einen race-marathon-uphill-ichrasieremeinebeine - fred umzuwandeln....



Ich fange an: Höhenmeter, Lactat, Wilkinson



			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> und ihr diskutiert hier über geile musik?  jede diskussion überflüssig- fragt einfach mich! hiphop- schwuchtelmukke auf nem bike- video



Ich diskutiere nicht über geile Musik. Ich habe sie im Blut. HipHopper merken vor lauter Coolness nicht, daß ihre Platte hängt. Und nicht nur die auf dem Plattenspieler!!!


----------



## jojojanson (18. Mai 2006)

@ hädbänger: najaaaaaa,m ich meinte damit lediglich dass ich schon früher hätte stürzen können, dann hätte ich früher heimfahren können und ihr das tempo erhöhen  ich hoffe du verstehst es jetzt ... (stocknüchtern bin ich nämlich zur zeit)


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> @ hädbänger: najaaaaaa,m ich meinte damit lediglich dass ich schon früher hätte stürzen können, dann hätte ich früher heimfahren können und ihr das tempo erhöhen  ich hoffe du verstehst es jetzt ... (stocknüchtern bin ich nämlich zur zeit)



Du hattest doch recht, Martin. Alles ein Vorwand. Jojo. Das nächste mal darfst Du ruhig sagen, wenn Du nicht mehr kannst. Mußt dafür nicht extra die Tapete abziehen.

Dann lachen wir Dich zwar aus, aber das machen wir jetzt ja auch schon


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Dann lachen wir Dich zwar aus, aber das machen wir jetzt ja auch schon



 OMG, ICH ROFL MICH WEG

@ Bild:

So besser?


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Mai 2006)

jojojanson schrieb:
			
		

> @ hädbänger: najaaaaaa,m ich meinte damit lediglich dass ich schon früher hätte stürzen können, dann hätte ich früher heimfahren können und ihr das tempo erhöhen  ich hoffe du verstehst es jetzt ... (stocknüchtern bin ich nämlich zur zeit)


du darfst auch aussteigen ohne zu stürzen!   noch besser ist es, durchzuhalten bis zum schluss , ohne sturz und aufgeben! oder ist es immer dein touren- ziel: fahren bis zum umkippen?  
ansonsten: ich bin unschuldig! das tempo haben da 2 minderjährige vorgegeben, auch wenn ich immer zum schluss den längeren atem hatte. und wie heisst es bei meinen touren immer: der langsamste macht das tempo!

ach ja: hiphop sucks!


laktat-carbonspeicher-compex-leichtbau-tune-maximalpuls-.....




			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mußt dafür nicht extra die Tapete abziehen.


 schöner ausdruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Mai 2006)

ok, lev ist schlimmer als lukas!

* = zu klein!


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

IBC: hädbänger (00:10) : 
sag du nochmal was wegen pervers und so....


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ok, lev ist schlimmer als lukas!
> 
> * = zu klein!



Sag ich doch 

Ansonsten. Sonntag wird lustig. Trotz 99% Waldweg und trotz Votec. 

=> ey man ey, ich bin so ****ig auf sonntag. grizzelfizzel gangsta dizzel.

So, sorry. Jetzt habe ich genug gedizzt. Gehe ins Bett


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Mai 2006)

he headböngaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ich werd mit C Geschrieben man.

und klar is lev schlimmer. egal was er tut. das hab ichschonimmer gesagt aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Da sag ich nur "blabla"!

Hübsche Signatur =)


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Jungs. Ich geb´s endgültig auf. Langsam wird´s einfach nur noch peinlich für mich. Will mich mal ne Woche im Forum aufhalten, ohne irgendwo in einer Signatur zitiert zu werden. Grrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Hab da was für dich:
"Derjenige, der immer zitiert, wird nie zitiert werden"


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Mai 2006)

aja war geil

jens. also mein bike wiegt 16 kilo ohne scheiß

lucas. no way. also 18 sind das locker

jens geht und hängt sein bike an die waage

kommt zurück und meint 17.9kilo     


oh man ich zähl schon die minuten bis mein frame da is.


----------



## jojojanson (19. Mai 2006)

Ohne Clown, kein Spaß im Zirkus, 
Leute,... was solls :-D

PS: ich wäre seehr seehr gerne bis nach Darmstadt und auch zurück gefahren, danach wärs mir zwar noch dreckiger gegangne als jetzt, aber ich wollte durchhalten... jetzt bin ich wegen dem zwischenfall auch noch psychisch angeschlagen ...

Gruß Jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Mach Dir kein Kopf. Der Racing Ralph ist im Kurvenverhalten echt mieß. Ich denke Du wolltest Geschwindigkeit rausnehmen und hast hinten gebremst. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Allerdings nicht mit 40 Sachen auf der Straße. AUA.

Wird schon. Das nächste Mal bist Du wieder mit am Start!


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Mai 2006)

glaub der racing is nicht nur in der kurve mieß  

@lev. schau ma 







      SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Die 06er Modele sind ein Flop, die Schwingen verbiegen sich  Ich bleibe beim 05er, das ist schick genug und hat keine gelöcherte Schwinge!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

KINDERBIKE!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

SPIELZEUG!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

EINRICHTUNGSGEGENSTAND!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Sind entweder Modele in XS oder das hier. 

Naja, kleines wendiges Bike, so wie ichs mag. Immerhin fall ich nicht von den Wänden, Jens  ! Und ey, deine Einrichtung ist acuh nicht viel besser:



Wobei ein KONA sich um Welten besser in der Wohnung macht! Ein Votec Rahmen könnte neben meinem 1. Gips hängen 

Cheers


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Warst schon mal wortgewandter


----------



## jojojanson (19. Mai 2006)

Ich kann zum ersten mal mitreden, das möchte ich ausnutzen  
ehm, jahaa der Racing Ralph ist sowohl im Kurvenverhalten, Jens, als auch sonst, Haiflyer, echt mieß ! ... trails bei minimaler feuchte uphill ---> zum kotzen, und ich bin davor irgendwelche noname reifen gefahren. ging besser :-D .... hasta la vista


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Ich finde den Racing Ralph gar nicht so falsch. Schlechtes Material kann man immer gut durch Technik wett machen. Und vom Rollwiderstand ist er traumhaft. Nur ist es halt ein Wettkampfreifen und kein Touren Reifen. Auf mein Cannondale würde ich ihn auch nicht ziehen.

Fahr mal 1 Monat mit dem Martin Trails und Du fährst jedes verdammte Bike mit jedem noch so abge****ten Reifen nen Trail hoch  Weiß noch wie ich letztens Herbst die Trails hochgekommen bin - gar nicht !!! 

Martin ist zwar bösartig (s.o.) aber ein super Ansporn in Sachen "DAS SCHAFF ICH JETZT"


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Mai 2006)

@jojo falls du reifen brauchst ich kenn da jemand der hat immer welche . hust hust
maxxis. drauf und vergessen.

einfach hammer


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Jens, viel Erfolg morgen. Willste nicht doch die Cam mitnehmen und dem Martin geben?


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Du meinst, damit er die Abdrücke von meinem Nobby Nic im Schlamm filmen kann, wenn er dran vorbeifährt  Klar, gute Idee...


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Das hier:



musst du umwälzen! Ich will ne NN Narbe sehen, an der Backe =)


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Das ist ein Bild für die Rubrik "Dämlicher konnte man mich nicht ablichten"


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

Ok, "Odenwaldradler-Revival-Thread" oder "Dämlicher konnte man mich nicht ablichten"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Du hast die Matrix enttarnt, Lev. Super!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> he headböngaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ich werd mit C Geschrieben man.


ok, lukas, geht klar! soll nie wieder vorkommen, lukas!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Martin ist zwar bösartig (s.o.)


aha! ist mir was neues... aber warum nicht? muss ja nich immer nett sein!

reifen... bei rennen schwöre ich auf conti explorer supersonic, aber bei tour? da kanns nich genug profil sein! nobby ist klasse, aber mein erster hat dieses jahr nur 1,5 monate gehalten- ok, ziemlich viel hr- radieren.....

auf das bild bin ich stolz! 6h im schlamm  gefahren, da hättet ihr kinder schon nach 30min nur:   

lev, du bist so süüüüsssssss!!!!


----------



## Levty (19. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> lev, du bist so süüüüsssssss!!!!



Ich weiß ich weiß... 

Matrix:


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Dafür bekommst Du ausnahmsweise mal ne 1


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

Nobby Nics sind echt gut. Jedenfalls in 2.4 - da halten die auch locker 2 Jahre (längere Stollen) und man kann sogar mit 50 Sachen die Thing runterdonnern (ohne Platten). Die Racing Ralphs. Naja. Ich war noch nie so schnell auf Forstwegen. Aber alles andere ist ätzend. Ist wirklich ein reiner Racing Reifen...


... so war das genug CC für heute. LACTAT <= überkommt mich manchmal. Ist wie das GOLLUM Gekrächze aus "Herr der Ringe"


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Mai 2006)

hab gerade n paar snowboard- videos angeschaut! leute, ich freu mich schon auf den winter!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hab gerade n paar snowboard- videos angeschaut! leute, ich freu mich schon auf den winter!



DRECKSACK...    

Ich hasse den Winter. Auch wenn ich im Winter öfters auf´n Bike saß, als zur Zeit. Mag am Pokal liegen!


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Der Pokal war ne Qual! Aber hat einen motiviert aufs Bike zu steigen...

Eins der Bikes die zur Auswahlkommen, hier im perfekten Aufbau (außer Bremsen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

lev spar dir lieber das geld und kauf dir n gscheiden fully. 
was willst mit nem FR HT und noch ne kona ? total sinnlos.
ein CC HT hast ja schon und des is auch ok. und dann halt noch den freerider. steck die 2000euro für des hardtail (und ja das santa in der ausstattung kostet soviel) lieber ins fully und bau das porno auf


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Neee, ich will ein FR HT! Basta! Ein Fully hab ich ja, CC HT auch, jetzt fehlt noch das FR HT. Ich will die Strecke auch spüren, die ich runterdonnere!


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

muss jetzt keiner verstehn oder ? du kackst rum das du ned in sicherheit investiern kannst weil dir 150euro fürn safety jacket zuviel sind aber n ht kaufen wollen für 2000euro das du ned wirklich brauchst ? dann verkauf lieber dein fully und kauf dir davon n geiles HT. davon haste mehr. weil das kona wird dann mehr als unnötig. kannst eh nur mit einem fahren


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ok, lukas, geht klar! soll nie wieder vorkommen, lukas!




und sowas muss ich mir von der "engenhosenfraktion" gefallen lassen   tztztz


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Also Lukas, du stehst auf Fullys, ich auf HT. Ich habe auch ein Fully, who cares? Also lass mich mit meinen Plänen mal alleine . Hat niemand gesagt dass ich mir eins nächste Woche kaufen will!

Und die enge Hose ist mim Bike schneller oben als mim Bus  ...d.h. aber nich dass ich irgendwann so ne Hose anziehn werde...


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

@lefffff hab nie gesagt das ich mich in deine pläne einmische. nur heulst du mir und uns hier die ohren voll und bla und dann willst dir ein HT kaufen. passt irgendwie ned ganz zusammen oder ? 
uh toll dann brauchst du noch 10min für den stuhl. sauber. wayne interessierts. und wenn ich 5 stunden hochbrauch. mir egal. hauptsach gemütlich hoch und knackig runter. 

hab momentan aber ehrlich gesagt andre probleme als mich mit den pubertären wünschen eines russens mit dicken eiern rumzuplagen    hab dich auch lieb

der blöde engländer mit meim rahmen macht zicken

so denn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

Ähhh. Um mich mal in den Streit einzuklinken...

Verkauf das KONA und kauf Dir mal ein Fully 

Ich glaube, Du musst ganz ruhig sein, wenn es darum geht sich in die Pläne eines anderen einzumischen. Ihr seid beide Spezialisten darin die Kaufwünsche eines anderen zu beeinflussen... Hab das ja am eigenen Leib erfahren. Und wenn ich mir ne Gusatv M hole oder ne 888 fahren will, ist das auch meine Sache. So in dem Sinne 

Ich ziehe mir morgen meine Spandex Hose an und saug mir mal so richtig den Saft aus meinen dicken Eiern


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Also immer wieder werde ich hier davon überzeugt, dass Schweigen die beste aller Antworten ist.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, Du musst ganz ruhig sein, wenn es darum geht sich in die Pläne eines anderen einzumischen. Ihr seid beide Spezialisten darin die Kaufwünsche eines anderen zu beeinflussen... Hab das ja am eigenen Leib erfahren. Und wenn ich mir ne Gusatv M hole oder ne 888 fahren will, ist das auch meine Sache. So in dem Sinne



alles klar gut zu wissen.   ich erinner mich da an jemand der mich um entscheidungshilfe gebeten hat weil er keine ahnung hatte. ich hab ihm dann gesagt was ICH von den teilen halte. bzw wenn ich sie schon mal gehabt hab wie sie waren. das war MEINE meinung. kein mensch hat gesagt du MUSST diese Meinung übernehmen.
und wenn du an deim cdal ne vbreak fahren willst is mir das auch *******gal. ganz ehrlich. ich finds n witz das man sich bemüht und seine zeit freiwillig opfert um sich dann hier anhörn zu müssen man würde jemanden seine meinung aufzwingen. 




> Ähhh. Um mich mal in den Streit einzuklinken...
> 
> Verkauf das KONA und kauf Dir mal ein Fully



genau MEINE Meinung  

@lev. 



> Also immer wieder werde ich hier davon überzeugt, dass Schweigen die beste aller Antworten ist.



dies wäre auch im falles meines SUCHE threads von großem Vorteil gewesen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

Hehe. Da fühlt sich jemand ans Bein gepinkelt. Jungs, seid doch nicht so ernst. 

Wenn man sich anhören darf, was alles Schrott ist und was nicht, muß man auch mal bißchen Kritik einstecken können. 

Lucas ich weiß, daß Du schon viel gefahren bist. Aber hast ja an den Dainese gesehen, daß es erstens anders kommt und zweitens als man denkt. Willst ja schließlich nun auch welche kaufen. Und der Russe hat auch gleich gemeint: "Gib sie wieder zurück". Ich finde sie perfekt.

Also, um Rat fragen und gute Antworten bekommen ist 

Nicht um Rat fragen und dumme Antworten bekommen ist :kotz:


In dem Sinne: Lev verkauf endlich Dein Kona


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe. Da fühlt sich jemand ans Bein gepinkelt. Jungs, seid doch nicht so ernst.
> 
> Wenn man sich anhören darf, was alles Schrott ist und was nicht, muß man auch mal bißchen Kritik einstecken können.
> 
> ...



ich fühl mich ned angegriffen in dem sinne. das is richtig das fragen und gute antworten ok sind klar. 
aber weist ich mach n thread auf und such ne goldene kurbel. dann kommt son hans und postet irgend ne phuck kurbel und meint sie sei porno. sowas nervt einfach.
oder sich ein bike zu kaufen nur weils geil aussieht bzw etwas zu wollen nur weils geil is. 
oder meinen öh des is *******. weils ******* aussieht oder weil alle meinen es is nix.
auf sowas kann ich verzichten. ganz ehrlich.
ich mein damit jetzt ned dich. und ich hab dir meine hilfe gern angeboten und werd dies auch weiterhin tun. was du im endeffekt draus machst bleibt dir überlassen.

richtig bei den dainese hab ihc mich getäuscht. konnte dir eben nur erfahrungswerte liefern die ich mit älteren modellen gemacht hab. und über neue wusst ich ned viel. aber hey jeder macht fehler.

tut mir leid aber ich finds lustig. letzte woche noch als TRAUMBIKE angepriesen und heut tausche bike gegen aufpreis. sorry aber . naja lassen wirs.

der springende punkt is einfach das vorher hier genug geschriehen ham kaufs dir ned. und jetzt will ers selbst ned mehr. sowas geht mir ned rein.
hoff du verstehst mich ned falsch


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

Ich nehme auch weiterhin gerne Deinen Rat an 

Und ganz ehrlich, wir posen ja alle ein bißchen und versuchen den anderen zu ärgern und aufzuziehen. Ich meine VOTEC hat nen angeknacksten Ruf und trotzdem hat mich bis jetzt noch keiner bergab naß gemacht  

Wir legen es doch ALLE darauf an, den anderen ein bißchen aus der Reserve zu locken, oder 

P.S.: Was ist eigentlich mit Deinem SX Rahmen los. Brauchst Du Rechtsbeistand. Wollen wir den Engländer vor ein deutsches Gericht zerren  (ach das geht ja nicht so einfach - Zuständigkeit). Schade!


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

der engläder is n blöder scheiß dummer inselaffe und wenn ich die chance hätte würd ich ihm seine charles ohren langziehn und die fisch und chips sonst wohinschieben.

er hat mir nen preis genannt und gemeint der rahmen is in ebay. für den preis gibts aber sofort kauf und er nimmt ihn raus. ok ich gemeint alles klar ich nehm ihn. er hat den rahmen nicht rausgenommen und der preis stieg und stieg. hab ihm dann ne saftige mail geschrieben und er meinte alles klar wenn ich heut sofortzahlen könne würd er den rahmen rausnehmen. hab dann geschriebenb klar kann ihc heut sofortzahlen aber die ******* läuft über paypal und das dauert.

dann meint er ja da kann er auhc nix machen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

Wie war das mit dem Kaufvertrag? Zwei aufeinander bezogenen empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärungen. Angebot und Annahme...

Okay. eBay ist immer so eine Sache, weil man sich den AGB dieses Abzockervereins unterwirft und diese auch zum Gegenstand seines Verkaufes macht (die Juristen streiten sich noch, ob das so legitim ist).

Drohe ihm doch einfach mal mit einem Rechtsstreit! Meistens zieht das, auch wenn es nicht immer 100% begründet ist!


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das mit dem Kaufvertrag? Zwei aufeinander bezogenen empfangsbedürftige Willenserklärungen. Angebot und Annahme...
> 
> Okay. eBay ist immer so eine Sache, weil man sich den AGB dieses Abzockervereins unterwirft und diese auch zum Gegenstand seines Verkaufes macht (die Juristen streiten sich noch, ob das so legitim ist).
> 
> Drohe ihm doch einfach mal mit einem Rechtsstreit! Meistens zieht das, auch wenn es nicht immer 100% begründet ist!



er hat gemeint für 600 pfund nimmt er ihn aus ebay raus. ich hab gemeint geht klar. dann kam nix mehr und heut kommt sorry wenn du nicht heut noch zahlen kannst läuft ebay weiter.
klar das ich heut ned zahlen kann weil paypal ja 3 tage dauert bis das geld bei denen is.

werd ihm jetzt ma ne saftige mail schicken


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Bei unserem UPHILL zum FR Ausflug bemerkte Jens etwas, wovon ich sofort ein Foto schoss. Ich weiß net, dachte dein Bike ist noch bei den Inselaffen? Und Jens fragt sich, wieso du dein Hobby wechselst...dein Bike ist doch bald da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

@ Martin: Druck Dir das Bild mal aus, damit Du immer dran denkst: MIT C!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Druck Dir das Bild mal aus, damit Du immer dran denkst: MIT C!


ok, wird gemacht! heisst der typ wirklich paillotte mit nachnamen?


----------



## Levty (20. Mai 2006)

Neue Sig...


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Mai 2006)

Ich :rofl: mich weg


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Mai 2006)

jungz wie geil is das denn. man man man

ach übrigends jens die email hat gefruchtet. er hat den rahmen rausgenommen und mir per paypal die zahlungsaufforderung geschickt.    rahmen dürfte ende der woche bei mir sein      ob ich des aushalt  

gut nacht. juhu in 5 stunden aufstehn


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Sonntag 0534 und ich geh biken... manmanman...


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Lalala, man merkt dass wenn einer hier ausm Fred weg ist, dann is hier tote Hose! Naja, bin mal was schaffen, Bikes putzen (Autung, Witz!) 

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Mai 2006)

ein schöööööööööööööööööner tag. die welt steht still ein schööööööööööööööner tag.

ham wir die weggeputzt heut. geil. aufstieg aufstieg schalalalalala
und noch den frame . ach is das leben schön     

heuzt kann mir NIX mehr die laune versaun. ned mal der kleine russe


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Hihihi, ich hab selbst beste Laune. Das einzige was mich nervt dass ich mein Bike net rausholen kann und zu den Kickern fahren kann weil ich lernön muss. Naja, gleich postet der Jens seinen Mara Bericht. Freue mich schon!

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (21. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, gleich postet der Jens seinen Mara Bericht. Freue mich schon!


er übertreibt und lügt! kann ich euch jetzt schon sagen!!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ham wir die weggeputzt heut. geil. aufstieg aufstieg schalalalalala


hä? haste im bus n paar leute überholt???


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

Also: WOMC Bericht!

5:00 Uhr: Wecker klingelt ... Kaffee ... Kaffee ... noch nen Kaffee ... WACH. 
5:45 Uhr: Shell Tanke. Blablabla. Ab nach Offenburg

Wie immer viel zu früh angekommen (Power Bus). Egal. Bikes fit gemacht und wieder mein VOTEC Werksfahrer Trikot angezogen. Ab an den Start. 5 km neutralisierte Zone - d.h. alle müssen hinter dem Safety Car bleiben (bei den Profis ein Porsche, bei uns irgendso ein Japaner). Nach 5 km am eigentlich Start waren Martin und ich relativ weit vorne.

Der erste Anstieg ging ganz gut. Ich hab mich unbemerkterweise in den Windschatten vom Martin gehängt  Über die erste Abfahrt reden wir nicht. Die Neider waren auf meiner Seite. Der zweite Anstieg ging auch noch... Danach wurde es aber brutalst. Irgendwo nach dem zweiten Downhill hat der Martin mich dann auch endgültig überholt, weil ich keine Uphill-Power mehr hatte (hoffe ich habe dich die ersten zwei Berge gut motiviert ).

Letztendlich ging es aber. Berghoch war immer ein bißchen mühseelig, bergab hab ich voll aufgedreht. Ein oder zwei heikle Situationen gab´s. Einmal hat´s mir bei 60 Sachen das Hinterrad weggezogen. Ich konnte aber mit einem Bein auf dem Boden und dem Po knapp über´n Hinterrad das Bike noch abfangen und bei mäßiger Geschwindigkeit wieder aufsatteln. Ansonsten sind die Racing Ralphs aber besser als ihr Ruf. Man kann sich schön in die Kurven legen. Bei groben Schotter braucht man viel Fahrgefühl. Ist ja aber auch kein Kinderreifen, sondern ein Wettkampfreifen. KEIN Platten. Einmal habe ich allerdings den Racing Ralph mit meinen NOKIAN Gazzalodi Jr. verwechselt und bin aus einem Forstweg in eine Rechtskurve in die Stadt reingeslidet (mit ordentlich Speed). Ging aber gut aus und im Nachhinein finde ich, es muß geil ausgesehen haben - merke: ein CC Bike ist kein Freerider. Ach ja. Top Speed: 72 km/h.

Am vorletzten Berg war meine Rettung diese Powergels. Hab mir drei hintereinander reingezogen und ab dem Moment konnte ich auch wieder beim Uphill Gas geben (mein altes Zuckerproblem).

Ansonsten. Viele Starter (nicht ganz so viele bei den 105 km).
Mit vielen witzigen Leuten während der Fahrt gesnakkt. Paar haben genervt, weil sie meinten, daß ich nur bergab schnell sei (stimmt, aber he: irgendwo muß man ja Zeit gut machen).
Meine Platzierung kenne ich noch nicht. Ist mir aber auch gar nicht so wichtig. 105 km und 3150 hm in 6:20 ist für mich Platzierung genug. Mein Vorsatz, den ich mir bei Kilometer 70 gesetzt habe ("NIE WIEDER MARATHON"), habe ich schon wieder verworfen. Wann ist der nächste???

So Lev. Genug Marathon Report?

EDIT: Alles nur gelogen


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

...Duisburg...Siedelsbrun...Welde...


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

nein - ja - ja


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

geil - mist - tja, letztes Jahr wurdeste ja rausgeworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (21. Mai 2006)

Drecksack


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Mai 2006)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> [rufmord]Also, wie gesagt. Neht Euch vor RPO in acht. Er geistert hier irgendwo im Forum rum...[/rufmord]


guckste hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=219997


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Ramin macht Rechtschreibfehler!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Mai 2006)

edit zu jensens bericht:
vor uns fuhr ein  touareg (oder so) hersteller:vw 
tja, bergab ist mir jens echt davon gezogen. bei schotterabfahrrten ist bei mir bei 55 km h einfach schluss, zumal an der ersten abfahrt schon der erste fahrer böse im graben lag. ja, jens, war motivation, dich wieder einzuholen. hat ganz oben am 2. anstieg auch geklappt. dummerweise hab ich mir bei der darauf folgenden abfahrt nen knoten in die kette gefahren. is mir auch noch nie passiert  nach 30 sec gings dann weiter, jens wieder vor mir.
ansonsten, nix neues, wollte bei km 80 aufhören, dann nur noch krämpfe, aber trotzdem weiter gefahren und irgendwann war die qual dann vorbei 

essensbilanz: 
ich: 1/2 banane, 2/3 powerbar riegel
jens: 10 aldi- riegel, 8 energie- gel usw....


----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2006)

Echte Männer essen nun mal!


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Mai 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hä? haste im bus n paar leute überholt???




is die hos mal wieder zu eng oder mim peter lustig geduscht ?

tennis falls es dir entgangen sein sollte. aber gut manche sind halt ned so schnell hier drin. weder mim denken noch bergab 

finds übrigends ganz klasse wie tollerant hier manche sind. das es in die köbbe ned reingeht das es auch menschen gibt denen es SCHEI-SS egal is wie lang sie hoch brauchen. die sich nicht töten müssen und dann sagen yes nur 20min und 40sec den stuhl hoch ich bin so gut. 
ich hab soviel streß unter der woche da brauch ich des am WE ned ah noch. also lieber gemütlich.
und BUS war bis her einmal und das wird auch bei dem einen mal bleiben. hatte bock runter aber ned hoch ztu fahren also. wer meint er müsse sich dadrüber lustig machen kann er gern. ich finds lächerlich. ganz ehrlich. und das zeigt mal wieder die tolleranz der ccleude.
sag ned das die dh leude tolleranter sind. aber beide seiten beschweren sich immer das es ENDLOS diskussionen gibt aber keiner macht was damit man tolleranter wird.
wer da hochbolzen will kann er gern tun. ich fahr gemütlich. hab schon immer gesagt auf mich muss keiner warten. wir können uns gern oben treffen. wer ned warten will der hat halt pech. fahr ich allein. was meinst was mich das juckt. ich hab genauso viel spaß. mindestens.

aber is klar wenn man sonst kein spaß im leben hat muss man sich halt in ne enge hose quetschen und die berge hochprügeln. versteh des schon.

ich hab gott sei dank noch mehr im leben auf das ich mich freuen kann. zB nächsten freitag wenn der inselaffe meinen rahmen rechtzeitig zur post bringt is der rahmen nämlich bisdahin da.

ach und nochwas. da kann sich die enge hosen fraktion glei wieder aufblasen. ich fahr dieses jahr mit sicherheit in nen bikepark und nur zur info DA GIBTS NEN LIFT der einen hochbringt .UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH jetzt biste fertig was. *******. ich habe gesündigt. ich fahr mit nem lift hoch. neinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also: WOMC Bericht!
> 
> 5:00 Uhr:
> 5:45 Uhr:




für gewöhnlich komm ich da grad heim


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Ohje, ohje...


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohje, ohje...





PS: an die admins. kann jemand meine letzten posts hier rausnehmen. is mir zu blöd. wird jetzt wieder ne endlose disskusion. da hab ich keine lust drauf weils eh zu keinem ergebnis kommt. danke


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Hehe 

Martin: Platz 25
Jens: Platz 14

Tralalala. Endlich habe ich auch mal Glück jünger zu sein. Strike 

Aber die Zeiten sprechen natürlich Bände.

Martin: 5:57.18,0
Jens: 6:22.43,5

In dem Sinne. Ich will eine Revange !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Edit: Jungs, hört auf Euch zu zoffen.

Die Welt ist doch so schön, ob bergauf oder bergab!


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

ich zoff mich ned. absolut ned.
hoff das freitag der rahmen da is. yes geil. dann wird glei ma probegeritten. und sonntag dann stuhl. plattform oben.


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe
> 
> Martin: Platz 25
> Jens: Platz 14
> ...



Du warst vorm Martin im Ziel hast aber länger gebraucht? Lefty Fahrer....


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Tralalala. Endlich habe ich auch mal Glück jünger zu sein. Strike



Oh Mann Lev. Denk doch mal nach. Wer stand beim Ziegler Icerider als Dritter auf dem Podest und wer nicht - und wer von uns beiden war früher im Ziel???

Natürlich ist Martin 65er und ich nur 96er. Aber das Classement Ergebnis ließt sich einfach besser als das Gesamtranking


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Achso  Hehe, nagut! Hättest dazuschreiben sollen dass es keine Gesamtwertung ist. Denn danach siehts aus. Trotzdem Glückwunsch, alleine diese Qualen durchzustehen =)


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

so war grad aufm stuhl. zu fuß hab ja leider kein bike aber es zieht mich immer wieder hin. saß in der uni und hatte kein bock mehr. also hoch

@jens also ich denke das mit der himmelsleiter wird assi. da is zu fuß schon schwer genug gscheid hoch geschweige denn runter zu kommen. aber ich denke wir sollten es probiern oder ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Jo Lucas. Hatte mein Handy nett dabei, aber es hat ja eh wie aus Kübeln geschüttet 

Wir können die Himmelsleiter mal probieren. Aber das Wort "assi" ist gelinde gesagt untertrieben. Das ist locker S-4 (http://www.singletrail-skala.de/)


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Ok. Ich wäre dabei wenn ich meine Safty hab!

PS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Genau so eine Stelle kann ich euch am X Trail zeigen, fast am Ende. Alleine da runterzurollen hab ich 10min gebraucht um mich zu entschließen.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

ja geschüttet hats is richtig. aber ich mach des nur wenns mal mehrere tage fotztrocken is.

ach und nochwas. heut war die richtige stimmung da oben am plattform sprung n vid zu drehn. war sau neblig. man konnte nicht auf die wiese gucken wo man landet. was meint ihr wie geil das im video kommt wenn man in ne nebelwand springt und dann plätzlich weg is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Auf, hoch da! (Kriegst mein HT)


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

lieb gemeint aber ich geh jetzt n stündchen pennen und dann bekomm ich besuch  

@jens also würd schon sagen das wir hier trails bis S2 ham vereinzelt vielleicht auch ma n stückele S3. aber alles früber is ja schon krank.
die himmelsleitze dürfte S4 sein. also würd sagen so in 3 wochen oder so wenns schön is fahre ma da mal hoch. safety an. knieschoner an und dann viel beten vorher. da sind stücke dabei da denk ich geht mir der arsch gut auf grundeis. das obere stück bis zum ersten querweg is kein problem. das kenn ihc von früher noch aus der dh zeit. aber alles drunter wird. - sagen wir mal - "gestört"


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Ok, wollte noch was anmerken: VIEDO (das werden wohl die Outtakesszenen)


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

hä ? was werden die outtakeszenen ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Wobei man ja in den einschlägigen DH-Videos sieht, daß "ihr" nie über die Treppen gefahren seid, sondern nur nebendran - allerhöchstens mal ein Quersprung. Wir haben hier in Rohrbach auch so eine Stelle, mit ebenso unegalen Treppen. Da gilt echt: Augen zu, anrollen und erst wieder auf, wenn es zu spät ist - und dann laufen lassen. Wer auf so einer Treppe bremst HAT VERLOREN!

Mal schaun, wie viele Knochenbrüche wir dann zu beklagen haben!


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

öhm laso teilweise kommste nicht drumherum über die treppen zu fahren. oben is auch noch recht easy. also man kann da problemlos runterkommen bis zum ersten querweg. und ab da heißt es dann wirklich augen zu kopf aus und runter.
ich speicher dann schonmal den notruf in der kurzwahltaste. ohne safety geht da gar nix.

vorallem dehn ich meine finger sehr gut. denk nämlich nach dem 1. drittel kannst  sie nicht mehr öffnen vor schmerzen wegen dem bremsen. da muss ich ann aber meine bremsen noch neu einstellen.weil momentan sind se zu hart hehe. da flieg ich glei übern lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Na da bin ich ja dankbar Gitarrist zu sein. Hab unheimlich Kraft in den Fingern. Bei mir wird´s eher Probleme mit dem Schulterbreich geben...

Safety Jaket? Was ist das?


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

ich glaub deine kraft in den fingern und händen kommt eher vom 5 gegen willi spielen  

so ich glaub ich bin dem gewichtswahn verfallen

war grad in der werkstatt und hab alle teile bis auf RAHMEN und UMWERFER mit der digitalen küchenwaage meiner mum gewogen. hehe die wird sich freun wenn se die wieder sieht.   

laut rechner ein gesamt gewicht der teile von 10970 gramm. sprich knapp 11 kilo. somit darf der rahmen ruhig 4-5 kilo wiegen. weniger wäre schön.

was mich sehr überrascht hat war die kurbel rechts. xt mit rockring (polycarbonat) 2 blättern UND flatpedal 785 gramm. dacht die wiegt locker über ein kilo.
steuersatz mit 95 gramm is super.  schaltwerk mit 257gramm hat mich enttäuscht. für ein XTR.
muss mal schaun was die händler für angaben machen und was davon abweicht und wieviel.

ciao Lucas 

PS: falls es jemand interessiert. die Z1 fr1 mit 150mm. original öl und achse wiegt 2573 gramm. wenn mich ned alles täuscht hat marzocchi für die 2.3kilo angegeben.


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Manmanman, kaum such ich das Internet nachm Jens ab, schon sehe ich dass er früher bei den RR Fahrern mitgemischt hat. Anscheinend hat er keinen einzigen Sieg davon getragen und ist auf MTB-Hobby umgestiegen. Wenigstens ist er taff genug mim Bike hochzufahren!
Ach ja, ein Beweisfoto hab ich auch aufgegabelt!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Martin, jetzt weißt Du auch warum ich so spät erst ins Ziel kam. 

Da war so ein Trail und ich dachte mir: "Scheiß drauf. Waldwege sind eh langweilig. Also ab auf den Trail." Jo, war auch ganz witzig. Bis ich auf einmal in der Stadt stand und nach dem Weg fragte. Da kam auch schon so ein Freak im rosa Trikot vorbei, der mir aber nicht antworten wollte. Also bin ich rauf auf´s Bike und hab mich drangehängt. Der hatte es aber eilig, weil irgendwelche anderen Freaks was von ihm wollten und ihn verfolgt haben. Naja, irgendwann hat er dann angehalten, weil er wohl nicht mehr konnte und ich habe ihn nach dem Weg gefragt.

War ein ganz schöner Umweg. Aber was kann ich dafür, wenn Rennradler so unfreundlich sind.


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2006)

Hey Jens,

reife Leistung! Mit dem MTB den Ete mit seinem 7kg-Renner abgehängt! Doch das Schärfste ist, dass du das ganz ohne Arme geschafft hast.


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Er hat ihn nicht abgezogen! Er war knapp hinter ihm!


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat ihn nicht abgezogen! Er war knapp hinter ihm!



Nee, das sehe ich anders! Durch den dicken Reifen hat er einen winzigen Vorsprung. Das kann man an der Markierung auf dem Boden erkennen. Das Zielfoto wird zur Zeit wohl noch analysiert, aber für mich ist es klar.

Es wird schon davon gesprochen, dass er für die Tour nachnominiert wird. Dort wird er dann nicht nur ohne Arme, sondern auch noch ohne Beine antreten.


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte ihn auch nach vorne reinsetzen können, das hätte aber wenig Sinn gehabt *duck* . Achja, das Sekundenfoto danach. Ich war ja auch dabei. Hatte allerdings einen Platten, musste also joggen. Naja, dabei sein ist alles.


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Ja, das mit den Armen ist mir eben erst beim Tippen aufgefallen, als ich meine Finger gesucht habe. Müssen wohl noch auf dem Trail liegen


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das mit den Armen ist mir eben erst beim Tippen aufgefallen, als ich meine Finger gesucht habe. Müssen wohl noch auf dem Trail liegen



Mannmannmann, du hättest doch auch so gewonnen! Warum musstest du denn deine Arme noch bei Tempo 70 dem Ete in die Speichen stecken?

Aber take it easy. Hendrix hat auch mit der Zunge Gitarre gespielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

HEHE. Aber guckst Du oben. Tempo: 72 km/h. Ich bestehe darauf


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Aber take it easy. Hendrix hat auch mit der Zunge Gitarre gespielt.



LASST DAS!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Hab mal nen Gitarristen gesehen, der hat "Roll Over Beethoven" mit den Füßen gespielt, weil er keine Arme mehr hatte. So, guten Nacht!


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Mein Traum: Lefty mit V Brakes!


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> LASST DAS!!!



Immerhin habe ich im Zusammenhang mit der Zunge lediglich vom Gitarre spielen gesprochen. Einige andere, sehr aktive Teilnehmer dieses Threads hätten da ganz andere Assoziationen.


----------



## Bax (22. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Traum: Lefty mit V Brakes!



Jaja, immerhin ist so ne Lefty ja auch eine Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Mai 2006)

hi

hehe ganz DRINGEND. suche nen XT UMWERFER TOP PULL 34.9er KLEMMUNG WICHTIG. wenn jemand einen hat bitte her damit. 

danke


----------



## Levty (22. Mai 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, immerhin ist so ne Lefty ja auch eine Doppelbrückengabel.



Ähm, eine halbe Doppelbrückengabel 

Und DCs sind gay, kann man kein Barspin machen, oder X-Up an dem ich gerade noch übe  ...das dauert noch...


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähm, eine halbe Doppelbrückengabel
> 
> Und DCs sind gay, kann man kein Barspin machen, oder X-Up an dem ich gerade noch übe  ...das dauert noch...



Keine Ahnung der Mann. Man kann ein X-Up machen!!!! Halt nur in eine Richtung - jedenfalls bei einer Lefty.

...Kein XT-Umwerfer auf Lager.

...Zudem spielt Hendrix - auch - mit den Zähnen. Zur Freude seines Zahnarztes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2006)

so heut is dienstag. freitag rückt immer näher. wenn freitag kein rahmen kommt rast ich aus. aber ichbleib mal positiv.
von dem himmelsleiterwandern gestern tun mir heut die waden extrem weh. naja wurscht.

so jetzt gehts duschen und dann ab an die uni un um 14.45 hol ich n schönes packet ab mit noch viel schöneren bike teilen.  

ciao Lucas


----------



## drivingghost (23. Mai 2006)

1.: Falls jemand zufälligerweise auf den Trails um den Weissen Stein eine Topeak-Satteltasche mit einem Mini18, einer kleinen Topeak-Pumpe, ein paar Euro und einem Schlauch findet, es ist meine. Die ist mir unbemerkt abgehauen.

2.: Habe gerade eine mail bekommen. Das wäre doch was für Euch, um die Back- und Frontflips zur Schau zu stellen. Und Martin stellt sicher eines oder mehrere seiner Räder zur Verfügung, irgendwann müssen sie mal gereinigt werden.

HÜPF


----------



## Levty (23. Mai 2006)

Also ich bin in Mosbach dabei! Jens, pack deine Stadtschlampe aus, ich nehm mein Spezi Stadtrad ohne Bremsen  Ich wollt schon immer mal ins Wasser springen - mim Bike!
Wie kommt man hin? Wer kommt noch mit!?

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Mai 2006)

Da kann mal wieder jemand nicht lesen. MANNHEIM - nicht MOSBACH. Letztes Jahr fand das im Rahmen von "Lebendiger Neckar" schon mal statt. 

Ich habe keine Stadtschlampe. Nur ausgewachsenen Sportgeräte. Aber mein Cannondale müsste trotzdem mal gewaschen werden. Gibt´s auch nicht ganz so hohe Sprünge. Vll. um die 40 cm  Kann mir einer nen Trail bauen, der ins Wasser führt. 

@ Lev: Respekt. Punkt 13:18 Uhr online. Wie lange brauchst Du von der Schule zum PC. Respektive. Rufst Du vorher Deine Eltern an, daß sie ihn schon mal warmlaufen lassen


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2006)

@ramin. alles klar wenn ich da mal wieder hinkomm halt ich die augen auf.

das mit dem in den neckar hupsen is schon sehr geil. würd ich auch gern ma machen. aber nicht in den neckar. vielleicht innen badesee.altes drecksrad hätt ich auch noch hehe.

so hab ich grad abgeholt. mit nem umwerfer noch und sämtlichem werkzeug. danke leon nochmal

ICH LIEBE SIE 
falls jemand was braucht. hier beim leon in HD
http://dh-heidelberg.de/blanck-sports-de/


----------



## Levty (23. Mai 2006)

Hab auch meine Hope Scheibe heute bekommen. 185mm für mein CC Bike 
Keine Floating Disc.

@Jens: Hab mich früher von der Schule befreit  war noch beim TARI BIKES, die haben alles um 40% reduziert, Schläuche, Ersatzteile und Zubehör. Hab mir erstmal n Haufen Flickzeug geholt =)
Der Händler: "Sage mal, wie oft hast du'n Platten?"
Ich: "Sagen wirs mal so: Ich fahre viel."

@Haiflyer: Hat leider keine Umwerfer da gehabt, nur einen Alivio, aber das willste ja nicht ans SX Schrauben, odeR? *g*

Hihi. Gruß, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (23. Mai 2006)

lev. ne 185iger hätt ich auch für dich da gehabt. dein kettenblatt liegt hier.
macht nix mit dem umwerfer. hab mir heut nen LX "organisier" ehe. völlig legal. obwohls ned so klingt.

jetzt muss nur noch der rahmen kommen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Mai 2006)

Lev, Du läßt nach... 13:25 Uhr erst online. Ganze 7 Minuten langsamer als gestern


----------



## Levty (24. Mai 2006)

Frauen...


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2006)

das lag an mir. hab den kleinen eben noch getroffen.

lev soll ich dir ma die nummer vom leon geben wegen der big bettys ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Mai 2006)

LUCAS????? Du nimmst das Wort BIG BETTYs in den Mund, ohne tot umzufallen. Was ist denn mit Dir los. Dachte das sei SCHWALBE-Dreck


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Frauen...



Sagte doch: 7 Minuten


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> LUCAS????? Du nimmst das Wort BIG BETTYs in den Mund, ohne tot umzufallen. Was ist denn mit Dir los. Dachte das sei SCHWALBE-Dreck




klar ich sag auch magura. solang ichs ned fahr is doch ok.
wobei ich echt zugeben muss vom profil her sind die bettys gut. wenn se jetzt halten und so wärs ne überlegung wert. weil se halt leicht sind.

aber geht nix über maxxis. das stimmt
EDIT: ich hab grad TV an und was kommt da. klingelton fack. ok. des is ja ok. aber da kommt grad der VOGELGRIPPESONG. soll das lustig sein ? tut mir leid aber find darüber sollte man keine witze machen


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Mai 2006)

Da hast Du Recht. Halten tun die Big Bettys echt nicht... Hatten beim Lev schon mehr Platten als meine Nobbys... Bei den Gazzas nehme ich schon gar kein Flickzeug mehr mit. Wenn die nen Platten haben, muß ich mich wahrscheinlich um den Platten eh nicht mehr kümmern, weil dann zumindest mal ein Panzer über mich gerollt sein muß 

Auftrag erfüllt  Wobei ich evtl. so ein Ding echt demnächst gebrauchen könnte. Nur wahrscheinlich anderes Schellenmaß!


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2006)

ok wenn das so is sind die bettys gestrichen.

34.9hat er , kannst aber mit reduzierhülsen auch kleiner machen.


----------



## Levty (24. Mai 2006)

Zuerst war Lucas schuld und dann die Frauen. Naja. 
Ab heute habe ich ja Ferien. Hehe.

Big Betty sind perfekt! Auch wenn sie meinen Fahrstil (mit 50 auf ne Treppe drauf mit Dämpfer am Anschlag) nicht aushalten. Und den einen oder anderen Nagel oO. Werde sie trotzdem weiterfahren. So überreiche mir die Nummer des Bikepartpaten, Lord Lucas . 

So, ich bin jetzt mit Bumble und Co n wenig FRen...

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (24. Mai 2006)

geb se dir per icq ok. die nummer. ok ?

jo die bettys sind halt leichter .das is der einzige vorteil gegen maxxis.

oh man bald is freitag. und wenn der postmann kommt und kein großes paket dabei hat spricht mich am besten keiner an.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Mai 2006)

So, hab´s heute gemacht. Hatte gerade Aggressionen. Die ganze Woche ist schönes Wetter und ich habe keine Zeit. Heute wollte ich eine ausgedehnte Freeride Tour machen - setzte den Fuß vor die Tür und es fängt an zu regnen. 

Genau die richtige Stimmung, um die Himmelsleiter zu fahren...

Was soll ich sagen. Ja, sie ist anspruchsvoll. Verdammt sogar. Aber nicht unschaffbar. Ich bin zuerst die neue DH Strecke links der Bergbahn gefahren und dann erst im zweiten Segment der Himmelsleiter eingesteigen. Wir wollen ja keine Verbotsschilder umgehen, oder?

Leider kam mir am Ende des zweiten Segmentes eine Wandergruppe entgegen, die mich von der Himmelsleiter gescheucht hat - alles keine Sportsleute. Naja, bin ich halt die alte DH weitergefahren (und habe somit auch kein Verbotsschild mißachtet).

Also, wenn es mal demnächst trocken ist und die Treppenstufen nicht so rutschig, können wir die mal gerne zusammen fahren. Bis dahin setze ich mich jetzt ans Fenster und gucke das Wetter böse an.


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Mai 2006)

welchen teil biste gefahren ? der obere teil is noch der leichteste.

ich sitz auch da mit nem bier in der hand und schau aus dem fenster und hoff das der postmann kommt. sitz jetzt so bis morgen abend. hab mich eingedeckt mit cola bier und ner warmen decke. und der nummer vom chinamann und pizzadienst


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Mai 2006)

Der zweite Teil. Also da, wo man damals auf den DH Pfad gewechselt ist, bin ich geradeaus weiter auf die Himmelsleiter.


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Mai 2006)

aha okay.

hey das is voll gemütlich. lieg hier am fenster. guck raus. hab chips. cola und bier. und mein lappi. glaub ich penn hier. 5 wecker sind gestellt. morgen 8 uhr.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Mai 2006)

Bei mir ist zur Zeit gar nichts bequem.

Schnell nach Hessen gedüst, um meinen xxx Auspuff schweißen zu lassen - der Lärm macht einen ja verrückt 

Und dann das Wetter 

Aber ich hab mein geliebtes VOTEC wieder - es ist wieder ganz (Dämpfer getauscht). He Lucas, jetzt freue ich mich auch mal über so profane materielle Sachen  

Alla. Dir , daß morgen Dein Rahmen kommt!


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2006)

Mieinerseits auch! Ich hoff ich kann am WE biken. Bin (wie der Jens) am SO in der Pfalz"
Cheers, Lev.

'[PS: Huete war 
Bollerwagetour mit paar anderen HDern...ich bin V ater, und meine Bikes sind meine Babys =) ]


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Mai 2006)

tja jens da siehste mal. hat unsere lange diskussion heut nacht doch spuren hinterlassen

ihr schweine. geht keiner mit mir am sonntag hier fahren ? och mennoooooooooooooooooooo dann muss ich ja ganz allein fahren gehn. **** da hab ich eigentlich keine lust. ok dann muss alex eben dran glauben.
ALEX du gehst mit mir am sonntag fahren. also wenn mein rahmen morgen kommt. hihi

so werkstatt eben mal 3 stunden aufgeräumt. das das neue baby auch nen sauberen aufgeräumten platz zum schlafen hat. 

hehe

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (25. Mai 2006)

Boooooaaaah! Ist mir vvlt schlecht! Leck mich am ar....- Ich geh jett schlafen....

Morgen aunüchterungstour mim andy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (25. Mai 2006)

Abend,
jop seh ich auch so 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Mai 2006)

mensch lev du sollst doch ned soviel "cola" trinken bevor du schlafen gehst. mensch   noch 13 min dann is rein uhrentechnisch FREITAG


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Mai 2006)

Ich weiß noch nicht, wo ich Sonntag fahren werde??? Pfalz oder Odenwald. Und vor allem weiß ich auch noch nicht WAS ich fahren werde... Wenn das Wetter so weitermacht fahre ich gar nichts 

Ich will es euch ja nicht vorenthalten, aber für ne Signatur reicht es noch nicht 



> lev: meinpapa ist wsl online und mein icq loggt sioch autom. ein
> lev: schisse
> lev: der halbe kasten war uu vieldes guten
> jens: was heißt auf russisch: ihr sohn ist besoffen und kotzt jojo´s wohnung voll


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Mai 2006)

@jens. hehe ja gut dann machs mal vom wetter und von mir abhängig. hehe
bis jetzt war noch niemand da   dafür hab ich ne neue idee. meine kefü fliegt wieder runter. zumindest die grundplatte. mehr verrat ich aber noch ned.


----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2006)

Ist heute nicht ein Brücken-Feiertag? Also ich glaube da schafft die Post aber auch nicht!


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Mai 2006)

uh der herr vollsuff meldet sich zu wort.

LAUT SCHREI

MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN

die post is mir auch egal. kommt mit nem parcel service wie ups. und die post war heut schon 2mal da. also schaffen die schon kleiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2006)

MORGÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄN hat der Jens heute auch schon gebrüllt!

Naja, dann mal viel Erfolg! Und wenn das Packen nicht kommt...ruhig bleiben...


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Mai 2006)

das ding muss kommen heut.

hehe.bin heut wieder beim leon. hast schon was gemacht wegen deinen bettys ?


----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2006)

UndUndUnd? Da?

Muhaahha, ich hab meine Black Gabel fÃ¼r 40â¬ verscherbelt =) Man bin ich gut...


----------



## Levty (26. Mai 2006)

UndUndUnd? Da?

Muhaahha, ich hab meine Black Gabel fÃ¼r 40â¬ verscherbelt =) Man bin ich gut...


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Mai 2006)

dabbeltime suckt


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Mai 2006)

bin beim arbeiten und mir is 
LANGWEILIG


----------



## Levty (27. Mai 2006)

Raus ausm Forum und ab an die Arbeit! Bin jetzt auch schaffen. Danach bikön , muhahaha!

PS: Neuer Antrieb fürs Wheelör am DI vom Leon. Goil!
PPS: Na, was macht die UPS!?

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Mai 2006)

noch ne stunde dann is feierabend.
dann gehts zu eplus denen auf den tisch kotzen weil mein handy kaput is. 
dann heim duschen umziehn . zu nem kumpel essen und saufen. dann aufs stadtfest dann in den schneckenhof dann ins zappatto und dann ins tiffanys. herrlich danach wird n döner gefrühstückt und der abend is rum
ich freu mich   

PS: hehe ja leon is schon sehr cool
PPS: hab jetzt die traking nummer. und der rahmen is auf jeden fall aufm weg. er hat mich ned verarscht. rahmen is auch schon in DOITSCHLAND  wart jetzt halt drauf. vielleicht isser heut gekommen und meine nachbarin hat ihn angenommen. des wär perfekt wenn ich jetzt heimkomm und er steht da.
dann bin ich der glücklichste mensch mit dem geilsten abend WO GIBT AUF WELT

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Mai 2006)

Lucas. Sag bloß Dein Rahmen ist nett gekommen. Und ich hab den Schrei gar nicht bis Frankfurt gehört. Komisch!


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Mai 2006)

ne kam nix. echt hast nix gehört. hättest mich heut morgen um 6 eigentlich kotzen hören müssen  da kam dann der havana mit döner wieder zumn vorschein hihi.
passiert.

ja morgen heißt es dann wiederr warten .aber morgen muss ich was lernen nebenbei. 
so jetzt is glei formel 1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2006)

Sooo. Frisch aus der Pfalz zurück! Man war das geil! Ein wenig am Weinbiet herumgejumpt - endlich habe ich den Trailgap geschafft!




Und der Jens gleich hinterher:




Und ganz am Ende der Spielwiese war nochn "kleiner" Kicker:
Ein mal Jens (leicht verschwommen...)




Und der fliegende Russe:




Hach war das herrlich. Zum Bewerten, grad auf die Fotos draufklicken!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Mai 2006)

sehr geile pics jungz. will auch endlich wieder. lev nimm dir dienstag frei. wenn der rahmen morgen kommt will ich dienstag riden gehn. oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh jens is dabei. und dann kommt oben die plattform dran. yessss


----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2006)

...gewöhn dich erstmal ans Bike...
Ach und ja: gibts da nen Unterschied zws Enduro mit Stahldämpfer und nem SX Trail!?


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Mai 2006)

für die plattform muss ich mich ned ans bike gerwöhnen. außerdem is bei specialized immer so ddrauf setzten und wohl fühlen .


----------



## Levty (28. Mai 2006)

Jaja...Amy Bikes...sind eh so droppwahnsinnig!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

23.07 lev was da los. in dem alter lagich da schon lang im bett

so bin wach und warte. und warte .......


ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

SIE IS DA meine neue schlampe.


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

Wieviel FW?!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

150mm.   

find aber rein optisch sieht es nach mehr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

190mm wären auch was feines...aber das sind ja nur Träume...


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Jaja. Aber 190 mm fahren nur die ganz harten Jungs, Lev. Da kann unser eins nicht mithalten


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

190 für was ? braucht hier kein mensch. 150 oder 170 sind vollkommen ausreichend. alles andre is nur ne penisverlängerung


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

Schaden tuts nicht. 180 sind genau richtig. Brauch so viel weil ich Rheuma hab...


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch so viel weil ich Rheuma hab...


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Ich brauche auch nur 170 mm federweg, weil meine Technik so schlecht ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und der Jens gleich hinterher:



Ich muß die ganze Zeit dran denken


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

Mal wieder was:

Thema Burgenweg

Keilertom (21:14) : 
wobei, schau mal: das erste mal mim kona und im winter ahben wirs auch geschafft
da wirds der andy wohl auch schaffen!
IBC: jens_snej (21:14) : 
trotzdem. du neigst dazu die leute zu quälen. schau mich an :-D
Keilertom (21:14) : 
hä`? dafür ahst du aber ein gutes foto bekommen!!!
IBC: jens_snej (21:15) : 
wenigstens etwas. aber überlege mal, wie es ist, wenn man stolz ist ein 18 kg roß den dritten berg hochgefharen zu haben, und oben sitzt so ein rotzlöffel und mampft ein butterbrot... grrr :-D
Keilertom (21:15) : 
loooooooooooooooooooooool
Keilertom (21:15) : 
geil^^
IBC: jens_snej (21:16) : 
ist doch wahr *TIRED*
IBC: jens_snej (21:16) : 
KEINE KEEEEINNNNE signatur
Keilertom (21:16) : 
ok, aber der dialog kommt ins forum^^


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Brauch so viel weil ich Rheuma hab...



 was, in dem Alter 
 Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

hehe der lev is für seine 17 jahre schon sehr verbraucht. kommt vom vielen saufen und v.......   des geht auf die substanz mit der zeit und vorallem auf den rücken.


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

...musst DU ja wissen!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

jens wasn das silbenrne da an deim bike. die 2 zahnstocherhalme  mach des ma weg. des ghört da ned hin


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hehe der lev is für seine 17 jahre schon sehr verbraucht. kommt vom vielen saufen und v.......   des geht auf die substanz mit der zeit und vorallem auf den rücken.



he,wem sagst du das,hab da auch meine Er"fahr"ungen   (war ja mal Musiker)
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Die "Zahnstocherhalme" - wie du richtig erkannt hast - sind dafür da, so nen Trailgap zu springen... Wenn du den Auslauf dahiner gesehen hättest, wüsstest Du, daß man große spitze Zahnstocher braucht, um sich sofort in den Boden zu bohren und dann stehen zu bleiben!


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

@ Guru
Jaja, und das Auto was ich letztens gesehen hab war das Bandauto? Also daran hast du wirklich gesparrt, das was da hinten dranhing war sicher doppelt so viel wert =)

@ Jens
Jens, hast du nicht den Baum zum Abbremsen benutzt!?


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> (war ja mal Musiker)



Ach komm "guru". Musiker saufen doch nie. Und wenn dann richtig 

Und warum jetzt kein Musiker mehr? Die magischen 28 Jahre überschritten, ohne zu sterben, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Guru
> Jaja, und das Auto was ich letztens gesehen hab war das Bandauto? Also daran hast du wirklich gesparrt, das was da hinten dranhing war sicher doppelt so viel wert


Ne, 3X soviel 
aber es ist das beste Auto was ich je hatte 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn dann richtig



richtig 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

Sind jetzt alle Musiker automatisch Russen oder alle Russen automatisch Musiker?! Hm...


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

klar bei hayes bremsen brauch ma sowas      hab dich auch lieb


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Tja, ich brauche keine Porno Komponenten um stilisch zu fahren...


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind jetzt alle Musiker automatisch Russen oder alle Russen automatisch Musiker?! Hm...



was hat Musik mit Russen zu tun


----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

Wir singen gerne 

Ja, DA muss ich dem Lucas, aber auch dem Jens, zustimmen. Shizzl scheiß Hayes!


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Das frage ich mich schon lange... NICHTS?


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir singen gerne
> 
> Ja, DA muss ich dem Lucas, aber auch dem Jens, zustimmen. Shizzl scheiß Hayes!



Immerhin verzögern die 8" Rotoren der Hayes ganz ordentlich (man kann es an meinem Körper bewundern). Klar würde ich lieber die Gustels fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Mai 2006)

...das ist ein Wort!


----------



## guru39 (29. Mai 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir singen gerne
> 
> Ja, DA muss ich dem Lucas, aber auch dem Jens, zustimmen. Shizzl scheiß Hayes!



Hatte auch mal ne Hayes,die war total Schoiße!!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

würde auch lieber gustl fahren. wenn ich sowas schon wieder hör. da stößt mir mein frühstück ja noch auf was ich vor 3 stundne raus geka.....t hab.  

ne die hayes sind wirklich rotze.

hoffentlich regnets donnerstag ned.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

GUSTAV M sind wenigstens - im Gegensatz zu HOPE - Porno 

Natürlich ist Hayes schei§e. Aber sie bremsen! Hab ich letztens mal ausprobiert - auch wenn´s selten vorkommt! Klappt echt!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Mai 2006)

glaub du verwechselst da was  gustl und porno. 
des is wie opel und auto.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Mai 2006)

Sagt jemand, der sein Auto anziehen muß. BWAHAHHAHAHA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (30. Mai 2006)

muss ich des jetzt verstehn ? wieso anziehn ? wenn du den schlafanzug meinst den mein baby hat dann ja. damit er ned einstaubt übern winter solang er abgemeldet is. is doch klar.


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Mai 2006)

Hehe. Anziehen deshalb, weil man in das Auto nicht einsteigen kann (zu klein). 

Man muß es halt anziehen... 

Aber genug gedizzt!

Wie geht´s Deinem anderen "Baby" denn?


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2006)

Will wer nen Coiler 05 Rahmen kaufen?! Brauch wieder Geld...


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Mai 2006)

ICH ICH ICH .... nicht.


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Mai 2006)

so bin eben mal probegefahren.
gibt aber noch keine pics weils noch ned endgültig is.
erstes resumee.

es fährt sich schön. is n tick kleiner als das enduro hab ich das gefühl aber auch n tick schwerer.
der 5th element is sehr nice. spricht sauber an und schmatzt. ich liebe das hehe.
hab die kette zu kurz gemacht. kann leider nicht in die großen gänge schalten hihi. werd das problem heut abend beheben,
ansonsten muss ich sagen vom ersten eindruck bin ihc sehr pos. begeistert. donnerstag gehts in den wald. bin ja mal gespannt.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Mai 2006)

ok hier doch die ersten erlkönig bilder hehe.












Vorbau is nur vorübergehend bis der hope geliefert wird. wollt halt endlich fahren . und die floatings kommen noch drauf. die liegen schon hier.

hoffe es gefällt. ich finds mega geil.


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2006)

Hübsches Endu....ähm, SX Trail 

Wo bleibt die Kefü!?  
Hm, das Steuerrohr sieht für nen Freerider aber recht mickrig aus, meinste nicht?!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Mai 2006)

die kefü kommt erst drauf wenn se leichter is und ISCG löcher hat.

wieso sieht das steuerrohr mikrig aus ? weils  keine 1.5er scheiß**** is oder wie ?=
guck dir ma an was der berrecloth damit macht. damit dürfte das thema mikrig gegessen sein  

was macht dein kona verkaufsvorhaben ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Mai 2006)

Ganz schöne schei§ Arbeit. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch jemanden, der mir VELOZIRAPTOR in die Kurbelarme reingraviert


----------



## Levty (30. Mai 2006)

Ich Ich, mit nem Teppichmesser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (31. Mai 2006)

uh das wird schwer. weil da doch der hubbel drauf is oder ? aber ansich geile idee. wenn du jemand gefunden hast sag bescheid. WILL AUCH WILL AUCH .     guckt euch das wetter an. herrlich. biken will. hoff es is morgen auch so. wenn ned bekomm ich nen schreikrampf


----------



## Haiflyer (31. Mai 2006)

jens meld dich mal bitte wegen morgen. danke

ciao


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2006)

Jungs, kauft euch blos nicht diese ISIS ********! Das kriegt man kaum ab. Und man benötigt noch spez. Werkezug. Zum Kotzen ist das! Musste heute nur wegen dem Innenlager zum HDbike...
Naja, jetzt liegen alle Parts schön verstreut und warten auf ihren neuen Rahmen


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Mai 2006)

@ Lev: Wie neuer Rahmen? Hast Du schon einen??? Was denn? Hoffentlich nicht so ein Stinky Dreck... Kinderspielzeug 

@ Lucas: Bin zur Zeit "not at home". Wegen morgen: sieht eher schlecht aus. Mein ganzes Leben sieht zur Zeit schlecht aus (so rein zeittechnisch). Aber vll. kann ich ja dem kleinen Russen mein CANNONDALE leihen. Dann hat er 1sten mal ein richtiges Bike unterm Arsch und 2tens könnt ihr dann morgen zusammen fahren


----------



## Levty (31. Mai 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lev: Wie neuer Rahmen? Hast Du schon einen??? Was denn? Hoffentlich nicht so ein Stinky Dreck... Kinderspielzeug
> 
> @ Lucas: Bin zur Zeit "not at home". Wegen morgen: sieht eher schlecht aus. Mein ganzes Leben sieht zur Zeit schlecht aus (so rein zeittechnisch). Aber vll. kann ich ja dem kleinen Russen mein CANNONDALE leihen. Dann hat er 1sten mal ein richtiges Bike unterm Arsch und 2tens könnt ihr dann morgen zusammen fahren



Also a) ich habe keinen neuen Rahmen und b) was will ich mim Cdale Zeug?! Ich denke ich werde bei Kona bleiben. Stabil und günstig. Macht euch drüber lustig...und ich werde nie, NIENIENIE mit dem Stinky mim Bus den Kstuhl besteigen 

Cheers, Lev - hat wern Stinky abzugeben!?


----------



## Haiflyer (31. Mai 2006)

so also lev morgen 13.00 am HBF. wenn noch jemanmd bock hat.kann er gern kommen.
is sicher schön schlammig. herrlich. schlammpackung. andre leude zahlen dafür viel geld auf der schönheitsfarm.  

freu mich.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

So. Lev Du hast natürlich Recht. Gracia fährt nicht mehr bei CANNONDALE... Egal. Trotzdem geiles Bike (geiler als Stinky ). Es gibt eh nur zwei Marken die geiler als CANNONDALE sind: Nicolai und Rotwild  - aber das wird sich der Russe eh NIE leisten können 

So. Und zudem: wir sind in guter Gesellschaft Lev. Guck mal auf die Pedale!!! Von Wegen: keine Technik. Bwahhahhahahha!


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

wie gut das du specialized ned aufgezählt hast. die sind so geil. das sie locker 10 stufen über rotzwild und nicoblei stehn.   

oh man hier pisst es und ich will biken gehn. **** **** ****.

sehr geil der gute cedric fährt single tracks. das freut mich für alle kona poser pisskiddys diemeinen sie müssten sich double wides draufbaun weil die single tracks nix aushalten. HERRLICH. hoffentlich lesen das hier viele von denen.(an den kleinen russen. mit kleinem poser pisskiddy warst nicht du gemeint obwohl du auch ein kona hattest) hehe


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2006)

Jaja, Amy - Wahnsinn. Made in Germany ist schon was herrliches... *träum* !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wie gut das du specialized ned aufgezählt hast. die sind so geil. das sie locker 10 stufen über rotzwild und nicoblei stehn.
> 
> oh man hier pisst es und ich will biken gehn. **** **** ****.
> 
> sehr geil der gute cedric fährt single tracks. das freut mich für alle kona poser pisskiddys diemeinen sie müssten sich double wides draufbaun weil die single tracks nix aushalten. HERRLICH. hoffentlich lesen das hier viele von denen.(an den kleinen russen. mit kleinem poser pisskiddy warst nicht du gemeint obwohl du auch ein kona hattest) hehe



Speci... was? Kenn ich nett. Muß so eine neuartige Korea Import Kacke sein   

"German Bikes" rockt!

He, wie war das noch gestern: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung"


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

jo gegen kalt is auch nix zu sagen aber es macht kein spaß allein schon pitsche patsche nass zu sein nur vom weg zum bahnhof.

außerdem fährst du auch ne taiwanesen scheiß importkacke. also immer den ball flach halten.  
mal abgesehn davon hab ich bisher nur 2 sx live gesehn. geminis aller dingschon millliooooooooooooonen

herrlich. lieg hier ins bett gekuschelt. ne flasch cola und ne pizza und guck olli geißen. son richtiges arbeitslosen leben lol.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

Lernt man das nicht in BWL? Angebot und Nachfrage. Wo keine Nachfrage - da auch kein Angebot. So genug gedizzt 

Zudem ist der Rahmen in USA gesch(w)eißt!!!


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> mal abgesehn davon hab ich bisher nur 2 sx live gesehn. geminis aller



Dann bist du zu wenig draußen... 
Ich zugenüge, bin sogar mal mit 2 (ZWEI) gefahren! 
Und bei der letzten Tour war auch einer dabei. Jens kanns bezeugen!
Hier die beweisfotos:










Komm mal raus, dann siehste evtl Fahrräder, und nich Homosexuele die auf Tiere stehen und sich im TV ausheulen


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> "German Bikes" rockt!



Achja,wusstet ihr das "Rotwild" Bike`s auch in Taiwan gebaut werden 
is wirklich so!!!! 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

also des blaue is aber n enduro. und kein SX. echt du hast schon 2 gefahren. und willst immernoch kona ? tz junge mit dir stimmt was ned. würd ich am fuß des berges wohnen wär ich öfter da. des kannsch aber glauben. aber immer ne halbe stunde oder llänger anreisen nervt auf dauer. vorallem wenns pisst. 

das silberne hat tolle bremsen  mit noch tolleren floatings. oh man ich will das die inselaffen mein hopepacket schicken. AHHHHHHHHH.
hoff nächste woche wenn ich wieder komm von italien is schönes wetter hier.

wobei es eh egal is ob sx oder enduro drauf steht. sind ja immerhin die identischen rahmen. glaub ich ruf ma bei speci an und frag was der unterschied is. muss ja einen geben.
enduros hab ihc auch schon genügend gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja,wusstet ihr das "Rotwild" Bike`s auch in Taiwan gebaut werden
> is wirklich so!!!!
> Gruß Guru.




DANKE du BIST MEIN GOTT AB HEUTE


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> So genug gedizzt



du meinst wirklich mich würde das dizzen oder seelisch fertigmachen oder ? das interessiert mich n furz. ich bin überzeugt von speci wie du überzeugt von nico oder lev von K.... ich wills nicht aussprechen. ist.
jeder hat seine lieblingsmarke. also lasst uns uns ned gegenseitig ärgern sondern in innerem frieden zusammen leben.    

jens hast jemand gefunden mittlerweile der das graviert ?


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja,wusstet ihr das "Rotwild" Bike`s auch in Taiwan gebaut werden
> is wirklich so!!!!
> Gruß Guru.



Jap, und das sind Maßprodukte und keine Massenware wie Spezi.
Und das erst seit 2005. Billiger wurden diese aber nicht wirklich :-/


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, und das sind Maßprodukte und keine Massenware wie Spezi.
> Und das erst seit 2005. Billiger wurden diese aber nicht wirklich :-/




komisch. normal is massenware doch billig oder ? siehe kona
specialized is aber schweine teuer. irgendwas stimmt da also nicht. und ich verwette mein arsch drauf das % gesehn. mehr leute kona als specialized fahren.

wieso sollten sie billiger werden. die die se fahren wollen und auf qualität stehn greifen halt tiefer in die tasche. und es lohnt sich. hatte noch nie probleme mit speci. lager im arsch. sofort getauscht bekommen .
aber ich brauch mich hier ned für ein unternehmen rechtfertigen das an der weltspitze des bikehandels steht. genau wie cannnondale.rocky mountain und noch viele weitere. qualität kostet eben. is wie bei klamotten. wer billig kauft kauft 2mal. in den meisten fällen is dies leider richtig.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja,wusstet ihr das "Rotwild" Bike`s auch in Taiwan gebaut werden
> is wirklich so!!!!
> Gruß Guru.



Jo Guru. Ist altbekannt. Nur NICOLAI und VOTEC werden/ wurden in Deutschland zusammengesch(w)eißt! Okay, mal von den kleinen Manufakturen abgesehen!


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> du meinst wirklich mich würde das dizzen oder seelisch fertigmachen oder ? das interessiert mich n furz. ich bin überzeugt von speci wie du überzeugt von nico oder lev von K.... ich wills nicht aussprechen. ist.
> jeder hat seine lieblingsmarke. also lasst uns uns ned gegenseitig ärgern sondern in innerem frieden zusammen leben.
> 
> jens hast jemand gefunden mittlerweile der das graviert ?



Ob´s Dich dizzt oder nicht wirst Du selbst am besten wissen. Aber ich meine, daß ich damit aufhöre Dich zu provozieren. Immerhin zeigst Du damit, daß Du drauf eingehst, daß es irgendeine Wirkung bei Dir hinterläßt. Genauso, wie wenn ihr versucht VOTEC doof zu reden. Ich weiß zwar, daß ich mit dem VOTEC trotzdem noch schneller bin als ihr und daß mir noch nichts gebrochen ist, aber es ärgert mich trotzdem - ich bin wenigstens ehrlich! 

Gravieren tut jeder guter Schlüssel oder Schilder - Dienst. Die Biegung in der Kurbel sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar, daß ich mit dem VOTEC trotzdem noch schneller bin als ihr und daß mir noch nichts gebrochen ist, aber es ärgert mich trotzdem - ich bin wenigstens ehrlich!



das halte ich fürn gerücht. zumindest der erste teil vom x oben warst du keines falls schneller. aber is ja auch egal.
klar geh ihc drauf ein. macht ja spaß  
genauso wies mir spaß macht euch zu erzählen das ich heut nacht in den warmen süden flieg und ihr ned       hehe
aber wünsch euch n paar schöne tage hier. mit viel sonne und wenig regen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> das halte ich fürn gerücht. zumindest der erste teil vom x oben warst du keines falls schneller. aber is ja auch egal.
> klar geh ihc drauf ein. macht ja spaß
> genauso wies mir spaß macht euch zu erzählen das ich heut nacht in den warmen süden flieg und ihr ned       hehe
> aber wünsch euch n paar schöne tage hier. mit viel sonne und wenig regen.



Lucas, ich wollte Dich schohnen und erst mal abwarten, wie Du Dich machst. Ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise Gas gegeben. Seh´s wie alle anderen ein. Runter bin ich einfach der König. Sorry


----------



## Levty (1. Juni 2006)

Wart ab bis ich meine wilde ____ Affenschaukel habe


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. Juni 2006)

Ach Kinners, ihr laßt Euch viel zu leicht provozieren. Ich will doch nur spielen. Seht mal lieber zu, daß wir endlich mal zusammen fahren!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juni 2006)

ja den bach runter   

so ich bin dann weg. der flieger geht bald

ciao Lucas 

PS: in knapp 13 stunden lieg ich schon am strand


----------



## guru39 (1. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> DANKE du BIST MEIN GOTT AB HEUTE



Isch dachte du bist im Urlaub
gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Isch dachte du bist im Urlaub
> gruß Guru.



Jetzt sind wir den Shizzlhiller Lord Lucas für ein paar Tage los


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2006)

Man, da wohnt einer mit nem Helius in Eppelheim und ich hab das nicht gerochen  

Schade, jetzt wohne ich nicht mehr da. Wenn wir uns mal auf der Piste sehen, musst Du mal kurz anhalten... Könnte mir gut vorstellen, sowas auch mal mein Eigen zu nennen!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir uns mal auf der Piste sehen, musst Du mal kurz anhalten... Könnte mir gut vorstellen, sowas auch mal mein Eigen zu nennen!



Kä problem,ihr könnt auch mal bei uns mitfahren,wenn ihr bock habt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

Wann Wo ? Hoffe bis dahin hab ich mein neues Radl


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wann Wo ?



dieses WE So/Mo Winterberg,na? 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

Mit meinem CC HT, ganz klar! Ich wäre dabei wenn mein Bike da wäre :-/


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2006)

Verdammt. Ich bin zur Zeit in Frankfurt...

Aber Willingen soll ja ganz in der Nähe sein. 

Also, ich fahre gerne mal mit. Habt ihr auch nen Thread, wo ihr koordiniert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

NEIN JENS. Ohne MICH gehst DU in KEINEN Bikepark!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich fahre gerne mal mit. Habt ihr auch nen Thread, wo ihr koordiniert?



Klar doch! www.hd-freeride.de  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN JENS. Ohne MICH gehst DU in KEINEN Bikepark!



Schon zu spät. War schon mal in nem DIRT Park. Ohne DICH 

Aber mit dem VOTEC konnte ich da keine Dinger robben 

Edit:

@ guru: Ich habe gerade gelesen... Ach ihr seid das immer, die sich samstags an der Tanke Südstadt/ Weststadt treffen. Sehr relaxed. Da wohne ich nämlich


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

...und den Grundstein für den ersten Riss in deinem Votec gelegt, jaja...

Aber das wäre mal ne Überlegung wert beim Guru mitzufahren - Nächste Woche am MI und DO stehe ich Freeridemäßig zur Verfügung, ab da wieder eine Woche nicht.
Und komm mal ins ICQ wegen WE.

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Levty (2. Juni 2006)

So, ab heute wird der Thread aus "Lucas, Jens und Lev Thread" in "Guru, Jens und Lev Thread" umbenannt  !

...


----------



## guru39 (2. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ guru: Ich habe gerade gelesen... Ach ihr seid das immer, die sich samstags an der Tanke Südstadt/ Weststadt treffen. Sehr relaxed. Da wohne ich nämlich


Jep,komm(t) einfach mal vorbei 
des macht immer Spaß 
@Lev
gute Idee 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (2. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und den Grundstein für den ersten Riss in deinem Votec gelegt, jaja...



Und? Neidisch? 

Du bist so niedlich, wenn Du zwanghaft versuchst mir seit einem halben Jahr mein VOTEC auszureden und eigentlich damit nur erreichst, daß ich immer noch ein bißchen schneller als Du runterfahre  Ohne Bruch!

Das einzige was hier zusammenbricht ist Dein Weltbild


----------



## Levty (3. Juni 2006)

Wart ab bis ich mit meinem Deutschen antanze. Dann ist mir alles egal, außer dem Trail vor mir, den ich so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen will :hrrrr;


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wart ab bis ich mit meinem Deutschen antanze. Dann ist mir alles egal, außer dem Trail vor mir, den ich so schnell wie möglich hinter mich bringen will :hrrrr;



 WOLLEN und KÖNNEN   mein Freund


----------



## Levty (3. Juni 2006)




----------



## Levty (3. Juni 2006)

Muahahah, hab heut den Martin nass gemacht! Yeah!


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Juni 2006)

du gott!  DU GOTTTTT!!!!!!
             

darfst noch dazu schreiben, dass ich 2 wochen pause hatte und 500hm vorsprung....  aber lassen wir der unreifen jugend ihre erfolgserlebnisse.....


nachtrag:
Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:  
Du hast in deiner Signatur oder deinem vorherigen Beitrag 17 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 15 Grafiken. Bitte klicke auf 'Zurück' und entferne einige davon. 

Zu den Grafiken zählen Smileys, das vB Code  Tag und das HTML <img> Tag. Die Benutzung dieser drei Grafikarten kann vom Administrator eingeschränkt werden.

:lol:


----------



## Levty (3. Juni 2006)

Ich bin Gott. Ich weiß!

Jens, wie wärs mal mit der Farbe die ich im Anhang aufgeführt habe für deinen Rahmen?


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juni 2006)

@ Martinr: So sind sie... Ich sag nur: DU DU GOTT MASTER 

@ Lev: Wir wollen den Rahmen ja nicht edler machen, als er ist. Der Schriftzug stammt doch von einem Rotwild. 

Ich tendiere zur Zeit zu einer optischen Vergewaltigung. Orangener Hauptrahmen und gelbgrüne Gabel und Sattel... Grund: Wenn ich schon nicht durch meine Platzierung auffalle, dann wenigstens durch das Rad!


----------



## BikerAndy (4. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ja klingt gut die Farbkombio Lev steht da ja nicht so drauf wie ich ihn kenne aber ich fänds echt nett 
Naja heut endlich mal wieder nach meiner Verletzung ne richtige Tour gefahrn war richitg cool. (Tour 5 aus dem Bikepark Pfälzerwald)
Lev und ich haben am Johanniskreuz auch gleich jemanden getroffen 




Levs Kommentar:"Martin in 20 Jahren"

Ach ja und jetzt könnt ihr den Thread wieder umbenennen und zwar in
"Guru, Jens Lev und ANDYThread"  

Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juni 2006)

Und da wundert ihr Euch, warum so viele fluchtartig den Thread verlassen... 

Also meine enger Auswahl ist bis jetzt ein kräftiges Orange oder das Gelbgrün (RAL 6018) der Gabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Juni 2006)

Ich bin fürs kräftige Orange! Weil Bike und Gabel in selber Farbe ist Standard...und WIR hier im Odenwald spalten uns ja ab...(machen sogar die Pfälzer auf ihren Trails fertig, gelle Jens )

Ach und wann bekommste deine Gabel? Will endlich die Dämpferpumpe für die Gabel 

@ Martin: Siehste, in Zukunft wirste doch Pausen machen bei Touren 
Habe nur "Martin in 20 Jahren" gesagt weil der nen hässlichen Helm dabei hatte 

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martinr: So sind sie... Ich sag nur: DU DU GOTT MASTER


sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen gott????   

@ andy: der herr hat - trotz höherem alter- mehr haare als ich! ausserdem trink ich jetzt schon weizen! 


ansonsten, kinders, hab ich heut auf meiner tour durch den tiefsten odenwald ne krasse strecke entdeckt! keine fr- abfahrt, sondern richtg downhill! mehrere meter- drops, steile kanten usw. bins nur stellenweise gefahren, im herbst , wenn ich das nicolai- top modell hab (wie heisst das nochmal? ) fahren wir da mit dem bus hin und rocken kräftig runter!
unten im dorf stand ein rotwild-fiat- auto, ich schlussfolgerte, dass dort n dh- profi wohnt und das seine hausstrecke ist.

ach ja, neckarsteinach bei den burgen müssen wir auch mal abchecken!


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen gott????
> 
> @ andy: der herr hat - trotz höherem alter- mehr haare als ich! ausserdem trink ich jetzt schon weizen!
> 
> ...



Hilfe, meine Freunde reden nur noch von Doubles, Kickers und Freeriden 

Jaja. Das NICOLAI Top Modell heißt Nucleon - auch gerne genannt: "Jungs-ich-kaufs-mir-nur-weil-ich-es-mir-leisten-kann-und-um-euch-zu-ärgern-TFR"

Im Herbst, wenn dann meine HT fertig ist, können wir ja wieder mit Marathon Training beginnen


----------



## Levty (4. Juni 2006)

Oh man, müsst ihr mich so geil auf FR machen wo ich doch grad ne Pause mache?! Nächste Woche kann ich nicht fahren weil ich kein FR Bike habe und übernächste bin ich in Polen (Alkoholleiche). Aber wartet nur ab... bald bald kommt Lev wieder


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja. Das NICOLAI Top Modell heißt Nucleon - auch gerne genannt: "Jungs-ich-kaufs-mir-nur-weil-ich-es-mir-leisten-kann-und-um-euch-zu-ärgern-TFR"


erkannt! ich hoffe,d ass ihr mich und mein bike dann bei jeder ausfahrt anbeten werdet!





			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Im Herbst, wenn dann meine HT fertig ist, können wir ja wieder mit Marathon Training beginnen


lol! naja, für die saison 06 etwas spät aber sollte fürs energy- race reichen! 

lev. tolle teile,die du da verkaufst! bestimmt alles leichtbau, du solltest das gewicht der parts dazu schreiben!


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juni 2006)

Ja, ich sollte meine Trainigsprioritäten mal anders verteilen. Ich fühle mich im Vergleich zum Januar zur Zeit echt untrainiert. Kommt vom russischen Trainingsstil: "Ey guck mal Martin da vorne, ein Trail" 

Wenn Du Dir ein Nucleon kaufst, kaufe ich mir für meine Räder Rennradlenker - um immer ein bißchen verbeugt vor Dir zu sein. 



> *Lev Yakushko (01:01 PM)*
> GUT dass ich DICH hab du GOTTMASTER



... ich weiß!


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich sollte meine Trainigsprioritäten mal anders verteilen. Ich fühle mich im Vergleich zum Januar zur Zeit echt untrainiert. Kommt vom russischen Trainingsstil: "Ey guck mal Martin da vorne, ein Trail"


jaja, die worte lev und zielgerichtetes mtb- training sind absolut nicht kompatibel! 
und, biste gerade genauso unmotiviert wie ich? wollte seit 12h biken, bekomme aber meinen hintern nicht hoch.... ich glaube ich brauche ne mtb-motivier-selbsthilfegruppe......


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

Da kann ich nur ""

Ey, habt ihr was gegen meine russ. Fahrweise oder was?! Hoff doch nicht, ansonsten werde ich immer als letzter starten und als erster unten ankommen. Ihr wisst schon: "Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste"


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juni 2006)

Unmotiviert. Wenn ich mitte der Woche wieder komme können wir ja mal ne 100 km Tour machen und Du zeigst mir ein bißchen den tiefen Odenwald.

Gegen den Lev fahre ich eh keinen Marathon mehr. Für mich gilt der ICE Rider. Okay Lev hatte nen Platten und ist 11 km ohne Luft gefahren, aber hauptsache ich war mal vor ihm in Ziel. So lange ich keine Revane gebe steht das Ergebnis erst mal im Raum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das wäre mal ne Überlegung wert beim Guru mitzufahren - Nächste Woche am _*MI*_ und DO stehe ich Freeridemäßig zur Verfügung, ab da wieder eine Woche nicht.



Und?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

Doch nicht  die fu**ing Post lässt sich Zeit...
Dann bin ich leider bis zum 18.6 nicht da. Werdet es ja auch ohne mich überleben, odeR?


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nicht  die fu**ing Post lässt sich Zeit...
> Dann bin ich leider bis zum 18.6 nicht da. Werdet es ja auch ohne mich überleben, odeR?




Ja(R)#

und was gibt es denn für`n Rähmchen(Ufo DS ))???mir kannste es sagen,ich verrat`s auch net weiter 
Gruß Guru


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

Vermutlich n Stinky, aber ich hab noch nicht zugesagt. Hab gradn geiles Angebot


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich n Stinky, aber ich hab noch nicht zugesagt. Hab gradn geiles Angebot



Zeig mal 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (5. Juni 2006)

Das hier fÃ¼r 1000â¬ aber Problem: eine GrÃ¶Ãe zu klein und leider nur ein KB. Mal schauen...
http://cgi.ebay.de/kona-stinky-supr...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

Hi Lev
Das ist aber kein Freerider mehr naja is ja auch egal und wegen der kleinen Rahmengröße, das is net so schlimm aber mit 1nem KB ist dann wohl oder übel
schieben oder Busfahren angesagt,naja egal ist auf jedenfall besser wie so`n "SPECIALIZED" da brechen die Rahmen sehr SCHNELL 

Sorry das ich Gestern nicht mehr geantwortet hab, aber
ich war ziemlich platt von Winterberg und bin früh ins Bett 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lev
> Das ist aber kein Freerider mehr naja is ja auch egal und wegen der kleinen Rahmengröße, das is net so schlimm aber mit 1nem KB ist dann wohl oder übel schieben oder Busfahren angesagt,


...sag ich doch... =/



			
				guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> naja egal ist auf jedenfall  besser wie so`n "SPECIALIZED" da brechen die Rahmen sehr SCHNELL


Ja, als Bikemech. muss man das wissen. 
Was man so alles im www findent...







			
				guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich war ziemlich platt von Winterberg und bin früh ins Bett


Drecksack, *auchwill*...



			
				guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß Guru.



Gruß zurück.


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, als Bikemech. muss man das wissen.



das hat aber damit nichts zu tun,meine Aussage bezieht
sich auf meine Erfahrungen als Mountainbiker.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> naja egal ist auf jedenfall besser wie so`n "SPECIALIZED" da brechen die Rahmen sehr SCHNELL



 Jetzt bist du mein Gott 

Ein Kettenblatt hin oder her. Der Russe würde auch ein 20 kg Singlespeed den Berg hochtreten. Ist traurig und demotivierend, ist aber so. Deswegen habe ich mich auch auf´s Downhillen konzentriert. Hoch bekomme ich den "kleenen" Lev eh nett mehr  Und runter ist Gewicht bekanntlich nicht das Schlechteste!


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Ok, mein Gott bist du nun auch 



			
				Veloz schrieb:
			
		

> Der Russe würde auch ein 20 kg Singlespeed den Berg hochtreten.


Also mit deinem "Farat" bin ich noch nicht gefahren 



			
				Veloz schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen habe ich mich auch auf´s Downhillen konzentriert.


Abwarten...abwarten...der neue Bock kommt schon...



			
				Veloz schrieb:
			
		

> Hoch bekomme ich den "kleenen" Lev eh nett mehr


Mit welchem Rad  also ich freue mich auf das nächste gemeinsame Rennen, muss ja nicht Ilmenau sein


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

wie wäre es mit so ner Art "Kirchensteuer"  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Ich bin die Kasse!


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

Kollekte! Nicht Kasse...


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

Ok,und wann bringst du mir dann das Geld  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Im nächsten Biergarten wird es sinnvol ausgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

Freibier,hört sich gut an


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Der Jens schuldet mir eh noch eines 
Ach Guru, wie siehts denn mim neuen Film aus - aus HD?


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

Nix da. Erinnere Dich an Dein kleines Problemchen zum Thema... UPSSSSSSSSS


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Juni 2006)

heute auf der tourtreffe mich mit lev, 2min später will er ne treppe hochfahren, harter metallischer klang
(alles im abstand von 2 sek)

ich: "hat sich böse angehört"

lev:"nix passiert"

lev´s hinterrad: "PPPPPFFFFFFFFF"   

ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht: keine 200m nach dem start!!!!!!
war die lustigste aktion bei der tour, da kam mein baumknaller nicht ganz ran....


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Guru, wie siehts denn mim neuen Film aus - aus HD?


is Quasi schon in Arbeit 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da.Erinnere Dich an Dein kleines Problemchen zum Thema... UPSSSSSSSSS?


erzähl mal 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Problem "UUUPPPSS" kenn ich nicht  sagt mir nix. Deine Gabel ist fÃ¼r 12â¬ weggegangen und es hieÃ: "Wenn da auch nur einer bietet, kriegen Martin und du ein Bier."

Zum Martin: Ja, jetzt ist jeder von uns gegen einen Baum gefahren, auÃer dem Jens . Wir warten 

Und: Zum Platten:
Martin: Hat sich bÃ¶se angehÃ¶rt
Ich schau nach unten, sage: Alles heile!
Mach einen Schritt nach vorne: *PFFFFSSSSSS*

Oh man war das ein Lacher!

@ Guru
In 2 Wochen kÃ¶nnt ihr ein paar Bilder mehr haben - vom fliegenden Russen 

Ja, der Jens hat mich beim Kauf des neuen Rahmens betreut  Bald isser zu sehen


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Problem "UUUPPPSS" kenn ich nicht  sagt mir nix. Deine Gabel ist für 12 weggegangen und es hieß: "Wenn da auch nur einer bietet, kriegen Martin und du ein Bier."
> 
> Ja, der Jens hat mich beim Kauf des neuen Rahmens betreut  Bald isser zu sehen



Und nicht nur dabei, sondern auch bei einem fundamentalen Problem mit der Federwegsverstellung. Zudem wollten wir doch die Lustpumpe gegen das Bier tauschen, oder  Egal. Bei dem Wetter gebe ich eh nur Glühwein aus!


----------



## BikerAndy (6. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> heute auf der tourtreffe mich mit lev, 2min später will er ne treppe hochfahren, harter metallischer klang
> (alles im abstand von 2 sek)
> 
> ich: "hat sich böse angehört"
> ...



Abend,
also des hört sich doch endlich mal wie früher an 
Ich fahr in lezter Zeit immer mim Lev und warte nur drauf dass irgendwas passiert aber es tut sich nix noch NICHT mal n platten weder bei mir noch bei ihm.Ich VERMISSE so n kleinen "Boxenstop" mitten auf ner Tour schon richtig. Aber die Geschichte vom Martin macht mir wieder Hoffnung naja morgen auf ein neues!  ^^
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

Okay. Jetzt bin ich mal ganz krass!!!!

Jungs, laßt uns mal wieder fahren Und zwar kein FR-Gehopse, sondern eine richtige Tour. Alex und mir schwebt da der Samstag vor (dann kann ich Sonntag noch bißchen Freeriden - da war es wieder ).

Zur Disposition stünde die Pfalz (Tour 5) oder evtl. eine fachkundige Führung in dieser (Martin lieb anguck).

Ideen? Freiwillige?




(kleiner Tipp: Lev ist an dem WE nicht da  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Lustpumpe? ICH bin hier die Lustpumpe!

Ok Andy, morgen den DH ohne absetzen bzw Ellbogen am Boden  und wir machen einen Boxenstop, nur damit sich die SCheiben abkühlen und weiter geht die Abfahrt. 2 Wallrides an der Molkenkur  und ein Anlieger am Serpentinetrail danach.... *träum*

Und dann noch die 33! Ich freu mich!


----------



## alex75 (6. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Okay. Jetzt bin ich mal ganz krass!!!!
> Jungs, laßt uns mal wieder fahren Und zwar kein FR-Gehopse, sondern eine richtige Tour. Alex und mir schwebt da der Samstag vor (dann kann ich Sonntag noch bißchen Freeriden - da war es wieder ).
> 
> Zur Disposition stünde die Pfalz (Tour 5) oder evtl. eine fachkundige Führung in dieser (Martin lieb anguck).
> ...


Pfalz finde ich ne gute Idee, Strecke ist mir egal, Hauptsache viele Singletrails; gg. anspruchsvollere Stücke hätte ich auch nix.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Ich bin raus...wird mir hier alles zu "flach" und zu "langweilig"...


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach Guru, wie siehts denn mim neuen Film aus - aus HD?


Da ist schonmal ein kleiner "Vorgeschmack"   

http://rapidshare.de/files/22393424/Projekt_2006_1_1Mb.wmv.html

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juni 2006)

Mpffffff. Hat sich eh schon wieder gegessen. Also "El Martin" und "Bonebreaker Andy" sind auf einem 24h Rennen. VIEL ERFOLG 

Lev ist im Auftrag des Herren unterwegs und läßt mir meinen Rahmen in Polen umlackieren!

Damit bleiben nur noch Alex und ich. Andere Leute verirren sich ja eher nicht in diesen Thread (Zitat: "In dem ODW Forum eine Seite nur Spam" - eine Seite????).

Dann laß uns aber hier in HD bleiben, Alex. Zeig mir mal den Eichelberg oder so?


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Muahahah, da wird doch das Niveau wieder hochgezogen. Genial gemacht. Aber sowas mit Bike und Action wird ein wenig schwerer 
Naja. Freu mich schon aufs komplette Vid.
Und: Wer ist denn der Nico-Trikot Träger? Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

jep!!!!
sowas kostet ca.4std zeit 
G.G.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Glaub ich dir^^
Hast wohl zuviel davon  Kannst ja mal ne Tour unter der Woche machen


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

Mach ich jeden Mittwoch,ansonsten muß ich bis 18:30 Arbeiten,da bleibt dann keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Dann werde ich versuchen übernächsten Mittwoch
a) versuchen Zeit zu finden um mein Bike zu entjungfern
b) versuchen es bis dahin zusammenzupuzzeln


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

Ok,dann melde dich mal bei uns im Forum,das ist nicht so kompliziert wie hier 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (6. Juni 2006)

Mach ich dann wenn ich fertig bin mit der Baustelle hier!

und: hier ist NIX kompliziert. Man muss nicht mal etw. verstehen. Einfach tippen. Das ist Spam. Und der gehört in den ORT(Odenwald Revival Thread)!


----------



## guru39 (6. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mach ich dann wenn ich fertig bin mit der Baustelle hier!


was heißt hier fertig,hast du dein "KONA"schon 



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach tippen. Das ist Spam. Und der gehört in den ORT(Odenwald Revival Thread)!


ich mach nix anderes hier 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist schonmal ein kleiner "Vorgeschmack"
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/22393424/Projekt_2006_1_1Mb.wmv.html
> 
> Gruß Guru.



STOP Motion!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

is heut jemand von euch in HD unterwegs?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## alex75 (7. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> is heut jemand von euch in HD unterwegs?
> Gruß Guru.


Ja, ich habe vor heute zu fahren - wahrscheinlich Eichelberg - Weißer Stein.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich habe vor heute zu fahren - wahrscheinlich Eichelberg - Weißer Stein.
> 
> Gruss Alexander



Hi Alexander
ich dachte eher an den KS. Weißer Stein war bis jetzt immer öde(macht halt mit meinem Bock keinen Spaß)
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Ja, CC Tour. Mit zwei Kumpels. Stein - Stuhl (dann den alten DH Weg)
Uhrzeiten sind noch nicht fest 

Cheers.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> Uhrzeiten sind noch nicht fest
> 
> Cheers.



Ich warte auch noch auf nen Anruf von nem Kumpel und ich komme hier frühestens 13:00 los!
Wann seit ihr ca. am Stuhl??
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

GRUMMEL. Ich bin immer noch in Frankfurt...


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Jetzt wird geSHIZZLED! Lucas ist wieder da:
IBC: Haiflyer (13:05) : 
TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAG


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Ok, Lev ist bikön. Ohne Federweg hinten und bergauf möglichst schnell


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2006)

sch bin wieder hiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
in meinem reviaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
war nie wirklich weggggggggggggg
hab mich nur faaaaastegggt  

tach leuds
bin wieder da. nicht wirklihc gebräunt dafür um 100kilo schwerer dank lecker pizza und pasta hihi.

steig heut morgen aus dem flugzeug und was seh ich. SONNE. herrlich. hätt nichtgedacht das DOITSCHLAND dieses jahr noch sonne abbekommt.
mein hope packet is mittlerweile laut meim händler in südfrankreich gelandet. klasse gell  
wenns irgendwie hinhaut will ich morgen biken gehn.
jemand dabei ?

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

Ajo. Wäre ne Maßnahme. Um 12:00 gehe ich aber erst mal ins Uni Schwimmbad - Pfingsten abtrainieren. Danach können wir ja eine Runde fahren!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

Öhmmmm Lev. Deine Galerie ist verräterisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Rafft der nicht 

Und an den Guru, bzw. sein Nico: Beileid  ...musst du auch gegen Bäume fahren...Mensch...
PS: Dieses Bike meinte ich, is dochn Cdale Gemini, oder? klick


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

Öhmmmmm. Wie bitte. Guru hat ein Nicolai Helius ST geschmeddert.



Also, wenn Du den Rahmen jetzt auf die 5 Jahres Garantie getauscht bekommst, lade ich mir augenblicklich das Bestellformular runter. Ansonsten fallen mir keine tröstenden Worte ein. Sowas ist hart!!!!! Zu hart!

@ Lev: Der junge Mann auf dem Gemini hat leichte Haltungsschäden  Was tuschelt ihr wieder hinter meinem Rücken über dieses tolle Bike


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Rafft der nicht


ich schon 



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und an den Guru, bzw. sein Nico: Beileid  ...musst du auch gegen Bäume fahren...Mensch...


R.I.P. Nicolai
war aber auch keine Absicht 


			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Dieses Bike meinte ich, is dochn Cdale Gemini, oder? klick


achso,ne des war keiner von uns,des is einer von den Locals und ja Gemini is richtig.

Gruß der trauernde Guru


----------



## Levty (7. Juni 2006)

Hey Guru, ich will die Bilder. Aber der Rahmen ist ja wenigstens nicht gerissen. Es scheint irgendwie in Mode zu kommen gegen Bäume zu fahren, aber du musst ja natürlich übertreiben. Manmanman.

Und das mim Cdale: Muss mich dann verschaut haben, hab Cdale gesehen und dachte das wäre das Gemini. Naja.

Dann trauer mal weiter, ich gehe meine CC Schleuder pimpen. Cheers, Lev.


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn Du den Rahmen jetzt auf die 5 Jahres Garantie getauscht bekommst, lade ich mir augenblicklich das Bestellformular runter.


Das glaube ich net,aber ich kann es dir trotzdem nur
empfehlen ein anderer Rahmen wäre komplett
gerissen und hätte mich vermutlich gepfälht, gelle Lev du weißt welche ich meine 


			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten fallen mir keine tröstenden Worte ein. Sowas ist hart!!!!! Zu hart!


is net so schlimm,ich bin froh das es mir gut geht und ich nicht gepfälht wurde 
und hier sind die Bilder von meinem Santa Cruz Nomad 










und so sah es vorher aus 





Gruß Guru


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

AUA 

...jetzt wo der Rahmen hin ist... 

Bevor du die 888 wegwirfst 



> *ein anderer Rahmen *wäre komplett gerissen und hätte mich vermutlich gepfälht, gelle Lev du weißt *welche* ich meine



Ich will´s gar nicht wissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Daber ich kann es dir trotzdem nur
> empfehlen



Eh schon lange mein Traum. Wobei ich mich nicht so ganz entscheiden kann, ob LAMBDA oder HELIUS ST. Ich müsste die Böcke mal probefahren. Und dann...

...naja, Du weißt ja selbst was sowas kostet. Für nen armen Studenten reicht es halt gerade mal für ein Gemini 2000. Wobei das ja auch sehr gut fährt.

Und Bäume meide ich wie die Pest


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juni 2006)

@ guru: auch mein herzliches beileid! habs gerade von lev erfahren.... aber sei froh, dass dir nix passiert ist!

gibts ne zünftige rahmen- beerdigung an deinem lieblingstrail?


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2006)

auchmein beileid. sei froh das du mit qualität unterwegs warst. mit allem andren zb dem wort mit K..... wäre dir vielleicht die kauleiste abhanden gekommen  
ansonsten freu mich auf morgen. 

waskommt jetzt ? kann dir da nur n SX trail empfehlen   

PS: aber das bike war schon sehr sehr seeeeeeeeeeeeeehr geil. schade drum


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> AUA
> 
> ...jetzt wo der Rahmen hin ist...
> 
> Bevor du die 888 wegwirfst


jep,is schon in meiner Mülltonne,fisch sie raus 




			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> :
> Ich will´s gar nicht wissen!


ne,is was mit "S" net mit "C" 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juni 2006)

mit "S" ich glaub ich habmich verlesen. oder meinst du symplon.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> ne,is was mit "S" net mit "C"



Uffffff. Danke


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> mit "S" ich glaub ich habmich verlesen. oder meinst du symplon.



S OTEC ist es zur Abwechslung mal nicht  Ach für alle Freaks: www.votec.de ist wieder online  Wenn die nett andauernd pleite gehen würden, wär´s ne tolle Touren Rad Marke!


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Eh schon lange mein Traum. Wobei ich mich nicht so ganz entscheiden kann, ob LAMBDA oder HELIUS ST. Ich müsste die Böcke mal probefahren. Und dann...



des Lambda is ein "EISENHAUFEN"das kann ich dir nicht empfehlen damit kommst du keinen Berg mehr hoch und ein Umwerfer kannst du auch nicht montieren,das Helius ist(naja, war ) schon ein Klasse Bike 


			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> kann dir da nur n SX trail empfehlen


Sorry,aber nie im LEBEN 



			
				hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> aber sei froh, dass dir nix passiert ist!
> 
> gibts ne zünftige rahmen- beerdigung an deinem lieblingstrail?


bin ich auch ,nein das DING kommt an die WAND
zu den anderen 

Gruß Guru, der jetzt einen Saufen tun tut


----------



## guru39 (7. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> mit "S" ich glaub ich habmich verlesen. oder meinst du symplon.


ne,ich meine Siemens Bikes 
Gruß Guru


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2006)

Also mit diesen "S"s und "C"s steh ich aufm Schlauch...

Kaum komm ich aus der Garage, is schon der ganze Fred vollgespammt. UNGLAUBLICH! 

So, Guru, schau nicht zu tief ins Glas...! Sonst fährste wieder ggn einen Baum 

Lucas, wer fährt denn bitte Specialized?! Raus hier! 

@ Martin: Danke für den Nietstift, alles läuft prächtig...außer der Schaltung, muss noch einstellen 

Cheers, ich geh schlafen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2006)

@guru. achsooooooooooo siemens bikes. hehe ok  

@lev. was is jetzt eigentlich mit deim bike ? schon verkauft ? oder schon ein neues ? 

@jens. lambda is schon sehr geil aber glaub der guru hat recht. damit kommste nix mehr hoch. hab ma eins gesehn. n 2002er mit 2002er monster T. das war ein gerät. wahnsinn.


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2006)

160-210mm FW - 2300â¬ ! Hau rein Jens! Das Ding hÃ¤lt sogar einen Baumstumpf aus  (nichts fÃ¼r ungut)!


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juni 2006)

So sorry Jungs. Lev, Andy und Jojo auf der einen Seite und Alex und Lucas auf der anderen. Ich hatte heute morgen (wie sagen manche Forumsmitglieder so gerne) dicke Eier und bin um Punkt 10 draußen gewesen. Kilometer abreißen. War mal in Neckargmünd und hab auch mal die 4 Burgen Sache abgecheckt.

Alla. Das nächste Mal wieder im Verband. Musste heute aber einfach mal donnern und wollte auf keinen warten (und sei es nur, weil derjenige frühstückt - bin nämlich 5 Stunden durchgefahren ohne einmal das Bein abzusetzen). 

Also, bis die Tage!


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juni 2006)

Nachtrag:

@ Lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juni 2006)

Bevor die Rüge kommt: ja, für den Teltschig Turm habe ich einmal den Fuß vom Pedal abgesetzt (da war ich aber schon 4 Stunden unterwegs)!


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2006)

so heute das erste mal aufm trail im wald mit dem baby. wie gesagt vorbau und scheiben sind ja noch ned ganz so perfekt. das packet lässt auf sich warten.
also bei uns gemütlich hoch. man merkt den unterschied zum enduro auf jeden fall.
hat mich stark ans biggy erinnert.aber gemütlich gings schon gut hoch. oben dann pause gemacht und erstma dick pommes gefuttert hehe.
und dann schön trails runtr. war alles dabei. schön wurzelig. ausgewaschene steinpassagen. dann trail einfach nur sand. dann paar kleine kicker etc.
also  das fahrwerk is klasse. das ding liegt wie ne eins. wie ein brett und das gibt unheimlich sicherheit. auch bei kleinen flugeinlagen hat man nie das gefühl die kontrolle über das bike zu verliern. mir kommts wie gesagt schwerer aber auch kleiner vor. oder is das vielleicht weil ich mehr "im" bike sitz und ned mehr so obendrauf.
naja auf jeden fall. wars kein fehlkauf.

ciao Lucas 

PS: @jens. haja muss auch ma sein. auf jeden fall muss dieses jahjr noch winterberg und wildbad und offenbach drin sein. also lev hau rein und besorg dir n rad


----------



## Levty (8. Juni 2006)

@ Jens: Huj! Son Bild hab ich auch. Wo hast du deins her?  Ne, ok! Hast's geschaft.
@ Lucas: Jaja, Rad kommt demnächst, wart nur ab.


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2006)

ja mach hinneeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:
> 
> @ Lev



Kann man da runter Dropen 
will noch ein bissel spammen bevor ich nach Leogang fahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juni 2006)

Naja, sagen wir mal so. Können ja: aber Dein Steuerrohr könnte davon verbiegen


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, sagen wir mal so. Können ja: aber Dein Steuerrohr könnte davon verbiegen



das würde mir nicht`s ausmachen,is ja schon 
schön das jemand zum Spammen da is 
Gruß


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juni 2006)

du fährst nach leo. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSCH   will auchg. muss morgen schaffen während D spielt. könnt so kotzen. mein chef das *************** *********. ma schaun ob ichs noch umbiegen kann. nervt mich schon wieder. und samstag bis um 8. scheißdreck.


----------



## guru39 (8. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> du fährst nach leo. ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRSCH   will auchg. muss morgen schaffen während D spielt. könnt so kotzen. mein chef das *************** *********. ma schaun ob ichs noch umbiegen kann. nervt mich schon wieder. und samstag bis um 8. scheißdreck.


Naja, man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2006)

Fussball stinkt eh! 
Will auch biken, insbesondere mit mehr Federweg hinten als an meinem HT 
Muss aber noch 9 Tage warten. Fahre morgen um 1500 los und werde am SA/SO um 0100 zurückkommen. WENN die Parts da sind ist am SO Tour angesagt!!!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Juni 2006)

juhu bin schaffen und hab übelst kopfweh. fussball stinkt gar ned. du stinkst vielleicht  
noch 49 min dann verdrück ich mich hier und guck. juhuuuuuuuuuu hehe.
und noch 2 stunden dann is feierabend. GOTT SEI DANK. ******* da.
und heut abend erstma lecker grillen und bier.
sonntag freeride tour denk ich. also soweit dies mit nem 2m vorbau möglich is.

ciao Lucas

PS: hehe das die kette von dir ROSTFREI is davon sollte man bei einer nagelneuen kette wohl ausgehn können oder. hehe. aber connex stinkt. rohloff rult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (9. Juni 2006)

FINALEEEEEEEEEEE
OHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

2:1 

SCHALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


jungs lasst uns mal n termin für offenbach festlegen.

ich bin für irgendwann sonntags so in 4 wochen. dann is meine runde rum. lev hat vielleicht sein bike. meine teile sollten auch da sein.


----------



## Levty (9. Juni 2006)

So. ich boin heil in Polen angekommen. Die Tastatur suckt gewaltig, was solls... 
Gleich gehts in die Stadt, Party machen. Und naja, eine Woche Bikeentzug. Werde von hier aus meinen neuen Rahmen klar machen! Ist ein KONA Stinky geworden, Lucas! Wenn ich zurueck bin sind auhc alle Parts da, dann zsmschrauben und ab auf den Trail. Also gut. Binn dann malc wech!

Gruesse aus Polen. Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

ok stinky is genehmigt. wenigstens ein kona das man als okay bezeichnen kann. hehe.
jetzt wirste ned mehr gedisst. zumindest ned von mir  
ok cool dann könne ma ja in 4 wochen nach offenbach. cool männaz.

find ich sehr geil.

@jens. was um alles in der welt lese ich im gabel lackier fred ? was hast du vor ? berichte mal. 

@lev was machst du in polen ? denk du bist russe. außerdem hat polen heut 2 :0 verloren lalalalallaa


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juni 2006)

@ Lucas: Alles wieder verworfen! Ich hab jetzt eine NEUE grüne Gabel gekauft und werde mir von CICLOMANIX einen NEUEN grünen Rahmen schweißen lassen. Alles andere ist nur Mist.

In dem Sinne.

Gestern das Tor von FRINGS: GEILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL. Da war sogar ich platt. Aus 30 Meter einfach mal so reingelegt. 

Okay, ich habe gesündigt. Aber Eröffnungsspiel mit 2000 Studenten im Marstallhof war ein Erlebnis!

SCHLAND... SCHLAND... SCHLAND... SCHLAND


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

die tore waren alle ziemlich geil.
hab mich nur geärgert. hab 4:1 getippt. und das 2te von costa rica war ja mehr als abseits. also hätte ich richtig gelegen. mist.

naja macht nix.

morgen biken. wer is dabei. freeride tour


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei. Sag eine Uhrzeit und en Treffpunkt. Morgen ist Sonntag. Da muß sich das Lernen nach dem Biken richten und nicht anders herum!


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

also ich sag ma so. früh is ok. aber ned zu früh hehe komm heut spät heim.
also 11 uhr HBF wäre ok. von mir aus. dann fahr ich um halb 11 hier los. hoffentlich mim richtigen zug. gelle alex  . steh ich um 9 auf. des wär ok.
vorallem solls ja brutal heiß werden.
wo fahre ma dann ? weis halt ned was ich dem vorbau zutraun kann. ansonsten halt plattform und kicker oder so.
aber erstma noch 5 stunden schaffen hier. WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄh


----------



## Levty (10. Juni 2006)

Ok... Polen: erster Tag: Zurueck nach Hause gekommen um hab 4 und da wirds schon hell! Hier wimmelts nur von Dirtbikern/Streetbikern. Will auch 

Jaja, wenn ich mal mim "Fully" anrolle, wartet nur ab!

So viel von mir, jetzt gehts in die Stadt. Cya.

PS: FuBa Sux!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok... Polen: erster Tag: Zurueck nach Hause gekommen um hab 4 und da wirds schon hell! Hier wimmelts nur von Dirtbikern/Streetbikern. Will auch
> 
> Jaja, wenn ich mal mim "Fully" anrolle, wartet nur ab!
> 
> ...




FUBA ROCKS.
ich frag nochma. was machst du als russe in polen ?  was heißt wenn du mim fully ankommst. also gibst du zu das das vorher alles andre war nur kein bike., OK das wollt ich hörn.

so freu mich auf morgen. da wird gerockt. bei 30 grad hehe und geil im wald. und danach lecker bier.


----------



## Levty (10. Juni 2006)

Polenaustausch, Russlandaustausch gibt es leider nicht!

Jaja, ich war heute am Strand chillen, im Sand mit nem suuueeessen Maedel! Will jetzt nicht behaupten das icht besser als Biken  . . .

Sonne, Meer, traumhaft 

Bin weg, City und Alk rufen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

he kleiner vergiss die lümmeltüte ned. gelle. ned das da n kleiner lev rauskommt  
selbst meer sonne und frauen SIND NICHT GEILER ALS BIKEN.
 

wünsch dir viel spaß noch

hau rein

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja, ich war heute am Strand chillen, im Sand mit nem suuueeessen Maedel! Will jetzt nicht behaupten das icht besser als Biken  . . .




He Du DRECKSACK. Und was ist mit Deiner Bürgermeistertochter?????  

Sowas kann ich ja gar nicht ab. Betrügereien im Urlaub und dann auch noch stolz im Forum posten.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juni 2006)

P.S.:

Ich habe den 1000sten Eintrag gepostet. Bekomme ich jetzt ein Eis?


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> He Du DRECKSACK. Und was ist mit Deiner Bürgermeistertochter?????
> 
> Sowas kann ich ja gar nicht ab. Betrügereien im Urlaub und dann auch noch stolz im Forum posten.



jap muss ich dir recht geben. aber er is ja noch jung. vondaher. wird er schon noch an die richtige kommen die ihn auch ma verarscht. die erfahrung mussten wir alle mal machen. von daher.

morgen 11.00 HBF. freu mich drauf    

du bekommst morgen nen einlauf ok ? für deinen 1000sten post.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube Russen juckt das nicht  Zudem. Was geht eigentlich ab. Vor´m Lucas hatten wir wenigstens ruhe als er im Urlaub war... 

Morgen wird lustig. Ich habe heute eine neue "alte" DH Strecke gefunden. Und zwar mal nicht am KS sondern in Dossenheim/ Schriesheim. Sie sah aber sehr verlassen aus - also lange nichts mehr gemacht. Was aber zumindest dafür spricht, daß keiner sie entdeckt und abgebaut hat!!!

Paar schöne Doubles und die obligatorischen Steilkurven! Wer näheres wissen will folge mir unauffällig!

P.S.: Lucas, bringst Du morgen Deine Digicam mit?


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juni 2006)

Ich kam, sah und dropte (Veni, vidi, droppi).

Tja Lev. Weiß gar nicht, warum es dich am Drop nach dem Kicker Trail gelegt hat. Ist doch super easy - und geile Airtime!!! 

Ich fühle mich gerade richitg gut. Viel - sehr viel - Adrenalin im Blut. Diverse Kratzer, Schürfer und Wunde. Paar coole Drops gerissen und derbe Abfahrten gezaubert. Lucas hat sein Baby eingeweiht (läuft  ) und die Downhillstrecken ein bißchen platter gebügelt! KS Sprung war natürlich Ehrensache für ihn. Und den zweiten, bösen Kicker gut gezaubert. Bei dem habe ich mir wiederrum mein Wunden zugezogen (geiler Nosewheelie).

Und jetzt gehe ich ins FREI-Schwimmbad, um den Tag perfekt zu machen!


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juni 2006)

amen. mehr kann ich nicht sagen. außer das es affen affen geil war. super wetter. hammer trails. der stein kann abkacken gegen den stuhl. königsstuhl is einfach das el dorado.
joa oben die plattform entjungfert hihi und halt den 2ten kicker bezwungen. einfach geil.. jens dann noch nen SEHR SEHR dicken drop hingelegt. war einfach ultra geil heute.
meine wade hat mal wieder bekanntschaft mit den pins der pedale gemacht.aber alles in allem kann man nur sagen     

futter jetzt meine pizza und dann gehts ab an den neckar zum fuba gucken und bierschen trinken

DAS SCHREIT FÖRMLICH NACH EINER WIEDERHOLUNG


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juni 2006)

Jo der Stein taugt nur, um mal den Wurzeltrail zu bügeln. Aber für 40 hm runter lohnt es sich kaum 400 hm hoch zu fahren. Unten wurde der Kicker wieder aufgestellt. Mal gucken, wie lange er dieses mal steht?

Tja, am Königstuhl noch 3 - 4 schöne Trailgaps (so 2 Meter Teile) und dann wäre es perfekt! Und natürlich müsste man das Fußvolk wegbekommen


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juni 2006)

das fußvolk hat heut mehr als genervt. wahnsinn.
 

stuhl is einfach herrlich. donnerstag is die nächste freeride tour angesetzt. herrlich ich liebe feiertage.
diesmal kommt kicker 1 und vielleicht 3 dran.

hoff du kommst mit jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. Juni 2006)

Sodele! Leute: ich bin im Urlaub, schreibt mit gefaelligst nix vor  !

So, denkt nicht dass ich hier nicht bike  mein Austauschpartner faert auch und die Polen juckts net wenn da ein kleiner slebstangelegter Bikepark an der Schnellstrasse steht  am DO gibts Fotos!
Jaja, Jens und Lucas, wartet ab bis ich mim Ro...Kona endlich fahrbereit antreten kann. Ich bin jedenfalls alle 3 Kicker am Speyerer Hof gefahren OHNE zu fliegen. Das eine Mal war der Kicker am Arsch und das andere war etw. draufgelegen. Also...!
Weisser Stein, Bikepark, Mensch Jens, ich wurde in Gurus Welt eingeweiht   ! Komm mir nicht mit irgendwelchen verlassenen Bikeparks!
Tailgaps in HD/KStuhl? Wo? Habt ihr angelegt?
Wie ihr merkt bin ich heute frue zuhause, und nuechtern. Das lag einerseits daran dass ich hier im Meer schwimmen war und daran dass man in Polen in Oeffentlichkeit NICHT trinken darf. So'n ****...zum Glueck war der Bulle RUSSE!!! 

Bin pennen, morgen Party!


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jedenfalls alle 3 Kicker am Speyerer Hof gefahren OHNE zu fliegen. Das eine Mal war der Kicker am Arsch und das andere war etw. draufgelegen. Also...!



GANZ groß  

Zu Deinem SUCHE Beitrag in Deiner Signatur. Nimm das: bei Alu hast Du immer eine latente Gefahr (selbst wenn der Rahmen von Nicolai geschweißt wurde!). 

http://www.baustahl-dh-bikes.de/


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2006)

lev du bist der größte. wahnsinn.
alle 3 ohne zu fliegen uhhhhhhhhhh. naja auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn.
und nein das gap is nicht von uns angelegt worden. wer von uns würde denn im wald illegal was baun. war schon so als wir da angekommen sind.

jens heut mittag halb 4 gelle. welche protektoren hast du genau fürs knie ? also wir heißen die. 

ciao Lucas


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele! Leute: ich bin im Urlaub, schreibt mit gefaelligst nix vor  !



sowas sollte man(n) selber wissen. dann brauch man(n) ihm auch nix vorschreiben.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> lev du bist der größte. wahnsinn.
> alle 3 ohne zu fliegen uhhhhhhhhhh. naja auch ein blindes huhn findet mal ein korn.
> und nein das gap is nicht von uns angelegt worden. wer von uns würde denn im wald illegal was baun. war schon so als wir da angekommen sind.
> 
> ...



DAINESE PC FREE STYLE (black - Modell 2006)

Zudem möchte ich noch anmerken, daß ich die Kicker mit gut 40 Sachen nehme und die nicht droppe  Wenn ich die droppe, falle ich auch nicht 

Jo halb 4 beim CICLOMANIX (Rahmen bestellen).


----------



## Bax (12. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eh nur zwei Marken die geiler als CANNONDALE sind: Nicolai und Rotwild



À propos Rotwild: Ich habe die Möglichkeit, ein gebrauchtes RFR 0.3 (2001) zu kaufen. Gabel Rock Shox Stylo 120mm, Dämpfer Rock Shox Deluxe 120-150mm, verstellbare Geometrie, Louise FRs, Race Face Kurbeln, etc.

Was würdet ihr dafür zahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juni 2006)

Nicht mehr viel...

Hast Du Fotos?

Wenn Du einen anständigen Freerider willst, der auch Deinem Alter gerecht wird (also kein Kona)... Bleib doch markentreu  Die Geminis (gerade die 2002er und 2003er) werden zum Spottpreis rausgeschmissen. Darfst auch gerne mal bei mir probefahren.

Ne. Rotwild ist schon fein. Wie gesagt, schicke evtl. mal ein Foto. Aber so auf Anhieb würde ich grenzwertig 4 stellig sagen - mit Tendenz nach unten.

P.S.: Der Freerdie Virus greift um sich


----------



## Bax (12. Juni 2006)

Leider habe ich keine Fotos. Natürlich sind die Geminis total geil, aber ich dachte, dass sie auch gebraucht immer noch sehr teuer sind. Eigentlich habe ich nicht vor, einen Freerider zu kaufen. Es sei denn, es bietet sich was zum absoluten Schnäppchenpreis. Zuerst muss ich mal mein Prophet ausreizen und das kann noch ziemlich lange dauern


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juni 2006)

Das glaube ich auch. Dein Prophet ist ja quasi ein Light Freerider!

Aber so vom Gefühl her. Ein 2001er Rotwild mit einer Psylo usw. ist nicht mehr so der Bär (auch nicht für wenige hundert Euro). Wenn das Ding dazu noch gebraucht ist...


----------



## Bax (12. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich auch. Dein Prophet ist ja quasi ein Light Freerider!


Rischdisch!



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so vom Gefühl her. Ein 2001er Rotwild mit einer Psylo usw. ist nicht mehr so der Bär (auch nicht für wenige hundert Euro). Wenn das Ding dazu noch gebraucht ist...


Vielen Dank für den Tip! Da müsste man wohl erst mal eine zeitgemäße Gabel dran bauen und dann relativiert sich der Preis wieder.


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2006)

1. es heißt DAS freeride virus. hehe
2 is der rock shox dämpfer der letzte müll. finger weg.
3. ein 2001er rahmen finger weg.
4. die psylo is ned so schlecht aber würds dennoch ned nehmen

ich find die drecks legierung ned von meim rahmen. ich kotz.

@lev. das stimmt jens prügelt da gut drüber, langsam drüber droppen kann jeder.  und dann fällt man auch ned.


----------



## Bax (12. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> aber würds dennoch ned nehmen


Isch ah ned!  Vielen Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2006)

bitte bitte. kein problem.


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juni 2006)

also donnerstag freeride tour. schöne am ks. 2mal oder so.
bis jetzt dabei

haiflyer
fire fllyer
hann!bal

jens weis es ja noch ned. was is mit lev ? is der schon wieder da ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juni 2006)

Ad 1: Wenn ihr früh fahrt (sehr früh) bin ich dabei.
Ad 2: Nachgezogen. Alles drei Kicker!!! GESTANDEN!!! So jetzt fehlt nur noch der KS-Jump!
Ad 2.1: Dem jungen Mann, der mir am Drop die Äste weggeräumt hat, ein Trulala! Ich hoffe ich hab nicht zu sehr geposet! Schöne Gabel zudem. 
Ad. 3: Also ich tippe ja auf 6066. Aber notfalls musst Du mal ein Abstrich machen und es ins Labor schicken (solltest Du ja aus Deiner OP Zeit kennen  )


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juni 2006)

1. halb 10 hD
2. arsch jetzt muss ich mich donnerstag anstrengen hehe.
3. ks jump machst du am donnerstag
4. den abstrich. jo mal schaun. momentan fahr ich erstma. bei dem geilen wetter.
jetzt muss halt nur des drecks packet von hope endlich ankommen 

PS: nehm am DO die cam mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juni 2006)

Frank: Du kommst in Zugzwang


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juni 2006)

ob er den noch gestanden hat   hehe
so hab mir grad die knie schoner geholt. 
freu mich auf donnerstag. hoffentlich wirds n bissel kühler. 25 grad würdn mir auch reichen.


----------



## guru39 (13. Juni 2006)

He,das pic hat ein Kumpel von mir gemacht 
is auch gerade Bild des Monats hier in MTB-news.
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juni 2006)

Jaja. Daß es "Bild des Monats" ist weiß ich. Geht nur darum, das "Bax" auch ein Prophet fährt 

Lucas und ich haben gestern beim CICLOMANIX eine dunkelblaues Helius ST oder FR mit einer 66 gesehen. Und wem gehört´s. Man kennt sich doch bestimmt untereinander als NICOLAI Fahrer, oder?

Ich gehe jetzt bißchen bügeln - bei dem geilen Wetter. Grüße an die Füße!


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juni 2006)

muss dich enttäuschen. war n schwarzes mit ner 66 und dee max felgen. hab den knecht schonmal beim quad gesehn.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juni 2006)

Ich hatte den kurzen Eindruck, daß mir ein schwarz-blau matt entgegenschimmerte. Ist aber auch egal. War so von den Deemax geblendet, daß ich kaum auf´s Helius geguckt habe


----------



## Bax (13. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Geht nur darum, das "Bax" auch ein Prophet fährt


Hähä! Die Betonung liegt auf "fährt"!  

Sowas wie auf dem Bild kann ich aber auch. Fragt sich nur, wie mein Bike und ich danach aussehen.

Jens: Vielen Dank für deine zehn Punkte für das Bild in meiner Galerie.


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Hähä! Die Betonung liegt auf "fährt"!
> 
> Sowas wie auf dem Bild kann ich aber auch. Fragt sich nur, wie mein Bike und ich danach aussehen.
> 
> Jens: Vielen Dank für deine zehn Punkte für das Bild in meiner Galerie.



...oder fragt sich wie oft. Ist die selbe Sache wie bei Fliegenpilzen. Die kann man auch essen ... EINMAL!

Das Bild ist sehr schön. 900 hm - das ist doch mal was ganz was anderes, oder. Und ... das Prophet sieht schon geil aus  Oh Mann. Vor noch einem halben Jahr war ich noch kategorischer Amischrotthasser. Aber die Jungs von Cannondale machen echt schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

das prophet is schon sehr geil. schaut gut aus. viel spaß damit.

freu mich schon auf morgen abend 

SCHLANDDD SCHLAND SCHLAND

und donnerstag is hoffentlich gutes wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

Voll ätzend. Jetzt wo mein HT begraben ist und auf einen Nachkommen wartet und bei meinem VOTEC mal wieder der Dämpferbolzen gehimmelt ist, musste ich die letzten 3 Tage bei dem geilen Wetter immer Freeriden (wollte doch mal wieder so gerne eine Tour fahren). Naja, eine gute Seite hat die Sache. So langsam gewöhne ich mich an das Bike und weiß was geht und was schwerer geht 

@ Lev: Dein Monopol bröckelt langsam. Hab zwar heute nichts dolles gerissen, aber wenigstens mal vor dem TrimmDichPfad den Baum überfahren ohne auf die Fresse zu fliegen. Den zweiten danach kann man zudem auch überfahren, wenn man schräg anfährt und erst vorne und dann hinten drüberlupft  . Sogar der Baum vor Deiner Wand ist machbar.

Die Wand. Tja. Die muß ich Dir neidlos zugestehen - und da werde ich mich auch nicht rantrauen. Bin heute angefahren und meine Reifen hatten mal wieder NULL halt. Also, auf Waldboden sind die Gazzas Gold wert. Die haften, als würde man auf einer Fliegenfalle fahren. Beim Sprung wird jedes Mal eine Schaufel Erde mit hochgewirbelt  Aber auf Kieß und losen Sandboden. Uiuiuiuiui. Nicht fein das!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

öhm. trimm dich pfad ? jens ich erinner mich da an jemand der vorgestern meinte die thinke sei aus seinem programm gestrichen    

ne trimm dich is aber schon sehr geil. 
biste die 10 gefahren ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

Heute aber erst spät online  Naja, bevor ich weiterlerne, muß ich mich ja kurz mal rausreden.

Also, die Thing STÄTTE ist wirklich aus meinem Programm. Ist zwar ganz lustig da runter zu brettern, wenn Zuschauer dabei sind, die sich den Kommentar "Schei§ Fahrradfahrer" nicht ersparen können. Aber letztendlich ist das Materialschlachterei. Gerade der Wechsel von der Treppe runter auf das Plateau mit 50 Sachen macht der Gabel KEIN Spaß! Felgen und Reifen freuen sich auch nicht gerade.

Ansonsten ist der Heiligenberg aber gar nicht so falsch. Wenn man sich auskennt, sind paar schöne Sachen dabei. Und wie Du sagtest. Wenn man JEDEN Tag fährt, wird der Königstuhl auf Dauer langweilig!

Die 10 bin ich nicht gefahren. Nur den Trail ab der "Abkürzung" runter zum Kloster.

Hab´ zudem gestern des Gemini Team an der "Abkürzung" gesehen (und später noch mal an der Mausbachwiese). Wusste gar nicht, daß man damit Waldautobahn fahren kann


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

was is bitte ein gemini team ? meinst das gemini dh mit der siemens lackierung oder was ? 
ja heiligenberg is schon fein. achso ab kloster unten. joa ok das geht ja noch.
ja spät online weil ihc bis eben geratzt hab und eben hab ich mir n nerv geklemmt. ****. im rücken. 
so jetzt gehts aufs bürgeramt. beglaubigungen holen. juhu freu mich schon zu den bürokratenvögeln zu dürfen


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube es war ein Gemini 900 in Siemens Lackierung - nicht das DH. Trotzdem geht es von Waldautobahngefahre kaputt!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

hehe joa schon. 
oh man so geiles wetter glaub ich geh hier am negga bissel rumhüpfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

Ich gehe jetzt auch hüpfen 

Ausnahmsweise mal nicht am KS sondern vom 5 Meter Brett. Alla!

Morgen wird fett!


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

morgen wird richtig fett.
war grad autoputzen. man is mir heiß. glaub ich leg mich jetzt in die sunn und dann werd geduscht und dann is training und dann SCHLANDDDDDDDDD

herrlich.
also bis moin buwe


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juni 2006)

also morgen 9 uhr treff ich mit mit 2 leuds am mannheimer HBf.
sind dann ca um halb 10 in HD. dann gehts hoch und dann seh ma weida.

wird ultra geil morgen.
also dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juni 2006)

OLIVER NEUVILLE


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juni 2006)

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
so jetzt gehts feiern. was hier los is auf denstraßen is unglaublich. man man man. hammer
also jungz letztes mal hats mit restalk geklappt. wirds morgen auch wieder klappen.

bis morgen 9.40 am HBF.

wird geil      freu mich

ciao lucas


----------



## Levty (15. Juni 2006)

Mir ist schlecht und den polen, an die 20, die uns 4 deutschen, die nachm tor augespriungen sind und "deutshland deutschland" gerufemn haben, auch nciht. Die sind uns 2 bushaltestellen hinterhergerannt. das mieseste in plen gibt es 0,66l flaschen. die hauen mega rein, man ist mir nich gut, das ist nicht nromal, naja, dafuer bin ich sau braun! mogen geht s wieder an den strand, sonnen, baden. heute bestnad meine ernaehrung aus chips, popcorn, fraune und alkohol. ist nciht gesund. wenn man 2km besoffen springe muss wo hinter dem ruecken "germanie ubit" geschiehen wird (toetet die deuteschen" oder "wir hassen deutsfche".

so jeungs ich ahu mich weg, viel spass morgen und jesn: KStuhl und der 2. und 3. kciekr sind PFLICHT!!!!

n8, lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ...viel spass morgen und jesn: KStuhl und der 2. und 3. kciekr sind PFLICHT!!!!
> 
> n8, lev



WORD... Lev, alles Schnee von gestern. Les´doch mal den Thread richtig 

UND sauf nett so viel.


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juni 2006)

ich bin ja soooooooooooooooooooo müde.

shit. und schwitz schon wieder wie zau.  egal. der berg ruft.

bis späta jungz.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Bax (15. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> das prophet is schon sehr geil. schaut gut aus. viel spaß damit.



@haiflyer & Lev: Auch euch vielen Dank für die 10 Punkte. Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt.



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bild ist sehr schön. 900 hm - das ist doch mal was ganz was anderes, oder. Und ... das Prophet sieht schon geil aus  Oh Mann. Vor noch einem halben Jahr war ich noch kategorischer Amischrotthasser. Aber die Jungs von Cannondale machen echt schöne Arbeit!



Mein Händler hat mir ein Video gegeben, das die Leute von CD bei der Arbeit zeigt. Es ist schon sehr beeindruckend, wie die von Hand die Rahmen schweißen. Falls jemand Interesse an dem Video hat, kann ich es gerne kopieren.

Auf Korsika kann man super gut biken, allerdings würde ich beim nächsten mal eher das Rennrad mitnehmen. Die Straßen sind wie gemacht dafür und Autoverkehr ist in den Bergen so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Viele Trails oder Wege, die man auf der Karte finden kann sind unfahrbar, da sie total zugewuchert sind. Oft geht es mitten drin einfach nicht mehr weiter und es macht keinen Spaß, den ganzen steilen und ausgewaschenen Trail zurück zu fahren bzw. zu schieben. Ich bin auf jeden Fall selten mit dem MTB so viel auf Asphalt unterwegs gewesen. Man sieht auch zu 95% Rennräder und kaum MTBs. Die Insel ist eben MTB-mäßig noch nicht erschlossen. Trotzdem war's geil und die Landschaft ist phänomenal.


----------



## Levty (15. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Trails oder Wege, die man auf der Karte finden kann sind unfahrbar,



gefaellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (15. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> gefaellt


Naja, ich weiß nicht. Die Trails sind mit Macchia zugewachsen und meist erkennt man noch nicht einmal, wo es überhaupt lang geht. Die Macchia ist teilweise über zwei Meter hoch und man bräuchte eine Machete, um da einigermaßen durch zu kommen. Außerdem ist das Zeug verdammt dornig. Nach meiner ersten Tour waren meine Beine total zerkratzt und zerstochen.
Wenn einem das spätere Hochschieben nix ausmacht, kann man auch in eins der vielen  Flusstäler runter donnern. Die Wege sind meist ziemlich lang und steil und mit tiefen Rinnen durchzogen. Wenigstens kann man sich vor dem Hochschieben noch im Fluss oder Bach so richtig schön abkühlen. Ich habe diese Trails allerdings ausgelassen, da ich alleine unterwegs war. Wenn es dich dort hinpackt, findet dich keine Sau und wenn es Nacht wird fressen dich die zahlreich vorhandenen Wildschweine an. Wenn du Glück hast, kommt ein Jäger vorbei und findet dich. Wenn du Pech hast, jagt er dir vorher eine Ladung Schrot in den Ar...


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juni 2006)

so gibt wieder einiges zu berichten.

war ein ganz cooler tag. heut mal zu 4. 
jens is immerhin die plattform mal runtergerollt und hat sogar leicht abgehoben  
dann den dh runter. mitten im weg denk ich wer steht da. es is jens der flucht. ich denk was los. hat der nen platten. ich dachte mit gazzas geht sowas ned. naja und da man die ned runterbekommt aufm trail. (falls jemand nen trick kennt bitte nennen) hat er halt geschoben.
sind dann am mamut baum vorbei etc.
kicker 1 und 2 hab ich heut mitgenommen
hier nummer 1 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/kicker_1.JPG
kicker 3 ist leider zerstört worden. momentan nicht springbar.

bin den drop unten mal angefahren. aber der is momentan noch unjumpable. zumindest für mich. da brauch ich noch n bissel.

ansonsten sehr geiler tag. hat ne menge spaß gemacht und schweiß gekostet.

so denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juni 2006)

Jaja. NOKIAN Gazzaloddi OLC Reifen. Wettk(r)ampf? Jo. Von wegen! Unkaputtbar? Klar  

Naja, das war wohl diese eine Felsformation, in die ich reingeslidet bin. Ich fahre demnächst doch wieder NUR Marathon und Tour. Ist doch frustrierend. Erst den 20 kg Bock mit 38er Kettenblatt vom "fireflyer" hochgetreten und dann nicht mal 50 DH Meter mit meinem Cannondale geschafft. Und dann schiebe ich runter und hol die Jungs noch ein, wie sie sich am Kicker vergnügen 

So genug gemosert. Ich werde das Laufrad mit nach Frankfurt nehmen und dort neu zentrieren lassen und besorge mir dann dort so richtig FETTE DH Schläuche - Vollgummi oder Silikonimplantate aus der Schönheitschirugie 

@ Lucas: Das Foto ist doch ganz gut geworden!


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juni 2006)

@jens.  es war ein 40iger kettenblatt beim fireflyer

ja bild is gut geworden. vielen dank an den fotografen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe diese Trails allerdings ausgelassen, da ich alleine unterwegs war. Wenn es dich dort hinpackt, findet dich keine Sau und wenn es Nacht wird fressen dich die zahlreich vorhandenen Wildschweine an.



Gab´s da nicht vor 2 oder 3 Jahren nen australischen Kletterer, der alleine unterwegs war, mit seinem Arm in einer Felsspalte hängen blieb und nach 2 Tagen notgedrungen eine Ambutation mit seinem rostigen Taschenmesser durchführen musste. 

Also: Never walk alone!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juni 2006)

So. Extrem Leichtbau!!!! Denke zur Zeit über Bleischrauben nach, um das Gewicht nochmals zu optimieren. Wenn jemand eine schwerere Komponente hat (auch Rahmen) darf er es hier posten


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juni 2006)

kann ich leider ned ganz mithalten. 2625 gramm hinterrad.  

so und jetzt mach dich an den reifen. und ich will bilda gelle.


----------



## easymtbiker (16. Juni 2006)

so jetzt ich hier mal wieder kräftig off-topic!

hab gerade gesehen, dass das schlaflos im sattel am 5./6. august stattfindet, sprich gleiches woe wie der neustadt- marathon. also ich ziehe den neustadt-mara vor.... aber vielleicht fahre ich auch beides! schlaflos im sattel dürfte gegen 6h zuende sein, start in  neustadt um 8h, könnte klappen! 

ne woche später starten lev und ich in duisburg beim 24h rennen. hat vielleicht jemand von euch lust, uns dort zu betreuen? wäre prima!

hätte mal lust, n 24h rennen in hd zu veranstalten. andy, wie wär´s? 24h vom dachserbuckel? quer über trails und weinberge! verpflegung bei fa. bauer mit isotonischen weingetränken! 


von kollege lev bin ich schwer enttäuscht. dachte immer, er wäre so brav. aber dann schildert er, wie er auf die neckarwiese geht zum türken prügeln und jetzt fährt er nach polen um dort hooligan- mässig aufzumischen.... hätte ich nich gedacht....  

so, ich fahre jetzt das woe ins allgäu, etwas biken.... oder nur die füsse hochlegen wünsch euch was!


habt ihr  euch schon bei siedelsbrunn angemeldet? langstrecke!!!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juni 2006)

Hi Martin. Gar seltener Besuch 

Wie gesagt. Ich würde Euch betreuen, wenn ich nicht nervenmäßig blank läge. Ich glaube, einen Tag mal nichts zu machen ist gar nicht mal das Schlimme vom Lernen her, aber vom Kopf...

Neustadt wird wohl auch daran scheitern. Wobei ich gerne dabei wäre.

Siedelsbrunnen werde ich mich vor Ort nachmelden (geht doch, oder).

Lev ist ein ganz schlimmer Finger. Erst Freundin betrügen, dann Polen ärgern und das Schlimmste: von seinen Prinzipien abweichen. Okay, ich gucke ja jetzt ja auch WM, aber beim Lev ist das was anderes 

Allgäu? Boaaaaaäääääh ey. Der Arschtritt immer zum Schluß, oder. Schmoll!  Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juni 2006)

moin

also betreuen wäre kein problem. wenn ich in der zeit nicht in italien am strand liegen würde.
sorry

ansonsten dir viel spaß im allgäu. bis spätestens mittwoch würd ich sagen   bin schon gespannt wie ein flitzebogen hihi.

joa hier mal 24 stunden rennen wär cool. aber dann bitte nur 24 stunden bergab  mit shuttelservice.
man könnte das so verbinden . eben nicht nur wer am schnellsten immer unten is. sondern welcher shuttleservice einen auch am schnellsten wieder hochbringt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juni 2006)

Ich biete mich als Shuttel an. Langes Seil an´s Sattelrohr und dann dürfen sich immer 3 dranhängen


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juni 2006)

alles klar. ich nehm dich beim wort  

oh man hab grad n anruf bekommen. mein packet is da. und ich muss schaffen. mist jetzt bin ich ganz ****ig. muss gucken das ich heut früher abhaun kann dann kann ichs nämlich noch abholen und heut abend basteln    hab heut abend eh nix zu tun. geil geil geil.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar. ich nehm dich beim wort



Aber nur wenn ich ein 22er Kettenblatt bekomme


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nur wenn ich ein 22er Kettenblatt bekomme



NÖ 

oh man noch 5 stunden dann komm ich hier raus. und dann gehts ab zum packet abholen .heut is WEIHNACHTENNNNNNNNNN


----------



## BikerAndy (16. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hätte mal lust, n 24h rennen in hd zu veranstalten. andy, wie wär´s? 24h vom dachserbuckel? quer über trails und weinberge! verpflegung bei fa. bauer mit isotonischen weingetränken!



Hi,
VON SO WAS TRÄUM ICH MARTIN!!! 
Wäre ja auch nicht des schlechteste was man bei uns da oben von der Strecke rausholen könnte!!
Naja mal schauen könnt mir echt überlegen mit zu fahrn nach Dusiburg um euch zu betreuen würd mir denk ich nichts ausmachen. Können wir ja nochmal drüber reden!
Siedelsbrunn muss ich schauen ob ich es schaff hab mich dummerweise abends zur schlossbeleuchtung sicherung(feuerwehr) eingetragen. Was meinst du wann werden wir fertig/ zu hause sein??
Viel Spaß im Allgäu
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juni 2006)

geil geil noch 40 min dann hab ich feierabend und dann hol ich mein zeug ab und die abendplanung is auch schon abgeschlossen. juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu     

hab gestern übrigends meinen dämpfer ausgebaut und gereinigt. is leider doch nur die 222er einbaulänge. also nix mit getuntem 150iger dämpfer zu 170. egal macht nix. hab mich schon erkundigt. n dhx mit 170mm passt von der geo her rein  aber der 5th bleibt drin. der is geil
hab die feder mal getauscht weil die 375iger einfach zu weich war.
jetzt müsste es passen und die druckstufe bissel verändert. glaubder geht ganz gut jetzt.

ciao Lucas 

PS: heut abend gibts endlich bilder vom fertigen bike


----------



## fire-flyer (17. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> . Erst den 20 kg Bock mit 38er Kettenblatt vom "fireflyer" hochgetreten




jaja meine 20kilo bock hehe      
aber danke noch das ich mit deinem hochfahrn durft


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2006)

WIEDER DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
So, meine Teile sind auch schon da. Nur noch Schaltwerk, Ritzel und HR Bremsadapter (200mm, hehe) beim Leon abholen. Dann wirds das Stinky durch den Wald geprügelt. Ein rotes Stinky hat noch niemand gesehen, wa?

Ich gehe jetzt schlafen, in Polen aht mir einfach der Schlaf gefehlt, dieser wurde durch Alk und Weiber ersetzt! SO wünsch ich mir nen Urlaub!!!

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein rotes Stinky hat noch niemand gesehen, wa?
> .



will ich auch gar ned  



> dieser wurde durch Alk und Weiber ersetzt!



WAYNE interessierts.  

war gestern beim leon und hab auch meine restlichen teile abgeholt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Juni 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> jaja meine 20kilo bock hehe
> aber danke noch das ich mit deinem hochfahrn durft



1. Ich bekomme eine Revange! Das nächste mal ohne geplatzen Reifen 
2. Und ich hatte noch nie so nen Muskelkater im Arsch wie jetzt. Hehe, kommt vom stehend Hochfahren


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juni 2006)

hehe dann hau DH schläuche rein oder paar mehr BAR, 

könnt so kotzen. diese hope vollidioten. liefern die den falschen vorbau   jetzt geht der zurückschick und neu bestell zirkus los. AH WIE ICH ES HASSE.
ja klar gibts revange. will doch bald wieder fahrn und wie ich den fire verstanden hab will er wieder mitfahren. diesmal aber mit dem bus hehe


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2006)

Jaja, hab beim Leon auch meine Teile bestellt, aber die haben den falschen Adapter geschickt und das x.9 Schaltwerk haben die irgendwie net. Hmpf...

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juni 2006)

is schon richtig nervig. naja

zeig ma bilder von deim stinker. würd mich ja dann doch ma interessiern wies ausschaut.

jens was macht dein terminkalender. ach den bekommst erst morgen gelle. wegen offenbach.

will jetzt fahren oh man. noch 3 stunden schaffen. juhu.  

der neue vorbau wurde heute bestellt. hoff der is bis mittwoch da.


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2006)

So, grad wenigstens die Kassette von BlanckSports  abgeholt. Nur noch Adapter und x.9. Man, der Leon hat aber nur HOPE Sachen da . Scheint ja beide drauf zu stehen . Wieso fährst du kein Oversize Lenker, Lucas? Dachte das wäre Standard bei FR Sachen .

Bin mal Züge verlegen. Cheers, Lev.


----------



## fire-flyer (18. Juni 2006)

mensch mensch da hatter gazzaloddi(scheis auf rechtschreibung)
ich bin mit faltreifen rumgefahrn
also:
beine sagen:bus
herz sagt:bus
kopf sagt:bus
lunge sagt:erst gar net hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2006)

....ok, bin auch bald einsatzbereit - mit 2KB. 
Will aber jetzt was anderes sagen. 
Wollte euch diese Bild nicht vorenthalten, habe das auch als Hintergrund:


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juni 2006)

bin besoffen und finds nicht lustig. hab ich was verpasst


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bin besoffen und finds nicht lustig. hab ich was verpasst



Das ist mal eine Aussage 

Zur Verteidigung der Gazzaloddis. Ich hatte hinten - wegen dem AV - ein Schwalbe NR. 13 Touren Schlauch gezogen. Naja, wie war das mit dem schwächsten Glied ??? 

Fahr ruhig mit dem Bus hoch. Ich glaube sich mit nem Rocky Mountain das Uphillen nahezubringen ist nicht gerade die lustigste Aufgabe


----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> bin besoffen und finds nicht lustig. hab ich was verpasst





			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> WAYNE interessierts.



.


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mal eine Aussage
> 
> Zur Verteidigung der Gazzaloddis. Ich hatte hinten - wegen dem AV - ein Schwalbe NR. 13 Touren Schlauch gezogen. Naja, wie war das mit dem schwächsten Glied ???
> 
> Fahr ruhig mit dem Bus hoch. Ich glaube sich mit nem Rocky Mountain das Uphillen nahezubringen ist nicht gerade die lustigste Aufgabe




hab nicht mich gemeint ich fahr mim rad hoch. meinte den herrn fire flyer


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab nicht mich gemeint ich fahr mim rad hoch. meinte den herrn fire flyer



Seit wann fährst Du ein Rocky Mountain ????


----------



## fire-flyer (18. Juni 2006)

gell geh dich erstma ausnüchtern
ok der tourenschluach endschuldigt alles


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juni 2006)

fire-flyer schrieb:
			
		

> gell geh dich erstma ausnüchtern



Aber echt 

Aber mal im Ernst. Bei der Hitze saufen ist eh verrückt


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juni 2006)

ausnüchtern. hehe joa mittlerweile bin ich glaub auf 1.9runter hihi   bei dem wetter gibts nix geileres als abends fuba zu gucken und bier zu saufen.
und heut bin ich fertig. stand 7 stunden aufm tennisplatz. ich muss ins bett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ausnüchtern. hehe joa mittlerweile bin ich glaub auf 1.9runter hihi   bei dem wetter gibts nix geileres als abends fuba zu gucken und bier zu saufen.
> und heut bin ich fertig. stand 7 stunden aufm tennisplatz. ich muss ins bett



Du CCler. 1,9 !!! Richtige Jungs haben mindestens 2,6 Promille  Weißt schon  Oder wenigstens 2,35 oder 2,4 - wenn sie breit genug bauen


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juni 2006)

1,9 pro auge hätt ich erwähnen sollen


----------



## fire-flyer (18. Juni 2006)

sooo un jetzt mit 2.8promile um dunkeln auf de königstuhl


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juni 2006)

Öhhhhm. 2 x 1,9 gibt aber 3,8


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juni 2006)

ja des wärs. hehe da hätt ich ma bock drauf.


----------



## fire-flyer (18. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Öhhhhm. 2 x 1,9 gibt aber 3,8



ach komm du bist doch voll wien ämer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2006)

Määää, dreckswetter. Ey Wormser, biste am DO auch dabei?

Ich geh jetzt mal in die Haja, morgen früh raus.

Cheers.


----------



## fire-flyer (19. Juni 2006)

do gaaaanz schlecht
abschlussfeier:
weiber+alkohol=kein biken


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Määää, dreckswetter. Ey Wormser, biste am DO auch dabei?
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal in die Haja, morgen früh raus.
> 
> Cheers.



Lev, jetzt fang Du auch noch mit dem Slang an... Ich weiß eh nie, was mir die Flyer-Bros. sagen wollen - gebe einfach blöde Antworten ins Blaue hinein 

Heute und morgen darfs noch mal regnen, damit die Trails bißchen mehr kleben. Mittwoch und Donnerstag aber bitte Sonne!


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Heute und morgen darfs noch mal regnen, damit die Trails bißchen mehr kleben. Mittwoch und Donnerstag aber bitte Sonne!



Ich gebs an Gott weiter!


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2006)

lev du brauchst es ned an mich weitergeben. ich habs schon verstanden.

@velo was heißt hier was die flyer.bros dir erzählen. ich red doch kein slänngggg-. kann ich aber gern mal machen  gelle hea. do vaschtehsch awwer kä word mea.des is holt bei uns so mit de sproch die is ned so gonz ähfach zu schwätze und zu vastehe.do musch halt schun en woschächta monnemer bu soi.


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Tja, der Herr Haiflyer will unbedingt ein Foto von meinem neuen Ross sehen, aber neehh! Erst wenns in seinem Revier ist, wird es festgehalten.

 Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Juni 2006)

Ich glaube Dein Bike fühlt sich im Wald wohl ... da ist der Name Programm


----------



## fire-flyer (19. Juni 2006)

de womser han a en gude släng do kenn ma babble wie ma wolle du flochzang 
wenn du nochmo mänscht unsan släng zu beschmutze dann tred ich da es nächst mo sonscht wo hie


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2006)

ajo des würdsch awwer ah mol sage.

do guck da des oh. ich brech jedes mol ab wann ich des sehe tu.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=WiIB1RcakWg

is der hammer.

freu mich voll auf donnerstag.


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen dieses verf!ckte Roadgap zu springen.





Hab mir die das ein oder das andere Video davon angeschaut und mehrere Fotos. Zwei sind da mim HT runter. Landung und Auslauf stimmen. Das ist machbar *sichMutzusprech* !

...wollt ich loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (19. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen dieses verf!ckte Roadgap zu springen.



Nimm doch einfach das Bike, das da auf dem Bild ist (wie hieß noch mal der Hersteller?). Damit wird's bestimmt ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Es geht nicht ums Bike, sondern um das was man im Kopf hat (bzw nicht hat). Wers hat, musses überwinden.

Wer sagt dass ich ein schlechteres Bike habe?! 
Übrigens: Ist doch ein Rocky Mountain, odeR? Also wie ein Cdale sieht das nicht aus...kann mich aber irren!

Edit: Isn Santa Cruz

Edit2: Jetzt bin ich wieder verunsichert, man... (also was das Bike angeht)


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2006)

lol das is kein santa. das is n rocky mountain RMX mit ner 888 und zumindest vorne hope mono bremsen. man das erkennt man doch. tztztz

das roadgap is schon sehr übel. ich film dann lieber. springen würd ich das eh nie. 

freu mich ultra auf donnerstag. dann gibts 2 neue bikes zum posen       gelle lev hihi

EDIT: das bike hat ultra geile DEEMAX felgen drauf. herrlich und auch hinten hope bremsen. sehr schönes bike.

EDIT2. stimmt ned wir ham 3 zum posen. leon is ja auch mim neuen am start


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Auja, dann fahren wir extra an einer Eisdiele vorbei um das Vrourteil zu bestättigen. 
Wie wärs mit der "Rutsche"? Die soll wieder fahrbar sein.

Das Roadgap... jaja, können wir dorthin bitte nach dem 14.08.2006 hin bitte?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen dieses verf!ckte Roadgap zu springen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



isch bin dabei 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

OK! Bist du am DO Abend auch dabei? Wäre klasse!
Was macht das blaue Nico? Oder haste das neue schon?


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2006)

was is am Do?
mein I-net funzt net richtig 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2006)

wir gehn donnerstag fahren. ja wär cool wenn du auch dabei bist.

lev ja ich will auch im august nach winterberg. dann bin ich ausm urlaub wieder da. dann kann ich mir auch was brechen. vorm urlaub auf keinen fall weil für den urlaub würd ich alles tun.
davor darf nix passiern.


----------



## Levty (19. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wir gehn donnerstag fahren. ja wär cool wenn du auch dabei bist.
> 
> lev ja ich will auch im august nach winterberg. dann bin ich ausm urlaub wieder da. dann kann ich mir auch was brechen. vorm urlaub auf keinen fall weil für den urlaub würd ich alles tun.
> davor darf nix passiern.



Seh ich genau so! Nur dass bei mir am 14/15 das Saisonrennne überhaupt ist: Duisburg 24h
Jaja, CC/Marathon, wollt davon nix wissen, MIR ist das wichtig!

@ Guru:
Wenn ich genaueres weiß, kann ich dich anrufen, deine Nummer hab ich ja.

Gruß, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juni 2006)

also bis jetzt steht ma im raum um halb 4 beim leon. oder 4 mir egal und von da aus dann hoch auf den stuhl und sich dann dort austoben.

also urlaub geht über alles. davor will ich mir nix brechen.


----------



## Levty (20. Juni 2006)

Ja, IHR steht beim LEON um halb vier. Ohne mich denke ich, denn die Teile die heute "auf jeden Fall" da sein sollten, hole ich (hoffentlich) morgen ab. Ansonsten kein Lev, keine Cam, kein neues Bike.

Cheers, Lev


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Juni 2006)

lol solche hope *****************************************. es gibt gar keinen vorbau mit 50mm länge in ner 25iger klemmung. man man man. so ein ****

SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND 3:0 hammer.


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2006)

Schule...erste Stunde und schon vorm PC.

Heute nach der Schule hol ich die Parts ab. Hoffe die sind da. :kotz: 

Ansonsten geh ich KM schrubben.
Jetzt GK Arbeit. Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Juni 2006)

hehe schüler wolltich nochmal sein  

ich geh jetzt duschen frühstücken und dann schau ich mal was der martin mir heut so erzählen kann über seinen beruf. komm mir n bissel vor wie bei der sendung mit der maus     

also dann

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2006)

Schön gebastelt heute, mein Bike fährt und fliegt... freu mich auf morgen. Auf die reparierten Kicker und die Rutsche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2006)

Noch ein Video vom Drop: 
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/29514
nein Lucas, das kennst du noch nicht !

Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Juni 2006)

jo geiles video. freu mich auch auf morgen


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2006)

dann wünsch ich euch mal Morgen viel Spaß 
Und Lev,nicht gegen nen Baum fahren mit deinem neuen
"Kona" 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2006)

Werd ich NICHT machen.
Danke, ich geh jetzt Videos gucken


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2006)

Hi Haiflyer
mach ä mol doi "IBC" Poschtfach subääääääääär 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2006)

lol


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Haiflyer
> mach ä mol doi "IBC" Poschtfach subääääääääär
> Gruß Guru.




schon bassiert.  hatte da zuviel spam drin hehe. 

jungz wetter is mehr als mies heute. naja wurscht.

leon kommt nicht mit. muss arbeiten.

wenns pisst komm ich aber ah ned mit. aber solangs nur kalt is is ma des wurscht.


----------



## Levty (22. Juni 2006)

Ja, wo treffen wir uns? Jens und ich treffen uns um halb bei ihm. Wo sammeln wir dich auf Lucas? ..und wann?

Ich nehm Cam mit. Foto auch denke ich. Jens und ich fahren abends noch mal die Himmelsleiter...

Das Bike wird richtig gequält !

Kommt sonst noch jemand?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

um halb bei ihm. könne ma uns von mir aus dann am HBF treffen und dann den assi weg hoch beim juristischen seminar.  
dann von oben den mamutbaumtrail runter. zu den kickern. da mache ma dann pics. ohne ende.  

mein vorbau is grad gekommen     glei runtergehn und dranschrauben juhuuuuuuuuuuuu

so vorbau is dann. geil siehts aus. 
jetzt isses endlich so ziemlich fertig.

also ich komm mim zug um 5 vor 4 an am hbf. treffe ma uns am besten da.
so bin dann ma lernen

bvis später


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juni 2006)

"It can´t rain all the time" - 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Das ist nichts!

15:30 Treffpunkt bei mir (ich komme runter).
15:45 - 16:00 Treffpunkt HBF (muß vorher noch ein paar Sachen auf dem Weg dorthin erledigen)

Einstieg: entweder Bergfriedhof oder Rohrbach. Dann nehmen wir noch mal den Ehrenfriedhof mit. Da kann man schöne Treppen springen! Dann hoch KS. Ich springe heute ins Flat  Ihr dann runter zum DH - ich dann runter mit dem DRK!

Alla. Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

ouh ich merk schon da is einer ganz heiß hehe.
freu mich auch schon. 
und vorallem auf massssssig bilder.


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

sobin wieder zurück. was ein geiler abend. wahnsinn. super trails super kicker. super leute.
ham noch einen kennengelernt. der jetzt auch immer mit fährt. war richtig geil.
freu mich auf die pics. LEVVVVVVVVVVVVV beeil dich.

ps. jens hat den boden geküsst  sorry jens musste sein hehe.


----------



## freeriderth (22. Juni 2006)

servus jungs wollt ma schöne grüße da lassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wahnsinn. super trails super kicker. super leute.




Super DROPS Sorry Lucas, musste sein 

Zudem, hab mich heute insgesamt 4 mal gelegt: Kicker, Rutsche, und zwei Mal an der Himmelsleiter!

@ freeriderth: Tougher Mitreiter! Nur das mit dem wheelen... Neid!


----------



## freeriderth (22. Juni 2006)

kann ich  au nix dazu ich kann das nun mal un da machts spass nen weg lang zu heitzen un zu wheelen


mfg marco


ps:danke


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

ach sieh an. der arsch wheeler   jhehe ne is schon ziemlich dick.
also bis zur nächsten tour. lev beeil dich mit den pics. mannnnnnnnnnn

jens der drop kommt noch keine sorge.
den 2ten kicker musste noch n paar mal nehmen dann haste das gefühl dafür raus. hehe. aber is schon krass das immer an dem der nosewheely kommt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich  au nix dazu ich kann das nun mal un da machts spass nen weg lang zu heitzen un zu wheelen
> 
> mfg marco
> 
> ps:danke



Ne, ist schon echt nicht schlecht 

So, da Lev mit den Fotos nicht beikommt. Eins von mir. Diese Hose wurde heute gerockt. Und das ist nur das Negativ zu den Einschlägen am Körper - aber wie immer: die werden nicht fotografiert (eine gewissen Intimssphäre sollte ja gewahrt bleiben).


----------



## Levty (22. Juni 2006)

Fotos sind Online, links im Menü auf Fotos klicken und dann das Album auswählen!
Hier der Drop: 

 (Der Landehügel ist unnötig )
Und mein Bike: Endlich fertig:


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juni 2006)

hehe geile bilder leider zu dunkel. macht aber nix.

wenn du dein KONA postest. poste ich meins auch  







leicht unscharf aber grad das find ich ziemlich dick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Fotos sind Online, links im Menü auf Fotos klicken und dann das Album auswählen!
> Hier der Drop:
> 
> (Der Landehügel ist unnötig )
> Und mein Bike: Endlich fertig:



Hi Lev
richtig geil 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (22. Juni 2006)

Jo, danke. Aber mal im Ernst, jeder der heute gesprungen ist, ist über den Landehügel geflogen , stimmts Lucas? 

@Guru: Steht am Mittwoch fahren?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hehe geile bilder leider zu dunkel. macht aber nix.
> 
> wenn du dein KONA postest. poste ich meins auch
> 
> ...


des is a schee 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2006)

@Guru: Steht am Mittwoch fahren?[/QUOTE]

ich glaube schon,wenn net widda so schlechtes Wedda wie heit is 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juni 2006)

Darf ich dann auch noch mal 













und...


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich dann auch noch mal


Jaaaaa 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Juni 2006)

So, und nun noch mal was für´s Auge. Wer auch so schöne AnimGifs haben will, schreibe mir hier den Zeitindex vom Filmmaterial! Ich werde dann mein möglichstes tun!


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Juni 2006)

ja SPAM SPAM SPAM    hehe

oh man ich muss heut arbeiten und hab so keine lust. will biken gehn mannnnnnnnnnnnn. war richtig dick gestern. wegen mittwoch muss ich schaun. kann ich noch ned genau sagen. aber sonntag in ner woche spätestens bin ich wieder am start. definitiv. marco is auch dabei. hoff das noch n paar dabei sind dann.

ciao Lucas 

PS: drückt mir die daumen das der tag gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schnell vorbei geht.

PPS: Jens darf ich dich darauf hinweisen das deine hose DIRTY is.


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal im Ernst, jeder der heute gesprungen ist, ist über den Landehügel geflogen



he kleiner übertreibs mal nicht. du bist vielleicht über das geflogen was wir "gepimpt" ham aber über den LANDEHÜGEL bist du nicht geflogen. aber is ja auch egal.


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Juni 2006)

So, mal ein kleiner Pilotfilm zu unserem Saisonziel 

Ich habe sogar nur 1 Szene wiederholen müssen, aber auch nur, weil Lucas nicht gesprungen ist und ich das Video anständig enden lassen wollte. Ansonsten ist das Video chronologisch aufgebaut.

Wir brauchen DRINGENDS Abfahrtssequenzen (Lev: Samstag???).

---

Dein Download-Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/23873491/22juni2006.mpg.html


----------



## alex75 (23. Juni 2006)

Geiles Video Jens


----------



## freeriderth (23. Juni 2006)

ich bin am samstag dabei wenn ihr mir bescheid sagt!!!


mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Juni 2006)

Sagen wir mal Samstag nachmittags - so ab 15:00 Uhr. Könnt ja was ausmachen. Ich bin ab gleich bis morgen erst mal weg! Gucke dann morgen früh nach, wann ihr Euch wo trefft!


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Juni 2006)

Och Mensch. Ich könnte mir das Video immer und immer wieder angucken. Ist zwar von der Aktion nicht so doll. Aber cool mal was zu haben, wo man selbst drauf ist. Und die Musik: "Right next door to hell..." Yeah, rockt!

So bin weg. Aber vorher gucke ich mir das Video noch mal an


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Juni 2006)

jungz seid ihr eigentlich bescheurtt samstag mittag um 3 biken. wenn um 5 deutschland schweden spielt. 

tztztz.

also wer is dabei dienstag nachmittag ? hab bis 15 vor 1 uni. bin um 2 daheim. dann umziehn etc. könnt um halb 4 ca am HBF sein oder 4. würd ja reichen.
also wer bock hat.

ciao Lucas


----------



## fire-flyer (23. Juni 2006)

hm dienstag klingt gut bin ja offiziel ab heute mit de schul fertig also zeit 
wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr ach mo nach worms kumme wenner wollt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (23. Juni 2006)

hm des wär ah geil.
dienstag biken mein freund. du bisch dabei.
wir gehn rocken.

jawoll geil.
 ma schaun worms oder stuhl. ich wär für stuhlö hehe. der dreggs drop


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2006)

Ich dachte wir veröffentlichen nicht den Film? Ist doch langweilig wenn wir nach jedem Drehtag alles hier reinstellen. Dann kennt man die Szenen und findet den Film nicht so toll...

Naja Lucas, schau mal, ich bin schon fast im kleinen Gegenhang geladet, da war ich höchstens mim HR aufm Landehügel.

Wenn dann SA Abend, so gegen 1730 - 1800, muss noch schauen. Evtl sogar früher, kommt drauf an wieviel zu tun ist.
Ausschlafen müsst ich auch, heute Triathlon mitgemacht :kotz: 

Am DI entscheide ich mich Spontan! Aber 1600 am HBF klingt gut.

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## freeriderth (23. Juni 2006)

h jungs 
also samstag(morsche) kann ich auch erst so gegen 1300 weil ich mein hr nochma neu zentrieren lassen muss.die treppen heut waren zu viel des guten.
dienstag is so ne sache weil ich erst frühestens um 1559 mim zug los fahren kann.werd euch abba noch bescheid sagen!


mfg marco


ps: könnt ich ma die handynummer von velo oda lev haben?pm wär nich schlecht.


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Juni 2006)

jungs es is fussball man. unglaublich.

hehe.
lev da gibts keinen gegenhang beim drop nur so zur info. aber is ja auch egal du bist eh der pimp. wissen wir doch mit deim kona.
also dienstag mittag auf jeden fall und ansonsten dann sonntag in ner woche.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (23. Juni 2006)

Ok, Lucas, ich hab gesagt "kliener Gegenhang", den zeig ich dir bei der nächsten Ausfahrt 

Jo, Marco, schaff dir mal ICQ an! www.icq.com 

Ich geh pennen, heute wars zuviel des guten!

Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juni 2006)

ja zeig mir den und wir brauchen noch video material von der rutsche. glaub des is ganz lustig anzuschaun heh.
sop bin schaffen. bis um 4 dann kommt SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND  
hoffentlich räumen wir die schweden weg heut. mein tip 3:1 schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

wer wäre am dienstag dabei ?=

marco montag abend in mannheim bissel rumhupsen ? neckarpromenade etc.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

Ich weiß ja nicht (mehr) viel. 

Aber ein paar Sachen weiß ich:

1. Ich wurde heute morgen um 5 aus einer Wohnung gekehrt, weil der Gastgeber den Boden wischen wollte.

2. Der Heimweg war echt eine Qual.

3. Mir ist schlecht.

4. Ich geh jetzt kotzen und dann wieder ins Bett.

5. Bis Dienstag!


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

So viel zum Thema "Wir brauchen Abfahrtsequenzen, wie wärs am SA?". Naja, dann mal schönen Tag noch Jens 

Prost , Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht (mehr) viel.
> 
> Aber ein paar Sachen weiß ich:
> 
> ...




klasse so wirds mir heut abend gehn wenn schland gewonnen hat   hihi und morgen spiel. mir wurscht. 
herrlich. jens is dienstag auch dabei ´subba. des freut mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Geht heute irgendwer biken? Meldet euch mal per ICQ oder so.

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juni 2006)

so bin fertig mit schaffen
jetzt gehts zum SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND
3:1 mein tipp.

poldi 1:0
ballack 2:0
dann ein schwede 2:1 und dann kommt
Frings mit nem hammer freistoß 3:1

SCHALALALALALALALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> klasse so wirds mir heut abend gehn wenn schland gewonnen hat   hihi und morgen spiel. mir wurscht.
> herrlich. jens is dienstag auch dabei ´subba. des freut mich.





Herrlich: pünktlich kurz vor 16:00 wieder auferstanden. Jetzt geht´s erst mal Grillen (mit Fußballübertragung). Hoffe, die haben Bier da 

NEINNNNN. Keine Chance. Ich trinke heute nur noch Wasser 

Ein Tipp habe ich nicht. Aber klar. Das erste Tor fällt in den ersten 5 Minuten für Schland. Dann Ausgleich in der ersten Halbzeit und in der zweiten wird den Schweden ein Ticket nach Hause gekauft !!!! Und zwar so richtig derb!


----------



## freeriderth (24. Juni 2006)

ja am montag bin ich dabei haifly.


war heut wieder mal spontan aufm ks un hab wieder 4 leutz kennen gelernt 



mfg marco


ps wenn ich mir icq zu leg dann kackt mein rechner ab bzw mein i-net anschluss


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> war heut wieder mal spontan aufm ks un hab wieder 4 leutz kennen gelernt



Ich glaub des waren wir 

@Velo
zu deinem Video:Erinnert mich an mein erstlings (Mach)"Werk" weiter so   
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Juni 2006)

@marco montag abend rumhüpfen ok cool wir telen.

@guru hehe kannst du dienstag mittag ? 

ciao Lucas 

geh jetzt feiern

schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand. und die schweden sind noch gut bedient. da häts locker 5:0 rappelön können schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @guru hehe kannst du dienstag mittag ?
> 
> ciao Lucas
> 
> geh jetzt feiern



Hi Lucas
ich kann nur Mi.und Sa.und manchmal auch So.und wenn
ich Urlaub hab dann auch Mo.und Di.ab und zu dann auch
Do. und Fr. 
Viel Spaß beim Feiern  

Fährt jemand morgen mit nach Beerfelden?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> @Velo
> zu deinem Video:Erinnert mich an mein erstlings (Mach)"Werk" weiter so
> Gruß Guru.




Mhhh. Ich glaube das war jetzt kein Kompliment  Ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn wir am Ende der Saison genug Material haben, um einen kompletten Film zu machen. Dann nehmen wir uns auch mal richtig Zeit. Das Pilotfilmchen war in einer 30 minütigen Lernpause fertig 

Aber die DDR Filme sind schon hammer. Da kann man sogar mit so einem Schnulzklassiker, wie "The Eagles - Hotel California" arbeiten, weil die Darsteller so gut sind


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die DDR Filme sind schon hammer. Da kann man sogar mit so einem Schnulzklassiker, wie "The Eagles - Hotel California" arbeiten, weil die Darsteller so gut sind



Der Jens will doch nur bei euch mitfahren...
Am MI kann er die Gelegenheit haben, und ich werde euch hoffentlich begeliten können!

@ Marco: Hast Post!

@ Lucas: Bin heute extra in den Wald geflüchtet um vor den hupenden Autos in Ruhe gelassen zu werden xD

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jens will doch nur bei euch mitfahren...
> Am MI kann er die Gelegenheit haben, und ich werde euch hoffentlich begeliten können!



Ey Lev, wenn ich schon beim zweiten Kicker jedesmal auf die Fresse fliege, nur weil der nach oben kickt und nicht nach vorne, was meinst Du wieviel Spaß ich dann an Slopestyle oder Dirt habe...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh. Ich glaube das war jetzt kein Kompliment


Doch das war ein Kompliment 
Die Musik war zwar von "Gun`s & Roses",die ich schon immer zum :kotz: `en fand,ich glaube das ist das erst G&R Lied das ich bis zum ende gehört habe,also Kompliment 





			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die DDR Filme sind schon hammer. Da kann man sogar mit so einem Schnulzklassiker, wie "The Eagles - Hotel California" arbeiten, weil die Darsteller so gut sind


Vielen Dank 
ich finde obwohl es auch nicht mein Geschmack ist, eines der besten Lieder die ich je gehört habe 

Ich habe heute auch eure Beileidsschreiben gelesen,danke  aber ich glaube da steht bald ne Reinkanation an 
Gruß Guru.
PS:hat wer bock auf Beerfelden morsche?


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Bock ja, aber Zeit nein  
Wir sehen uns am MI!


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Musik war zwar von "Gun`s & Roses",die ich schon immer zum :kotz: `en fand,ich glaube das ist das erst G&R Lied das ich bis zum ende gehört habe,also Kompliment
> 
> ich finde obwohl es auch nicht mein Geschmack ist, eines der besten Lieder die ich je gehört habe
> 
> PS:hat wer bock auf Beerfelden morsche?



Mhhh, keiner mag Guns´n´Roses  Was spielst Du denn für ein Instrument? Also, ich als Gitarrist falle jedesmal bei Slash Solo´s in Ohnmacht (keiner sieht so lässig beim Spielen aus ).

Die Live Version von Hotel California ist schon ganz ganz tiefe Trickkiste! Und weißt Du was das abartigste ist. Du musst den Song mal mit einer richtig derben Bassanlage hören. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben so einen brutalen wummernden Bass gehört, wie bei dem Song!

Beerfelden? Cool. Aber morgen bin ich bei einer Tour eingeplant - man versprach mir einen schönen Downhill!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mhhh, keiner mag Guns´n´Roses  Was spielst Du denn für ein Instrument? Also, ich als Gitarrist falle jedesmal bei Slash Solo´s in Ohnmacht (keiner sieht so lässig beim Spielen aus ).
> 
> Die Live Version von Hotel California ist schon ganz ganz tiefe Trickkiste! Und weißt Du was das abartigste ist. Du musst den Song mal mit einer richtig derben Bassanlage hören. Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben so einen brutalen wummernden Bass gehört, wie bei dem Song!
> 
> Beerfelden? Cool. Aber morgen bin ich bei einer Tour eingeplant - man versprach mir einen schönen Downhill!



Hi Veloziraptor
ich spiele/spielte Stromgitarre 
Und für die Basseinlagen schaue/höre ich mir "jetzt" die DVD an 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Veloziraptor
> ich spiele/spielte Stromgitarre
> Und für die Basseinlagen schaue/höre ich mir "jetzt" die DVD an
> Gruß Guru.




Wo sind nur all die guten alten posenden Gitarrenhelden hin.







Ach, Brian May ist zudem auch ein Hit 

So, back to the topic.


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wo sind nur all die guten alten posenden Gitarrenhelden hin.



Verstorben 






Ach, Brian May ist zudem auch ein Hit 


Meine Meinung 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juni 2006)

Verstorben. Ja mit 27 Jahren. Wie alle guten Musiker - ich hab noch 2 Jahre.

Okay, dann können wir uns ja darauf einigen. Dann wird das nächste Video mit Queen oder Brian May eingespielt 

Und Brian May muß ja nicht posen. Der kann ja Gitarre spielen


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Themawechsel!


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Themawechsel!



warum


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Ok, dann mal ein Zitat von Louis Armstrong:


			
				Louis Armstrong schrieb:
			
		

> Man, if you have to ask, you'll never know!



@ Jens: kannst ruhig im ICQ antworten...

@ Guru: Kannste mir bitte mein Schaltwerk einstellen? Ich verreck bald...


----------



## guru39 (24. Juni 2006)

post drüber    
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (24. Juni 2006)

Weil ich es nicht schaffe. Aber warten wir mal ab bis ich das richtige Innenlager habe. Hab ein zu kurzes grad drin, deswegen stimmt die Kettenlinie net, evtl liegts daran...


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich es nicht schaffe. Aber warten wir mal ab bis ich das richtige Innenlager habe. Hab ein zu kurzes grad drin, deswegen stimmt die Kettenlinie net, evtl liegts daran...


schau meer mal  
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

edit:
zurück zum Thema
@Velo
lala is wichtig,sehr wichtig!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

deutsclannnnnnnnnnnnda shcalkjjd. hehe
jemans an diensta dabie um bikrn ? 
nivh mitzwoch. da aknn ich nich.

schlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaands

guet nachttt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> edit:
> zurück zum Thema
> @Velo
> lala is wichtig,sehr wichtig!
> Gruß Guru.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wir haben mal im Winter (Tiefschnee) einen Probedreh gemacht (nein, der wird NICHT veröffentlicht), bei dem eigentlich so gar keine Aktion war. Das beste waren die 20 cm Drops. Okay, Lev ist vom KS gesprungen, aber das zählt nicht.

Aber: mit der richtigen Musik drunter sah sogar das ein wenig spektakulär aus


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> deutsclannnnnnnnnnnnda shcalkjjd. hehe
> jemans an diensta dabie um bikrn ?
> nivh mitzwoch. da aknn ich nich.
> 
> ...




LUCAS, du bist ja total besoffen


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> LUCAS, du bist ja total besoffen



Nein, er ist ein Deutscher Fussballfan!


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, er ist ein Deutscher Fussballfan!



Also doch besoffen


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Ich will anmerken:

Bevor ich kein Safety Jacket habe, fahre ich nicht mehr! Schon wieder alles aufgerissen. Jetzt sehe ich von der Fußsohle bis zum Hals rechtsseitig wie eine einzige Bremsspur aus.

Weiß nicht woran das liegt? Zu schnell, zu weit, zu wenig Respekt? Vll. alles zusammen? Eben noch nen Baum geknutscht (Steuerrohr gerade), Gott sei Dank Integralhelm.

Nene, so macht das kein Spaß mehr!

Muß vll. mal wieder bißchen CC schrubben???


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

SIEG . und aufgestiegen. herrlich Nie WIEDERRRRRRRRRRRRR 2. LIGAAAAAAA 

@jens. ich bin NIE besoffen. merk dir das  

aja dann kaufsch dir halt n safety. 

du siehst aus wie ne bremsspur. eher eine vom durchfall oder doch eher die härtere gangart. sorry hehe. 

wo hats dich diesmal gelegt ? 

ciao Lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> SIEG . und aufgestiegen. herrlich Nie WIEDERRRRRRRRRRRRR 2. LIGAAAAAAA
> 
> @jens. ich bin NIE besoffen. merk dir das
> 
> ...



Den Jens hats nach dem Drop gelegt, nach 20m hats den Lenker verrissen.. Aber immerhin sind heute alle das Ding gesprungen, Lucas 

Bissel Filmmaterial gesammelt, und wir haben auch den Baumknutscher von Jens drauf xD

Und Lucas, heute hab ichs mir genau angeschaut: ich BIN nach dem Landehügel geladet   !

Am DI Abend zeig ichs dir. Hoffe ich schaffs, hab um 1400 n Termin zum Arzt.


----------



## freeriderth (25. Juni 2006)

servus lucas weist das ich dir erstma eine rein drücken muss!!?!!   


du bist jetz der einzige der den "leichten " drop nich gesprungen bist 


so      das musste jetz dein!!!         



mfg marco


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

hehe ihr seid dreggsschweine   dafür sind wir heut aufgestiegen. des is mehr wert.

der drop kommt noch keine sorge. wartets nur ab.
ey wann gehts nach OFFFENNNBACHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> servus lucas weist das ich dir erstma eine rein drücken muss!!?!!
> 
> 
> du bist jetz der einzige der den "leichten " drop nich gesprungen bist
> ...




DU ARSCH bekommst nie wieder irgendwelche filmchen von mir


----------



## freeriderth (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> DU ARSCH bekommst nie wieder irgendwelche filmchen von mir




is ja nur gut das ich sie dir schon alle abgenommen hab


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2006)

Jaja der Marco ist aber schön im Nosewheelie gelandet  Aber er hat ihn gestanden 

Jaja Lucas, ich nehm am DI die Cam mit. Ein paar Anläufe von dir haben wir schon. Je mehr desto besser. Das bauen wir dann bei deiner Sequenz ein. Als Intro für deinen Teil des Vids 

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> du siehst aus wie ne bremsspur. eher eine vom durchfall oder doch eher die härtere gangart. sorry hehe.



Drecksack:





Jetzt bekomme ich gerade noch nen steifen Nacken vom Baum-Kuss. Alles Dreck*******!

Wenn wir so weiter machen, treten wir in direkte Konkurrenz zu dem Spam-Thread im Pfälzer Forum.

Invalide und besoffen sind wir ja schon. Jetzt müssen wir nur noch flirten


----------



## Levty (25. Juni 2006)

Lucas, ganz schön große Klappe...du weißt doch garnicht wie der Auslauf nachm Drop so ist


----------



## Bax (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

>



"Schöne Unterhose!" (Originalton meiner jüngsten Tochter (9 Jahre))


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Lucas, ganz schön große Klappe...du weißt doch garnicht wie der Auslauf nachm Drop so ist




die is noch lang ned so groß wie deine.  

außerdem wenn mans ned rafft lieber mal MOWL halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Jungs in 2 Wochen kommt mein CC HT Rahmen. Der wird dann schön aufgebaut und dann wird wieder CC gefahren!

Das ist es mir einfach nett mehr wert!





@ Bax: Manchmal sollte man auf seine Töchter hören. Okay, in Deinem Fall. Es ist ein Badehandtuch. Aber meine sagt immer: "Papa nicht Fahrrad hüpfen". Wie wahr, wie wahr!


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

du wirst aber dein cdale nicht verkaufen oder ? ich hoffs nich. fahr mal cc das du den kopf wieder freibekommst und dann fahre ma wieder FR touren. 

gute besserung wünschich dir


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

Hi Jens 
alles klar?
wo war das genau?auf dem Video geht das zu schnell für meine alten Augen 
gute Besserung 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

eichelberg.

guru du kannst ned gelle am dienstag. hatte dich ja schonmal gefragt schade. und sonntag ?


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juni 2006)

ja, bin auch der meinung, dass du mal die zeitlupe reinstellen sollst! jens, ist das dein persönlicher beitrag zum waldsterben?    

ansonsten würde ich jetzt gerne noch einige race / cc- sachen hier reinstellen, aber der fred hier ist jetzt wohl definitiv in die freeride- ecke abgedriftet......

ich probiers mal: am nächstem sonntag ist siedelsbrunn- vorbereitungsrunde, treffpunkt 11h in siedelsbrunn oder 9h in heidelberg!


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Jaja. Sieht wilder aus, als es ist. Das war so ein Drop am Eichelberg. Bißchen weit gedropt (bis kurz vor den Baum) und dann konnte ich halt nicht mehr bremsen. Für sowas tragen wir ja Integral.

Trotzdem werde ich in der nächsten Zeit etwas leiser treten. Das kommt davon, wenn alles klappt. Wenn man die Trails runterdonnert und alles und jeden abhängt. Das nennt man dann Höhenflug.

Irgendwann ist dann aber mal Schluß und man muß wieder klar im Kopf werden und zwei, drei Schritte zurück gehen! Nichts ist gefährlicher als Selbstüberschätzung. Wenn man bedenkt, daß ich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren erst bike 

In diesem Sinne. Vll. sieht man sich ja mal auf den Trails. Ich bin dann der mit den Nordic Walking Stöcken  *duckundweg*

@ hädbänger: Super Gelegenheit den Thread mal umzuwidmen, oder?


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

öhm martin natürlich darfst du deine bilder hier reinstellen. is keineswegs nur n FR thread. komm zeig ma. sehn will.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Ach was. Ich fange an:

Wie war denn Dein Marathon heute. Bei der Hitze...


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> öhm martin natürlich darfst du deine bilder hier reinstellen. is keineswegs nur n FR thread. komm zeig ma. sehn will.


ich bin racer! bei mir gibts keine bilder, nur schweiss, laktat und rasierte beine!   

@veol: hier bericht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2789132&postcount=86
es war tierisch anstrengend.... man sollte nicht so schnell losfahren, wenn man nur kraft für 4h hat......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Jaja. Sieht wilder aus, als es ist. Das war so ein Drop am Eichelberg. Bißchen weit gedropt (bis kurz vor den Baum) und dann konnte ich halt nicht mehr bremsen. Für sowas tragen wir ja Integral.
> 
> Trotzdem werde ich in der nächsten Zeit etwas leiser treten. Das kommt davon, wenn alles klappt. Wenn man die Trails runterdonnert und alles und jeden abhängt. Das nennt man dann Höhenflug.
> 
> Irgendwann ist dann aber mal Schluß und man muß wieder klar im Kopf werden und zwei, drei Schritte zurück gehen! Nichts ist gefährlicher als Selbstüberschätzung. Wenn man bedenkt, daß ich jetzt seit 1 1/2 Jahren erst bike


Naja das mit der Selbstüberschätzung ist so`ne Sache,das muß man(n) erstmal in den Griff bekommen, aber glaube mir wenn du des gepackt hast dann beginnt der Spaß erst
richtig 
Ich hoffe das ich dich bald mal auf`m trail seh,dann können wir uns ja über Musik streiten 
Gruß Guru.
Achja Beerfelden macht Spaß


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte ja auch mal wieder extrem Lust auf einen Marathon. Hast ja damals so schön gesagt. Wer einmal fährt, will immer wieder. Aber zur Zeit ist ja echt der Wurm drinne. So lange das VOTEC platt ist, kann ich nicht wirklich trainieren. Ich habe jetzt hoffentlich jemanden gefunden, der mir einen 8 mm Bolzen abdreht. Ich kappiere es ja echt nicht: jedes verdammte Fully fährt entweder mit einem 6 mm oder 8 mm Bolzen. Und kein verdammter Bikeladen kann mir so ein Bolzen besorgen 

"Cross my fingers": Siedelsbrunnen bin ich dabei!


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

ey guru gibts bilder von beerfelden ?

ouh ja über musik streiten cool. da bin ich dabei. rock und heavy gegen hip hop ok


----------



## BikerAndy (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs in 2 Wochen kommt mein CC HT Rahmen. Der wird dann schön aufgebaut und dann wird wieder CC gefahren!



Abend,
bis dahin ist dann hoffentlich auch meine neue Gabel da. Dann kanns wieder los gehn bin dabei Jens !
Bin irgendwie überhaupt nicht viel gefahrn seit dem 24h rennen hab mich total leer und müde gefühlt kann nur besser werden.
So des war mein Beitrag den Thread in ne andere Richtung zu lenken 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

@ Guru: Selbsterkenntnis ist der 1ste Weg zu Besserung. Und der leichtere. Der andere führt über´s Krankenhaus. Muß nicht. Aber wir sehen uns bestimmt. Und Du als alter Hase ziehst dann enfach die Notbremse wenn ich wieder einen Höhenflug bekomme. 

Über Musik und besonders Musiker streite ich zudem nicht. Lohnt sich ja eh nicht. Sind ja eh schon alle tot 

@ Lucas: Über Musik streiten. Nicht über Hip Hop.


@ Andy: Hast Du Dir jetzt auch die Asgard green geholt, oder doch die gebrauchte in schwarz? Ich sehe mich schon wieder auf den Waldwegen. Wieder 110 km und 3000 hm. Ach wie schön! Unser Burgenweg hin Blütenweg zurück steht ja noch aus!


----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ey guru gibts bilder von beerfelden ?


Ja aber die stell ich erst Morgen oder Übermorgen rein!


			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ouh ja über musik streiten cool. da bin ich dabei. rock und
> heavy gegen hip hop ok


da verlierst du   

Achja,am Di. habe ich keine Zeit da muß ich schaffen!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucas: Über Musik streiten. Nicht über Hip Hop.



der war gut


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

PICANTJE FÜR FRAU ANTJEE SCHALALALALALAAL

OHNE HOLLAND FAHRN WIR NACH BERLIN  

herrlich

hehe sei doch ma tolerant. ztztztzhip hop is auch musik. zumindest die alten sachen. aber is egal

ok cool dann guck ich morgen die pics mal an freu freu.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Wie: die alten Sachen? "Dirty old bastard" oder was? Underground Hip Hop shizzel. Das musste ich mir in der Schule immer anhören. Hab jetzt noch Ohrenbluten davon.

Ne, ist ja schon okay. Jedem das seine. Wenn ich dir "Cradle of Filth" vorspiele, würdest Du auch auf der Stelle tot umfallen


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

hast du schon und ich hab herzrasen bekommen.   dann lieber prodigy. herrlich. da bekommst n richtigen flash . würd die gern ma live sehn 
genau wie rammstein. HERRRLICH


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Spam all over the night.

Nagut:

Prodigy live = der Hammer. Man glaubt ja, daß alles aus der Konserve kommt. Weit gefehlt. Sogar die E-Gitarre wird nach alter Manier eingesetzt!

Rammstein live = hot. Aber das hatte ich ja schon mal hier gepostet. 

Mir fehlen nur noch AC/DC und Metallica - dann habe ich eigentlich jede wichtige Band der Neuzeit (okay AC/DC ist keine Neuzeit mehr) gesehen!


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

sachnell n24. reportage über rohloff


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Spam all over the night.
> 
> Nagut:
> 
> ...



echt du hast prodigy schonma live gesehn ?= rammstein wär hammer wegen der pyroshow.


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juni 2006)

Ajo. Mit 17 Jahren war ich bei Rock Am Ring und danach noch paar mal - bis die Bands immer schlechter wurden und es sich auch nicht mehr gelohnt hat wegen der Party hinzufahren, weil der Campingplatz Geld kostetet. Da habe ich verdammt viele Bands gesehen. Und dann halt viel in Frankfurt und Umgebung. 

Prodigy war echt cool. Ich weiß aber gar nicht, wie deren neue Tournee ist. Die haben doch einen neue Platte rausgebracht, oder?


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Tja, ich schau mir grad hin und wieder das Vid von heute an, und, sry Jens, aber ich muss jedes Mal lachen wenn du gegen den Baum fÃ¤hrst, das sieht so verkrÃ¼ppelt aus. Das muss in den Abspann von dir, und dann noch wie du mit dem kleinen Riss in deiner Hose hochkommst! 

Der Drop muss erweitert werden, der macht so Spass...da will man einfach weiter fliegen   !!! Den Gegenhang weg und die Ausfahrt zws den beiden BÃ¤umchen freirÃ¤umen... *trÃ¤um*

Ok, am SO bin ich denk ich auch am Start, schlieÃlich will ich da mitfahren  ! Nein, ich werde schon mit dem Leichten Schwarzen kommen 

Cheers und gud Nacht, Lev.

â¬d17: Hier noch was fÃ¼rs Auge: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GNB7xT3rNE&eurl (der gehÃ¶rt auch zu den Veloziraptors xD!)


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, ich schau mir grad hin und wieder das Vid von heute an, und, sry Jens, aber ich muss jedes Mal lachen wenn du gegen den Baum fährst, das sieht so verkrüppelt aus. Das muss in den Abspann von dir, und dann noch wie du mit dem kleinen Riss in deiner Hose hochkommst!



Das war ja mal wieder klar, daß nur Lev kein Mitleid hat und mich anstachelt weiter zu  machen 

Vergiß es!  Mal davon abgesehen. Ich kann zur Zeit auch gar kein Bike mehr fahren - dafür bräuchte man nämlich einen ganzen Körper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (26. Juni 2006)

@lev vid hab ich heut nacht schon gesehn. sehr geil kann was hehe.
freu mich schon wieder aufs fahren. herrlich. hoff heut und morgen bleibts trocken.
so ich bin dann ma frühstücken.

bis denn

ciao Lucas


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Für unsere beiden Musiker (bax und guru) hier im Thread. Wenn der noch ein bißchen übt, wird er bestimmt mal ganz gut   

http://videosift.com/story.php?id=281


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Juni 2006)

uih. wie krass is der kleine denn.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere beiden Musiker (bax und guru) hier im Thread. Wenn der noch ein bißchen übt, wird er bestimmt mal ganz gut
> 
> http://videosift.com/story.php?id=281



ausser er kracht(aus irgend`nen grund) seitlich in die Bassdrum und hat dann keine Lust mehr!  
Gruß


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Wayne´s World: Garth nach seinem Drum-Solo: "Ich spiele gerne" *pling*


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Juni 2006)

waynes world - partytime - exzellent .


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> ausser er kracht(aus irgend`nen grund) seitlich in die Bassdrum und hat dann keine Lust mehr!
> Gruß



Oder: ausser er kracht(aus irgend`nen grund) seitlich an einen Baum und hat dann keine Lust mehr!  

Ich liebe Analogien!


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Oder: ausser er kracht(aus irgend`nen grund) seitlich an einen Baum und hat dann keine Lust mehr!
> 
> Ich liebe Analogien!




Drecksack!  Punkt an Dich.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Oder: ausser er kracht(aus irgend`nen grund) seitlich an einen Baum und hat dann keine Lust mehr!
> 
> Ich liebe Analogien!



Analorgien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Analorgien



Yeah, one little letter can change your (w)hole('s) day.


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Igitt! 

Pfui!

Dann ändert wenigstens die ersten beiden Buchstaben auch noch... Ein Grund mehr für mich in Zukunft FEST auf meinem Sattel sitzen zu bleiben


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

@guru weist du jemanden der nen 04er big hit rahmen verkauft???


mfg marco


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> @guru weist du jemanden der nen 04er big hit rahmen verkauft???
> 
> 
> mfg marco



Nö,leider nicht.
ich würde mich an deiner Stelle eh nach was anderen Umschauen 
Sag ma du hast doch ein Stinky warum willst du denn ein Big Hit,das versteh
ich net 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Für unsere beiden Musiker (bax und guru) hier im Thread. Wenn der noch ein bißchen übt, wird er bestimmt mal ganz gut
> 
> http://videosift.com/story.php?id=281



Danke dafür! Vielleicht bringe ich meinen Sohn damit dazu, mehr Schlagzeug zu üben.  

Als Musik für euer Video schlage ich Folgendes vor:

I'm tweeked - the return of the 20lb pizza

Die wissen wenigstens, was gutes Timing ist.


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Der Frank hat immer die abgefahrenste Musik im Petto  

Wie nennt man so was musikalisch? Das ist doch kein off-beat mehr, oder. Ich würde es "gewaltsames Gegentaktspielen mit gekonnter Wiedereintaktung" nennen - Achtung: das war KEIN musikalischer Fachausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö,leider nicht.
> ich würde mich an deiner Stelle eh nach was anderen Umschauen
> Sag ma du hast doch ein Stinky warum willst du denn ein Big Hit,das versteh
> ich net
> Gruß Guru.




aus dem grund weil ich noch ein zweit-bike für meine heimat brauch.was würdest du mir empfehlen 




mfg marco


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

N' Rotwild  !

(Wie wärs mit noch nem Kona?)


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

nä mein vater bringt es dann noch um(er is hobby jäger) das kann ichdem bike nich antun!!! noch´n kona,......    ich weis nich.wollte außerdem schon immer ´n big hit fahren(besitzen).fand das 04er schon immer geil.


mfg marco


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> nä mein vater bringt es dann noch um(er is hobby jäger)



Sag mal, steck doch deinem Vater mal, dass es hier zwei sensationelle Reviere gibt: HD-Rohrbach und Mosbach. Da treiben sich Subjekte rum, die wir öffentlich zum Abschuss frei geben sollten.     

Verzeiht mir bitte jetzt meinen Rückfall ins Lateinische, aber o.g. Bemerkung ist ausdrücklich *cum grano salis* zu verstehen.


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

Verzeiht mir bitte jetzt meinen Rückfall ins Lateinische, aber o.g. Bemerkung ist ausdrücklich *cum grano salis* zu verstehen.[/QUOTE]


und was soll das heißen??????     



mfg marco


ps:ich werd´s meinem vater sagen


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> "gewaltsames Gegentaktspielen mit gekonnter Wiedereintaktung"



     

Bleibt nur noch zu ergänzen: "gewaltsames, aber locker cooles Gegentaktspielen".


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Big Hits


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> und was soll das heißen??????



Das heißt so viel wie: es ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint und auf keinen Fall wörtlich zu nehmen.


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Ey, Marco, diese Leftyfahrer sind ne Welt für sich. Lefty, nicht Levty!


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Big Hits





danke schön.hab was gefunden was mich interessier.


mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, Marco, diese Leftyfahrer sind ne Welt für sich. Lefty, nicht Levty!





ich musst erst ma lachen als ich die sig von bax gelesen hab.is zwar scheise mit einem bein aber man muss sehen wie man sein leben weiter lebt.



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Meine Signatur wurde gestern auch Aktualisiert!


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Signatur wurde gestern auch Aktualisiert!





ja is au n geiler satz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dafür! Vielleicht bringe ich meinen Sohn damit dazu, mehr Schlagzeug zu üben.



Vergiß es. Nachdem ich Eddie Van Halen live gesehen habe, wurde meine Gitarre erst mal für 3 Monate eingemottet!


----------



## Haiflyer (26. Juni 2006)

@marco hehe. freu mich ultra auf morgen .wann treffe ma uns 

@lev lol geile sig. was ein schwachmat hih


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß es. Nachdem ich Eddie Van Halen live gesehen habe, wurde meine Gitarre erst mal für 3 Monate eingemottet!



3 verlorene Monate


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 verlorene Monate



Moment geht ja noch weiter. Nach drei Monaten habe ich dann Ingwie Malmsteen live gesehen und hab mir gedacht: "Was der kann!". Seitdem klappts ganz gut mit dem Geklampfe.

Ach bevor die Frage kommt... "Nachts träume ich vom Downhillen"


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

@ Lucas & Marco: 1600 am HBF ?


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

ich kan erst 1559 in mannheim mit´m zug los fahren.denk das ich dann so gegen 1615 in heidelberg bin.


mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

@haiflyer  hab doch schon geschrieben das wir uns um 1545 am glis 10 in mannheim treffen und mit dem zug um 1559 fahren


mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

@haiflyer  hab doch schon geschrieben das wir uns um 1545 am glis 10 in mannheim treffen und mit dem zug um 1559 fahren


mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (26. Juni 2006)

einmal zu viel......


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

Okay. Euer Programm morgen (ich will das Video sehen)

Lev wird den KS Sprung ins Flat landen (hast Du mir versprochen)
Lucas wird den Drop springen oder zumindest einige weitere Outtake Szenen beisteuern 

Als Gegenzug bekommt ihr ein Foto von mir an der Neckarwiese!


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Lev wird den KS Sprung ins Flat landen (hast Du mir versprochen)



Hab ich nicht, aber evtl leih ich mir den FF von Lucas aus. Und die Safty wäre auch fein.

Aber sonst...bald hab ich ja meinen FF hoff ich!


Ab DO wird CC gefahren!

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab DO wird CC gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Moment geht ja noch weiter. Nach drei Monaten habe ich dann Ingwie Malmsteen live gesehen und hab mir gedacht: "Was der kann!". Seitdem klappts ganz gut mit dem Geklampfe.
> 
> Ach bevor die Frage kommt... "Nachts träume ich vom Downhillen"



Tja,das mit dem Yngwie is schon so`ne Sache 
die 2 ersten LP/CD`s super gut und dann nur noch schoiße 
Sag mir mal wann/wo ihr Spielt,wenn es in der nähe is komm ich vorbei.
Hast du am Mittwoch Zeit zum Biken?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)




----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja,das mit dem Yngwie is schon so`ne Sache
> die 2 ersten LP/CD`s super gut und dann nur noch schoiße
> Sag mir mal wann/wo ihr Spielt,wenn es in der nähe is komm ich vorbei.
> Hast du am Mittwoch Zeit zum Biken?
> Gruß Guru.



Also, ich persönlich stehe gar nicht auf Flitzefinger.

Okay, Eddie ist halt Kult. Ingwie ist ätzend. Satriani find ich langweilig. Und Stevie Vai war nur bei Fank Zappa zu genießen. 

Wenn schnelle Finger dann: Joe Pass, oder so 

Ich persönlich spiele in keiner Band (mehr). Irgendwie gibt es zu viele zu gute Gitarristen 

Mittwoch Zeit? Mal gucken. Ich wollte ja Pause machen ...


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß es. Nachdem ich Eddie Van Halen live gesehen habe, wurde meine Gitarre erst mal für 3 Monate eingemottet!



Weißt du jetzt, warum ich nie mit euch jumpen gehe?


----------



## Bax (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich persönlich stehe gar nicht auf Flitzefinger.
> 
> Okay, Eddie ist halt Kult. Ingwie ist ätzend. Satriani find ich langweilig. Und Stevie Vai war nur bei Fank Zappa zu genießen.
> 
> Wenn schnelle Finger dann: Joe Pass, oder so



Yeah! Du hast es erfasst! Hör dir auch mal Allan Holdsworth an. Extrem schnell aber nie mechanisch und alles andere als ein Poser wie die o.g. Deppen. Ich hab mit dem mal Bier getrunken, der ist total auf dem Boden geblieben.


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich persönlich stehe gar nicht auf Flitzefinger.


wenn se gut sind 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, Eddie ist halt Kult. Ingwie ist ätzend. Satriani find ich langweilig. Und Stevie Vai war nur bei Fank Zappa zu genießen.


Satriani find ich steril und Steve Vai wixxt zu arg 


			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn schnelle Finger dann: Joe Pass, oder so


kenn isch net 


			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich spiele in keiner Band (mehr). Irgendwie gibt es zu viele zu gute Gitarristen


Downhiller und Freerider auch 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mittwoch Zeit? Mal gucken. Ich wollte ja Pause machen ...


würd misch freuen
Gruß Guru.
PS:dann killen wir dein Ami-Bike


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

guru schrieb:
			
		

> PS:dann killen wir dein Ami-Bike



Da simma dabei, das ist PRIIIIMMAAAA

aber der Jens ist glaub ich so oder so tot. Oder er kommt mim Votec, und noch ein Deutscher weniger xD


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2006)

Meine Landsmänner sind weiter! OLEOLEOLEOLEOLE

Wenn UKR weiter kommt als D wirds n wenig peinlich, oder?


----------



## guru39 (26. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da simma dabei, das ist PRIIIIMMAAAA
> 
> aber der Jens ist glaub ich so oder so tot. Oder er kommt mim Votec, und noch ein Deutscher weniger xD



Ok,ich hab heut platz auf meiner "Fest"platte gemacht,alles gelöscht für den HD Film 
HD Rockt


----------



## BikerAndy (26. Juni 2006)

Werden sie aber nicht denn
Deutschland wir WELTMEISTER
Gut Nacht
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juni 2006)

auf jeden fall.

gegen italien fliegen se eh raus. am liebsten wär mir gewesen gestern

holland UND Portugal raus
und heut auch beide schweiz und ukraine. alle raus. des is doch kein niveau 

freu mich auf morgen. marko und ich fahren um 1600 mit der bahn. sind dann 16.15 in hd und dann gehts hoch


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn UKR weiter kommt als D wirds n wenig peinlich, oder?



Alter, wenn die Ukraine weiter kommt (allein der Satz ist schon paradox genug) - aber wenn - wird´s für Dich nicht nur peinlich. Dann solltest Du das nächste halbe Jahr Rennrad fahren!


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:dann killen wir dein Ami-Bike



Hatte ich schon erwähnt, daß bei den letzten beiden Baumkontakten mein Steuerrohr gerade blieb. Gelobt sei 1point5 

Guru, ich guck mal. Mich würde es auch freuen. Aber im Ernst. Rechtsseitig ist einmal die komplette Tapete aufgerissen und so ziemlich jedes Gelenk schmerzt. Vll. komme ich echt mit dem VoDRECK und gucke den Profis bisserl zu.

Ich muß halt irgendwie zusehen, daß aus meinem Hobby kein Verhängnis wird. Ich denke aber erst mal alles verheilen lassen und dann 3 Schritte zurück und wieder langsam anfangen...


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

Mir fallen auf Anhieb drei Leute ein, die heute nicht biken gehen.

Ich singe mal bißchen für Euch: 

"Liebe, liebe Sonne. 
Komm doch wieder runter. 
Laß den Regen oben. 
Dann wollen wir dich loben"


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Sack. Wer sagt dass ich nicht fahre? Und der Marco? Hoffen wir der ist nicht so ne Wetterpussy wie Lucas...


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juni 2006)

ouh der kleine reißt mal wieders maul auf. kenne ma ja schon zu genüge.

was heißt eigentlich IHR seid weiter. die russen ham doch gar ned mitgespielt oder hab ich was verpasst. 

solangs ned runtermacht wie blöd bin ich dabei.
außerdem will ich dich ma hörn wenn du immer erst 25km anreisen musst kleiner. 

hab schon bock zu fahren. hätt aber auch nix dagegen wenns pisst.dann geh ich  nämlich auf die couch und penn noch 2 -3 stunden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

Nach der offiziellen Volkszählung von 2001 leben in der Ukraine 77,8 % Ukrainer, *17,3 % Russen*, 0,8 % Moldawier und Rumänen, 0,6 % Weißrussen, insgesamt über 100 Nationalitäten, darunter rund 260.000 Krimtataren, 150.000 Ungarn und 33.000 Deutsche. Von Bedeutung sind auch die kurdischen Gemeinden in Kiew und Mykolajiw.


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sack. Wer sagt dass ich nicht fahre? Und der Marco? Hoffen wir der ist nicht so ne Wetterpussy wie Lucas...





nur so zur info:wer über pussy´s redet(wenn man männer!!!meint)ist selber eine!!!!!!!!!!




mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich singe mal bißchen für Euch:
> 
> "Liebe, liebe Sonne.
> Komm doch wieder runter.
> ...



Was so ein bißchen Singen doch alles bewirkt. Jungs. Viel Spaß. Da ist ein Bier fällig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Keilertom (13:07) : 
ich nhem heut cam mit, dann film ich deinen sprung
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
WENN ich spring
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
ich weis es ja noch gar ned
Keilertom (13:07) : 
wirste!
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
bock hab ich keinen ganz ehrlich
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
und drängeln lass ich mich eh ned
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
ich spring wenn ich will
IBC: Haiflyer (13:07) : 
da kannst noch so dumme sprüche klobben

Wird gemacht


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=226119

   

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> nur so zur info:wer über pussy´s redet(wenn man männer!!!meint)ist selber eine!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AMEN. aber hey lassen wir den kleinen. der hat halt noch nie ne pussy gesehn. deswegen weis er auch ned wie man das wort richtig einsetzt und deutet  
außer aufm pc und aus gummi hatter ja noch keine zu gesicht. geschweige denn woanders hinbekommen.


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

hi leutz schon ma street gefahren un nach 5 min an der ersten treppe 8löchergehabt????????man kommt sich schon blöd vor wenn man die ersten 4 geflickt hat und es nach dem ein bau des hr immer noch pfeift!!!




mfg marco




ps:is mir wirklich heut passiert.ach un lev der platte vom ks war durch nen spitzen stein, der mantel hat ein loch von der größe eines 1cent stückes.


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juni 2006)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

ohne scheiß

zitat marco bei mir daheim:
ey hab meine gabel leichter gemacht bin die treppe vom heimweg gesprungen. hab mir voll die handgelenke kaput gemacht.

und jetzt 8 löcher loooooooooooooooooooooooool
geil.

is ja eigentlich ned lustig aber ich muss trotzdem schmunzeln.


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

als es dann immer noch gepfiffen hat bin ich dann leicht sauer geworden.....




mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (27. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt eigentlich IHR seid weiter. die russen ham doch gar ned mitgespielt oder hab ich was verpasst.



So sinnse halt, die Russen: Erst die Ukrainer erpressen und denen das Gas abdrehen und dann sich mit deren Erfolgen im Fußball brüsten.


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Eyeyey, ganz langsam! Jetzt wird mir der Platten-Titel vom Marco weggenommen, und dann werd ich noch fertig gemacht, weil wir unser Gas selber brauchen. Jaja...

Heute ist der Patrik auch den Drop gesprungen. Wart nur ab, der Bax macht das auch noch  dann musst du echt nachziehen Lucas


----------



## Bax (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wart nur ab, der Bax macht das auch noch



Bitte wat? Häh?  Du meinst doch nicht etwa diese Betonmauer in eurem Video?


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

der arme lucas is er ,bis jetz zwar noch aber nich mehr lang, der einzige der ihn noch nich gesprungen ist. dickesoooooohhhhhhhhhhh  der arme junge!!!   




mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

doch die meint er die is aber sau einfach

hät ich selber nich gedacht!!!




mfg marco


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Wir binden den Bax an ein Fahrrad, dann noch die Augen zu, Bremsen ab, Lenker fest, Kette ab, und lassen ihn den Anlauf runterrollen.

Fürs Bremsen sorgen dann die Bäume. Tut nicht weh, kannst den Jens fragen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Danke dafür! Vielleicht bringe ich meinen Sohn damit dazu, mehr Schlagzeug zu üben.
> 
> Als Musik für euer Video schlage ich Folgendes vor:
> 
> ...




He Frank. Dieser "Vinnie Colaiuta" tritt am 17.7. im KUZ Mainz auf. Und nicht nur er. Mit im Gepäck: Jeff Beck und Buddy Guy. SABBERRRRRRRRRR.

Ich weiß was ich an dem Abend mache !!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs Bremsen sorgen dann die Bäume. Tut nicht weh, kannst den Jens fragen.



SCHNAUZE LUTSCHER


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> SCHNAUZE LUTSCHER



JENS TRÄGT ENGE HOSEN!!!

Ok, Recht hast du schon


----------



## one track mind (27. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> He Frank. Dieser "Vinnie Colaiuta" tritt am 17.7. im KUZ Mainz auf. Und nicht nur er. Mit im Gepäck: Jeff Beck und Buddy Guy. SABBERRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Ich weiß was ich an dem Abend mache !!!!




servus, 

sagt mal, was für musik gebt ihr euch denn? Vai, Satriani, Metheney und wie sie alle heissen, die holen sich doch alle nur einen drauf runter, wie toll se mit ihren klampfen rumfrickeln können, rocken tun se dabei leider keinen meter. schon mal was von Dick Dale gehört? das ist musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir binden den Bax an ein Fahrrad, dann noch die Augen zu, Bremsen ab, Lenker fest, Kette ab, und lassen ihn den Anlauf runterrollen.
> 
> Fürs Bremsen sorgen dann die Bäume. Tut nicht weh, kannst den Jens fragen.






wäre ne idee wert.

besser aber wenn die augen auf sind.und die bremsen dran(finger mit panzertape  fest gemacht)dann kann er schöner leiden wenn er die bremsen sieht aber nich bremsen kann.      




mfg marco


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> sagt mal, was für musik gebt ihr euch denn? Vai, Satriani, Metheney und wie sie alle heissen, die holen sich doch alle nur einen drauf runter, wie toll se mit ihren klampfen rumfrickeln können, rocken tun se dabei leider keinen meter. schon mal was von Dick Dale gehört? das ist musik.



Geschmackssache,rumfrickel is doch geil 
Dick Dale las mal nen link rüberwachsen 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

hi  guru hast letztes ma nich gelesen was ich dir geschrieben hab(welcher rahmen)?


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> hi  guru hast letztes ma nich gelesen was ich dir geschrieben hab(welcher rahmen)?



ne,liegt vielleicht am alter,da übersieht man schonmal was 



			
				freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> danke schön.hab was gefunden was mich interessier.
> mfg marco



dachte das wäre erledigt,was meinst du noch mal 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

Na Guru, darf der Patrick / OneTrackMind morgen mit?

Wann fahren wir?


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

danke...



naja tipps nimmt man gerne entgegen.was würdest du nehmen als zweit-bike?



mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

^ an guru


----------



## Bax (27. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> He Frank. Dieser "Vinnie Colaiuta" tritt am 17.7. im KUZ Mainz auf. Und nicht nur er. Mit im Gepäck: Jeff Beck und Buddy Guy. SABBERRRRRRRRRR.
> 
> Ich weiß was ich an dem Abend mache !!!!



Hey, cool! Kannst du auch raus bekommen, wer da Bass spielt?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> sagt mal, was für musik gebt ihr euch denn? Vai, Satriani, Metheney und wie sie alle heissen, die holen sich doch alle nur einen drauf runter, wie toll se mit ihren klampfen rumfrickeln können, rocken tun se dabei leider keinen meter. schon mal was von Dick Dale gehört? das ist musik.




Dick Dale hat doch den PULP FICTION OST gemacht, oder? Also, zumindest das eine Lied. Der freckelt aber auch ganz schön. 

Noch mal zum Klarstellen. Ich stehe auch nicht auf Flitzefinger - jedenfalls nicht dann, wenn sie geradewegs steril aus dem OP kommen. Ich meine Gary Moore galt auch mal als einer der schnellsten und ist trotzdem hörbar!

Was ich mir zur Zeit reinziehe ist eben Jeff Beck, SKA-P und viel Klassik. Und wenn ich morgen lustig bin, höre ich wieder Metallica. Ich glaube, ich höre eigentlich echt ALLES. Außer HIP HOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juni 2006)

@ BAX:

Jeff Beck & Buddy Guy 
Montag, 17.7.2006:
ACHTUNG: Konzert wurde vom 27.7.2006 auf den 17.7.2006 verschoben! Bereits gekaufte Karten behalten ihre GÃ¼ltigkeit! 
19 Uhr 
Â»Jeff Beck & Buddy GuyÂ«
supp.: Â»Scott BradokaÂ« 

Er ist einer der innovativsten und vielfÃ¤ltigsten Gitarristen in der Musikbranche â Jeff Beck steht seit den 60iger Jahren fÃ¼r Rockmusik der unkonventionellen Art. Der rote Faden seines Schaffens ist die VielfÃ¤ltigkeit der KlÃ¤nge und so entlockt er seiner Gitarre oft Sounds, die man beim ersten HÃ¶ren wohl einem ganz anderen Instrument zuordnen wÃ¼rde. Jeff Beck ist kein Musiker, der sich in einem festen Genre wohl fÃ¼hlt: Ob im Blues, Jazz, Fusion oder eben dem RockânâRoll â Beck nutzt jede Art von Musik kreativ aus, um neue Sounds zu kreieren und so seinen ganz eigenen, charakteristischen Stil zu entwickeln. Aber auch seine bisherigen musikalischen Begleitungen sind von enormen Umfang: Ob als Ersatzmann von Eric Clapton bei den Yardbirds, mit Rod Stewart in der ersten Jeff Beck Group-Formierung oder als Gastmusiker bei GrÃ¶Ãen wie Roger Waters, Tina Turner und Mick Jagger â Jeff Beck weiÃ und wusste stets zu Ã¼berzeugen. Und trotz all der Stile und Mitarbeiter, die Jeff Beck im Laufe der Jahre erprobt hat und der zahlreichen Preise, die er hierfÃ¼r gewann â der Ausnahmegitarrist ist noch lange nicht am Ende seiner Laufbahn angekommen. Im Sommer ist er wieder mit seiner Jeff Beck Group in einer hochkarÃ¤tigen Besetzung unterwegs. 

Mit dabei, der Mann der dem Blues eine neues Gesicht gab: Buddy Guy. 1936 geboren und auf einer Plantage in der NÃ¤he von Lettsworth aufgewachsen, eignete er sich alle seine FÃ¤higkeiten als Autodidakt an. Inspiriert durch Altstars wie Muddy Waters und John Lee Hooker, zog er nach Chicago um dort die Nachtclubs zu erobern. Heute gehÃ¶rt er zu den absoluten GrÃ¶Ãen des Blues und beeinflusste mit seinem unvergleichlichen Stil Rock-Titanen wie Clapton, Hendrix, Mark Knopfler und selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch Jeff Beck. International bejubelt und verehrt ist der mehrfache Grammy-Gewinner ein Rekrut der RockânâRoll Hall of Fame und hat mittlerweile ein Blues-VermÃ¤chtnis erschaffen, dass ihn in die Reihen Gitarrenhelden erhebt, die vor ihm kamen. Perliges, relaxtes Gitarrenspiel, eine markante Stimme und eine gehÃ¶rige Portion Leidenschaft machen seine Musik zu einem einzigartigen Klangerlebnis, dass alle RockânâRoll-Fans und Bluesliebhaber begeistert. Im KUZ treffen die 2 Gitarren-Legenden zusammen um einen faszinierenden Abend zwischen Blues und Rock in einer ganz besonderen AtmosphÃ¤re zu prÃ¤sentieren. 

Vinnie Colaiuta (Drums) 
Jason Rebello (Keyboard)


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Na Guru, darf der Patrick / OneTrackMind morgen mit?
> 
> Wann fahren wir?



Na klar,wann wollt "ihr" fahren?




			
				freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> naja tipps nimmt man gerne entgegen.was würdest du nehmen als zweit-bike?


bist du morgen dabei?wenn ja dann klären wir das da!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> bist du morgen dabei?wenn ja dann klären wir das da!
> Gruß Guru.




ne kann nich ich muss noch´n paar sachen für das we erledigen.



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (27. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar,wann wollt "ihr" fahren?


Hab bis um 1300 Schule und wenn ich mich beeile kann ich um 1500 am Kstuhl sein. Wenn ich mich beeile!!! Was nicht der Fall sein wird 

Den Patrik sims ich dann an.

Also würde sagen 1430 irgendwo in HD? Wo parkst du? Oder kommst mim Radl?

Cheers.


----------



## Bax (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir binden den Bax an ein Fahrrad, dann noch die Augen zu, Bremsen ab, Lenker fest, Kette ab, und lassen ihn den Anlauf runterrollen.
> 
> Fürs Bremsen sorgen dann die Bäume. Tut nicht weh, kannst den Jens fragen.



Schon wieder typisch für die Russen: Auf die leiseste Kritik wird gleich mit Repression und Folter reagiert.


----------



## guru39 (27. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also würde sagen 1430 irgendwo in HD? Wo parkst du? Oder kommst mim Radl?
> 
> Cheers.



Hey,denkst du, das ich von Eppelheim aus mit dem Auto
fahr,natürlich komm ich mit`m Radl

@freeriderth 
dann klären wir das hier,oder wenn wir uns auf dem Trail sehn,oder im Laden 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (27. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> @freeriderth
> dann klären wir das hier,oder wenn wir uns auf dem Trail sehn,oder im Laden
> Gruß Guru.




denk ma das wir uns nächste woche auf´m stuhl sehen.wenn nich dann im i-net.




gutz nächtle      mfg marco


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juni 2006)

marco ich kann mithalten. war vorhin kurz fahren weil ich an der schaltung rumgefummelt hab. treppe gesprungen auf einmal pfffffffffffff 2 löcher. hihi.
schaltung is jetzt denk ich komplett verstellt und dann denk ich wieso eiert das hinterrad so. joa nabenspiel is jenseits von gut und böse.

damn. das muss dringend gerichtet werden.

labert ihr nur. glaub schon das die mauer einfach is aber wenn der kopf nicht mitspielt. aber keine sorge die kommt schon noch. sonntag denk ich. aber durch dumme sprüche und drängeln ( gell kleiner russe) wirds ah ned besser. 
hab grad den da vinci code gesehn. recht cooler film.
werd jetzt pennen gehn.

also dann jungz und mädelz bis moin


----------



## Bax (27. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> treppe gesprungen auf einmal pfffffffffffff 2 löcher



Fährt einer von euch eigentlich schlauchlose Reifen? Seitdem ich auf UST umgestiegen bin, habe ich keinen Platten mehr gehabt. Naja, ich fahre natürlich nicht so brutal wie ihr, aber meistens sind es doch die Schläuche, die kaputt gehen und Löcher im Mantel sind eher selten.


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Juni 2006)

das is richtig das es meist löcherim schlauch sind und nicht im mantel aber UST find ich ned so vertrauenserweckend. zum einen und zm andren gibts wenig reifen die zur Auswahl stehn.

so und jetzt bin ich weg. hab statistik.


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt einer von euch eigentlich schlauchlose Reifen? Seitdem ich auf UST umgestiegen bin, habe ich keinen Platten mehr gehabt. Naja, ich fahre natürlich nicht so brutal wie ihr, aber meistens sind es doch die Schläuche, die kaputt gehen und Löcher im Mantel sind eher selten.



UST ist natürlich resitent gegen "snakebites" und hat den Vorteil, wenn man mal einen Nagel mitnimmt, daß kein Schlauch implodiert, sondern die Luft ganz gemächlich aus dem Mantel entweicht (was dann wieder besser für die Felge ist).

UST sind allerdings im Vergleich zur Mantel-Schlauch Kombination etwas schwerer (daher nicht unbedingt geeignet für mein CC Bike). Und UST gibt´s nicht mehr in 2,6 Zoll Breite 

Ich denke UST ist kein Nachteil (Autos fahren schon seit Ewigkeiten ohne Schlauch), aber eine Nachrüstung lohnt sich nicht, weil alleine der passende Laufradsatz von MAVIC viel zu teuer ist  

Ach doch ein Nachteil fällt mir noch ein. Wenn es mal "piff" macht, ist es bestimmt eine Qual die Reifen vor Ort aus dem Felgenbett zu bekommen - ich erinnere mich nur an den Versuch meine Gazzas von der Felge zu hebeln (2 Werkzeuge dran zerbrochen).


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt einer von euch eigentlich schlauchlose Reifen? Seitdem ich auf UST umgestiegen bin, habe ich keinen Platten mehr gehabt. Naja, ich fahre natürlich nicht so brutal wie ihr, aber meistens sind es doch die Schläuche, die kaputt gehen und Löcher im Mantel sind eher selten.



Ich hatte das mal(am Votec F7) probiert und hatte nach 10m nen Snakebite im Reifen,seitdem wieder mit Schlauch.

@Lev
Sorry aber ich werde jetzt schon fahren da das Wetter
grade superoptimal ist


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das mal(*am Votec F7*) probiert und hatte nach 10m nen Snakebite im Reifen,seitdem wieder mit Schlauch.





Das geht mir runter wie Öl


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das geht mir runter wie Öl



jetzt Zeit?


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

Ne sorry "guru". Bin am Lernen.

Und auch wenn ich Lust hätte: ich muß mich echt erst mal wieder verheilen lassen - die Mädels an der Neckarwiese gucken schon total mitleidig 

Aber Lev ist doch auch gerade online, oder? (oder ist das wieder sein Vater)

Also, viel Spaß!


----------



## one track mind (28. Juni 2006)

Hey Lev,

was machen wir jetzt ohne unseren Guru, gehn wir nacher trotzdem am Stuhl fahren?

Ach ja, UST is ja wohl der grösste Mist den`s gibt. Snakebites sind zwar kein Problem mehr, dafür verlierst du aber permanent schleichend Luft, weil in jeder schnell gefahrenen Kurve und schon bei kleinsten sprüngen Luft zwischen Mantel und Felge entweicht. Trotzdem ist das dann eine scheiss arbeit, so nen Mantel von der Felge runter zu kriegen.

Der Titelsong von Pulp Fiction ist in der tat von Dick Dale. Das ist aber kein gefrickel, das ist einfach  nur Gaspedal durchs Bodenblech .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Lev,
> 
> was machen wir jetzt ohne unseren Guru, gehn wir nacher trotzdem am Stuhl fahren?
> 
> ...




Ne "Dick Dale" ist schon tiefe Trickkiste.  Läuft ja offiziell unter der Rubrik "Surf-Musik". Ach für Kenner: Eddie Van Halen holt seine Geschwindigkeit auch aus der rechten Hand. Zwar ist er auch für das Tapping bekannt (man kann behaupten, er hat es etabliert), aber viele Solopassagen bestehen aus genau demselben "Gaspedal durchs Bodenblech", wie bei Dick Dale. Naja, nicht um sonst gibt Eddie als Vorbild Dick Dale an 

Das mit der verlorenen Luft bei Abfahrten habe ich auch schon oft gehört. Mal ein bißchen in die Kurve gelegt, schon drückt es dir den Mantel aus der Felge und es entweicht Luft. Naja, ich denke für Tourenfahrer ist UST bestimmt nicht falsch, aber für Sportler ... *duckundweg*


----------



## Bax (28. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich denke für Tourenfahrer ist UST bestimmt nicht falsch, aber für Sportler ... *duckundweg*



Ok, war ja nur so ne Idee von einem Nicht-Sportler (auch Flasche, Pflaume, Weichei, tote Hose, Laumann, alter Knacker, etc. genannt).

Hättest gleich schreiben sollen: "aber für *uns* Sportler..."


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte das mal(am Votec F7) probiert und hatte nach 10m nen Snakebite im Reifen,seitdem wieder mit Schlauch.




Lag am Fahrrad 

So, bin jetzt wieder da. Mal schauen. Hlat Handy bereit!


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

Kennt jemand von Euch in Heidelberg einen Copy Shop, der auch Word Dokumente farbig ausdruckt. Ich muß meine MindMaps mal drucken, will mir aber keinen Farbdrucker kaufen!


----------



## freeriderth (28. Juni 2006)

hy leutz guckt euch mal den 4x4 part in dem vid an auf nsmb.com/video/crankworx.



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

Ja Jens. Am Bahnhof, Kirchheim/Rohrbach. Wenn du die Brücke runterkommst/fährst, gleich das erste erste Haus. Steht genau neben den Gleisen. Davor ist n Parkplatz!


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

@Marco

Nächstes mal einfach Link posten 
http://video2.nsmb.com/mystyle/mbscrankworx.wmv


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Jens. Am Bahnhof, Kirchheim/Rohrbach. Wenn du die Brücke runterkommst/fährst, gleich das erste erste Haus. Steht genau neben den Gleisen. Davor ist n Parkplatz!



 Tankeböhn!


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2006)

So, die Bilder beim "todes fred" sin drin 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

Für die tippfaulen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2796917&postcount=24


----------



## freeriderth (28. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die tippfaulen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2796917&postcount=24





wenn ich das nächste ma vorbei komm leg ich meinen senf dazu




mfg marco


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei.

Ey Marco, hab heute den Typen getroffen der mit dir am Bissi war. Und bei dem war heut noch einer, Scott irgendwas, Octane oder so. Hat sich n Big Hit gekauft. Kennste die zufällig? Wieso hat niemand von euch ICQ?

Cheers.


----------



## freeriderth (28. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.
> 
> Ey Marco, hab heute den Typen getroffen der mit dir am Bissi war. Und bei dem war heut noch einer, Scott irgendwas, Octane oder so. Hat sich n Big Hit gekauft. Kennste die zufällig? Wieso hat niemand von euch ICQ?
> 
> Cheers.





ja der sack mit dem big hit hat erst ´n nitrous gefahren.hat mir ne 888 weggekauft un kann noch nich ma fahren.der bekommt das fahrwerk von dem big hit fsr 1 noch nich ma an seine grenze un kauft mir ne 888 vor der nase weg!!!!!!!!!!! könnt kotzen wenn ich ihn seh




mfg marco


----------



## Levty (28. Juni 2006)

Hehehe, nagut. In 1.5 Wochen melde ich mich FR bezüglich wieder.
Bin heute endlich die neue DH ganz durchgefahren, alles mitgenommen 
Der hat ja sein Nitrous verkauft an den, der mit dir am Bissi war. So hab ichs verstanden.

Bis denne.


----------



## freeriderth (28. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehehe, nagut. In 1.5 Wochen melde ich mich FR bezüglich wieder.
> Bin heute endlich die neue DH ganz durchgefahren, alles mitgenommen
> Der hat ja sein Nitrous verkauft an den, der mit dir am Bissi war. So hab ichs verstanden.
> 
> Bis denne.





ja die bescheisen sich gegenseitig gerne mal(das nitrus hat ne beule am unterrohr so groß als hätte man mit´m ellbogen rein gehauen)



mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juni 2006)

moin

das vid is schon sehr nice. lustig anzuschaun. whistler is eh die macht überhaupt.

lev wieso 1.5 wochen pause ?


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Pause mit FR - CC Trainieren.

Ja, die Beule hab ich gesehen. Naja. Wers kauft musses ja wissen. Ich finde das ist so eine Stelle, die die Stabilität beeinflusst...


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juni 2006)

wer kauft auch schon ein scott   ne spaß des octane is ansich ned schlecht.


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Hier noch ein "soulisches" Bild vom Kstuhl von gestern. Ich finds irgendwie goil!
(Und wem die Felge vorne nicht passt, soll seine Fresse halten )!




Ach und ja:
UNSER SHIZZL DIZZL LUCASHIZZL HAT GEBURTSTAG!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2006)

HAPPY BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRTHDAY. 

Sagte ich aber bereits!


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein "soulisches" Bild vom Kstuhl von gestern. Ich finds irgendwie goil!
> (Und wem die Felge vorne nicht passt, soll seine Fresse halten )!



Ich glaube, du hast da weiße Flecken auf der Vorderradfelge!


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juni 2006)

@lev. die felge vorne sieht schaiiiiiiiisssseee aus 


danke jungs für die glückwünsche.

bis demnächst

PS: jens du bekommst n biersche und den lev lad ich aufn eis ein. weil jugendliche dürfen noch keinen alkohol trinken. das unterstütz ich ned. außer du willst nen alkopop. (also zuerst alk und dann pop


----------



## freeriderth (29. Juni 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @lev. die felge vorne sieht schaiiiiiiiisssseee aus
> 
> 
> danke jungs für die glückwünsche.
> ...





1.alles gute zum burtzeltach

2. wirst du jetz schwul???  



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Hehe, Jens, das liegt nur daran, dass das Bike so geil ist  

Und Lucas, da kannste sogar unseren Juristen fragen, ich darf Alk trinken, steht außer Frage, aber gegen ein Eis hätt ich nix. Tut bei den Temperaturen sicherlich besser als ein Bier.


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2006)

@Haiflyer

  alles guuuuudddddddeeeeeeee!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Mein neuer, wenner passt:


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2006)

Meine neue, wenn sie paßt


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Wir sind hier im Rad-Forum:

(Und sie passt )


----------



## guru39 (29. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> (Und sie passt )



Das wage ich zu bezweifeln,die hat den genitalbereich einer Schaufensterpuppe


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind hier im Rad-Forum:
> (Und sie passt )



NIPPELALARM


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Ich hab sie gebeten, es nicht so zu präsentieren, sonst hätten die Mods hier sicher was degegen.
Apropos Mods: Schon gemerkt dass im HDer Forum gar keien Mods sind? Sauerei. Und hier werden Koffer-Threads geschlossen


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juni 2006)

Was sollten die Mods denn gegen Nippel haben?


----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

Muhahahaha! Ok, Witz des Tages!


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juni 2006)

@ jens:  GGRRÖÖÖÖLLLL!  

aber ich finde das bild voll schlecht, man sieht gar nix vom bike!  nur die dame- pppfff!

ansonsten..... hier wird der fred ja ganz schön zugespammt, jeden abend schau ich rein und wieder 2 seiten nur quatsch, lyrische meisterleistung, wenn jemand mal mehr als 2 zusammenhängende sätze postet! 

egal, am sonntag gehts auf nach siedelsbrunn, 9h abfahrt in hd- neuenheim am marktplatz. 30km  anreise, dort die 50km- strecke abfahren, dann je nach lust+laune wieder zurück, sprich nix unter 100km! jens, keine ausreden, ich leih dir n bike!

und ne woche drauf ist dann er mara, ich fordere jeden grossmaul auf, gegen mich an der langstrecke anzutreten! ich werde euch im ziel empfangen!

ach ja: herzlichen glückwunsch zum 18., lucas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> 9h abfahrt in hd



Boa. Da kommt mein FR doch aus der Garage und mein FF zur geltung. Jens, auf. Dein Cdale lebt 

Ne awas. Bin dabei. Beim Rennen auch.


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ jens:  GGRRÖÖÖÖLLLL!
> 
> aber ich finde das bild voll schlecht, man sieht gar nix vom bike!  nur die dame- pppfff!
> 
> ...



Hast schon recht Martin. Deine unregelmäßigen Besuche hier im Thread lassen jedes Mal das Niveau explodieren. Trotz Kleinschreibung. Aber man versteht wenigstens was Du sagen willst.

Überhört habe ich aber den Satz mit: "keine Ausrede" - ICH WILL. Aber 100 km mit Kinderradanhänger werden eine Qual. Beim Marathon fahre ich auf jeden Fall mit (da habe ich ja auch "frei"). Ansonsten versuche ich mal Jette für paar Stunden abzuschieben. Respektive: Du kommst doch mit dem HT  Also, leider, leider, leider darf man den Anhänger NICHT an ein Fully hängen (wegen den Gelenken). 

... also, finde ich echt dufte von dir, daß Du freiwillig 30 kg extra mit Dir rumschleppst 

P.S.: Ich fand den Nippelwitz selbst gar nicht so lustig. Aber cool, daß er Euch erfreut  
P.P.S.: Mir ist gerade der Dateiname des Bildes aufgefallen. Wie sinnig: "Veronika SHAVED" ... WO?


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juni 2006)

Bye bye, Ulle. Wenn es so weiter geht, kann ich auch über das extrem geschrumpfte "Tour De France" Feld drüber springen 

Kleiner Nachtrag: Auf was für Seiten treibt sich eigentlich der kleine Russe rum. Folgt mal dem Link, der bei der netten Bikerin unten im Bild vermerkt ist. Nippelalarm ist da noch milde ausgedrückt. 

Pussyalarm


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Juni 2006)

@marco bevor ich schwul werd wird der papst evangelisch. des glaubsch aber. hau bloß ab mit schwuchteln.  

@lev. so bilder darfst du erst ab 18 sehn.  

@jens. nippelalarm. herrlich das hat mir den tag gerettet.danke.

@martin. die 18 is leider schon seit n paar jährchen vorbei.
außerdem hätt ich ja dann letzte woche illegal mim auto zu dir fahren müssen  

mir is langweilig und ich kann das verdammte spiel wahrscheinlich ned ganz gucken weil ich hier schaffen muss. aber es gibt nix zu schaffen. so ein müll.


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2006)

Mein neuer:



Passform:


----------



## Bax (30. Juni 2006)

Hier noch ein "soulisches" Bild vom Kstuhl von heute. Ich finds irgendwie goil!
(Und wem das Rennrad nicht passt, soll seine Fresse halten!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2006)

Ihhh! 28"


----------



## Haiflyer (30. Juni 2006)

@lev. cooler helm. was das für einer ? 
und hübsche Vorhänge  

@bax. BÄHHHHHHHHHHHH RENNRADDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juni 2006)

Sorry, aber der Bax gibt die besten Retourkutschen. 



DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juni 2006)

@ bax: SPRIIIINNNNNNNGGGG!!!!!    

@lev: der helm sieht geil aus.... im gegensatz zum inhalt... das hättest du uns ersparen können!  

@velo: ok, ich nehm jette mit! aber sie wird mich dafür hassen! 7h geschaukel im anhänger.... 
hab da neulich in den alpen coole geländegängige anhänger mit dämpfer gesehen, sollteste mal zulegen!

ok, hab ich mich jetzt hier dem niveau angepasst? 

ach ja, hab gerade auch das spiel geschaut, war echt klasse spannend!


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja, hab gerade auch das spiel geschaut, war echt klasse spannend!



Wieso nehme ich Dir das nicht ab  Wobei, wenn ich´s mir überlege. Vor 4 Wochen war ich noch Fußballantifa und heute. Okay: WM ist was anderes! Und wenn man so ein Spiel mit Freunden zusammen guckt ist es einfach herrlich und besser als alleine auf den Trails rumzuhängen.

Du wirst lachen, ich habe sogar einen gedämpften Anhänger. Aber, der hat eine Seitenstabilität wie eine A-Klasse. Einer vom Heidelbike-Team hat den gleichen und hat mir mal im Vertrauen erzählt, daß er seinen schon diverse Male auf den Trails zum Kippen gebracht hat??? 

Aber Du hättest bestimmt Spaß mit Jette. Sie ist nämlich auch strikt gegen Freeriden  Ihr Lieblingsratschlag: 

"Papa, Fahrradfahren?" 
"Ja" 
"Papa, nicht Fahrradhüpfen, otay?"


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> DEUTSCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!



SchÃ¤m dich Jens 

Kam heute von der 33 runter und dann den Neckar entlang. Kommt mir n Merzedes entgegen, voll mit TÃ¼rken/Kanacken (Cabrio) und die schreihen DEUTSCHLAND!!! (Intergration, dachte ich mir da!  )

@Lucas: Azonic Fury 65â¬ privat 

@Martin: Da ist genug drin um nicht in der 9. Klasse hocken zu bleiben  Beim FRen wirds eben runtergedreht 

So, bin gerade voll im Training fÃ¼r den Mara. 

GrÃ¼Ãe, Lev.


----------



## Bax (30. Juni 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ bax: SPRIIIINNNNNNNGGGG!!!!!



Ich war heute mit dem Rennrad am Speyerer Hof bei den Kickern. Ich bin aber nicht gesprungen, weil ich meine Protektoren nicht dabei hatte.  Außerdem hat mein RR leider keine Lefty.


----------



## Levty (30. Juni 2006)

Ey, mal ne Frage, was ist das für ein Bike?



Schaut aus wie meins, aber andere Lakierung.


----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juli 2006)

würd sagen das es halt die team lackierung is. kann doch sein.
das gemini vom jens gibts ja auch in der siemens lackierung.

@lev. cabrio mit kanacken drin. hehe. wir ham am wasserturm gefeiert. kamen 5 oder 6 dönertiere und schrein **** deutschland affen.
1. wieso sprechen sie dann unsere sprache wenn alles **** is ?
2. wieso sind die 100000 deutschen fans nicht gleich drauf gegangen. das hätt ich gern ma gesehn. so scheiß schbassden.
wahnsinn.


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2006)

Ach, ein endloses Thema ist das...hier in HD ist es ja noch halbwegs ruhig im Ggnsatz zu MA.

Ich vermute das auch, denn ältere Modele in der Lakierung gibts auch net... wayne. 

Achja Lucas, die Neue DH steht auch noch aus, genauso wie der Drop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (1. Juli 2006)

was für ne neue dh strecke ? lev zeig mir das alles mal. hab nämlich keine ahnung wo du wieder rumfährst. ich mein nach den links die du hier postet muss ich mir ja auch sorgen machen wo du so rumsurfst. also vondaher  

dienstag FINALEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE jawoll.


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2006)

So, grad ne Mail an Rotwild geschrieben. Will meine Bremsleitung jetzt durch den Rahmen verlegen. Mal schauen was die sagen  

Grad nochn wenig mit PS gespielt:




Und ja, heute konnte ich nicht fahren gehen, scheiss Schule 

Wer ist morgen alles dabei bei der Siedelsbrunn Tour?

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2006)

Nur für dich Jens, weil du so scharf bist (auf dem Bild natürlich )


----------



## easymtbiker (2. Juli 2006)

Was Geht Denn Hier????? Heute noch gar kein Posting????? hats euch die sprache verschlagen??  

also lev kann grad nix schreiben, er erholt sich von den strapazen des tages, siedelsbrunn mara- strecke angeschaut, mit an/abfahrt 108km. nette strecke, einige nette single- trails dabei, u.a. die downhill- strecke, die ich neulich dort entdeckt habe. es wird aber auf der einfachen alternative gefahren.

wer will eigentlich am samstag mit mir zum mara fahren? hab noch 2 plätze frei!

abfahrt: würde samstag, 8:30 bei mir vorschlagen


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2006)

Hier ist aber echt tote Hose... wasn Los?!

Ich wollte net posten weil a) es nix zu sagen gab und b) ich keinen Tripplepost haben wollte 

Jetzt will ich doch noch was loswerden. Hab ein weiteres Fahrradteil auf die Schwarze List der Bikeparts gesetzt, nach der Lefty: Brain Dämpfer. Wieder so eine Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit. Was denken sich die Designer dabei. Werde demnächst weiter die "Non-Bike-Parts" zusammen suchen und dann mein "Non-Bike" zusammenstellen. Man wird das ein Schock. 

Also, Cya!


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich doch noch was loswerden. Hab ein weiteres Fahrradteil auf die Schwarze List der Bikeparts gesetzt, nach der Lefty: Brain Dämpfer. Wieder so eine Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit. Was denken sich die Designer dabei. Werde demnächst weiter die "Non-Bike-Parts" zusammen suchen und dann mein "Non-Bike" zusammenstellen. Man wird das ein Schock.
> 
> Also, Cya!



Lefty und Brain,das hört sich interesant an Mal gespannt was da für`n Bike rauskommt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## one track mind (2. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> So, grad ne Mail an Rotwild geschrieben. Will meine Bremsleitung jetzt durch den Rahmen verlegen. Mal schauen was die sagen
> 
> Grad nochn wenig mit PS gespielt:
> 
> ...




Servus,

schönes bild, wenn da nicht so ein hässliches rotwild mit so ner porno felge im sibirien-camo look voll mittig die aussicht versperren würde ...


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2006)

Blabla 

Wie wars in Beerfelden!?


----------



## guru39 (2. Juli 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> schönes bild, wenn da nicht so ein hässliches rotwild mit so ner porno felge im sibirien-camo look voll mittig die aussicht versperren würde ...



ja,awer dann wärs doch nur schwarz/weiss 
schönes pic!!!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (2. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich doch noch was loswerden. Hab ein weiteres Fahrradteil auf die Schwarze List der Bikeparts gesetzt, nach der Lefty: Brain Dämpfer. Wieder so eine Ausgeburt der Hässlichkeit. Was denken sich die Designer dabei.



Dass jemand mit so 'ner Felge das Wort "Design" überhaupt kennt!

@Lev: Eigentlich finde ich ja, dass dein Rotwild supergeil aussieht. Ich kann es nur nicht leiden, wenn jemand was gegen meine Lefty sagt.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Ich sag ja nix gegen DEINE Lefty, ich sag was gegen Lefty ALLGEMEIN!


----------



## Andreas (3. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollten die Mods denn gegen Nippel haben?



Ich persönlich hab nix gegen Nippel ... aber wir sind hier in einem Bike-Forum
und da gilt ein generelles Nippelverbot.


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich hab nix gegen Nippel ... aber wir sind hier in einem Bike-Forum
> und da gilt ein generelles Nippelverbot.



 Schon klar. 

Tja, Lev. Dann musst Du jetzt halt doch auf ein Alternativforum ausweichen. Wegen Dir wird unsere geliebter Spam-Thread auch noch geschlossen!

Ich bin Sonntag dabei, werde aber wahrscheinlich mit eigenem Auto kommen, weil ich momentan ein planerisches Frack bin und keinem mit meiner "Spontanität" zu nahe treten will  Wir sehen uns.

@Martin: Halt mir den Weg frei!
@Lev: Paß auf, daß Du nicht in meine 2,4er Nobby Abdrücke reingerätst!
@Andy und Jojo: Auf jetzt. Ihr fahrt mit!
@Lucas: Wie wär´s mit einer kleinen Freerider Einlage beim Marathon. Vll. auch ein Roadgap über das Peloton?
@Frank: Kommst Du auch - musst ja nicht so hetzen.
@Rotwild: Leg Dir mal ne neue Felge zu!


----------



## Bax (3. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag ja nix gegen DEINE Lefty, ich sag was gegen Lefty ALLGEMEIN!



Wie würde ein Jurist denn diese Aussage interpretieren?


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

Da ich gerade so im Verwaltungsrecht drinne bin.

...das ist kein Verwaltungsakt, sondern eine Allgemeinverfügung 

Okay, den finden auch nur Juristen lustig 

Lev, hör mal auf andere Bikes schlecht zu reden. Sonst machen wir Dir Dein ROTWILD auch wieder madig (beim KONA hat´s ja auch geklappt). Und CANNONDALEs Lefty mag Geschmackssache sein, sie ist aber technisch was ganz was feines. 

P.S.: Mein CICLOMANIX Rahmen ist fertig und steht bei mir. Schade, daß ich nicht genug Geld und Zeit habe das Bike sofort aufzubauen. Aber das nächste Jahr wird eine Wonne. 2007 wird dann kräftig Marathon gefahren. Ich spiele sogar mit dem Gedanken der TAC. Aber erst mal aufbauen (Rahmen, Gabel, Sattel und Lenker habe ich schon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (3. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Dass jemand mit so 'ner Felge das Wort "Design" überhaupt kennt!



WORD: 1:0 für dich. geil ich lach mich tot.     

@jens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCNTvvMonYo&search=dave watson  

so geil.

juhu mein neues bett kommt heut. freu freu. wird bestimmt ne wabbelige nacht hehe


----------



## freeriderth (3. Juli 2006)

wann wollt ihr diese woche wieder aufm stuhl?????



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> @jens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCNTvvMonYo&search=dave watson



Das kann ich auch...

...ich meine das Fallen


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

@ Jens: Alles klar, in zwei Jahren will ich die TAC fahren, und schon hab ich meinen Partner 
@ Bax: Auf, kurzdistanz geht. Sogar mit ner Lefty 
@ Lucas: Wozu ein neues? ISt das Alte schon durch? 
@ Andy + Jojo: Hop, HDer Fraktion an den Start!!!
@ Marco: Mim CCler jeden Tag, außer Freitag!


----------



## Haiflyer (3. Juli 2006)

jo das alte war durchgerammelt. außerdem ******* fürs kreuz.
jetzt gabs n wasserbett. herrlich.


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

Selbst bauen lautet die Devise.

Mein Bett besteht aus 4 Leimholzbinder (5x18 cm). Da kann man ein LKW draufstellen. Okay, Flachbauten aus Leimbinder sollen ab und zu einstürzen, aber mein Bett hält - jedenfalls mehr als der Dielenboden


----------



## one track mind (3. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Blabla
> 
> Wie wars in Beerfelden!?




was heisst denn hier blabla? dafür ist das thread hier doch gedacht .

beerfelden war wieder sehr lustig.

@guru: wie ich dem anderen thread hier entnehme, ham wir uns in beerfelden ja um einen tag verpasst.


----------



## freeriderth (3. Juli 2006)

@lucas:wasserbetten sin scho wat feines ne???!!!


ich brauch von euch mal ne sms mit dem namen von euch drin weil ich die numer von meinem alten handy nich ganz übernehmen konnte.


war heut aufm stuhl und meine bilanz lautet folgendermaßen:

3 sprünge(wurzeln) und srei landungen. und da bei mir 3+3 = 6 is hab ich mir bei der dritten landung sechs löcher insgesammt wieder geholt.2vorne(snakebite) und 4 hinten(auch snakebites) musste den den restlichen stuhl runter rolen un das im schneckentempo. konnte ja nur 4 löcher davon flicken.(nur 4 flicken dabei gehabt und null ersatzschläuche)


werd erstma die ganze woche zu tun haben und erst nächste woche wieder am start sein...

un dann krachsts wieder gewaltig!!!



mfg marco






bäähhh scheis fingerschmerz vom vielen schreiben.......


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Muhahaha, Junge, ich glaube du toppst sogar mich noch! Oh man...


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> @lucas:wasserbetten sin scho wat feines ne???!!!
> 
> 
> ich brauch von euch mal ne sms mit dem namen von euch drin weil ich die numer von meinem alten handy nich ganz übernehmen konnte.
> ...



Kauf Dir mal anständige Reifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> @guru: wie ich dem anderen thread hier entnehme, ham wir uns in beerfelden ja um einen tag verpasst.



jep,schade,aber wir fahren am Sa.oder So. wieder hin,kannst dich ja melden wenn du Lust hast 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf Dir mal anständige Reifen!



Al Mighty`s bessa is das


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Al Mighty`s bessa is das



Das, oder...

... was auch hilft. Reifen aufpumpen und vor allem anständige Schläuche rein. Hab sogar mal in den Gazzas nen Platten gehabt, weil ich leichtsinnigerweise Schwalbe Nr. 13 reingezogen habe


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das, oder...
> 
> ... was auch hilft. Reifen aufpumpen und vor allem anständige Schläuche rein. Hab sogar mal in den Gazzas nen Platten gehabt, weil ich leichtsinnigerweise Schwalbe Nr. 13 reingezogen habe



nix oder,alles ausprobiert 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Ey, Guru, schmeiß die Bettys aber nit weg, ich nehm se!

Und: nächsten MI kann ich mit euch mitfahren, aber nur wenn du nicht so dicke Eier hast und auf einen Schüler warten kannst! So um 1500 sollte klar gehen. Hoffe das klappt!

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2006)

Hi Lev
ich wollt mich Morgen schon auf den KS hochf"i"cken 
(was man(n) nicht alles tun muß um der "Zensur" zu entkommen)   
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (3. Juli 2006)

"****en" ist mittelhochdeutsch und heißt "sich bewegen". Also KEINE Zensur!


----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Nene Jungs: F!cken

Guruguruguru... Diese Woche geht nur CC, sry echt, aber muss sein !
Ab nächster Woche!


----------



## guru39 (3. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Nene Jungs: F!cken
> 
> Guruguruguru... Diese Woche geht nur CC, sry echt, aber muss sein !
> Ab nächster Woche!



Ok, dann hab isch(event) mein "Richtiges"Bike widda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. Juli 2006)

Hehe, das nächste mal ein wenig langsamer in der Kurve zum Kicker-Trail!


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf Dir mal anständige Reifen!



jap maxxis. 

zu den schwalbe nummer 13. das sind doch verhüterli oder  von der wandstärke hehe lol

@marco ja wasserbetten sind was feines. hab heut nacht geschlafen wie gott in frankreich. (wobei wer sagt eigentlich das die froschschenkel baguettets gute betten haben ?) 

die woche geht bei mir nix. schaltung immer noch im sack und platten vorne. kein bock zu repariern.
ciao Lucas 

PS: aßerdem heut abend erstma halbfinaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
mein top 2:1 schland. nach kopfballtor von klose in der letzten minute der verlängerung.


----------



## BikerAndy (4. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @Andy und Jojo: Auf jetzt. Ihr fahrt mit!



Hi,
ich kann nur für mich sprechen aber ich bin auf keinen auf der Langdistanz dabei des pack ich einfach nicht und da ihr alle Lang fahrt hab ich keine Lust die Kurze allein zu fahrn.
Naja hock hier im Schwarzwald auf ner Burg mit den assi Trails vor der Tür und hab mein Bike nicht dabei 
@Jens: Meine Green ist da ging echt voll schnell und so wie ich des im forum mitbekommen hab war meines die letzte die raus ging 
Kannst du mir sagen wie des mit der Luft funktioniert muss ich den Druck in beiden Gabelholmen gleich einstellen? Oder haben die jeweils ne andere Funktion?
Gruß Andy


----------



## freeriderth (4. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf Dir mal anständige Reifen!





werd ich auch dem nächst machen



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juli 2006)

Ja, hab schon ein Foto gesehen von Deiner "Green". Du musst dann mal berichten, wie sich die Asgard fährt! 

Zu Thema Einstellung. Ich habe mich mit der Einstellungs noch nicht auseinandergesetzt. Was nutzt mir eine eingestellte Federgabel, wenn ich noch keine weiteren Teile für´s Bike habe. Aber grds.: Gleicher Druck in beiden Standrohren wäre schwachsinnig, weil jede Seite ja eine andere Aufgabe hat. Ich denke, daß eine Seite Dämpfung (rechts: weil da stellt man den Rebound ein) und eine Seite Federung ist. Wo Du nun den Sag einstellst, ob die Dämpferseite konstanten Druck braucht, oder so, musst Du mal nachlesen! Ich muß zugeben, mir ist das System auch noch nicht so ganz klar. Scheint eine Luft - Öl Kombi zu sein. Bin ja versucht, die Gabel auseinanderzubauen, um das System zu verstehen - aber dann müsste ich das Öl erneuern (und dazu habe ich keine Lust).

Ich würde mein Bike so gerne aufbauen...

Grds. frage, an die Leute, die noch MTB fahren und nicht nur Freeriden:

Felgen-Bremse oder Disc-Brake? Ich kann der Felgenbremse keinen wirklichen Nachteil abgewinnen, weil ich sogar mit 30 kg Kindertrailer (also insgesamt 130 kg Kampfgewicht) die Berge gut runter kam? Ich glaube ich werde es dem Martin gleich machen. DUAL CONTROL. Aber mal schauen!

Edit: Du fährst. Weil wer 24 Stunden fährt schafft auch 3,5 Stunden Marathon. Auf jetzt!


----------



## BikerAndy (4. Juli 2006)

Hi,
3.5 stunden schön wärs......
Ja was meinst du wie lang würd des gehn so insgesamt also sprich wann bin ich daheim?? Weil abends hab ich mich auch noch dummerweise zur "Brandwache" bei der Schlossbeleuchtung eingetragen .
(Ja wenn Deutschland Samstags spielen wird kann ichs nicht sehn )
Und da müsst ich so sagen wir um 1800 wieder daheim sein.
Aber ey mal ehrlich ich bin fast null gefahrn seit dem 24h rennen und des is schon lang her von daher denk ich halt nicht dass ichs gescheiht schaff.
Denn um mir die Landschaft an zu schauen brauch ich kein Marathon zu fahrn.

Grüße von der Burg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2006)

So, Jojo fährt kurz, Domenik, Ramin, Jens, Martin und ich Lang. Andy würd ich mittel vorschlagen  Dann passts!

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juli 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 3.5 stunden schön wärs......
> Ja was meinst du wie lang würd des gehn so insgesamt also sprich wann bin ich daheim?? Weil abends hab ich mich auch noch dummerweise zur "Brandwache" bei der Schlossbeleuchtung eingetragen .
> (Ja wenn Deutschland Samstags spielen wird kann ichs nicht sehn )
> ...



MOMENT. Dumme Ausreden ist mein Spezialgebiet!!! Also, mein Training in den letzten 2 Monaten. Ich bin 2mal mit dem VOTEC gefahren (50 km und 30 km), dann bin ich 3mal mit meinem Vater im Flachland gefahren (jeweils ca. 50 km). Ich war ca. 5mal mit dem Freerider auf´n KS und habe mir dabei eigentlich mehr geschadet als sonst was. Ach ja, ich war auch 1 bis 2mal joggen.

Also, ich bin 1stens auch nicht fit und 2tens habe ich auch nicht viel Zeit und 3tens will ich auch das Spiel um den dritten Platz sehen (also Italien gegen Portugal).

Sagen wir mal: Du brauchst 4 Stunden ich evtl. 4 1/4 dann langt das doch locker, oder?

P.S.: sauBÄR. Ich darf gegen Ramin, Dominik und Martin antreten. Perfekt. Mein Tag ist gerettet :kotz: - also nicht weil ich Euch nicht mag  , aber ich freue mich dann auf den Zieleinlauf (jeder der vor mir ankommt, darf mir ein Bier kaltstellen  ) = man werde ich an dem Tag besoffen sein


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2006)

Ich auch, denn am SA Abend ist ne Party, und da will ich nicht zu spät hin, denn sonst ist das Bier alläääää! Hoff ich werde nicht letzter. Komm Jojo, tu mir den Gefallen und fahr lang mit


----------



## Haiflyer (4. Juli 2006)

@jens. für rein straße und training würd ich ne v break nehmen
leicht. günstiger als disc und reicht völlig aus.

noch 4 stunden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Juli 2006)

Paar Gedanken 4 Stunden vor dem Einzug in das Finale:

1. Das neue Titelbild von MTB-News ist bis jetzt eins der besten. Nur das nächste Mal soll der Fotograf besser ausleuchten, wenn ich mich mit 60 km/h in die Kurve lege. Man, die Monster T macht sich super an meinem VOTEC 

2. Da ich nachher nicht hier bin schon mal im VORAUS!

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEG

3:1 Deutschland!


----------



## easymtbiker (4. Juli 2006)

hey jens, schick mir mal n bild und zeichnung von deinem bolzen. wir haben hier ne schicke nc- maschine und in nullkommanix kann ich dir locker 20 bolzen aus den lkw- dehnschrauben zaubern!


ansonsten... siedelsbrunn: dominik überlegt sichs noch, er kneift bestimmt, weil er nicht gegen mich verlieren möchte und ramin... hat da gleiche  problem! 

wie sieht es jetzt aus, wer will alles bei mir mitfahren? und kann jemand meinen bus danach zurück fahren, damit ich mit dem bike runter rollen kann?

ist heute abend fussball???


----------



## one track mind (4. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> hey jens, schick mir mal n bild und zeichnung von deinem bolzen.
> 
> hallo??? das macht ihr dann aber bitte per PN, pornographische inhalte sind doch in diesem forum nicht erlaubt, denk ich .
> 
> ...


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2006)

Kommt euch der Helm bekannt vor?






Und übrigens: Die Aktion da wurde nicht gestanden, nur im richtigen Augenblick abgedrückt! Und dennoch, das beste Foto hier im Forum das ich kenn! Hammerhart! Wir haben auch ein paar Anlieger am Stuhl, wie wärs? In einer Woche  ! Fotosession! Und Jens: der Drop wird fällig für uns, der an der Neuen DH.

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juli 2006)

Manchmal ist Schweigen besser als Gold:


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Juli 2006)

diese scheiß ver****ten *************mit ihren **** ver****ten schwalben. scheiß . wahnsinn.********************* * **  *******

****


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juli 2006)

*****************************************************

Oh Mann Lucas, Du hast ja ein Gemüt 

Ich konnte gestern echt nichts mehr sagen. Ich glaube wir waren alle kurz vorm Heulen. 

Schei§ Jahr. Erst fliegt Ulle raus, dann fliegt unsere Elf raus, Schumi wird auch noch rausfliegen...

Wird Zeit, daß sich MTB etabliert, damit ich den Deutschen wieder paar Titel holen kann


----------



## Bax (5. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, daß sich MTB etabliert, damit ich den Deutschen wieder paar Titel holen kann



Wenigstens musst du dir dann nicht extra einen Anwalt nehmen, um auf Dopingvorwürfe zu reagieren.


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens musst du dir dann nicht extra einen Anwalt nehmen, um auf Dopingvorwürfe zu reagieren.



Da ist wohl was Wahres dran. Im Ulle-Thread wird ja schon seit einigen Tagen kontrovers diskutiert, ob die MTB-Spitze auch durchweg dopet. Eigentlich schade.

Irgendwie will der Tag heute nicht anlaufen. Ich habe andauernd das Bild vor Augen, wie ich an der Martsall-Leinwand stehe und 2 Tore kurz vor Schluß reingehen.

Ach. Zum Thema Siedelsbrunn und Ausreden. Ich musste gestern die zweite Halbzeit im Liegen "anhören", weil mich mal wieder ein grippaler Infekt erwischt hat. Auch ein Grund meiner mießen Stimmung. Ich kann nicht mehr als hoffen, daß dieser bis Samstag weg ist. Aber noch mal leicht angekränkelt fahre ich keinen Marathon. Das letzte mal war ich ja deswegen 4 Wochen bettlegrig!


----------



## freeriderth (5. Juli 2006)

ja ja unser lucas...


ich finds auch zum kotzen das wir raus sin und das schlimste is das wir jetz erst wieder 4jahre warten müssen!!!


mfg marco


----------



## Bax (5. Juli 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> und das schlimste is das wir jetz erst wieder 4jahre warten müssen!!!mfg marco



Nee! In ZWEI Jahren werden wir schon mal Europameister!


----------



## Levty (5. Juli 2006)

Habt ihr vor 2 Jahren auch gesagt, ihr werdet Weltmeister 

Naja, bin für das Frankenreich! Da gehts um ne dicke Wette!


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr vor 2 Jahren auch gesagt, ihr werdet Weltmeister
> 
> Naja, bin für das Frankenreich! Da gehts um ne dicke Wette!



DICK trifft´s. Dicke Eier.  Ey Lev, laß die armen Französinnen in Ruhe 

Ich find´s geil das die Sportis direkt einen neuen Song rausgebracht habe...

1 und 2 und 3 und 54, 74, 90, 2010...

Ob der direkt mit der 2006er Version aufgenommen wurde? Wahrscheinlich


----------



## Haiflyer (5. Juli 2006)

hau ab. portugal soll weltmeister werden
die dreggs froschschenkel auch ned. und pizza auch ned. 
ja das neue lied is lustig habs schon hehe. gibtsd auf der süddeutschen site.

hab heut endlich mal mein bike repariert.
dummerweise kann ihc momentan ned fahren.
uni,freundin,.schaffen.training,fuba, geht alles ned

samstag fahr ich erstma nach stuttgart. freu freu und dann schrei ich unsere elf zum 3ten platz.


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Juli 2006)

oh, shit! jens, hoffe dass es dir bald wieder besser geht! aber wie du sagst: kurier dich richtig aus. ich weiss noch, wie du das letzte mal mit puls 220 auf dem gaisberg gestanden bist......

fussball? wen interessiert das???? 

ansonsten war es so heiss, dass ich 4h rr fahren musste um mich mit dem fahrtwind abzukühlen 

andy!  aaaannnndddyyy!! liest du mit? soll ich dir für siedelsbrunn leichte reifen und schläuche leihen? oder stehst du auf draht? du könntest noch wasser in die schläuche pumpen, hast dannn nen besseren grip!  

und wäre schön, wenn lucas auch kommen würde und an der downhill-strecke allen zeigt, wie man bergab fährt! sch**** auf fussball!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (5. Juli 2006)

hä wohin soll ich kommen ? och du da gibts ander die bestimmt genauso gut wenn nicht besser zeigen können wie es bergab geht   obwohl ich irgendwie lust hätte mal wieder zu fahren. wenn da das bergauf nicht wär bei dem wetter.
jetzt freu ich mich erstma wie italien die froschschenkel wegballert.
scheiß auf gestern. aber es gibt keine nation die ich mehr verabscheue als frankreich. hat mit persönlichen erlebnissen und erfahrungen zu tun.
von daher.dann lieber italien. dann is wenigstens ne hammer stimmung wenn ihc in 3 wochen da hinfahr hehe


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juli 2006)

Womit wir jetzt in direkter Konkurrenz zueinander stehen.

Weltmeister werden selbstredend "les bleus". Haut die dummen Pizzabäcker raus - rächt Deutschland meine Freunde  

"Der Fußball ist tot, es lebe der Fußball"

Naja, alles geht vorbei. Wir können ja nach der WM dann wieder miteinander reden


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Juli 2006)

jap können wir.
auf jeden fall hoff ich das italien gewinnt. drecks franzaken. 

ab sonntag abend können wir dann wieder miteinander reden jens ja


----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jap können wir.
> auf jeden fall hoff ich das italien gewinnt. drecks franzaken.
> 
> ab sonntag abend können wir dann wieder miteinander reden jens ja




Okay, mein Freund. Bis dahin graben wir mal den Klappstuhl aus (oder wie war das gleich) 





Andere Sache. Zur Zeit geht´s mir einigermaßen gut, aber ich glaube echt, daß Samstag flach fällt. Ihr könnt Euch gar nicht ausmalen, wie sehr mich das dizzt! Vll. komme ich nach Siedelsbrunn und stelle mich wenigstens mit in die Startaufstellung, um dann gekonnt nach dem Startschuß meine Felge zu schrotten und wegen technischen K.O. auszuscheiden... Ich weiß auch nett. Alles kacke!


----------



## Haiflyer (6. Juli 2006)

wieso was los ? wieso gehts dir kacke ?

ja klappstuhl hehe.


----------



## Levty (6. Juli 2006)

Jens kneift doch nur, genau wie Andy und Jojo. Mensch Leute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (6. Juli 2006)

Und wie ich kneife. Ich habe so Angst von Dir abgezogen zu werden, daß ich lieber mit 3 netten Mädels am Baggersee liege. Oh Mann, Du hast mich ertappt


----------



## BikerAndy (6. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> andy!  aaaannnndddyyy!! liest du mit? soll ich dir für siedelsbrunn leichte reifen und schläuche leihen? oder stehst du auf draht? du könntest noch wasser in die schläuche pumpen, hast dannn nen besseren grip!



Hi,
danke fürs Angebot aber ich werd leider nicht mitfahren können unter anderem wegen mangelnder fintness. Naja nächstes Mal.
Aber wir können gern mal wieder ne Tour am Wochenende oder unter der Woche fahrn wenn du Zeit hast. Kannst dich ja mal melden mein bike ist ja wieder einsatzbereit.
So wünsch euch aber auf jeden Fall viel glück und keine stürze oder pannen (ok wird schwer mim Lev )
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Juli 2006)

oje, voll die rückzieher beim mara.... naja, dan  hoffe ich, das wenigstens ramin und dominik mitfahren.
ok, jens, würde mich freuen, wenn du mitkommst und nach dem mara mein  bus nach hause fährst, hätte lust, danach nach hd zurück zu rollen. ok, behaupte ich jetzt. mal schaun, wie ich die sache nach dem mara sehe! 

wie sieht es eigentlich bei der wm aus? ist deutschland noch dabei?


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. Juli 2006)

hi
ich fahr aber mittel, das scheint eine gemütliche kleine runde zu werden.
was fährt denn der ramin?
mfg
dominik


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

NEIN!!! Der Dominik hat sich hierher verirrt!
Wieso nicht lang? Sind 75km, komm schon...!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2006)

dominik traut sich nicht gegen mich anzutreten, weil ich schneller bin!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oje, voll die rückzieher beim mara.... naja, dan  hoffe ich, das wenigstens ramin und dominik mitfahren.
> ok, jens, würde mich freuen, wenn du mitkommst und nach dem mara mein  bus nach hause fährst, hätte lust, danach nach hd zurück zu rollen. ok, behaupte ich jetzt. mal schaun, wie ich die sache nach dem mara sehe!
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich bei der wm aus? ist deutschland noch dabei?



Ja wir sind alles Weicheier  Entweder wir kneifen ganz oder fahren nur Kurzstrecke. Aber ehrlich, für ein Radsport-Vereinsmitglied ist das schon etwas dürftig. Also los Dominik.

Samstag Deinen Bus fahren??? Hehe, das wäre aber ein schlechter Tausch, oder? Oder willst Du mir dafür mit zarten Händen den Rücken mit Sonnenmilch einmassieren :kotz:  

Ich bin schon ein wenig gefrustet: Nicht nur, weil der Infekt mal wieder genau vor einem Marathon kommt, sondern weil ich insgesamt viel zu oft rumkränkel. Woher kommts? Liegt bestimmt an der Druckerschwärze vom Schönfelder, oder so?

Deutschland ist noch dabei, kann aber bestenfalls noch Dritter werden! Und ich bitte darum, weil ich kann Männer einfach nicht weinen sehen. Das zerreißt mir jedes Mal das Herz!


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juli 2006)

jens ich versteh dich ned. du hast die wahl zwischen lev in engen hosen und 3 hübschen mädels. pf logisch das ich da lev vorziehn würd.  lol selten so gelacht.
scheiß auf jeden marathon wenn du dafür mit netten mädels am strand liegen kannst. ach was schreib ich. scheiß auf alles für die mädels.
würds genauso machen.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. Juli 2006)

jens vielleicht trainirst du ja zuviel und das schadet deinem imunsystem.


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

Lucas, ich fahre keine enge hose. Und wenn, dann fahre ich wenigstens...und verbring meine Zeit net vor der Glotze!
So und Domenik fährt jetzt schön die Langstrecke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> jens vielleicht trainirst du ja zuviel und das schadet deinem imunsystem.



Das Phänomen gibt´s wirklich. Gerade nach extremen Trainig ist das Immunsystem für einige Stunden auch extrem angreifbar, weil der Körper mit der Widerherstellung nach den Strapzen beschäftigt ist. Aber...

...ich und zu viel trainieren. Muhahahahhahhahha. Danke, mein Tag ist gerettet. Jetzt habe ich wieder was zum Lachen


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

Das sogenannte "Open Window". Dauert 4 Stunden lang nach dem Training.

Jaja, Jens unser hochleistungssportler!


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

Lev, laß dich nicht zu so pauschalisierenden Aussagen hinreißen 

Aber, und darauf bin ich ja schon ein bißchen stolz: wenn ich mal gesund bin und ein Marathon ansteht, fahre ich trotzdem die 105 km ohne vorher trainiert zu haben und komme im Ziel an (und dann noch nicht mal als letzter) 

Andere trainieren und trainieren und fahren dann Mittelstrecke


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Lucas, ich fahre keine enge hose. Und wenn, dann fahre ich wenigstens...und verbring meine Zeit net vor der Glotze!
> So und Domenik fährt jetzt schön die Langstrecke!



klar fährst du mit enger hose. hab ich doch schon gesehn   du hockst doch nur ned vor der glotze weil du keine hast. lol.
ich sags immer und immer wieder. reiß du nur die klappe auf. wenn du erstma 30km zum berg anreisen müsstest überlegst dus dir auch gut ob du dann fährst wenn du ned viel bock hast. 
außerdem gibts noch n leben außerhalb des bikens.
das hast du ned kleiner schüler.   

PS: wer weis vielleicht fahr ich ja und sag dir bloß nie bescheid.
PPS: kann ma jemand den ballack da oben wegmachen. mir kommt glei mein mittagessen wieder hoch.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

Wieso. Magst Du den Ballack nicht? Naja, mein Favorit ist er auch nicht. Aber er weint so schön


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juli 2006)

hast dir die frage im prinzip schon selbst beantwortet.
mag ihn einfach nicht, für mich der spieler der am meisten überschätzt wird. mit podolski zusammen. alle schrein immer wie toll die doch sind.
sorry aber was der ballack abgeliefert hat is unter aller sau. macht den ganzen tag nix andres als mim ball aufs tor drauholzen und dann schießt er 5m drüber. wärs n halber oder 10cm würd keiner was sagen. aber die schüsse die der abgibt wären beim football super. aber leider nicht beim fuba.
für das gehalt was die bekommen würd ich mich auch hinstellen und den ball 10m übers tor bolzen.


----------



## Bax (7. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> für das gehalt was die bekommen würd ich mich auch hinstellen und den ball 10m übers tor bolzen.



AUTSCH! Das ist ja jetzt wirklich ein richtig fetter Stammtisch-Klassiker!

Die vermeintliche Genialität und Brillanz von Ballack blieb mir bisher auch immer verborgen. Wenigstens hat er sich bei dieser WM aber mal richtig reingehängt, was auch nicht immer selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> AUTSCH! Das ist ja jetzt wirklich ein richtig fetter Stammtisch-Klassiker!







Moment, da mache ich mit. Ich fand´s auch etwas derbe, daß Ballack immer wieder und immer wieder aus dem 20 - 30 Meter Raum auf´s Tor gehalten hat und nichts ankam. Also, es ging nichts daneben - nein: es kam einfach nichts an. Dadurch sind eine paar gute Vorlagen verloren gegangen. 

Andererseits hatte ich dann doch gehofft, daß Ballack vor dem Ausscheiden noch mal ein richtiges Tor (also nicht bloß so ein verwandeltes Elfmeter) reinbekommt. 

Ich glaube Kapitän der Herzen ist und bleibt eh Kahn  Und morgen wird er es ja auch wieder sein - zumindest kommisarisch!


----------



## Bax (7. Juli 2006)

Buaaahahahaha! Super Bild! Vor Allem der Typ rechts mit dem *********-Schnäuzer! Der ist auch ein Stammtisch-Klassiker!  

Mit "Stammtisch" wollte ich nicht Ballack in Schutz nehmen. Das bezog sich einzig und allein auf das "für das Geld könnt ich mich ja selber hinstellen...".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

Ballack beiseite (stimmt so ja auch).

Ich freue mich auf das morgige Spiel! Die WM wird mir fehlen. Die Parties im Marstall, die ganzen weiblichen Fans  Ich will eine Nachspielzeit!


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

@ Lucas: 30km? Du hockst doch in der Sbahn! Oder kauf dir einfach ein RR!
@ andere: Fuba Sux ! Word.
@ Jens: Die Schale des Innenalgers muss NICHT auf die Antriebsseite!  Aber bei mir fehlen die Distanzringe, also kann ich das noch nicht einbauen. Jetzt mal ne saftige Mail an bike-components.de

@ Dominik: Wie reiste an? Wenn du mittel fährst und beim Martin mitfährst, rede ich kein Wort mit dir


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jens: Die Schale des Innenalgers muss NICHT auf die Antriebsseite!  Aber bei mir fehlen die Distanzringe, also kann ich das noch nicht einbauen. Jetzt mal ne saftige Mail an bike-components.de



Das kommt davon, wenn man Ferndiagnosen haben will. Fakt ist: ich habe jedes Lager bis jetzt richtig rum eingebaut und hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Kettenlinie und so


----------



## Levty (7. Juli 2006)

Hm, naja, ich muss jetzt auf die Antwort von bike-comp. warten. Dann mach ich die Sche!sse endlich rein.

@ Martin: Schreib mir ne SMS wann du mich morgen abholst, bin heute Abend in der Stadt, da gibts kein ICQ


----------



## Haiflyer (7. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucas: 30km? Du hockst doch in der Sbahn! Oder kauf dir einfach ein RR!
> @ andere: Fuba Sux ! Word.



fuba suckt bei dir nur weil du die regeln ned kappierst 

am arsch kauf ich mir n RR. niemals. klar hock ich in der sbahn. muss aber erstma zum bahnhof. auf bahn warten in bahn rein. dann hin. berg hoch runter . wiueder hbf. dann auf bahn warten .dann rein dann zurück unddann von hbf nach hause. ---> NERVIG


----------



## dominik-deluxe (7. Juli 2006)

fahr nicht beim martin mit
bis morsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (7. Juli 2006)

hi leutz bin ma wieder im netz.

wie gehts euch?



mfg marco


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jens ich versteh dich ned. du hast die wahl zwischen lev in engen hosen und 3 hübschen mädels. pf logisch das ich da lev vorziehn würd.  lol selten so gelacht.
> scheiß auf jeden marathon wenn du dafür mit netten mädels am strand liegen kannst. ach was schreib ich. scheiß auf alles für die mädels.
> würds genauso machen.


jaja, nur mutersöhnchen verkriechen sich bei den frauen! hey, kennste james blond? das ist n richtiger mann! für ne neue herausforderung lässt der jede frau sitzen!  
ihr wisst ja, allesunter 100km ist kein richtiger marathon! das morgen wird genussradln, rad-touristik-fahrt!

wollt ihr noch mehr protz- sprüche hören?  



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Schreib mir ne SMS wann du mich morgen abholst, bin heute Abend in der Stadt, da gibts kein ICQ



äh, 8:30 bei mir. wie kommste auf den gedanken, dass ich dich abhole? oje, ich sehe schon, da muss jemand morgen früh mit dem rad nach siedelsbrunn fahren..... 



@ jens: also meine erfahrung zeigt mir: umso mehr sport, umso besser gehts mir. vor 10 jahren bin ich kaum  geradelt und war damals viel kränklicher.


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> fuba suckt bei dir nur weil du die regeln ned kappierst
> 
> am arsch kauf ich mir n RR. niemals. klar hock ich in der sbahn. muss aber erstma zum bahnhof. auf bahn warten in bahn rein. dann hin. berg hoch runter . wiueder hbf. dann auf bahn warten .dann rein dann zurück unddann von hbf nach hause. ---> NERVIG



Dann lasses doch wenn's dich nervt! 

@ Martin: Blabla! Wäre doch nur nett gewesen... naja, morgen Schlammschlacht.
@ Marco: Am SO fahr ich wieder mit 180mm hinten. Aber um 1000h morgens. Wenns dir passt... 

Gud Nacht!


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @ jens: also meine erfahrung zeigt mir: umso mehr sport, umso besser gehts mir. vor 10 jahren bin ich kaum  geradelt und war damals viel kränklicher.



Grundsätzlich stimmt das auch. Nur Du weißt, wie oft ich trainiere. Kaum.

Es gibt halt definitv wichtigere Sachen. Mal gucken: im besten Falle bin ich bis Februar komplett durch. Wenn nicht dauerts noch mal ein Jahr. Auf jeden Fall wird nach dem Examen trainiert. Und dann gucken wir mal, wie ich den WOMC mit Training fahre  Ach ja, und ich hoffe, daß wir uns dann am TAC sehen. Aber alles Zukunftsmusik!

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß heute. Wird bestimmt witzig. Wenn es jetzt noch aufhört zu regnen sind die Trails für nachher perfekt. Leicht angenäßt und nicht zu trocken! Mein Tipp: Ramin, Martin, Dominik, Lev (in der Reihenfolge) - aber mit Tipps sollte ich mich ja lieber zurückhalten (s.o.)


----------



## Levty (8. Juli 2006)

Sooo früh schon ON... ich könt kotzen. Was macht man nicht alles um 75km auf Zeit zu fahren :kotz: !

Naja, hab grad das russ. Frühstück in mich reingewürgt, ejtzt gehts ab zum Martin, meinem Fahrer.


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juli 2006)

russ. frühstück is ne flasche vodka oder  

@marco. mir gehts gut und dir ? meld dich morgen ma wegen streeten. wann du dann ca zu hause bist etc.

juings euch viel spaß und glück heut beim marathon. bin mal wieder schaffen. :kotz: und heut abend gehts nach stuttgart.


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp: Ramin, Martin, Dominik, Lev (in der Reihenfolge)



seh ich ähnlich. wobei vielleicht der dominik 2ter werden könnt. man weis es ned so genau.

also ich sag mal

ramin,dominik,martin,....dann lange nichts....... und dann lev  (ne spaß. lev hat schon ne gute kondi.)und das is jetzt nicht ironisch oder sarkastisch gemeint.

morgen soll schönes wetter werden. da gehts ab an den see. herrlich. lecker curry wurst. lecker bier, lecker sonne, lecker frauen, lecker kaltes wasser

ALLES LECKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2006)

Ey Lucas, wehe ich höre Dich heute nicht über´n Bildschirm schreien. Ich erwarte Einsatz. Supporte mal schön unsere Jungs.

Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich morgen mal schnell nach Berlin fahre. Mal gucken, wenn ich das Auto voll bekomme, mach ich es vll. echt


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juli 2006)

aja schrei ich des glaubsch aber.
hehe
ne morgen berlin no way. weder für italien noch für die froschschenkel. nene


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2006)

Nix Itacker oder Froschis. Aber unsere Jungs werden morgen auch die Fanmeile als Dritter rocken. Deswegen. Denkst Du ich gucke mir das Finale freiwillig an ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juli 2006)

ich gucks mir freiwillig an aber nur um den spaghettis die daumen zu drücken.
und morgen auf der fanmile als 3ter. des glaubsch aber. dennoch sind für mich die jungs weltmeister. absolut. weil die wirklich bis aufs letzte spiel super gespielt ham.


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. Juli 2006)

Amen!


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Juli 2006)

hihi 
ich glaub ich hab grad meine 5 min. könnt hier grad voll durchs büro dopsen.

BORN 2 BE ALIVE 

mein kollege schaut schon ganz dumm hihi


----------



## drivingghost (8. Juli 2006)

Schrift für Ler.

WillRobinson


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2006)

zieleinlauf war: ramin, lev, martin. dominik ist auf mittelstrecke gefahren.

lev hat 7min durch platten gleich am anfang verloren, ramin ist 10km vor schluss der sattel ab und ich hab mind. 30min durch platten verloren.... bin dann erst mal vor dem abschlussmotorrad gefahren und halt mein rennen gefahren....

ach ja, lev ist trotz des platten ne super zeit gefahren, 4h durchgepowered! und respekt an ramin, dass er die letzen km ohne sattel durchgehalten hat und nicht aufgegeben!


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2006)

@ Ramin: Dankö!!!

Also wie ich den Mara, meinen Längsten des Lebens bist jetzt, empfunden habe? Hm... GEIL! Ok, nach 50km (Mitteldistanz) hab ich gedacht: Jungs, das reicht doch. Naja, hatte ein "L"(ang) auf meiner Nummer stehen, musste noch 25km abspurten.
Nun ja, nach dem ersten "DH" hab ich n Platten gehabt, is ja nix neues. Dann zog die ganze Gruppe an mir vorbei, die Hälfte hab ich geschaft aufzuholen... 7 min verloren. Nach c.a. 15min bin ich am Martin vorbeigedüst. Hab immer den Hintergedanken gehabt: gleich kommt der, gleich kommt der, am Ende durfte ich im Ziel noch 30min warten. Meine Zeit 04:04:39 (Fahrzeit: 03:56:04) Martins weiß ich net, jedoch wenn man nur die Fahrtzeit rechnet, ohne Platten und Stürze (bei mir einer an der Zahl) war Martin um 10min schneller. Hmpf. Nächstes Mal...
Nja, dann hab ich mir noch einmal den Schalthebel ins Knie gejagt (5km Schmerzen) und Martins Autoschlüssel verloren, der ist wieder aufgetaucht...

Dann hatte der Martin auf der Hinfahrt kleine Probleme mit seinem "Bus" oder "Stahl auf Rädern". Der Stabilisator ist in einer Kurve rausgesprungen. Nach dem Rennen wurde das wieder behoben:








Und hier ein paar Impressionen: (War ne richtige Schlammschlacht, also der Reifen war richtig versunken einige Male...)




@Lucas: Enge Hose?




Teambus:




Hier habe ich denen den Namen buchstabiert! Ich hieß nämlich "Ler Yakuschcko" ... naja...so bassd' es




So, gud Nacht

Und @ Marin:
a) Ich bin so früh von der Party zurück weil nur 2 Pullen Vodka da waren 
und
b) danke fürs Fahren und Ertragen meiner Kommentare


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Juli 2006)

moin jungs.
oh lev die enge hose ware doch nur SCHBASS.
glückwunsch an alle.  stuttgart war auch ein rieeeeeeesen feschtl. soviel leude. wahnsinn. und das feuerwerk war gigantisch.
war richtig klasse.und das essen war mit das geilste. abgesehn von den 3 toren hihi.


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> zieleinlauf war: ramin, lev, martin. dominik ist auf mittelstrecke gefahren.
> 
> lev hat 7min durch platten gleich am anfang verloren, ramin ist 10km vor schluss der sattel ab und ich hab mind. 30min durch platten verloren.... bin dann erst mal vor dem abschlussmotorrad gefahren und halt mein rennen gefahren....
> 
> ach ja, lev ist trotz des platten ne super zeit gefahren, 4h durchgepowered! und respekt an ramin, dass er die letzen km ohne sattel durchgehalten hat und nicht aufgegeben!



So viel zum Thema: Materialschlacht. Und wehe, es macht sich noch mal jemand über eine lockere Kassette bei mir lustig  

Was ich mir mal echt wünsche. Ein Rennen mit uns allen, bei dem jeder gesund (als speziell ich) ist, bei dem das Material und das Wetter stimmt, jeder vorher trainieren konnte und dann jeder die Langstrecke fährt. Ich glaube, wie würde allesamt relativ gleich ins Ziel kommen (außer vll. Ramin ).

Mein Tag war gestern  --- mehr sag ich nicht 

Eben war ich mal wieder draußen. 2 Stündchen geradelt. Die Power ist noch da, aber die Konditions schwächelt halt wieder. Dafür hält der neue Dämpferbolzen (das ist doch auch schon mal was). Ich hab´s mir richitg übel gegeben und bin am Philosophenweg den Schloßblicktrail auf Anschlag hoch und hab dann noch die Abkürzung mitgenommen (einfach, um wieder einen schönen Einstieg zu finden). 

In dem Sinne. Man sieht sich wieder auf den Trails (trotzdem in Zukunft vermehrt Tour und kein Freeride).


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, Jens, könntest ruhig sagen können dass du fährst. Andy und ich waren auch grad fahren. 
Aber ich war mim RW und FF unterwegs. Beim 1. Mal königstuhl wollt ich halt springen, doch da war wieder dieser Paraglider vom letzten Mal und hat mich angemacht, naja, die Argumente von ihm hab ich schon gehört, ich hab gemeint ich komm gleich nochmal hoch, dann ist er weg. 
Nochmal hochgefahren, nach der super geheimen Geheimstrecke, Kickertrail, Drop, Rutsche.(auf dem Kickertrail ist noch ein neuer, zws. dem 2. und dem 3. bzw jetzt 4.)
Oben angekommen will ich grad zum Anlauf hochfahren, seh ich da läuft ein Paraglider runter zum Start. Naja, dachte ich mir, bin ich mal ganz nett und frag:
"Tschuldigung, darf ich mal runterspringen"
Er: "Ajo, klar!"
------ Voll der Karnevalsverein diese Überflieger. Naja, und dann hab ich noch einen geilen Satz von einem Wanderer gehört "Das Krankenhaus ist ja nicht weit..." 

Naja, goile Tour, wenigstens ein weiches Heck, nicht so wie gestern 

Cheers. Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Jens, könntest ruhig sagen können dass du fährst. Andy und ich waren auch grad fahren.



Warum ich mich nicht gemeldete habe? Darum:



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich war mim RW und FF unterwegs. Beim 1. Mal königstuhl wollt ich halt springen, doch da war wieder dieser Paraglider vom letzten Mal und hat mich angemacht, naja, die Argumente von ihm hab ich schon gehört, ich hab gemeint ich komm gleich nochmal hoch, dann ist er weg.
> Nochmal hochgefahren, nach der super geheimen Geheimstrecke, Kickertrail, Drop, Rutsche.(auf dem Kickertrail ist noch ein neuer, zws. dem 2. und dem 3. bzw jetzt 4.)
> Oben angekommen will ich grad zum Anlauf hochfahren, seh ich da läuft ein Paraglider runter zum Start. Naja, dachte ich mir, bin ich mal ganz nett und frag:
> "Tschuldigung, darf ich mal runterspringen"
> ...



Das klingt doch wieder arg nach: Langsam hoch, oben lange umziehen (Pause) und dann langsam wieder runter  Ich wollte heute meine 2 Stunden durchfahren. Hab ich ja auch.


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2006)

Wer ist dabei?
*Nächstes WE, den 16.07.2006: BURGENWEG (zurück Straße)*

Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (9. Juli 2006)

so bin auch wieder daheim. war heut auch n paar stündchen am stuhl. sehr geil der neue kicker. schön lang ohne kick.
komm ich heut morgen in die werkstatt bike platt. denk ich hä geht doch gar ned. neue schläuche drin.
tja war ein nagel drin von der rutsche. bilder folgen.
ansonsten sehr geile runde.

kicker machen spaß. wobei jens heut is mir das was die beim 2ten passiert beim ersten komischerweise passiert. kleiner nose dive. und beim lochkicker also nummer 4 jetzt bin ich tzu weit links gelandet und den abhang runter ins gebüsch hihi. aber nix passiert.
alles in allem ne sehr verschwitze anhgelegenheit. und dann halt noch aufm heimweg hamma uns noch beim burger king n dicken whopper gegönnt. für die verbrauchten kalorien verstehst sich.

und dann steh ich da nichts ahnend am gleis und wer kommt angewackelt. der lev.  

so und jetzt wird der grill angeworfen. bier is kalt. und ab auf die terrasse fuba gucken

FORZA ITALIA


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> .... abgesehn von den 3 toren hihi.


du hast dich verzählt! es sind 4 tore gefallen! 

@ler: schön, dass du wieder so tolle bilder von mir reingestellt hast! das nächste mal darfste zum mara selber hinradeln. DRECKSACK 

während dem reparieren
ich:"lev, du kannst mir helfen"
lev:"ja, was soll ich machen?"
ich:"halt einfach dein maul!"  

@jens und all: wie wäre es mit vergleich beim energy- race? ist kurz genug, dass vielleicht mal keiner nen platten bekommt und dominik und ramin mitfahren und weit hin, so dass alle ihre unwichtigen termine noch verschieben können, wie z.b. examen!


ich bin heute rr gefahren. n bischen die beine lockern nach dem mara. ca. 1000hm. und 230km in  8h. ganz lockeres genussradln! kam bis an den main!


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

Papperlapap Martin. Ich rede. Ich fahre. Mir kannst du nichts verbieten. Wart ab, bald hab ich noch irgendwo "Lev Superstar" stehen 

So, egal, Frankreich hat verloren, und trotzdem fährt "SIE" zum Weinbiet. Oh man wird das ne Qual werden - für mich nicht !

Gut, Energy Race! Da hab ich eh noch ne Rechnung offen...

Ja, lauf heut zum Bhf, wer steht da, der Lucas! Naja, dann gelabert und vor Mannheim steigen paar Kanacken ein. Schreien quer durch den Zug, und turnen dann im hinteren Teil herum. Solche Opfermenschen, oh man...

So, ich gehe dann mal in die Haya! Cheers und bis frühstens DO, gelle Lucas?

Achja, hab hier noch ein Bild, nach meinem Zieleinlauf hatte ich noch genug Zeit um die Cam zu holen:




@ Jens, Lucas und Marco:
Jemand von euch schon mal bei einem DH Rennen gewesen? Ich würde mal gerne reinschnuppern und eine Strecke abfahren (nicht gegen die Zeit). Bad Wildbad ist mir zu heftig (Nationale DH Strecke). Rittershausen ist zu weit wech. Noch was?


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

@lev. also dh strecke. gut wildbad ok. todtnau, rittershausen, guck einfach mal nach der deutschen meisterschaft im DH. und wo die strecken sind.
Leischa is glaub auch noch eine.

jo lev donnrstag geht leider ned. schreib freitag ne klausur. jens da kannst mir helfen. privatrecht. kennst du dich da aus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> jo lev donnrstag geht leider ned. schreib freitag ne klausur. jens da kannst mir helfen. privatrecht. kennst du dich da aus ?



Jo da kenne ich mich aus! Laß mich raten?

Bißchen allgemeiner Teil (Rechtsgeschäftslehre á la Geschäftsfähigkeit und Stellvertretung, vll. bei Euch noch ein bißchen "juristische Person") und dann halt ansatzhalber Schuldverhältnisse (Kaufvertrag und dann der Klassiker Mängel)? Viel Spaß, was leichteres gibt´s kaum


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

ja geil wenn du dich da so auskennst. sag ich dir grad ort und uhrzeit. und wir treffen uns dann nach der klausur und du sagst mir wies war ok ? ich lad dich dann aufn bier ein.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juli 2006)

Sag bloß ihr müsst Euch nicht mit Personalausweis für die Klausur ausweisen. Bei uns gibt´s Einlaßkontrollen - was aber natürlich auch leicht zu umgehen ist.

...was nicht heißen soll, daß ich das jemals gemacht hätte. Habe mir bis jetzt alles alleine erarbeitet und erkämpft. Für´s Examen wäre so ein "deus ex machina" aber mal was feines!


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

perso was. ? nö nur studienausweis. mehr ned. is voll lustig. hätt in jede klausur jemand andren reinhocken können. total die verarsche. und mein nachbar hat dann mal locker das skript rausgeholt. also von wegen kontrolle und bla. NULL.,


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

Nachtrag zum Mara: Ergebnislisten: http://www.tv02-siedelsbrunn.de/start.htm
Ich heiße "Yukuskko Ler" - wie geil!


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juli 2006)

Komisch, bei den Damen stehst Du ja gar nicht. Wie vielte bist du denn 

Aber cool, daß ein gewisser Herr "Ole Hansen" mitgefahren ist. Vom Namen her auch ein Däne


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

hab mir heut 2 neue schläuche gekauft.
die dreggs dinger ham 5.99 pro stück gekostet. das sind 12 euro für 2 gummi schläuche. gut ich rechne noch um 2knapp 25 MARK für ein abfall produkt. ich dacht ich spinn. des kann doch ned sein.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. Juli 2006)

Gummis sind immer teuer 

Aber ey, das ist wie im echten Leben. Gib lieber bißchen mehr aus. Wenn sie Dir platzen, hast du den Schlamassel.

Hihi. Jetzt muß ich gerade mal über mich selbst lachen


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt ist der Thread wo er vor einer Woche war - auf dem 0-Niveau! Weiter so 

Najo. Heute noch ne schöne Runde gedreht zum Stuhl, steh oben mim Marco, der den Marvin irgendwo aufgegabelt hat, guck runter DH, was seh ich da? Etwas grellgrünes anrollen: Andy!

Dann bissel filmen lassen am Kstuhl und gechillt Richtung Schloss eingeschlagen. Dort auf dem Gras n wenig gewälzt  war nice.

Joa, bis denne. Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Gummis sind immer teuer
> 
> Aber ey, das ist wie im echten Leben. Gib lieber bißchen mehr aus. Wenn sie Dir platzen, hast du den Schlamassel.
> 
> Hihi. Jetzt muß ich gerade mal über mich selbst lachen




      jens top absolut. 

@lev. piens ned rum von wegen 0 niveau bla bla. wer hat hier rumgeprollt oah urlaub so geil nur saufen und weiber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2006)

Hehehe, da muss ich die leider Gottes Recht geben


----------



## Haiflyer (10. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hehehe, da muss ich die leider Gottes Recht geben




hehe


----------



## BikerAndy (10. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Najo. Heute noch ne schöne Runde gedreht zum Stuhl, steh oben mim Marco, der den Marvin irgendwo aufgegabelt hat, guck runter DH, was seh ich da? Etwas grellgrünes anrollen: Andy!



Hi,
ja da bin wohl ich gemeint mir meiner herrlich grünen Asgard 
Die funktioniert übrigens echt top  kannst dich auf ne schöne gabel freuen Jens wenn du dann endlcih dein HT fertig hast.
Du fährst ja wieder cc in letzter zeit oder? meld dich mal ich hab auch wieder angefangen zu fahren.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Aber vll. heute abend. Bin die letzten Tage immer auf "Voll-Last" gefahren und könnte mal wieder eine gemütliche 2 - 3 Berge Tour über Forstweg vertragen. Aber vll. schwimme ich heute auch nur. Meine Beine sind nämlich durch das Powern derbe schwer. 

Ich hab dem Lev schon gesagt, wenn was läuft melde ich mich!


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juli 2006)

wow schwimmen heut morgen hatte ich auch vor. kam aber nicht ausm bett raus hehe.
morgen früh werd ich aber gehn.


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juli 2006)

JENSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS hab was für dich

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/ne...freerider-erlkoenig-in-stuttgart-abgelichtet/


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

...wenn da mal der Reifen nicht am Sattelrohr schleift...


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

@ Lucas: Ja, den habe ich schon gesehen. Fand das alte V8 trotzdem geiler. Ich hab ja mal draufgehockt. Fährt sich beinahe noch besser als das GEMINI. Nur von der Haltbarkeit her kann ich keine Aussagen machen. Schade, daß sie die GS6 Freeride nicht weiterentwickelt haben. War ja eh schon eine Marzzocchie Kartusche drinne. Aber mit nem ordentlichen Steckachsensystem wäre es ne geile Gabel. Okay, die 66 ist aber auch annehmbar  !

@ Lev: Grundkurs Geometrie! Da kann nichts schleifen. Aber Hauptsache mal wieder über VOTEC gemosert. Drecksack! Habe ich schon erwähnt, daß Rotwild in Taiwan geschweißt wird!


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juli 2006)

lol lev du idiot. wo soll da was schleifen. gucks dir nochma genau an und reiß dann den schnabel auf. man man man. 

hab ich schon erwähnt das nur opas rotwild fahren !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Ja, Rotwild ist eben ein Männerbike und nicht Kinderfarat wie Specialized. Ich fahre Spezi als Stadtschlampe.

Jaja, nix schleifen. Bei der Alutech Droppersau oder so schleift das HR auch am Sattelrohr! Das Rad geht ja nicht vertikal Hoch sondern im Radius um den Mittelpunkt der in der Nähe des Tretlagers ist. Und wenn der Dämpfer nicht durschlägt, schlägt der Reifen an. Da muss ein verhältnis herrschen, und wir wissen ja wie die letzte Votecserie durchdacht gewesen war 

So, ich bin jetzt still. Cya.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rad geht ja nicht vertikal Hoch sondern im Radius um den Mittelpunkt der in der Nähe des Tretlagers ist. Und wenn der Dämpfer nicht durschlägt, schlägt der Reifen an.
> 
> So, ich bin jetzt still. Cya.



Ich aber nicht, weil Dein Eintrag zeigt, daß Du keinerlei Ahnung hast. Schon mal was vom VPP gehört? Der Trick beim Viergelenker ist eben, daß die HR-Achse nicht im direkten Radius um das Schwingenlager läuft. Sondern eben annähernd vertikal nach oben (respektieve: auf einer Kurvenform). Google mal: "antriebsneutral" ! So, und jetzt bin ich still.

Aber, wenn Du Dich selbst überzeugen willst. Heute, 19:00, Spielplatz Rohrbach, kleine GA1. Das heißt für dich, daß Du oben evtl. auf mich warten musst (aber sicherlich nicht lange genug, damit Du was essen kannst )



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ein verhältnis herrschen, und wir wissen ja wie die letzte Votecserie durchdacht gewesen war



Wissen wir das???

In diesem Sinne.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

Na ganz doll. Erst sagen: meld Dich. Und dann selbst nicht erreichbar sein 

Mir ist eben klar geworden, wie krass und krank es eigentlich ist mit 60 km/h diesen Trail da am KS runterzudonner. Mit dem VOTEC habe ich eben mit Mühe und viel Angst (Angst um meine Reifen ) 25 km/h geschafft. Ich glaube, der Freerider kommt wieder weg. Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege. Wieso soll ich mein Leben derart gefährden? 

Naja, egal. Noch ist nicht aller Tage abend.


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2006)

life is dangerous.... but worth the risk!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

Hoi Martin. Wie siehts eigentlich aus. Läuft die Tage noch mal eine Toru bei Dir, oder bist Du immer noch im TAC Training?


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Wissen wir das???


Nö 

http://www.soulbiker.com/de/news/new...t-abgelichtet/
Sieht aus wie e!n Downhill/Dirtbike 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Hoi Martin. Wie siehts eigentlich aus. Läuft die Tage noch mal eine Toru bei Dir, oder bist Du immer noch im TAC Training?


morgen abend ga1 mit rennrad sonst.... donnerstag zeug packen und eventuell meine gabel zerlegen, fr bin ich schon weg!
oh mann, auf was hab ich mich da wieder eingelassen? tag 2 wird schon voll der horror!!!
ab dem 24. bin ichwieder für ganz gemütliche sachen zu haben! 
ach ja, nächstes race- date: 6.8. neustadt! klaro, langstrecke, da fährste die schönsten stellen 2x!


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Hey Martin, pass auf, mein Trikot ist verflucht, wer es anhat kriegt Platten 
Also schön vorsichtig 

Gemütliche Sachen? Sattel-runter-Protektoren-an-aus-Touren?  Da sind wir dabei!


----------



## Bax (11. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, der Freerider kommt wieder weg.



Ok, für 500 Euro würd ich ihn nehmen (aber nur, weil's ein Cannondale ist).


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Isolierband auf den Rahmen und du verdoppelst den Preis Jens!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

Der Russe nervt. Könnte den mal jemand verbannen!

Nur weil ein deutsches Wort auf nem Rahmen steht, muß das noch lange nicht heißen, daß es auch ein deutscher Rahmen ist. Gelle!

"Designed in Germany"


----------



## Haiflyer (11. Juli 2006)

jens NO WAY. das ding bleibt. der wird ned verkauft. bissu bescheuert. nenene
man kann auch langsamer viel spaß mit dem ding ham. musst ja keine 60 sachen drauf ham.
zum thema bannen. hehe das wär gar ned so übel.

also dann gut nach


----------



## Levty (11. Juli 2006)

Mich kann niemand Bannen. Ich bin wie ******** die am Reifen klebt !

Und den Rotwild Rahmen kannst du nicht schlecht machen. Jedenfalls nicht in meinen Augen. Beim Kona war ich ja leicht unzufrieden, doch hier Zweifel ich an garnix! Heute wird ja nahezu jedes Rad irgendwo im Osten geschweißt! Und wenn nicht gehts an einem Baumstumpf kaputt. 

Jedenfalls fahre ich mit meniem "Designed in Germany" Rad, Jens. Und mit meinem reinem Japaner/Taiwaner oder was auch immer CC.

Cheers. Bin pennön!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> morgen abend ga1 mit rennrad sonst.... donnerstag zeug packen und eventuell meine gabel zerlegen, fr bin ich schon weg!
> oh mann, auf was hab ich mich da wieder eingelassen? tag 2 wird schon voll der horror!!!
> ab dem 24. bin ichwieder für ganz gemütliche sachen zu haben!
> ach ja, nächstes race- date: 6.8. neustadt! klaro, langstrecke, da fährste die schönsten stellen 2x!



Jo wird witzig. GA1 mit nem Fully gegen ein Rennrad.

He, auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Qualen hin oder her. Das wird bestimmt geil. So ein bisserl neidisch bin ich ja schon!


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kann niemand Bannen. Ich bin wie ******** die am Reifen klebt !
> 
> Und den Rotwild Rahmen kannst du nicht schlecht machen. Jedenfalls nicht in meinen Augen. Beim Kona war ich ja leicht unzufrieden, doch hier Zweifel ich an garnix! Heute wird ja nahezu jedes Rad irgendwo im Osten geschweißt! Und wenn nicht gehts an einem Baumstumpf kaputt.
> 
> ...



So Lev. Und wenn Du jetzt noch einsehen würdest, daß ich auch meine Bikes fahre (aus Überzeugung) wäre eine friedliche Koexistenz möglich! Aber glaub mir, noch so nen dummen Satz über VOTEC oder CANNONDALE und Du wirst kein Spaß mehr an Deinem Rotwild haben. Das kann ich Dir versichern! Kindergarten da immer!


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> So Lev. Und wenn Du jetzt noch einsehen würdest, daß ich auch meine Bikes fahre (aus Überzeugung) wäre eine friedliche Koexistenz möglich! Aber glaub mir, noch so nen dummen Satz über VOTEC oder CANNONDALE und Du wirst kein Spaß mehr an Deinem Rotwild haben. Das kann ich Dir versichern! Kindergarten da immer!




jens lass ihn labern. da stehst du doch drüber. von mir aus kann er über speci sagen was er will. für mich isses die beste marke dies gibt. DESIGNED in USA übrigends. geschweißt wo- natürlich taiwan. mir doch egal.
lass ihn einfach labern. wie du richtig sagtest. kindergarten.- von daher.
scheiß drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Jalalala! Blabla.

So, jetzt zu den krassen Dingen des Alltages:
Heute wurde bei uns in der SChule das Sportangebot vorgelesen, für das Schulfest bei uns an der Schule. Ich natürlich in meinen Schul-schlaf verfallen, hörte kaum zu. Naja, als Volleyball, Fussball u.a. beliebte Sportarten aufgezählt waren folgten Inlineskating etc, aber der Abschuss, der Witz des Tages, nein, des Jahres:
*NORDIC WALKING​*
Ab da war der Schultag vorbei. Naja, nächste Pause kommt der Andy: Auf, lass mitmachen.
Ohje Jungs, wer mach alles mit?! Einfach aus Sche!s?

Cheers.


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. Juli 2006)

hah ramin erwischt
http://212.227.38.137/web/bike-spor...e&sid=11971&imgid=20861&subtopic=22&photonr=3


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Klickfaul:


----------



## BikerAndy (12. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Martin, pass auf, mein Trikot ist verflucht, wer es anhat kriegt Platten
> Also schön vorsichtig
> 
> Gemütliche Sachen? Sattel-runter-Protektoren-an-aus-Touren?  Da sind wir dabei!



Hör nicht auf ihn Martin ich erinner dich nur an das 24h rennen bei dem ICH als einziger OHNE platten war und welches trikot hatte ich an 
Ja genau levs
Also viel spaß bei der TAC komm heil wieder 
Danach müssen wir unbedingt mal wieder fahren bin grad wieder am trainieren für Neustadt da will ich nämlich dabei sein. Aber Langstrecke glaub ich net des is mir bisl zu viel. Bis dann
Gruß Andy


----------



## Bax (12. Juli 2006)

Hey Martin,

hast du das schon gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=228369

Wär doch toll, wenn wir durch ein Weblog jeden Tag quasi virtuell mit dir mitfahren könnten. Unser virtuelles Anfeuern wirst du sicher bis in die Alpen spüren.


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juli 2006)

lol ramin alta sind die hosen zu eng oder was     

@russe. hau bloß ab mit nordic behindert walking.

@jens. weist was ich heut gemerkt hab. hab 2 wochen lang das falsche skript gelernt für die jura klausur. geil oder. also entweder werden das 2 aushaurte tage un kurze nächte oder ich meld mich zur klausur krank.
 **** echt.
naja bin ma was futtern und ann guck ich ma wie viel das is.

ciao Lucas


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Ich versuch mal einen "NW-Support" auf 2 Rädern einzurichten. Andy ist sicher dabei 

Tja Lucas, kommt davon, wenn man die Überschriften nicht mitliest, deswegen hab ich bei meiner Geschichtsarbeit auch das Thema verfehlt -> 5 

Ey Jens, da meint jetzt doch der Typ der mir das Kona abgekauft hat, dass die Lager im Arsch sind, genau so wie der Dämpfer und ich es "dreisterweise verschwiegen habe"... Was soll man davon halten. Wegen Privatvekauf kann er mir nix, oder? Ich frage immer dich, weil du dich damit auskennst  !!

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Jens, da meint jetzt doch der Typ der mir das Kona abgekauft hat, dass die Lager im Arsch sind, genau so wie der Dämpfer und ich es "dreisterweise verschwiegen habe"... Was soll man davon halten. Wegen Privatvekauf kann er mir nix, oder? Ich frage immer dich, weil du dich damit auskennst  !!
> 
> Cheers.



Selber lesen macht nen schlanken Fuß. Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja sogar. Ist nur halb so schwer wie ein Konsiliarbericht einer Radiologischen Praxis!

Als kleine Hilfe: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/index.html

§ 433 Abs. 1 S. 2 Fall 1 BGB: "Sachmängelfreie Verschaffung"
§ 434 Abs. 1 S. 2 Nr. 2 BGB: Sachmangel
§ 437 BGB: Rechte des Käufers bei Mängel
§ 444 BGB: Haftungsauschluß. Beachte die Arglistigkeit. Warst Du etwa arglistig? Ach aus dem Umkehrschluß ergibt sich zudem allgemein der Haftungsausschluß (und nicht wie man bei eBay immer so falsch liest aus Europarecht )
§ 476 BGB: Beweislastumkehr (sei also froh, daß Du kein Unternehmer nach § 14 BGB bist). Aus dem Umkehrschluß weißt Du jetzt aber, daß der Verkäufer dir folgendes beweisen muß: § 434 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB iVm. § 446 S. 1 BGB

Noch Fragen


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Alter, kannst du "Ja" oder "Nein" sagen? Wir Schüler sind lesefaul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juli 2006)

Pech!

Ach Lev: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/rvg/index.html

Und nochwas. Juristen lassen sich niemals zu einem bloßen "JA" oder "NEIN" hinreißen!




... aber weil ich so lieb bin. Klär mich mal auf. Hast Du die Gewährleistung ausgeschlossen (oder zumindest ein Verhalten an den Tag gelegt, welches den Ausschluß konkludent ermöglicht)? Hast Du gewußt, daß das Lager im Arsch ist? Kannst Du das durch eMail nachweisen?


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Hmpf, nagut. Dann werd ichs mir mal durchlesen... (müssen  )


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juli 2006)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEENS ruf mich bitte mal an. habs grad versucht geht aber keiner ran. ich verzweifel. seit heut mittag nur noch §§§§§§ 

erklär mir mal bitte die abgrenzungstheorien und trennungs sowie abstraktionsprinzip.
HILFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

die nacht wird kurz. hab n großteil schon wieder aufgeholt.

@lev. du kleiner klug*******r. ich hab die überschriften schon mitgelesen. wenn aber das komplette skript falsch is hilft das auch nix.

und so ne ******* wie das mit deim kona so fallbeispiele bearbeite ich grad. **** .
und kann jens nur recht geben. lies es durch. es gibt da ned nur ein ja und nein. wenn er dich angeht musst du es wiederlegen können. der käufer mein ich. und dafür is das BGB da. das acker ich grad durch.


----------



## Haiflyer (12. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Selber lesen macht nen schlanken Fuß. Vielleicht verstehst Du es ja sogar. Ist nur halb so schwer wie ein Konsiliarbericht einer Radiologischen Praxis!
> 
> Als kleine Hilfe: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bgb/index.html
> 
> ...



Damit meint er ob du unter Vorsatz gehandelt hast. sprich ob du davon wusstest. yeah geil ich hab was kappiert. 433-437 sind auch klar. 444

öhm jens greift hier ned auch § 442.
rechte des käufers wegen eines mangels sind ausgeschlossen, wenn er bei vertragsschluß den mangel kennt.
abs. 2: ist dem käufer ein mangel infolge grober fahrlässigkeit unbekannt geblieben kann der käufer Rechte wegen dieses mangels nur geltend machen, wenn der VERKÄUFER den manlel arglistig verschwiegen oder eine garantie für die Beschaffenheit der Sache übernommen hat.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Juli 2006)

@lucas: mässige deine assprache, sonst sieht man bald nur noch : **************************************** 

@bax: das tagebuch wird morgen eingerichtet, dann hoffe ich nur noch, dass wir  jeden tag i-net zugang haben!

@andy: neustadt langstrecke heisst 2 x mittelstrecke. es reicht also, wenn du mittel fährst, bei kurzstrecke verpasst du einige schöne stellen.
du hattest beim 24h- rennen auch unkaputtbare 2-kg-drahtreifen! 

@lev: danke fürs trikot, ich werde es vom platten - fluch befreien!
warum bist du auf den siedelsbrunn - bildern und ich nicht? weil ich zu schnell bergab fahre, im gegensatz zu dir! 

oje, und  ramin bekommts jetzt wohl ab wegen dem bild.... ich finds aber  cool + lustig!


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> warum bist du auf den siedelsbrunn - bildern und ich nicht? weil ich zu schnell bergab fahre, im gegensatz zu dir!



Weil ich zur richtigen Zeit einen Platten ahbe, und nicht wie du zur falschen drei 

@ Lucas: Ok, danke. Hast mir ja n Auszug vorgegeben. 
Ich habe die Lager nochmal überprüft, sowie die Dämpferbuchsen, bevor ichs verpackt hab. Da war alles spielfrei. Und im Pappkarton kanns ja schlecht kaputtgegangen sein, so wie ich das Ding eingepackt habe.

So long.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meint er ob du unter Vorsatz gehandelt hast. sprich ob du davon wusstest. yeah geil ich hab was kappiert. 433-437 sind auch klar. 444
> 
> öhm jens greift hier ned auch § 442.
> rechte des käufers wegen eines mangels sind ausgeschlossen, wenn er bei vertragsschluß den mangel kennt.
> abs. 2: ist dem käufer ein mangel infolge grober fahrlässigkeit unbekannt geblieben kann der käufer Rechte wegen dieses mangels nur geltend machen, wenn der VERKÄUFER den manlel arglistig verschwiegen oder eine garantie für die Beschaffenheit der Sache übernommen hat.



Grundregel 1 BGB: GENAU LESEN!

"Ist dem KÄUFER". Wer ist Käufer. Lev doch nicht, oder 

Ey echt Lucas. Die halbe Miete ist genau lesen.


----------



## Bax (12. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> @bax: das tagebuch wird morgen eingerichtet, dann hoffe ich nur noch, dass wir  jeden tag i-net zugang haben!



Ja geil! Teilst du uns bitte noch die URL mit? Du kannst sicher sein, dass wir da jeden Tag rein gucken. Oder Jungs? Wir werden ihn von hier aus die Berge hoch schieben!


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meint er ob du unter Vorsatz gehandelt hast. sprich ob du davon wusstest. yeah geil ich hab was kappiert. 433-437 sind auch klar. 444
> 
> öhm jens greift hier ned auch § 442.
> rechte des käufers wegen eines mangels sind ausgeschlossen, wenn er bei vertragsschluß den mangel kennt.
> abs. 2: ist dem käufer ein mangel infolge grober fahrlässigkeit unbekannt geblieben kann der käufer Rechte wegen dieses mangels nur geltend machen, wenn der VERKÄUFER den manlel arglistig verschwiegen oder eine garantie für die Beschaffenheit der Sache übernommen hat.




Vorsatz spielt bei der Arglist auch eine Rolle. Aber für einen Dritten in der Laienssphäre schon gar nicht schlecht. Oh Mann, jetzt packe ich die ganz alten Witze aus, sorry. Wird eh keiner drüber lachen


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2006)

Du schiebst mit deiner Lefty, ich zieh ihn


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Grundregel 1 BGB: GENAU LESEN!
> 
> "Ist dem KÄUFER". Wer ist Käufer. Lev doch nicht, oder
> 
> Ey echt Lucas. Die halbe Miete ist genau lesen.




jo war mir scho nklar. mir gings auch eher um den 2ten teil des §. aber is wurscht

hab kein bock mehr. genug für heut gelernt.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juli 2006)

Schon klar. Scheiß Fach oder. Soll Deppen geben, die machen das freiwillig 10 Semester lang 

Zum § 442 Abs. 1 S. 2 BGB: Der Satz 2 ist echt was für Fortgeschrittenen. Aber hat mit Lev´s Fall wohl eher nichts zu tun. Er antwortet ja nicht auf meine Frage. Also.

Was mich wundert. Nippelverbot: ja. Aber geistigen Müll darf man hier abladen, bis zum erbrechen :kotz:


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wundert. Nippelverbot: ja. Aber geistigen Müll darf man hier abladen, bis zum erbrechen :kotz:



     

hab noch bis um 2 gelernt. dann kein bock mehr gehabt. wird schon irgendwie gehn

hab grad n brief von der tu kaiserslautern erhalten. mir wurde ein studienplatz zugewiesen.


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> hab grad n brief von der tu kaiserslautern erhalten. mir wurde ein studienplatz zugewiesen.



Glückwunsch (auch wenn ich nciht weiß was das ist )


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

das is vergleichbar mit ner karte die es dir erlaubt auf ein tokio hotel konzert zu gehn. darüber freust du dich doch auch ganz arg. und so in etwa freu ich mich grad.


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

Ahja, dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle aufhängen, oder: NIcht lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

gibs doch zu das du zur arena of pop gehst um tokio hotel zu sehn und max mutzke. is doch dein freund oder ned ? hast mir doch erzählt.


----------



## Bax (13. Juli 2006)

Hey Leutz,

es gibt hier ja inzwischen so einige Themen, die zwar off-topic sind, aber dennoch geduldet werden. Z.B. Latein, Jura, Frauen, Freerider oder MUSIK. 

Das Thema T.Hotel ist aber jetzt wirklich off-off-off-off-off-off-topic, da es in die Kategorie "absoluter Schei$$dreck" fällt.


----------



## BikerAndy (13. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Das Thema T.Hotel ist aber jetzt wirklich off-off-off-off-off-off-topic, da es in die Kategorie "absoluter Schei$$dreck" fällt.



Völlige Zustimmung 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

ja ich stimmt auch zu. musste doch bloß dem kleinen russen irgendwie erklärn. das er n vergleich hat wie sehr ich mich freu.  

und hey freerider sind kein offtopic hehe.


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

Naja, lustiger isses dennoch nicht geworden 

Ja, im zweiten Punkt muss ich die zustimmen Lucas. Aber auch nur da.


----------



## Haiflyer (13. Juli 2006)

weis gar nicht wieso immer alles lustig sein muss. war von meiner seite aus in keinster weise mit lustiger absicht verfasst worden.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> das is vergleichbar mit ner karte die es dir erlaubt auf ein tokio hotel konzert zu gehn. darüber freust du dich doch auch ganz arg. und so in etwa freu ich mich grad.


   den fand ih sehr lustig! sorry, lev 

also hier ist das versprochene tagebuch:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2834866#post2834866
werd heut noch was reinschreiben.... bin aber gerade heftig in bike reparieren.... am genius gerade das schwingenlager #3 von 4 gewechselt, endlich spielfrei! und jetztzerlege ich die fox-gabel von meinem transalp-bike! wenn was schief läuft,brauche ich morgen ganz schnell ne neue gabel!

an alle racer: das hier würde mich auch reizen :
http://www.bike-trans-germany.de/
leider mit 525 euro pro nase ziemlich teuer. aber bin ich mal ehrlich: zu 90% würde ich gerne mitfahren! also: mitfahrer gesucht!


----------



## BikerAndy (13. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> an alle racer: das hier würde mich auch reizen :
> http://www.bike-trans-germany.de/
> leider mit 525 euro pro nase ziemlich teuer. aber bin ich mal ehrlich: zu 90% würde ich gerne mitfahren! also: mitfahrer gesucht!



Abend,
hab ich auch gelesen klingt recht gut aber wie auch die TAC liegt der Termin wohl während der Schulzeit und fällt damit für den Lev und mich flach. 
Aber nach dem Abi will ich mir auf jeden fall die tac vornehmen brauch nur jemanden der mitfährt mal sehen is ja noch n bischen zeit 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> den fand ih sehr lustig! sorry, lev
> 
> also hier ist das versprochene tagebuch:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2834866#post2834866
> ...



Na Gott sei Dank haben wir hier noch einen echten MTBer im Thread. Das mit der Trans-Germany klingt geil. Ich schließe mich Deinen 90% an - muß diese aber leider unter eine Bedingung stellen. Im Februar muß ich meine mündliche bestehen (oder, was noch schlimmer wäre, wenn nicht: im September meine schriftliche). Danach bin ich frei - jedenfalls was die Sache mit Urlaub nehmen angeht! Und die  525,-. Nunja: muß der Porsche Boxter halt noch ein Monat länger warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

Ach komm Andy, eine Woche krank melden! Das passt schon. 
Naja, ich kÃ¶nnte da evtl noch was bewegen: Sport Leistungsfach 
525â¬? Hm, das RW mal paar Monatchen auf DiÃ¤t setzen.
So, auch bei mir sind die 90% mit dabei. 

Unser Lucas kann uns ja verpflegen; kochen, waschen, autofahren, etc 

Cheers.


----------



## BikerAndy (13. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm Andy, eine Woche krank melden! Das passt schon.
> Naja, ich könnte da evtl noch was bewegen: Sport Leistungsfach
> 525? Hm, das RW mal paar Monatchen auf Diät setzen.
> So, auch bei mir sind die 90% mit dabei.
> ...



Hahaha soll ich mal lachen 
du wirst nie nie nie eine woche für so was frei bekommen wenn du nich im olympia stützpunkt bist und ein so toller "elite Sportler" bist.


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Hahaha soll ich mal lachen
> du wirst nie nie nie eine woche für so was frei bekommen wenn du nich im olympia stützpunkt bist und ein so toller "elite Sportler" bist.



Hm. Recht hast du: 
1. Tag verschlafen
2. - 3. Tag: Erkältung
4. Tag: Mama Geburtstagsreise
5. Tag: Kopfschmerzen

Hihi...


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2006)

oh mann, da steht der tagebuch fred drüben keine 5 h und schon fallen die hd- spammer drüber her.... danke jens! 

@lev + andy: wir könnten die trans germay mit euch ja als erlebnisausflug für schwer erziehbare jugendliche probieren.... dürfte bei lev auf jeden fall durchgehen!  

lucas und kochen und wäsche waschen und so.... prima idee! nur: wie pasen wir alle in seinen mini???


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann, da steht der tagebuch fred drüben keine 5 h und schon fallen die hd- spammer drüber her.... danke jens!



Nichts zu danken. War wenigstens mal schneller als die Elite 

Ach zudem:

Tag 6: Schmerzhafte Dauererrektion
Tag 7: Straßenbahn hatte einen Platten

Das waren unsere ärgsten durchgebrachten Entschuldigungen. Irgendwo habe ich auch noch eine Kopie des Entschuldigungszettels mit den "Ausreden" rumliegen.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts zu danken. War wenigstens mal schneller als die Elite


ne, bitte drüben nich weiter spammen, ihr könnt  euch alle hier austoben! hier konkret kindergarten!


entschuldiung tag 8: muskelkater wegen zu viel biken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (13. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oh mann, da steht der tagebuch fred drüben keine 5 h und schon fallen die hd- spammer drüber her.... danke jens!
> 
> @lev + andy: wir könnten die trans germay mit euch ja als erlebnisausflug für schwer erziehbare jugendliche probieren.... dürfte bei lev auf jeden fall durchgehen!
> 
> lucas und kochen und wäsche waschen und so.... prima idee! nur: wie pasen wir alle in seinen mini???



Ohja geht klar mit dir und dem Jens als Erzieher.
Aber meine Bedingung wir dürfen uns auch so benehmen wie schwererziehbare Jungs ,dass es auch bischen was für euch zu tun gibt 
Ok viel glück dann nochmal werd auch mal in dein Tagebuch schauen und eventuell meinen Senf da zu geben 
Gruß Andy


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2006)

@ lucas: was willste jetzt in k-town studieren?


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ne, bitte drüben nich weiter spammen, ihr könnt  euch alle hier austoben! hier konkret kindergarten!




Ich werde Dir noch mal Glück wünschen :schmoll:

P.S.: Lucas will GP (Grundschulpedagogik) studieren  Naja, besser als GV (peep)


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juli 2006)

@jens. richtig grundschulpedagogik.    ne quatsch.  die armen kinder. stell dir vor ich hätte da einen lev vor mir sitzen. dem müsst ich schon allein wenn er den mund aufmacht strafarbeiten geben und ihn vor die tür setzten  

martin ich studier da wirtschaftsingenieurwesen mit fachrichtung maschinenbau. 

also zu eurem vorhaben. ich soll kochen und waschen ? alles klar wenn ihr dann alle durchfall haben wollt und die sachen zu klein und rosa haben wollt mach ich das gern. och an meinen mini höngen wir einfach n wohnmobilanhänger. des passt schon.
hihi

so jens drück mir die daumen. um 3 uhr schreib ich. kotz. bin froh wenns rum is.der tag könnte so schön sein.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. Juli 2006)

es geht endlich looooosssss!!!!
wünsche euch ne schöne woche!

ach ja, noch n kleines bilderrätsel: was ist nagelneu, steht bei mir seit 3 wochen und hat 0km?


----------



## drivingghost (14. Juli 2006)

Sehr schwierig, wenn man sogar den Hersteller auf dem Rahmen erkennen kann...


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Der Martin hat nen Freerider bei sich zuahuse stehen.
Aber was geht? Der hat ja gebrauchte Klickpedale drauf 
Und die derzeitige Übersetzung/Gang leiern ja die Kette aus!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Juli 2006)

Tja, dafür hat der Martin ne "FOX 36" und du nur ne popelige "Drop Off".

Willkommen im Club. Wann fahren wir mal wieder ne Old School Tour


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, dafür hat der Martin ne "FOX 36" und du nur ne popelige "Drop Off".



    recht hast du

martin wann fahre ma mal. cool. sehr geiles teil.
willst die gabel tauschen


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was geht? Der hat ja gebrauchte Klickpedale drauf
> Und die derzeitige Übersetzung/Gang leiern ja die Kette aus!!!



alter wenn man keine ahnung hat. einfach mal ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Genau Lucas 

Und mit der Drop Off spring ich wenigstens den DROOOOPPPP!!!  hehe


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juli 2006)

uhhhh sehr geil und jetzt ? meinst du kannst mir echt ans bein pissen damit oder ? na dann lass ich dich mal in deim glauben.
den neuen kicker schon gemacht. ich schon.  aber wir wissen ja. lev hat den größten.....


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> uhhhh sehr geil und jetzt ? meinst du kannst mir echt ans bein pissen damit oder ? na dann lass ich dich mal in deim glauben.
> den neuen kicker schon gemacht. ich schon.  aber wir wissen ja. lev hat den größten.....


...Federweg, und ja, den neuen Kicker auch gemacht.  

Nicht Glauben Lucas, Wissen


----------



## dominik-deluxe (14. Juli 2006)

lev,  den federweg brauchst du auch.
das kann jetzt jeder so interpretieren wie er mag


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Hast recht Dome. Wie siehts bei dir am SO aus? Lust ein wenig zu fahren?
Treffen am Stein um 1500?

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (14. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> lev,  den federweg brauchst du auch.
> das kann jetzt jeder so interpretieren wie er mag



       

wo steht was von glauben ? glauben kannst in der kirch. ich hab geschrieben wie wir wissen. also


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2006)

Hi Mädels 
gleich soll in Eurosport was vom Slopestyle in Saalbach steigen!(23:25)
Gruß Guru.
PS:Schlagt mich net,wenn`s wegen der Tour verschoben
wird


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Wurde wegen der Tour schon um 25min verschoben, geplant war: 2300

Naja, jetzt sitz ich seit Wochen mal wieder vor der Glotze!


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wurde wegen der Tour schon um 25min verschoben, geplant war: 2300
> 
> Naja, jetzt sitz ich seit Wochen mal wieder vor der Glotze!


Isch klotze es grad 
Werbung vorbei,alla 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Lol. Die Stürze sind ja mal hammer, besonders der der mim Nacken zuerst am Dirt gelandet ist, aua!

Aber die zwei Spanier gehen auch ab, Frontflips...!


----------



## Levty (14. Juli 2006)

Wääääääääääärbung! :kotz:
Naja, gleich kommen ja die Besten!


----------



## guru39 (14. Juli 2006)

Der Spanier is rischtich goil, den hab ich schon in Leogang
gesehn 
Werbung,alla!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)




----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Hi Lucas, meld Dich mal über PM oder hier im Forum. Hab ICQ ausgeschaltet. Ist mir streckenweise zu nervig!!!

Wann wollten wir fahren, hab´s schon wieder vergessen! Wollte Marco mit?


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juli 2006)

wie du hast icq ausgeschaltet ? was do los.wirste etwa zugespamt. von mir aber nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

NEIN!
Jens, du fährst wieder? Also mim Cdale? Oder soll das 'n schlechter Witz sein? 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Ich mache nur schlechte Witze  Noch nicht aufgefallen. Also, ich warte mal bis Martin wieder von der TAC zurück ist, damit ich mal mit einem Profi fahren kann 

Im Ernst: Zur Zeit bin ich voll im CC Fieber. Mal gucken, wenn man mich ganz, ganz lieb bittet, packe ich auch mal wieder den Freerider aus (Lucas hat ganz lieb gebittet). Ansonsten werde ich es so wie unser Trailterrorist halten. Freeride im Herbst und Winter!


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache nur schlechte Witze  Noch nicht aufgefallen. Also, ich warte mal bis Martin wieder von der TAC zurück ist, damit ich mal mit einem Profi fahren kann
> 
> Im Ernst: Zur Zeit bin ich voll im CC Fieber. Mal gucken, wenn man mich ganz, ganz lieb bittet, packe ich auch mal wieder den Freerider aus (Lucas hat ganz lieb gebittet). Ansonsten werde ich es so wie unser Trailterrorist halten. Freeride im Herbst und Winter!



Ok, mein Misstrauen wurde bestättigt 

Naja, der Martin fährt eh erst im Herbst und ich werde in den nächsten zwei wochen fleißig für Neustadt trainieren, hab ja jetzt Halb-Ferien. 
Vorraussetzung: meine neuer Antrieb ist bald da! Leon, liefer!  

Und ich bitte dich hier mit gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz lieb, dass du am nächsten SA um 0900 am HBF bist, um in die Pfalz zu fahren und mit der Gruppe vom letzen Mal die Trails unsicher zu machen 

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Nächster Samstag? I just say: I´ve got *A Bigger Bang*, my friend!

Wenn Dir das nichts sagt. Google mal das Fettgedruckte. 

Ey sorry Jungs. Ich glaube vor Oktober könnt ihr mich so ziemlich getrost zu den Karteileichen stecken. Ich fahre zwar täglich (wer Leistungsdenken macht, muß auch Leistungssport betreiben). Aber das sind immer spontan Touren. Daher...


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

Faltenrock:






Faltenrock:





Schade, am SA gehts rund, einfach mal ins HDer Forum klickön.


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Ey Russe, der war zur Abwechslung mal lustig. Was heißt eigentlich Halb-Ferien. War das Referat nicht von Erfolg gekrönt?


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Lev, die Forums-Bitch, hat im HD-Thread über uns gelästert 



			
				killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum bin ich ausm Odenwald Forum raus, werde ich wegen meiner Weise, mich auszudrücken, verbessert. Naja, dann eben so:



Das heißt "aus dem" und "draußen". Zudem kann man auch geschickterweise den Genitiv von "Ausdrucksweise" benutzen, anstatt da so rumzustottern.

§ 1 OdwG: Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf den ODW-Revival Thread eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben und deren Mitglieder verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit CrossCountry nicht unter 4 Wochen bestraft!


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

Halb-Ferien: 2 Wochen Praktikum im KiGa vor der Haustür. Mim Andy.



			
				Velo schrieb:
			
		

> § 1 OdwG: Wer wider besseres Wissen in Beziehung auf den ODW-Revival Thread eine unwahre Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben und deren Mitglieder verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen oder dessen Kredit zu gefährden geeignet ist, wird mit CrossCountry nicht unter 4 Wochen bestraft!



Die Strafe würde mir nur recht kommen, oder - Kann mir jemand mein Rotwild wegnehmen? - ich komme sonst nicht zum Training.
(Achtung, Scherz )


----------



## BikerAndy (15. Juli 2006)

Servus,
Über des referat kann ich dir nix sagen aber ich denk mal er meint unsere 2 Wochen im kindergarten. Hab ich dir doch schon erzählt. Unsere Arbeitszeiten sind von 8uhr bis 13uhr und danach keine Hausaufgaben oder sonstiges sprich Halbferien 
Gruß Andy
Edit:Nein ich war zu langsam ich idiot^^


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Halb-Ferien: 2 Wochen Praktikum im KiGa vor der Haustür. Mim Andy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grds. ist Gebrauchsanmaßung ja straffrei. Einzige Ausnahmen sind im § 248b StGB geregelt. Und was soll ich sagen: Fahrräder fallen auch darunter. Ich würde grds. sogar ein Rotwild unter diesen Wortlaut ziehen. Also Lev: nichts mit Wegnehmen (wobei Wegnahme ja auch ein juristischen Terminus ist).

Wo ist eigentlich der "Geisterfahrer". Wollen wir den Thread hier mal im Niveau ein bißchen heben und die letzten unklaren Meinungsstreits vor dem Examen ausdiskutieren. Was glaubst Du, wie schnell der Thread nur noch 2 Mitglieder hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juli 2006)

sagen wir 2 einhalb mitglieder. kenn mich ja jetzt im bgb aus  

lev du machst praktikum im kindergart ? is das dein ernst ?  ich würd mich bedanken als elternteil. lol. 

ansonsten kann ich nur sagrn werd ich vorm urlaub definitiv noch einmal in den wald gehn. wann das sein wird. keine ahnung aber es wird passiern. und dann in urlaub und dann wenn ich wieder da bin ROAD TRIP.   

§2 OdwRT Abs.1 keiner darf mehr schlimme sachen über Cdale und Specialized sagen. NUR noch über Kona. Jede zuwiderhandlung wird mit Zwangspenetration bestraft.
§2 OdwRT Abs.2 Specialized, Cdale und Nicolai MÜSSEN geehrt werden, andernfalls bei zuwiderhandlungen tritt Abs.1 in Kraft.


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> §2 OdwRT Abs.1 keiner darf mehr schlimme sachen über Cdale und Specialized sagen. NUR noch über Kona. Jede zuwiderhandlung wird mit Zwangspenetration bestraft.
> §2 OdwRT Abs.2 Specialized, Cdale und Nicolai MÜSSEN geehrt werden, andernfalls bei zuwiderhandlungen tritt Abs.1 in Kraft.



Regeln sind zum Brechen da. Mein Signatur Ztt Nr. 2 

Ja, ich mach Praktikum im KiGa. Die kleinen wissen noch garnix *händereib*
Jedes 10. Kind in D ist zu FETT, dagegen machen Andy und ich was!


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich mach Praktikum im KiGa. Die kleinen wissen noch garnix *händereib*
> Jedes 10. Kind in D ist zu FETT, dagegen machen Andy und ich was!



sie beleidigen und rumscheuchen gelle.


----------



## Levty (15. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> sie beleidigen und rumscheuchen gelle.



Das ist nur der schöne Teil des Programms. Ich habe noch 2 dreckige Bikes in der Garage


----------



## Haiflyer (15. Juli 2006)

wie kann ich denn sone mov datei in ne gif ändern =


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. Juli 2006)

Lad dir mal das Programm "ANIMAKE" (Freeware)

Dafür brauchst Du aber ein MPEG-File. Am besten also noch den "TMpgEnc" (Shareware mit Key ) downloaden. Damit kannst Du alle Video-Files auf MPEG encoden.

Für ein rundum Sorglos Paket brauchst Du dann nur noch das "ACE Mega CoDecs Pack" (Freeware). Das beinhaltet alle gängigen Video Codecs...

Was mir da noch so einfällt. Die Würde des Bikers ist unantastbar!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Juli 2006)

also männer und memmen, wollte mal anmelden das ich nächste woch frei habe und leute such die mich in meiner renn vorbereitung unterstützen.
also meldet euch wenn ihr zeit habt(gilt nur führ fahren mit bikes <100mm federweg, oder schnell genug berauf sind)
mfg
dominik


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juli 2006)

so war sehr lustig heut. warn streeten. marco und ich
hier mal n kleines vid. hehe finds lustig

http://rapidshare.de/files/25947109/P7151117.MOV.html

@marco. ich sag nur. oh oh oh baummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  

lol mein gesicht hätt ich gern gesehn hehe.


----------



## BikerAndy (16. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> also männer und memmen, wollte mal anmelden das ich nächste woch frei habe und leute such die mich in meiner renn vorbereitung unterstützen.
> also meldet euch wenn ihr zeit habt(gilt nur führ fahren mit bikes <100mm federweg, oder schnell genug berauf sind)
> mfg
> dominik



Mh weiß gar net wie ich mich melden soll  Gute nacht nein klingt blöd guten morgen naja weiß nicht was solls.....
Ja ne nenn mal n paar daten wann?? wo?? Wie oben schon erwähnt Lev und ich haben nächste woche auch ne menge zeit!! hast du icq?? oder meld dich mal per PM
Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2006)

Hübsche Treppe, nur bei den "weiten" Stufen...

Ja, Dome, wenn mein neuer Antrieb da ist kann ich powern. Jetzt nur bergauf rollen (jedenfalls schneller als mit 180mm hinten).
Muss ja -> auch <- für Neustadt trainieren. Was fährst du? Kurz oder mittel? 

Cheers (Und heute stimmts), Lev.


----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juli 2006)

und hier noch 2 kleine vids von nem drop von marco und mir 

http://rapidshare.de/files/25975528/P7151113.MOV.html

http://rapidshare.de/files/25975634/P7151116.MOV.html

so bin dann am badesee.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Dome, wenn mein neuer Antrieb da ist kann ich powern. Jetzt nur bergauf rollen (jedenfalls schneller als mit 180mm* hinten*).



Das musstest Du jetzt dazu schreiben. Weil in Deinem Freerider schließlich vorne weniger Federweg drinne ist, als in meinem CC-Bike  

@ Dominik: Ich würde gerne mal wieder mit Dir fahren (Du machst wenigstens keine Quarktaschen Pausen alle 10 km). Aber bei mir siehts zeitmäßig ganz ganz böse aus. Evtl. freitag abends? So ab 16:00 Uhr?

@ Lucas: Gute Idee. Noch 3 Stündchen lernen. Dann geht´s ab an den Blausee!


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2006)

OUUU! Lucas, sehr geile Brücke!!

Freitag um 1600 wäre ich mim HARDTAIL auch dabei. 95mm FW vorne -> Qualifiziert!

Ich geh jetzt mal faratfaren auf dem Weißen Stoin! Bis denne.


----------



## Bax (16. Juli 2006)

Ich war gestern auf'm Whitestone und habe dort Schilder gesehen, auf denen was von einem Radrennen am 29.07. steht. Wisst ihr dazu Näheres?


----------



## alex75 (16. Juli 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war gestern auf'm Whitestone und habe dort Schilder gesehen, auf denen was von einem Radrennen am 29.07. steht. Wisst ihr dazu Näheres?


An dem Tag ist in Ladenburg ein Triathlon und die Rennrad-Strecke geht über den Weißen Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (16. Juli 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O85n6dy37qU&mode=related&search=Adolf

mal wieder was off topic lol.
so bin wieder da vom badesee. war sehr geil. blaues wasser. sandstrand und jede menge hübscher mädels.   jetzt grillen und nachher an die city beach bar hier am negga. lecker biersche trinken. wunderbar. das leben is so schön.

zum thema weißer stein. find der macht kein spaß mehr. weis auch ned aber immer nur X weg und bla. die wurzeln oben sind geil der rest is fürn anus.
müssten mal n andren weg finden. jens du weist was ich mein hehe


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Juli 2006)

@ jens und lev
am freitag bin ich am abend leider schon verplant, gebutstagsfeier.
an sonsten gerne auch mal abends kurzfristig
@ andy ja das gilt für dich auch, leider im moment kein icq da irgedwie karputt und kein bock bei dem wetter vorm pc zu sitzen.
kannst dich aber mal bei bedarf unter 01726159927 melden.
mfg
dominik


----------



## dominik-deluxe (16. Juli 2006)

@ lukas bei den clips wars du ja direkt vor meiner haustüre warum biste denn ent vorbei gekommen?


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2006)

So Leute, ihr die auf Zeit hochfart, jetzt bin ich zum Training gezwungen. Also zieht euch warm an  
Die Tour heute mit einem mir bis heute unbekannten IBC Mitglied war richtig dufte. Hat echt Spaß gemacht, nur am Ende ist mir eben die Steckachse gerissen. Mal ne schöne Mail an Rotwild schreiben, vll krieg ich ja ne Neue.

Naja, und morgen kleine Kinder quälen, hihihi.

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juli 2006)

Jaja. Rotwild. Ich sag´s ja immer wieder. Brechen am laufenden Meter!


----------



## Levty (16. Juli 2006)

NUR die Steckachsen, und das auch NUR wenn da ein junger, toller, durchtrainierter sexy Typ versucht es zuzuschrauben


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juli 2006)

Das war mir schon klar, Lev, daß der Bruch von Dir verursacht wurde. Weil sowas darf normalerweise nicht brechen. Würde mal sagen: wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten. Ach, für sowas gibt es zudem Drehmomentschlüssel!


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. Juli 2006)

@ Lucas: Ey Lucas. Geiler Tag heute, oder. Badesee extrem. War auch bis 19:30 planschen. An solchen Tagen gehört das Bike echt in den Keller. Gibt geilere Dinge auf der Welt als 7005er Alu!

Naja, derart beflügelt werde ich vll. auch die nächste Woche Strafrecht rumbekommen (gähn). Wir sehen uns dann. Bis spätestens denne! So, und jetzt muß ich ins Bett. Soviel Wasser und so viel Weiblichkeit strengt ganz schön an!

P.S.: Was habe ich heute gehört. Der Badesee, an dem Du warst, ist ein Nudisten Badesee


----------



## Bax (16. Juli 2006)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tag ist in Ladenburg ein Triathlon und die Rennrad-Strecke geht über den Weißen Stein.



Hi Alex,

vielen Dank für die Info.


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2006)

Und bevor mir die Steckachse gerissen ist, war ich aufm Kstuhl:
http://rapidshare.de/files/26033013/Koenigstuhl.wmv.html

Und jetzt geh ich auch schlafen, morgen kleine Kinder quälen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lucas: Ey Lucas. Geiler Tag heute, oder. Badesee extrem. War auch bis 19:30 planschen. An solchen Tagen gehört das Bike echt in den Keller. Gibt geilere Dinge auf der Welt als 7005er Alu!
> 
> Naja, derart beflügelt werde ich vll. auch die nächste Woche Strafrecht rumbekommen (gähn). Wir sehen uns dann. Bis spätestens denne! So, und jetzt muß ich ins Bett. Soviel Wasser und so viel Weiblichkeit strengt ganz schön an!
> 
> P.S.: Was habe ich heute gehört. Der Badesee, an dem Du warst, ist ein Nudisten Badesee



jap isses. keine ahnung wo der teil is mir wurscht. der an dem wir waren war saugeil.
absolut. werd da wieder hingehn.

@lev. für sowas gibts drehmomentschlüssel.


----------



## Levty (17. Juli 2006)

Drehmomentschlüssel im Wald


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juli 2006)

ja klug*******r. dann zieht mans haltnur leicht an rolltnach hause und machts da richtig. aber nachdem du wieder gemeint hast du musst es zuknallen gschiehts dir grad recht das es ab is.  erinner mich bloß an die idee. ne ich fahr so des schleift sich plan.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Juli 2006)

Ja Lev liebt sein Material - und wundert sich dann, daß ein Käufer ihn wegen Gewährleistung rannimmt 

Ich erinner mich an den Fall: "Die Federwegseinstellung paßt nicht. Mein Vater und ich wollen morgen die Schraube mit einem Reibeisen nacharbeiten." --- Und das an einem funkelnagelneuen Rotwild Rahmen 

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juli 2006)

traurig aber wahr. so menschen sollten kona fahren. aber kein geiles rotwild.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. Juli 2006)

Naja, wenn er so weitermacht, kleben wir ihm einfach ein KONA-Aufkleber auf den Rahmen - bis dahin ist er qualitätsmäßig eh soweit runtergejuckelt!


----------



## Haiflyer (17. Juli 2006)

gute idee. das machen wir.   recht hast du.
so werd mich jetzt an WiSo ranmachen.


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juli 2006)

wasn jetzt los. wieso spamt denn keiner mehr ? so kenn ich das ja gar ned.


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2006)

Seht ihr, ohne mich geht nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juli 2006)

damit hast du dich grad selbst gedizz. homie.


----------



## Levty (18. Juli 2006)

Yeah, alder!  
Wann fährste mal wieder hier!? Sag mal bescheid man...


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. Juli 2006)

@ bax: Wie Du sicher festgestellt hast, war ich nicht auf dem "eigentlich viel zu geilem" Konzert gestern. Ich habe am Sonntag (1 Tag nach der Frist) reichlich spät und reichlich geschockt bemerkt, daß die Rückmeldegebühr noch zu entrichten ist  

Jetzt habe ich gleich zwei Probleme:

- Drohende Exmatrikulation
- Pleite 

 So macht das Leben Spaß  

Naja, verwaltungsrechtlich verlängert sich die Frist ja auf den nächsten Werktag, wenn das Datum auf ein Wochende fällt. Seitdem ich keine Vorlesung mehr besuche... Uiuiuiui. Welchen Tag haben wir heute? Ostern?


----------



## Bax (18. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ bax: Wie Du sicher festgestellt hast, war ich nicht auf dem "eigentlich viel zu geilem" Konzert gestern.



@jens: ich auch nicht. ich hab mir nämlich ne sommergrippe oder ne erkältung eingefangen.  

Aber trotzdem gilt: 

*Ich bin nicht abgetaucht, sondern lebe nach wie vor an meinem Wohnsitz bei Heidelberg und nehme am öffentlichen Leben teil. *


----------



## Haiflyer (18. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ bax: Wie Du sicher festgestellt hast, war ich nicht auf dem "eigentlich viel zu geilem" Konzert gestern. Ich habe am Sonntag (1 Tag nach der Frist) reichlich spät und reichlich geschockt bemerkt, daß die Rückmeldegebühr noch zu entrichten ist
> 
> Jetzt habe ich gleich zwei Probleme:
> 
> ...




na dann los. geh ma zum studisekretariat. die machen das sicher hehe.

@lev weis nicht wann ich mal wieder dort fahr. fahr erstma in urlaub .dann seh ma weida.


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> na dann los. geh ma zum studisekretariat. die machen das sicher hehe.
> 
> @lev weis nicht wann ich mal wieder dort fahr. fahr erstma in urlaub .dann seh ma weida.



Arbeitslos und Spaß dabei 

Ne quatsch. Ich habe - nach verwaltungsrechtlichen Richtlinien - das Geld noch rechtzeitg überwiesen. Mal gucken, ob die das auch so sehen. Wenn nicht, kostet mich das noch mal  11,- oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2006)

Rotwild schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lev,
> 
> habe soeben die Mitteilung aus dem Vertrieb bekommen, dass die Steckachse heute rausgeht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juli 2006)

cool. dann kannste wieder fahren. bin ma gespannt was als nächstes zu fest zugschraubt, abgeflext oder auf sonstige weise zterstört wird.


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2006)

Ein Specialized
...meine Stadtschlampe


----------



## Haiflyer (19. Juli 2006)




----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juli 2006)

alex75 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Tag ist in Ladenburg ein Triathlon und die Rennrad-Strecke geht über den Weißen Stein.


ich fahre mit! stafette mit meinen beiden geschwistern und ich hoffe ihr jungs seid oben und feuert mich an. werde aber mit rr unterwegs sein und unheimlich schnell! 

ansonsten: neustadt: wer fährt alles mit? ich: langstrecke, 100km, lächerlich!


----------



## Levty (19. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten: neustadt: wer fährt alles mit? ich: langstrecke, 100km, lächerlich!



Ich, 100km, ein Platten, lächerlich! 

Und Martin, bringt mein Trikot Glück?

@Lucas: Ich habn Spci Hardrock als Stadtschlampe, und muss da min. 1 Mal die Woche mim Hammer dran, damit der Steuersatz drin bleibt. Irgendwann isser ab, dann steig ich auf Corratec um (hab den Rahmen schon da).

Und Leon liefert natürlich die falsche Kurbel, und der Rest der Bestellung ist woanders. Morgen dann, hoff ich 
NIE WIEDER!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Martin, bringt mein Trikot Glück?


werds morgen das erste mal anziehen! wehe wenn nicht!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (19. Juli 2006)

neustadt bin ich natürlich am start


----------



## BikerAndy (19. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte auch mit weiß nur noch nicht welche strecke ich nehmen soll  
Was nehmt ihr so??
Gut nacht und 
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (20. Juli 2006)

Martin Lang
Lev Lang
Domenik Kurz
Andy Mittel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin Lang
> Lev Lang
> Domenik Kurz
> Andy Mittel



Du hast vergessen:

Jens: Zeigt erst Interesse, will unbedingt lang fahren und springt im letzten Moment ab


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Juli 2006)

ja lev nimm du mal ruhig lang das du auch ma im leben was langes hast


----------



## Levty (20. Juli 2006)

Da versucht ers, und scheitert erbärmlich. Wie immer...
(Also Lucas )
Ja, Jens. Ich hoff du kannst doch ganz Spontan fahren.


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Juli 2006)

wer hier erbärmlich endet lass ich jetzt mal unkommentiert stehn gell kleiner  
na ob jens ganz spontan fahren WILL is die andre frage.  

noch 10 tageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Da versucht ers, und scheitert erbärmlich. Wie immer...
> (Also Lucas )
> Ja, Jens. Ich hoff du kannst doch ganz Spontan fahren.



Das ist natürlich die Idee:

Jens zeigt keine Interesse, ihn kotz die Langstrecke total an und fährt dann trotzdem spontan mit 

Wann findet der Spaß denn statt. Was kostet das ganze, usw.??? NEIN. Ich werde nicht selbst nachlesen!


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich die Idee:
> 
> Jens zeigt keine Interesse, ihn kotz die Langstrecke total an und fährt dann trotzdem spontan mit
> 
> Wann findet der Spaß denn statt. Was kostet das ganze, usw.??? NEIN. Ich werde nicht selbst nachlesen!



richtig. selbstständigkeit suckt hehe.

ja jens fährt mit und macht alle nass. das wärs doch ma


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Juli 2006)

Oja. Und wie ich alle naß mache. Habe gerade eine Lernpause eingelegt und in 1 1/2 Stunde 2 kg Flüssigkeit weggeschwitzt (trotz Nachfüllen). Also, wer hinter mir fährt wird zwangsläufig naß!

Ozon was ist das 

Naja, ansonsten war ich halt mal kurz auf dem KS bin nach Neckargmünd runter, zurück, bei Ziegelhausen rüber, Eselswiese hoch, zum "schönen Trail" (nicht abgesetzt: yeah), über Nackwiese und ein paar Abstecher in der Stadt zurück. Also für 1 1/2 Stunden gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## Levty (20. Juli 2006)

Post 64 klick


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Juli 2006)

kennsch de wayne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Juli 2006)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Haiflyer (21. Juli 2006)

kennsch ah die jane ?


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> kennsch de wayne ?



Hat der nicht eine eigene Fernsehsendung und schmeißt ab und an große Rock Konzerte?


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Juli 2006)

ganz gaynau jens   und der hat auch nen sohnemann der lucas heißt hehe.   

ach is das toll bei dem wetter schaffen. aber wer will da auch schon an den see oder so. is mir völlig unerklärlich wer solche bedürfnisse verspürt,
einziger vorteil. hier drin hats klimatisierte 22 grad.
könnt noch n tick kälter sein hehe.


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Juli 2006)

Ich freue mich schon gleich auf meine unklimatisierte Fahrt nach Bonn. Ach wird das geil. Dunkles Auto, lecker warme 50° C. Endlich mal angenehme Temperaturen. Draußen friert man sich ja einen Ast ab!


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Martin Lang
> Lev Lang
> Domenik Kurz
> Andy Mittel


ich glaub ich fahr nur kurz, bin halt doch eher der kurzstreckenfahrer! 

@jens: hier mal der link: http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/
kostet 35 euro, mit einem startpräsent, das ich nicht brauche, gehört der zu den teureren maras, leider. aber werds trotzdem mitfahren, die strecke ist halt schön. scheint keine streckenänderung gegenüber letztem jahr gegeben zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2006)

Der Martin fährt doch nur kurz weil er Angst vor uns hat, Jens!

@Martin:
Wenn du nüchtern bist, könnten wir mal die Strecke abfahren!


----------



## Bax (24. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre mit! stafette mit meinen beiden geschwistern und ich hoffe ihr jungs seid oben und feuert mich an. werde aber mit rr unterwegs sein und unheimlich schnell!



Hey Jungs,
wie wär's wenn wir am Samstag auf dem Stein dem Martin und seiner übermenschlichen Leistung beim TAC huldigen?


----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2006)

Ich ärgere mich dass ich heute von einer Gruppe Südländer mit Worten "Huren****" u.ä. vom Rad geschmissen wurde und eine auf den Schädel bekommen habe. Jetzt ist auch noch mein Fuß dicke, da ich nicht aus den Pedalen rausgekommen bin. 
ARGH! Wie kann man nur so primitiv, naiv und dumm zugleich sein?!


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> ARGH! Wie kann man nur so primitiv, naiv und dumm zugleich sein?!



Mach Dir nichts drauß, Lev. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!!!

Ich habe heute mal wieder mein CANNONDALE Gassi geführt. Naja, war ganz witzig... Das war´s aber auch irgendwie schon! Eigentlich schön blöd. Man quält sich 500 hm hoch, zieht dabei noch 3 HTs ab. Ist oben angekommen. Läßt sich erst mal abtropfen. Dann Protektoren an (mittlerweile sind 15 Minuten mit Nichtstun vergangen). Sattel runter, Berg runter. Neckawiese. Protektoren aus. Duschen. Und dann nach Hause... Mhhh. Weiß nett!


----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute mal wieder mein CANNONDALE Gassi geführt. Naja, war ganz witzig... Das war´s aber auch irgendwie schon! Eigentlich schön blöd. Man quält sich 500 hm hoch, zieht dabei noch 3 HTs ab. Ist oben angekommen. Läßt sich erst mal abtropfen. Dann Protektoren an (mittlerweile sind 15 Minuten mit Nichtstun vergangen). Sattel runter, Berg runter. Neckawiese. Protektoren aus. Duschen. Und dann nach Hause... Mhhh. Weiß nett!



Mach Dir nichts drauß, Jens. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!!!

(Hoffe der Fuß geht schnell vorbei, in 2 Wochen is MARA angesagt...


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juli 2006)

Ohoh. Da ist jemand geladen  

Aber was schaffst Du auch immer mit unseren südländischen Freunden??? Ein Fahrradhelm zählt, glaube ich, schon unter den Begriff der passiven Waffe. Also, entweder zeigst Du das nächste mal Deine CC Gene oder machst einen auf Zizou!!!!


----------



## BikerAndy (24. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ohoh. Da ist jemand geladen
> 
> Aber was schaffst Du auch immer mit unseren südländischen Freunden??? Ein Fahrradhelm zählt, glaube ich, schon unter den Begriff der passiven Waffe. Also, entweder zeigst Du das nächste mal Deine CC Gene oder machst einen auf Zizou!!!!



Abend,
ich weiß auch nicht aber ich glaub der Lev zieht so was einfach an. 
Ich erinnere mich nur an die Aktion als wir am Freitag durch die Stadt heim gefahren sind: Lev MUSS natürlich durch einen Biergarten(bei dem Wetter natürlich voll besetzt) fahren. Ok man muss sagen 20 m mehr und wir hätten den Biergarten links liegen gelassen. Naja mitten durch Lev schaffts grad noch so ich eben hinter her zack! 2 stühle im Vorderrad. Hab mich natürlich gefreut und artig bedankt um dann begleitet von dummen sprüchen aus dem Biergarten zu fahren. Die 20m Umweg wären für mich jedenfalls deutlich schneller gewesen.
Seis drum war sau lustig aber wie gesagt der Lev zieht solche situationen einfach an.^^
             
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juli 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Seis drum war sau lustig aber wie gesagt der Lev zieht solche situationen einfach an.^^



Ich würde das ja anders auslegen. Lev zieht solche Situationen nicht an, er schafft sie!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (24. Juli 2006)

steck mir ja immer gerne ziele die ich erreichen will, hab mich gerade für neustadt gemeldet, und hab eine ziel:
unter den ersten 10 ins ziel zu kommen.
und was sind eure ziele? (sofern ihr mitfahrt)
mfg
dominik


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> steck mir ja immer gerne ziele die ich erreichen will, hab mich gerade für neustadt gemeldet, und hab eine ziel:
> unter den ersten 10 ins ziel zu kommen.
> und was sind eure ziele? (sofern ihr mitfahrt)
> mfg
> dominik


klasse, unter den ersten 10 auf der langstrecke! prima! ach so, du fährst auf der kinderstrecke, na dann.....
mein ziel: dieses jahr ankommen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. Juli 2006)

Nicht so wie letztes Jahr mit dem Schaltwerk? Oder waren es die Bremsbeläge? 
Naja, mein Ziel isses dem Martin Konkurenz machen zu können!


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> steck mir ja immer gerne ziele die ich erreichen will, hab mich gerade für neustadt gemeldet, und hab eine ziel:
> unter den ersten 10 ins ziel zu kommen.
> und was sind eure ziele? (sofern ihr mitfahrt)
> mfg
> dominik



...das zu verhindern!

Mal im Ernst. Welches Streckchen hast Du Dir denn rausgesucht? Für Langstrecke fände ich es etwas vermessen auf einen solchen Platz zu spekulieren. Und auf der Kurzstrecke war ich auch schon mal 9ter  (jedenfalls in meiner Altersgruppe).


----------



## Haiflyer (25. Juli 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> Abend,
> ich weiß auch nicht aber ich glaub der Lev zieht so was einfach an.



ich wohn in mannheim. hier gibts bekanntlich mit die meisten türken. geh ich ma von aus. weil hier wimmelts nur so von südländern.
hab noch nie probleme mit denen gehabt. ich denk es kommt am meisten aufs auftreten an. tret ich provokant auf is klar das ich was auf die schnauze bekomm. die aktion mit dem biergarten zB.
was erhofft ihr euch dadurch ? Das die leute sagen uh schau dir die an sind die cool. sowas will ich auch können. das werden die wenigsten sagen. die meisten werden nur den kobb schütteln und sich fragen ob sowas sein muss.
würd ich ebenfalls so machen.

ich hab mit leuten die permanent eine auf die schnauze bekommen kein mitleid weil ich der meinung bin das sie mit dran schuld sind.
es kann mir keiner erzählen das der lev lieb an ihnen vorbei gefahren is. dann kommt. ey du huren***** und zack fliegt er vom rad.

PS: noch 5tage dann bin ich am lagoooooooooooooooooo yes. ich denk dann an euch und schreib euch ne karte. gelle jens eheh


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> steck mir ja immer gerne ziele die ich erreichen will, hab mich gerade für neustadt gemeldet, und hab eine ziel:
> unter den ersten 10 ins ziel zu kommen.
> und was sind eure ziele? (sofern ihr mitfahrt)
> mfg
> dominik



Ach ich habe gerade gesehen. Du fährst wirklich Mittelstrecke. Na dann mal viel Glück. Das Ziel ist wohl realistisch! Ist ja nun mal so, daß die Pro´s eher Langstrecke fahren. Ich erinnere mich an den WOMC, wo wir irgendwann die Mittel und Kurzstrecke eingeholt haben und da nur die absoluten SchlachtRÖSSER mitgefahren sind


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohn in mannheim. hier gibts bekanntlich mit die meisten türken. geh ich ma von aus. weil hier wimmelts nur so von südländern.
> hab noch nie probleme mit denen gehabt. ich denk es kommt am meisten aufs auftreten an. tret ich provokant auf is klar das ich was auf die schnauze bekomm. die aktion mit dem biergarten zB.
> was erhofft ihr euch dadurch ? Das die leute sagen uh schau dir die an sind die cool. sowas will ich auch können. das werden die wenigsten sagen. die meisten werden nur den kobb schütteln und sich fragen ob sowas sein muss.
> würd ich ebenfalls so machen.
> ...



Also Mannheim ist definitv die Stadt mit dem höchsten flächenmäßigen Türkenanteil in ganz Deutschland (Quelle: statistisches Bundesamt) - Berlin hat nur absolut mehr, aber nicht flächenmäßig. Was ich sehr witzig finde, weil hier in Heidelberg merkt man davon gar nichts.

Naja, ich hab auch so oft genug Probleme mit unseren Freunden bekommen, aber eigentlich immer nur dann, wenn ich in deren Machtbereich eingedrungen bin (ist ja auch eine Art Provokation). Und Frankfurt ist eh ein heißes Pflaster (Mannheim aber eigentlich auch). Mein Tipp: Emmertsgrund meiden (Machtbereich ) und ansonsten einfach in Ruhe lassen. 

Ja, das mit der Ausfahrt heute wird wohl nichts mehr  Schade. Aber andererseits schreit schon wieder das Wasser nach mir. Schnelle Abfahrten bei dem Wetter sind eh brutalst. Zum einem ist die Konzentration weg (meine Gedanken drehen sich eh vorwiegend um die Neckarwiese), zum anderen sind die Trails zur Zeit furztrocken. Macht irgendwie kein Spaß andauernd Staub zu fressen!

Freu mich auf die Karte. Denk aber daran. Nippelverbot: also wenn ich sie einscannen soll bitte ohne Nippel


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juli 2006)

Oh nein, er stirbt!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (26. Juli 2006)

martin ging ja ei der tac ab wie ein zäpfchen, respekt


----------



## Levty (26. Juli 2006)

Hm, wenn ICH die Erste Hilfe leisten sollte, könnte man den Thread ja begraben 

Zum Martin: 
Joa, lag an meinem Trikot!


----------



## one track mind (26. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Mach Dir nichts drauß, Lev. Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung!!!
> 
> Ich habe heute mal wieder mein CANNONDALE Gassi geführt. Naja, war ganz witzig... Das war´s aber auch irgendwie schon! Eigentlich schön blöd. Man quält sich 500 hm hoch, zieht dabei noch 3 HTs ab. Ist oben angekommen. Läßt sich erst mal abtropfen. Dann Protektoren an (mittlerweile sind 15 Minuten mit Nichtstun vergangen). Sattel runter, Berg runter. Neckawiese. Protektoren aus. Duschen. Und dann nach Hause... Mhhh. Weiß nett!



servus, ganz klar, wo dein fehler liegt: die HTs versägt man *bergab* .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (26. Juli 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> servus, ganz klar, wo dein fehler liegt: die HTs versägt man *bergab* .



eher an der Neckarwiese 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## one track mind (26. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> eher an der Neckarwiese
> Gruß Guru.




dann aber bitte mit wheelie und ohne die mütter der fahrer zu verunglimpfen, sonst gehts einem wie dem lev


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Juli 2006)

one track mind schrieb:
			
		

> servus, ganz klar, wo dein fehler liegt: die HTs versägt man *bergab* .



Achso. Ne, kennst mich ja. Ich bin Angstbremser


----------



## freeriderth (27. Juli 2006)

hi jungs will mich ma wieder melden.wie gehts euch?mir nich so hab nen ausleger von der sommergrippe.wenn ich mein laufrad (hoffentlich nächste woche) werd ich wieder mit unterwegs sein.is der hai schon im urlaub oder warum bekommt man ihn nich ans telefon?




mfg marco


----------



## Levty (27. Juli 2006)

Wartest du auf deine HOPE Nabe? hihihi


----------



## Haiflyer (27. Juli 2006)

hi marco. schick mir mal deine adresse dann bekommst die hope nabe direkt geschickrt.

ne ich fahr samstag abend in urlaub. endlich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (27. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wartest du auf deine HOPE Nabe? hihihi


oder auf`ne Steckkackse 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juli 2006)

dominik-deluxe schrieb:
			
		

> steck mir ja immer gerne ziele die ich erreichen will, hab mich gerade für neustadt gemeldet, und hab eine ziel:
> unter den ersten 10 ins ziel zu kommen.


du fährst mittelstrecke un d startest folglich 15min nach mir. mein ziel ist es , nicht von dir überholt zu werden! aber werd ich wohl kaum schaffen.... es sei denn, die lagsamen langstreckler halten dich auf! 

will eigentlich jemand am sonntag morgen bei mir mitfahren? bitte rechzeigit platz reservieren!


----------



## Levty (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, ich! Ich will mitfahren!

@ Guru: Wenigstens muss ich nicht auf neue Rahmen warten  

@ Lucas & Marco: Kommt die Nabe denn von "Blanck Sports"? 

So, und meine momentange Lage:




Deswegen hab ich mir vorübergehend Flatpedal montiert, denn in einen Klickschuh pass ich nur mit Gewalt rein. Und wenn ich den anhab, will ich auch nicht weniger als 50km fahren .
Ich fahr jetzt mim CCler in der Stadt, weil meine Schlampe geklaut worden ist (wer klaut bitte Specialized?!!?). Naja. Soweit sogut.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich! Ich will mitfahren!
> 
> @ Guru: Wenigstens muss ich nicht auf neue Rahmen warten
> 
> ...



Rasiere Dir mal die Beine. Ist ja ekelig


----------



## easymtbiker (27. Juli 2006)

oh ne- lev, mach kein scheiss!!! sieht nicht gerade nach ner schnellen genesung aus, aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem gute besserung.
mann, was waren das nur für arschl******!!! haste wengistens was gegen dir unternommen? ärgerlich, dass solche spinner frei rumlaufen....


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. Juli 2006)

Ich denke gerade über einen Lev Star Schnitt nach. So langsam haben wir alles zusammen. Ich erinnere mich an eine Hand (mit Wunde), einen kaputten Fuß haben wir ja auch schon, den kopf schneiden wir aus dem FF raus und den Rest finden wir bestimmt auch in seiner Gallerie!

Wird bestimmt lustig. Lev in Einzelteilen. Ist dann so wie sein Bike


----------



## BikerAndy (27. Juli 2006)

Abend,
also Sonntag nach Neustadt Strecke abfahren. Steht jetzt fest von mir und dem Lev aus. Wenn du fährst(mim Auto) Martin reservier ich mir hier schon mal gleich n platz ich denk der Lev will auch mit, also 2 Plätze.
Fänds gut die Strecke mal kennen zu lernen dann weiß ich nämlich vielleicht auch wie fit ich bin.
Burgenweg wird dann eventuell in der nächsten woche abgefahren!
-->FERIEN   
Gruß Andy


----------



## Haiflyer (28. Juli 2006)

oah lev muss des sein. sowas will doch keiner sehn  

@martin. tja leider laufen viel zu viele von den opfern frei rum.

@all. noch 1 tag dann bin ich weg und lieg am strand am gardasee mit nem bier in der hand und ner pizza im mund. herrlich. wünsch euch allen nen schönen august. weil den verbring ich im urlaub hehe.wenn mir zu warm is einfach ins wasser hupfen. ach gott ich will endlich weg.
haltet die "ohren" steif.
und das mir keine klagen kommen

haut rein.

ciao Lucas 

PS: marco hab deine adresse weiter gegeben.


----------



## freeriderth (28. Juli 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> oah lev muss des sein. sowas will doch keiner sehn
> 
> @martin. tja leider laufen viel zu viele von den opfern frei rum.
> 
> ...





is das nen "drecksack"!  aber dafürr kann er sein bike nich mitnehmen un muss also in gedanken auf den trails fahren!!!ich würd`s scheise finden!


sag ihm bitte das er die nabe so schnell wie möglich schicken soll.ich brauch das ding für wildbad montag in ner woche!


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> will eigentlich jemand am sonntag morgen bei mir mitfahren? bitte rechzeigit platz reservieren!


oje, das war n missverständnis. ich meinte am rennsonntag morgen! aber wie schon gesagt, wir können auch diesen sonntag die strecke nochmal abfahren, so gegen 11h bhf böbig? ich würde auch mit zug hinfahren und zurück wahrscheinlich mit rad. also nix bus.... sorry! sagt mal bescheid, wer mit möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex75 (28. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> oje, das war n missverständnis. ich meinte am rennsonntag morgen! aber wie schon gesagt, wir können auch diesen sonntag die strecke nochmal abfahren, so gegen 11h bhf böbig? ich würde auch mit zug hinfahren und zurück wahrscheinlich mit rad. also nix bus.... sorry! sagt mal bescheid, wer mit möchte!


Hallo Martin,

ich würde evtl. zur Streckenbesichtigung mitkommen. Der Zug würde dann gg. 10 Uhr in HD abfahren?


Gruss Alexander


----------



## BikerAndy (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,
haja kalr ich dachte eigentlich auch an den rennstonntag also da auf jeden mal 2 plätze für mich und lev reservieren gell.
Sag einfach mal wann der Zug in HD abfährt den du nimmst weil dann können wir ja zusammen fahrn.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Levty (28. Juli 2006)

BikerAndy schrieb:
			
		

> für mich und lev
> Gruß Andy



"Lev und mich" 

Hajo. Ich muss schauen ob ich am SO fahren kann oder besser sollte. Und wenn ja dann werde ich ganz locker fahren. D.h. kein Wiegetritt und alles langsam hoch. Runter auch. Darauf habt ihr sicher keine Lust.

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> "Lev und mich"
> .


   schon wieder deutschlehrer lev... haste das gerade in der schule gelernt???


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> schon wieder deutschlehrer lev... haste das gerade in der schule gelernt???



Nein! Hab ich ihm letztens beigebracht. Der Esel nennt sich immer zu erst, gelle Lev 

Aber der vom Russen war auch nicht schlecht. Kommt in meine Sig: 



			
				Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ja dann werde ich ganz locker fahren.


----------



## BikerAndy (29. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> "Lev und mich"
> 
> Hajo. Ich muss schauen ob ich am SO fahren kann oder besser sollte. Und wenn ja dann werde ich ganz locker fahren. D.h. kein Wiegetritt und alles langsam hoch. Runter auch. Darauf habt ihr sicher keine Lust.
> 
> Grüße, Lev.



Servus,
Tut mir natürlich unendlich leid großer Lev^^ 
Und wegen dem "ganz locker" na des kennen wir ja Lev was ganz locker bei dir  heißt Hoffe du bist am Sonntag dabei wird schon gehen.
Gut Nacht
Gruß Andy(der hofft diesmal den grammatikalischen und rechtschreiberischen Anforderungen von Lev zu entsprechen )


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2006)

also sollen wir es mal fixen: morgen, 11h HAUPTbahnhof neustadt!. zug ab hd um 10:05, treffpunkt ca. 9:45 hbf heidelberg!
lev, bring bitte die karte von neustadt mit!


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> also sollen wir es mal fixen: morgen, 11h HAUPTbahnhof neustadt!. zug ab hd um 10:05, treffpunkt ca. 9:45 hbf heidelberg!
> lev, bring bitte die karte von neustadt mit!



Hä? Welche Karte? Hab sie nicht abgeholt  Hoffe das ist einer deiner schlechten Witze!

@ Jens: Nein, das Gebot "Esel nennt sich zuerst" halte ich seit mehreren Jahren ein. Das in dem Video, ich weiß, wollte DIR nur trotzen 

Ne, diesmal muss ich langsam fahren, da ich meinen rechten Fuß nicht ganz durchstrecken kann. Warten wir mal morgen ab!

Cheers.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juli 2006)

moin jungz

der countdown läuft. bis 6 schaffen. dann heim autopacken und dann ab     
halts echt nimmer aus. drecks schaffen. is eh nix los. hör hier gemütlich musik und glei guck ich noch n film hehe.
son ipod is echt geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2006)

Kennstu Wayne?


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juli 2006)

ja des is doch dein vadda oder  

bisch ja nur neidisch


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2006)

Klaa, ohne Bike am Gardasee 
Da würde mir das schlechte Gewissen jeden Urlaubstag versauen.


----------



## Haiflyer (29. Juli 2006)

tja kleiner lev wir sind 6 männer. glaub kaum das man da auch nur einen gedanken ans biken verschwendet. 
da wird mal richtig party gemacht. boot gefahren. wakeboard gefahren. gesonnt. weiber und alk.  
abgesehn davon. hab gestern mit nem kumpel telefoniert der schon unten is. die ham abends um 10 noch 37 grad. da WILL ich freiwillig nicht radeln. sondern lieber baden.


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juli 2006)

@ Lev und Lucas: Man muß Liebe schön sein  

Wie ein altes Ehepärchen


----------



## Levty (29. Juli 2006)

Lucas spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Lucas spielt in einer ganz anderen Liga als ich.



Schön, daß Du Dir Mühe gibst...

...aber hier wäre das Voranstellen des "ich"s grammatikalisch sinnvoller 

Ach was wäre das Leben ohne diesen Spam Thread. Ich sag´s Euch: nur halb so fieß!


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Schön, daß Du Dir Mühe gibst...
> 
> ...aber hier wäre das Voranstellen des "ich"s grammatikalisch sinnvoller
> 
> Ach was wäre das Leben ohne diesen Spam Thread. Ich sag´s Euch: nur halb so fieß!



Hi Mädel`s 
hab isch da fies gelesen?
am 9.08.gehts widda nach Winterberch,hot jemand vun eich Zoit und Luscht(oder widda ne Steckachse )?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## easymtbiker (29. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Welche Karte? Hab sie nicht abgeholt  Hoffe das ist einer deiner schlechten Witze!


*lol* warum haste nicht gesagt, dass du die nicht abgeholt hast! habs gar nich gemerkt, jetzt lag die karte 4 wochen draussen in der kälte!
kannst du die trotzdem mitnehmen? 
ist die tour mit der frau ausgefallen?


----------



## Veloziraptor (29. Juli 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädel`s
> hab isch da fies gelesen?
> am 9.08.gehts widda nach Winterberch,hot jemand vun eich Zoit und Luscht(oder widda ne Steckachse )?
> 
> Gruß Guru.



09.08. ??? Das ist ja "midde in der woch" 

Seit wann haben denn Studenten mitten in der Woche Zeit??? Okay, schlechte Ausrede 

Aber ich schiebe meine Termine ja zur Zeit alle nach Mitte September. Grund sollte hinlänglich bekannt sein. Ich hoffe, dann können wir endlich mal zusammen rocken!

@ Martin: Deiner ICQ Frage nackommend. Ich komme morgen nicht mit. Bin noch in Frankfurt und muß morgen noch paar Stündchen lernen!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin: Deiner ICQ Frage nackommend. Ich komme morgen nicht mit. Bin noch in Frankfurt und muß morgen noch paar Stündchen lernen!


   muss ich mich etwa alleine mit dem kleinem russen rumärgern?  
na dann viel erfolg beim lernen. klappt das bei der hitze?


----------



## Levty (30. Juli 2006)

Ja Martin, wohl oder übel musste mich ertragen. Aber ob mein Vorgestzter mich morgen fahren lässt... :-/

Hab hier was gefunden, der Ramin fliegt irgendwie immer, mal auf die Fresse, mal auf ne Brücke:






So,  gn8!


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2006)

oje, unsere blondine aus MOS, immer wieder peinlich!  ne, cooles bild, fragt sich nur, warum er nich vorbei läutet, wenn er direkt vor meiner haustür mtb fährt? er kennt mich nicht mehr......


----------



## Levty (30. Juli 2006)

Er WILL dich nicht kennen


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. Juli 2006)

hädbänger schrieb:
			
		

> klappt das bei der hitze?





NEIN!



P.S.: Ich glaube Du kommst mit dem Lev ganz gut klar. Einer der wenigen,d er ihn noch tot bekommt. Ich habe zudem letztens mal ausgrechnet, was wir so, im Gegensatz zum Lev, an Arbeit leisten, wenn wir unsere Böcke hochtreten.  Ich will abnehmen


----------



## easymtbiker (30. Juli 2006)

jep! lev hat heute ganz schön leiden müssen, aber er mussste mit kaputtem fus und ohne klickpedale fahren, da hätte ich auch nicht besser ausgesehen. er und andy sind noch mit zurück nach hd geradelt, respekt!  jeder von uns hatte dann zwischen 110 und 120 km auf dem tacho (wenn er denn funktioniert hat- nich so wie bei mir gggrrrr!)
die neustadt- strecke ist aber echt nett! bergab ist jetzt alles fahrbar. ausser die treppe oberhalb der wolfsburg, ich idiot hab da 2x meine xtr- kettenblatt hängen lassen! das ht ist einfach zu niedrig dafür.
wir haben für 90% der strecke 3,5h gebraucht- wollte nächste woche für 2 runden unter 6h fahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (31. Juli 2006)

Abend,
jo stimmt fast bei mir warrens am ende(hatte wohl auch den weitesten weg) immerhin 129,29km und 1487hm (musste am ende ja noch mal so 100hm bergauf)
Naja war echt nett.  Danke noch mal an Martin der uns im windschatten hat fahren lassen(da hat man gemerkt wer die Tac gefahrn ist). 
Gut nacht
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Juli 2006)

Respekt an Euch alle. Vor allem an den invaliden Lev. Also in doppelter Hinsicht. Mit Klumpfuß zu fahren ist ja echt schon eine Herausforderung für sich. Aber dann noch mit Bärentatzen 

Trotzdem, übertreib´s nicht. Du wirst am besten wissen wie es Deinem Fuß geht. Aber bevor Du Duisburg absagen musst, laß lieber Neustadt sausen! Wäre doch schade, wenn Martin in Duisburg außer Konkurrenz fährt


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2006)

Ja, war schon nicht ohne. Aber die Strecke gefällt. Nur scheis$ Flats, da hat man 0 Halt  zwei Mal rausgeflogen und den Trail aufm Sattel passiert oder nen schönen NoFooter geladent 
Der Rückweg war die Hölle, ich war der Letzte unserer Führergruppe  und immer wenn die Zwei vor mir beschleunigt hatten, musste ich doppelt so hart in die Pedale reintreten. Am Ende hing ich echt überm Lenker. 
Das Gute: Andere Muskelgruppe trainiert

So, heute neuen Antrieb drangehauen ans Wheelör, sieht gut aus. (Dankö an den Martin, Geld kriegste beim nächsten Treffen). 

So, und dann halt zur Fahrschule gefahren, Bike versteckt und abgeschlossen. Aufm Rückweg fahr ich halt über den Schulhof. Wieder stehen da diese Schweine vom letzten Mal, da hör ich "Ey, das isser!". Da steht mir schon einer im Weg. Mit einem flowigen Ausweichmanöver Richtung Treppe und einem anschließenden Stairgap war ich einer weiteren, diesmal VOLLKOMMEN GRUNDLOSEN Prügel, entkommen. 
Jetzt muss ich in Zukunft den Schulhof hier schon meiden. Alter, gehts noch? 

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Juli 2006)

Lev mein Freund. Die stehen dort öfters??? Kein Thema. Ich kenne da paar Leute, denen sowas Spaß macht. Soll ich mal aufräumen lassen 

Wie sieht Dein Plan für Sonntag aus. Noch mal alles geben oder bis dahin langsam machen und Fuß schohnen??? Warst Du eigentlich beim Arzt? Was sagt der?


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2006)

Och her je. Gerne, nur dann kann ich nicht mal ausm Haus raus... Die Dummheit des Menschen ist unendlich, oder wie hats Einstein gesagt? 

Also heute konnte ich ohne Probleme ohne Schiene laufen. Werde morgen ne kleine Runde mit Schiene und Klicks probieren, wenn das geht, dann ganz klar alles geben am SO mit Schiene. Wenns bis dahin ohne Schiene geht, dann grad Verband drum und ab an die 100km!

Ja, bei Arzt war ich, er hat gesagt ich darf "Radsport" weiter betreiebn (aber ohne Doping hat er hinzugefügt ). 
Aber ich denke er hat sich gemütliches 20km Radeln mit Mama und Papa vorgestellt 

So, und jetzt Krankengymanstik für die Schulter... :kotz:


----------



## easymtbiker (31. Juli 2006)

oje, lev, das hört sich nicht gut an mit deinem fuss.. übertreib es nicht und lass lieber neustadt ausfallen als duisburg! wirklich!

hätte ich am sonntag gewusst, dass es dir zu schnell war, wär ich langsamer gefahren. sei nicht so schüchtern und sag, wenn es dir zu schnell geht. mach ich auch nich anders, wenn werner vor mir fährt 

ich fühle mich heute auch miess, hab die befürchtung, dass ich mich leicht erkältet habe. also wenn ich mich so am sonntag fühle, werde ich nicht starten. dazu soll es schlechtes wetter geben. nich schon wieder regen-marathon in neustadt, da machste material für mindestens 100 euro kaputt! hoffen wir mal dass es nicht so schlimm kommt......


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Och her je. Gerne, nur dann kann ich nicht mal ausm Haus raus... Die Dummheit des Menschen ist unendlich, oder wie hats Einstein gesagt?
> 
> Also heute konnte ich ohne Probleme ohne Schiene laufen. Werde morgen ne kleine Runde mit Schiene und Klicks probieren, wenn das geht, dann ganz klar alles geben am SO mit Schiene. Wenns bis dahin ohne Schiene geht, dann grad Verband drum und ab an die 100km!
> 
> ...



Oh man, der Mann richtet sich zu grunde. Vergeude nicht Dein Talent. Echt!

Nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen? Ja und, dann müssen die Landsmänner halt bei Mutti (oder wie heißt das: ANE) zu Hause bleiben. Blöd für die...


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2006)

Hä? Schlecht? Hab ich da was negatives gepostet?


----------



## Veloziraptor (31. Juli 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hä? Schlecht? Hab ich da was negatives gepostet?



Nein nichts negatives. Mach mir nur einfach Sorgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2006)

Das ist aber lieb


----------



## Micro767 (1. August 2006)

Hallo Leutz !

Muss mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir abgeben !  

Bin vom AC zurück und hänge gerade in einem Motivationstief !

Ist irgendwas in Planung ?

Greetz Dirk


----------



## Levty (1. August 2006)

Hallo Dirk, wieder da?  

Geplant wurde schon lange nix mehr, nur gespammt. Erst so ab dem 14. August gehts los mit den Touren. Meinerseits jedenfalls, denn da wird der FRer abgestaubt und die CCler Schlampe abgestellt. 
Werde mich dann jedenfalls melden, hier und nirgendwo sonst!!!

Also, hab dann mal meinen Helm ein wenig gepimped:




So viel zu meinem Bike/Helm -> Rotwild


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. August 2006)




----------



## Levty (1. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

>


Genau 

Du hast echt eine 24stÃ¼ndige, 7 Mal die Woche, Lernpause. 

So, ein 1er BMW fÃ¤hrt sich prima, besonders wenn man im Dritten auf der Autobahn fÃ¤hrt  *RÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃÃ*
Hihihi

â¬d17:
Hab hier noch einen:


----------



## Veloziraptor (1. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast echt eine 24stündige, 7 Mal die Woche, Lernpause.



Red´ Du nur. Wie gesagt. Wir sprechen uns in 8 Jahren, wenn Du Dein 1stes Staatsexamen machst.

Aber hast Recht, zur Zeit sitze ich viel am PC, um Mindmaps zu erstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (1. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast echt eine 24stündige, 7 Mal die Woche, Lernpause.



Ich habe jetzt erst mal eine 24stündige, 7 Mal die Woche, *Bike*pause.   

Am Sonntag habe ich den Vorbau meines HT tiefer gelegt und das Cockpit etwas geändert. Leider habe ich meine Ergon-Griffe wohl zu weit nach unten gedreht. Dadurch lag ein Großteil des Körpergewichts bei der Abfahrt zwischen Daumen und Zeigerfinger. Als ich zu Hause die Trinkflasche aus dem Halter gezogen habe, tat meine linke Hand plötzlich tierisch weh. Das ist bis heute nicht besser. Jemand hat irgendwas von einem Kahnbeinbruch erzählt. Wenn es tatsächlich einer ist, war's das für dieses Jahr mit Biken.  

Am Freitag habe ich einen Termin beim Orthopäden. Drückt mir bitte alle die Daumen, dass es nix Ernstes ist.


----------



## easymtbiker (1. August 2006)

hey, bax, gute besserung. aber wie kann sowas passieren? du merkst doch, wenn es so arg drückt, dass es weh tut, oder?

*@ all: Ich brauche noch nen mirage- akku am 12.8. für´s 24h- rennen! wer kann mir einen leihen? am liebsten den kleinen ni- akku!*

wäre nett, danke schon mal im vorraus!

ach ja, eine weitere möglichkeit eines odw-biker-ausscheidungsrennens:
http://www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=268&Itemid=2
ist mit 20 euro ne preisgünstige alternative zum odenwald mara. oder beides, da odenwald am so, das oben am sa!


----------



## alex75 (1. August 2006)

@ Bax: 
Das hört sich ja überhaupt nicht gut an  Ich drück Dir mal die Daumen, dass es nicht so schlimm ist.

@ hädbänger:
Ich habe ne Mirage allerdings noch nie benutzt, den Original-Akku könnte ich Dir ausleihen, aber besonders klein und leicht ist der nicht.


Gruss Alexander


----------



## Levty (2. August 2006)

@ All:
Ich kriege eine Mirage vom Andy, da ich sie mir bereits reserviert habe  

@Bax: Oh man. Da sieht man mal wieder, modernes Zeug, zu nix zu gebrauchen. Hoffentlich ist das "nur" eine Stauchung oder so...

Yeah, morgen letzter Schultag und der Einstieg ins ABI! Heute schon mal "reingefeiert" 

Cheers.


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2006)

@Bax: Gute Besserung ! Auf das es nichts schlimmes ist ! 

@killuah1: Wo hast Du den mini Elch erlegt ?   ist der dir mal vor´s Rad gelaufen ?

@hädbänger: 5 Runden gesamt 50km 1000hm, könnte das nicht langweilig werden 5 Runden a 10km und 200hm ? 
Ist aber bestimmt nicht so überlaufen als der Odenwald Marathon da ist doch bestimmt wieder die Hölle los !?


----------



## Veloziraptor (2. August 2006)

Das findet am 16.9. statt 

JAJAJAJAJAJA. Da bin ich fertig. Fix und...

15.9. ist die letzte Klausur. Das heißt 16.9. Katzenbuckel, 17.9. ODW Marathon. 18.9. ab in den Schwarzwald - Höhenmeter sammeln. 

@ Micro767: Aha ein Kenner. Und würdest Du sagen, daß ein Elch ein Rotwild ist???


----------



## Levty (2. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Das findet am 16.9. statt
> 
> JAJAJAJAJAJA. Da bin ich fertig. Fix und...
> 
> 15.9. ist die letzte Klausur. Das heißt 16.9. Katzenbuckel, 17.9. ODW Marathon. 18.9. ab in den Schwarzwald - Höhenmeter sammeln.


Da sinma dabei! Wünsch dir jetzt schonmal viel Glück 



			
				Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Micro767: Aha ein Kenner. Und würdest Du sagen, daß ein Elch ein Rotwild ist???


Hihi


----------



## Micro767 (2. August 2006)

#  Das Rotwild gehört zur Klasse der Säugetiere (Mammalia), zur Ordnung der Paarhufer (Artiodactyla), zur Unter-Ordnung der Wiederkäuer (Artiodactyla ruminantia), zur Familie der Hirsche (Cervidae) und hier zur Unter-Familie der echten Hirsche (Cervinae).
# Nach dem Elch ist der Rothirsch die größte Hirschart Europas. 

Aber ob der Elch ein Rotwild ist ? Mmmh ne ich würd sagen: ist er nicht !


----------



## Levty (2. August 2006)

Darum gings doch  Ich fahr doch kein "Elch RFR 0.6"


----------



## easymtbiker (2. August 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> @hädbänger: 5 Runden gesamt 50km 1000hm, könnte das nicht langweilig werden 5 Runden a 10km und 200hm ?
> Ist aber bestimmt nicht so überlaufen als der Odenwald Marathon da ist doch bestimmt wieder die Hölle los !?


naja, odenwald ist halt unverschämt teuer.... ausserdem muss ich gegen drivingghost antreten mal wieder ne niederlage kassieren....

abwarten, ist noch n monat bis dorthin!


 alex: nehme dein angebot gerne an, hoffe aber noch dass sich jemand mit nem kleinem akku findet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (3. August 2006)

Hey Martin, danke fürs Bier, aber leider musste nach deinen Flaschen noch nachgeholfen werden um den Russen auf sein Niveau raufzustocken


----------



## freeriderth (3. August 2006)

hi jungs...

kann mal einer von euch zu dem typen gehen bei dem der lucas meine nabe bestellt hat?ich brauch sie nämlich sehr dringend!!!wenn er sie noch nich mit der post geschickt hat soll derjenige der dort ist sie mit nehmen un mir geben ich hol sie mir dann ab.schickt mir ne sms wenn ihr sie habt!



danke im vorraus!


mfg marco


----------



## Levty (3. August 2006)

Jo, kann ich machen. Hastes schon mit dem geklärt? Also wenn ich komme und einfach so mal ne Nabe (was kostet?) verlange, kommts n wenig komisch  Wenn ich die habe, kann ich dich anrufen.


----------



## freeriderth (3. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, kann ich machen. Hastes schon mit dem geklärt? Also wenn ich komme und einfach so mal ne Nabe (was kostet?) verlange, kommts n wenig komisch  Wenn ich die habe, kann ich dich anrufen.




sagst ihm einfach das ich sie schnell brauch´. der lucas hat es ihm hoffentlich auch schon gesagt.die nabe hat 145eus gekost. is ne hope pro2 wenn er dich fragt.sagst ihm das ich dir über internet die erlaubns gegeben hab.wenn er es dir nich glaubt sagst ihm er soll im ibc forum nachsehen!!!



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (3. August 2006)

Wird gemacht. Bin schon aufm Weg in die City 
Das Geld hab ich nicht, hoff also dass du bezahlt hast 
Ich ruf dich an. Cheers.


----------



## freeriderth (3. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird gemacht. Bin schon aufm Weg in die City
> Das Geld hab ich nicht, hoff also dass du bezahlt hast
> Ich ruf dich an. Cheers.




vielen vielen dank lev!!!!



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. August 2006)

Bevor er ganz stirbt und aus gegebenen Anlaß:

MAN IST DER GEMINI NACHFOLGER GEIL!!!!


----------



## Bax (7. August 2006)

Ich habe das Teil schon bei meinem CD-Händler gesehen. Sensationell! Aber nachdem ich den Preis gehört hatte...    

Vielen Dank noch für eure guten Wünsche wg. meiner Hand.   Ich war am Freitag beim Arzt und es scheint nur eine Verstauchung zu sein. Uff! Am Samstag war ich schon wieder mit dem RR in der Eifel unterwegs. Die Straßen sind dort viel besser als in unserer Gegend und die Hand wurde kaum belastet.
MTB traue ich mich noch nicht.


----------



## Levty (7. August 2006)

Boa, das Ding sieht echt fett aus 
...schon die neuen Rotwilds gesehen? 





Hajo, das mit der Hand wird schon. Mein Fuß ist jetzt auch wieder fit  
Ja Jens, wenn du erstmal deinen CCler fertig hast, kannste dir diesen DHler zulegen  ...aber viel Spaß, nur ein KB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (7. August 2006)

Schaut mal hier: http://www.zrt.info/seiten/epidemic.htm


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Boa, das Ding sieht echt fett aus
> ...schon die neuen Rotwilds gesehen?
> 
> 
> ...



Um ganz ehrlich zu sein. Das bike kenne ich irgendwoher:


----------



## Levty (7. August 2006)

Du hast ganz vergessen dass Rotwild primitive Eingelenker sind (was die FR Abteilung betrifft) und Specialized hochentwickelte und durchdachte Viergelenker. Is doch logo!

Muss zugeben dass das neue Rotwild vom Design nicht so viel hergibt wie das Cdale Judge, aber wayne interessierts? Keiner von uns wird je eins dieser Bikes fahren (außer Probe..)


----------



## Veloziraptor (7. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast ganz vergessen dass Rotwild primitive Eingelenker sind (was die FR Abteilung betrifft) und Specialized hochentwickelte und durchdachte Viergelenker. Is doch logo!
> 
> Muss zugeben dass das neue Rotwild vom Design nicht so viel hergibt wie das Cdale Judge, aber wayne interessierts? Keiner von uns wird je eins dieser Bikes fahren (außer Probe..)



Vernehme ich da einen SACKasitischen Unterton


----------



## easymtbiker (7. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss zugeben dass das neue Rotwild vom Design nicht so viel hergibt wie das Cdale Judge, aber wayne interessierts? Keiner von uns wird je eins dieser Bikes fahren (außer Probe..)


so? wo kann ich das bestellen?


----------



## Bax (7. August 2006)

>Ich: "Mountainbiken ist besser als Sex!"
Uh oh!  Müssen wir uns jetzt ernsthaft Sorgen machen? Isses jetzt so weit?

Es müsste so heißen:

Ich: "Mountainbiken ist besser als Sex!"
Kumpel: "Ach nee!"
Ich:"Wann hattest du das letzte mal guten Sex?"
Kumpel: "Wann gehen wir mal richtig geil Mountainbiken?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. August 2006)

Hör auf Frank, Martin. Er spricht weise Worte!


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. August 2006)

Ey, über Singles macht mein keine Witze  Nur über Singlespeeder!

Aber zum Thema SIGNATUREN. Willkommen in Deutschland. Amtssprache = Slang. Die Highlights einer verkorksten Signatur:

"putt, Bergabfarat, Nöx, Billigsten" - man merkt den Hang zum DH!


----------



## freeriderth (8. August 2006)

hi jungens...

@lev: hast du bock anstatt nach winterberg nach wildbad zu fahren?war ja gestern da un bin das ike von der marina probe gefahren,und ich fand die strecken richtig geil!!!der downhill is wirklich so extrem wie allen sagen!!!

sagst mir bescheid wenn du bock hast.



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (8. August 2006)

Hahaha Jens, GEIL! Muss schon sagen,   

@ Marco:
Ne du. Sry. Meine bzw unsere Pläne sind total Richtung bergauf abgedriftet, ich fahre jetzt nämlich spontan einen Alpen X.
Aber wenn ich zurück bin gerne. Die Parks haben ja bis Oktober offen, also da wäre sicher noch Zeit!

Gruß, Lev.


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2006)

@lev: 
wo gehts lang bei deinem Alpen X ? Wenn man fragen darf  und wie kommt man kurz entschlossen dazu ? 

Ich mach sowas ja nur mit nem Veranstalter aber selbst da brauch ich ewig zum buchen


----------



## Levty (9. August 2006)

Willste mitkommen?
Wir haben uns die bereits gefahrenen Routen hier im Forum angeschaut. Da ist alles bestens beschrieben und man kann das an den Karten super verfolgen. Außerdem haben wir noch den Kartographen Hädbänger dabei 

Sollte also laufen.
Mit einem Veranstalter wäre das VIEL zu teuer... 

Cheers


----------



## Micro767 (9. August 2006)

Würd gerne mit kommen !

Nur ohne das nötige Kleingeld ist es halt immer etwas schwer !  
Und ob ich Urlaub bekommen kann hängt davon ab wann Ihr fahrt, mein Arbeitskollege will auch mal Urlaub haben, hat er mir gesagt  

Aber Danke für das Angebot !


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Willste mitkommen?
> Wir haben uns die bereits gefahrenen Routen hier im Forum angeschaut. Da ist alles bestens beschrieben und man kann das an den Karten super verfolgen. Außerdem haben wir noch den Kartographen Hädbänger dabei
> 
> Sollte also laufen.
> ...



*********.

Wenn Du sowas vorhast, mußt Du es dann im Forum posten 

Jetzt geht´s mir echt ******* 

WILL AUCH!


----------



## Levty (9. August 2006)

Oooohhhhhh Jens, nächstes Jahr! 5 Gondeltour. Ich sattel mein Rotwild


----------



## freeriderth (9. August 2006)

schade lev aber wie du schon sagtest es gibt noch ander we´s.schlag ma eins vor damit ich dir bescheid sagen kann ob´s läuft.



mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. August 2006)

Ja, Marco. Ich muss schauen dass ich die Alpen hinter mich bringe - gesund und unverletzt!
Dann gerne Bikepark. Rufe jeden zweiten Tag bei Rowtild an wegen meine Achse. Da ist der halbe betrieb im Urlaub  Morgen werd ich angerufen und es klart auf, die Sache mit der Steckachse. 

So, wenn jemand ein paar BAR ENDS oder LENKERHÖRNCHEN zuhause hat, bitte dem Jens anbieten, der ist verzweifelt auf der Suche anch welchen 

Cheers.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wenn jemand ein paar BAR ENDS oder LENKERHÖRNCHEN zuhause hat, bitte dem Jens anbieten, der ist verzweifelt auf der Suche anch welchen
> 
> Cheers.



Sag doch: Hier interessiert´s keinen!!! 

Und ja, es gibt noch eine Welt außerhalb des Forums. Kontrollierst Du eigentlich jeden Thread? 

Als kleinen Test habe ich eine geheime Nachricht für Dich im Forum versteckt. Mal gucken, ob Du sie findest. Und denk bloß nicht, daß ich sie unter dem Namen "Veloziraptor" geschrieben habe - wäre ja zu einfach.

Was Du davon hast, wenn Du die Nachricht findest, liest Du dann ja schon!


----------



## Levty (10. August 2006)

Wetten du hast nix hinterlassen und ich such wie blöd das halbe Forum ab?
Aus Verzweiflung bin ich sogar ins Leichtbauforum abgedriftet... igittigitt


----------



## guru39 (10. August 2006)

klopf klopf, is jemand da?
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. August 2006)

Bin da 

So, an die tapferen Jungs, die heute nach Duisburg fahren:

Ganz großen Respekt, daß ihr die 24 h im Alleingang fahrt. Ich glaube, ich würde nach 8 Stunden einfach einschlafen (also so nach der 3ten - 4ten Runde ). Ich hoffe mal, daß das Wetter im Pott besser ist als hier - oder wenigstens besser wird. 

Ich denke mal aus genau dem Grunde wird meine 140 km und 4000 hm Tour morgen auch nichts werden. Das ist ja ekelig - baaaahhh Matsch!

Andy, halt die beiden schön bei Laune. Ich glaube, ich schaffe es heute nicht mehr, die "Hallo-Wach Medizin" vorbei zu bringen (ist vll. auch ganz gut, weil ich hab von Fällen gehört, da ist den Hörern einfach der Kopf geplatzt ). Zumindest beim Lucas hat es, nach eigenen Aussagen, zu einer Tachykardie geführt 

Also  und viel Spaß und Erfolg!!!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. August 2006)

danke, jens! tja, ich weiss  auch nich... mit dem miessem wetter sinkt auch meine vorfreude.... war gestern noch ne runde drehen, hat zwar nich geregnet, aber war trotzdem schweinekalt. einziger trost: sonntag soll es nich mehr regnen und die anderen fahrer haben es auch nicht leichter.....

ok,viel spass am woe!


----------



## Veloziraptor (11. August 2006)

Der Thread gehört mir für die nächsten 2 Tage ganz alleine. Alle weg. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guru39 (11. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Der Thread gehört mir für die nächsten 2 Tage ganz alleine. Alle weg. Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HaHa... denkst du
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.Gehste Sa. und/oder So.mit
Rädchenfahrn oder haste keinen bock.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Guru.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. August 2006)

Bergabtourchen? Verlockend. Aber ich fahre morgen, eh heute, eh in 4 Stunden   weg  

Ich vertröste zur Zeit alle auf Mitte September. Dann sind meine Prüfungen zu Ende. Ich hoffe Du gehörst nicht zu den Sommersaisonlern und Winterwegpackern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (13. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Bergabtourchen? Verlockend.



bergabtourchen? NIEEEE WIIIEEEDER!!!!!!!!!     

ich hab mich am freitag granatenmäßig abgelegt. mittelhandknochen gebrochen, gips, helm gebrochen, prellungen, hämatome ... evt. später ein paar bilder...

im moment erwäge ich ernsthaft, mein prophet gegen ein rr einzutauschen.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. August 2006)

Ohohoh. Das klingt übel. Sich als Musiker die Hand zu brechen, ist ja annähernd ein SuperGAU. Mir fallen jetzt auch keine tröstenden Worte ein.

Ist es wenigstens ein einfacher Bruch, oder was kompliziertes? Welche Hand? Wobei bei Bassern ja eigentlich beide Hände wichtig sind - Gitarristen brauche zum Posen ja nur eine 

Also gute Besserung. Das mit dem Rennrad kann ich verstehen, aber ich finde RR-Fahren eigentlich gefährlicher. Weil wenn was passiert sind meistens zwei involviert. Und im Zweifel hatte der zweite 100 km/h drauf und wog 1,5t.

Als kleine Aufmunterung (ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht taktlos - muhahahhah: die Pointe vorweggenommen):

Treffen sich zwei schwarze Drummer. Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Ey ich hatte heute abend einen Albtraum." Der andere: "Was denn". Der erste: "Ich habe geträumt ich wäre ein Weißer und konnte nur auf die 1 und die 3 zählen."


----------



## Levty (13. August 2006)

Martin 2ter
Lev 9ter

Gud Nacht.


----------



## Micro767 (14. August 2006)

Gute Besserung Bax !  

Das wird wieder !


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. August 2006)

An meinen lieben Freund und Überwacher LEV:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2924734#post2924734


----------



## Bax (17. August 2006)

erstmal @martin & lev: gratulation! ihr seid dir größten!

@jens & micro: vielen dank für eure aufmunterungen.  ich kann sie brauchen. zum glück ist der bruch an der linken hand. es ist ein glatter durchbruch des vierten mittelhandknochens und es ist offenbar keine op nötig. trotzdem vier wochen gips  und danach muskelaufbau (am besten mit viel bassspielen  ). 
schmerzhafter sind allerdings die zerrungen der halsmuskulatur und die schädelprellungen. meine durch ausgiebiges headbangen in früheren jahren gestärkte nackenmuskulatur hat mich vor schlimmerem bewahrt. der aufprall mit dem kopf war richtig heftig. vorher bin ich noch mit dem arm gegen einen baum geknallt. ich weiß bis heute noch nicht, wie das genau passiert ist; ich war wohl zu sehr im flow.

naja, jetzt habe ich erst mal einige wochen zeit, mir zu überlegen, ob ich jemals wieder einen trail runter fahren werde. mit meinem prophet fing es gerade an, richtig spaß zu machen. mal sehen, cd baut ja auch schöne rennräder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. August 2006)

Jaja, die Cannondale Schleudern verführen zum Bolzen. Ich war gestern ausnahmsweise ach mal wieder mit dem Gemini unterwegs. Hab die lokalen DH Strecken abgefahren. Paar Kicker, Drops, Anlieger, verblockte DH Trails, Vollgas. 

Mhhhh. Als ich nach einer Stunde wieder zu Hause war, habe ich erst mal mein Votec hochgeholt, es geputzt und freue mich schon auf die Ausfahrt in 3 Stunden, wenn ich fertig bin mit Lernen. Die FR-DH Euphorie hat auch bei mir durch den Baumknutscher arg nachgelassen. Mein Glück = ich headbange heute noch 

P.S.: Hayes HFX9 Bremsen :kotz: Ich muß es immer wieder feststellen!


----------



## Micro767 (17. August 2006)

@ Bax

na Du machst ja keine halben Sachen, hört sich an als hätte da gar noch schlimmeres pasieren können !

Gute Besserung noch mal ! 

Aber bitte schlag Dir das RR aus dem Kopf


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. August 2006)

@ Frank: Okay, wie war das gleich???

Linke Hand, Os scaphoideum, Sturz, tut weh, Helm, Bein auf, Arm auf...

Na Gott sei Dank spiele ich nur Gitarre und kein Bass.

Und 2 Sachen sind mir aufgefallen. Moos ist schön weich, aber nicht wenn ein Felsbrocken darunter liegt!


----------



## Bax (17. August 2006)

Micro767 schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich an als hätte da gar noch schlimmeres pasieren können !



das kann man sagen. ich bin dermaßen mit dem kopf aufgeknallt, dass ich gedacht habe: "so das war's ja wohl jetzt. entweder bist du gleich tot oder zumindest querschnittsgelähmt." als ich ein paar sekunden später meine zehen bewegt habe, war ich erst mal erleichtert. insgesamt lag ich fast eine stunde auf dem feuchten waldboden, bis der notarzt und die sanis mich auf der trage hatten. zuerst musste mal der hals fixiert werden. mir ging dabei die story vom guten alten lance durch den kopf. der lief ein paar tage mit gebrochenem genick rum, ohne es zu wissen. irgendwann hat der arzt mir einen schönen cocktail in die vene laufen lassen und ich habe drei stunden lang sf-filme angeschaut. so ungefähr muss ein lsd-trip sein. offenbar waren sieben mann daran beteiligt, mich auf der trage den trail runter zum krankenwagen zu bugsieren. ich hab derweil gedacht, ich fliege in einem raumschiff  .
im krankenhaus lief das volle programm ab: röntgen, ultraschall, ct. wie mir der arzt später erzählte, habe ich ihn wohl energisch davon abgehalten, mein schönes neues cd-trikot zu zerschneiden. er hatte tatsächlich ein einsehen und verkündete stolz, dass er da bei zweitausend euro teuren, kevlar-verstärkten motorrad-lederkombis weniger zurückhaltend ist  
so musses sein: ein herz für biker!

jens, was ist denn mit deinen bildern passiert? da hat ja ein radikaler kahlschlag statt gefunden! ich wollte mir noch mal das bild mit dem schönen badehandtuch ansehen


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. August 2006)

Frank Du machst Sachen. Ich konnte mich heute wenigstens noch alleine vom Trail aufkratzen. Mit dem Rennradfahren wartest Du aber noch, bis ich mir auch wieder eins leisten kann  Ich fahre weiterhin MTB, aber ich muÃ mal mit meinem Psychologen reden, ob ich vll. Probleme mit zu niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten habe 

Das mit dem verschleppten Halswirbel habe ich auch schon mal gehÃ¶rt. Bruch des Atlas nach KÃ¶pfer ins Kinderbecken und dann noch 2000 km Auto gefahren...

Ich glaube wir leiden beide an dem "jetzt habe ich schon ein â¬ 3500,- teures MTB, dann will ich es auch ausreizen" Syndrom.

LaÃ mich raten, das Cannondale ist natÃ¼rlich immer noch ganz, oder. Diese Drecksbikes schmeiÃen einen vom Sattel und tun dann so, als ob nichts gewesen sei. Wenn Dich die SanitÃ¤ter vom Trail holen muÃten, kannst Du davon ausgehen, daÃ in einer Woche da so ein nettes Schild steht, wie oben am KÃ¶nigsstuhl.

So, dann echt gute Besserung. Das wÃ¤re Dein zweiter extreme Unfall mit dem Bike. Das geht arg an den Kopf. Trotzdem vll. auf ein Wiedersehen am WS - und notfalls fahre ich das X und Du dann die StraÃe wieder runter!


----------



## Bax (17. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte mich heute wenigstens noch alleine vom Trail aufkratzen.



ach so, das war heute  ! ich dachte, du sprichst von deinem crash gegen den baum. das muss heute aber dann mit dem votec gewesen sein, oder? wie geht es dir jetzt? die schmerzen bei prellungen setzen ja erst immer mit einer gewissen zeitverzögerung ein. auf jeden fall wünsche ich dir gute besserung!

du hast recht, das cannondale ist vollkommen intakt. lediglich der lenker ist leicht verdreht, aber das soll ja auch so sein.

ich kann euch beruhigen: in unserer gegend wird es wg. des notarzteinsatzes keine streckensperrung geben. der crash ereignete sich in der nähe von trier auf einer offiziellen mtb-strecke. offensichtlich fährt da nicht jeder so hirntod runter wie ich. es gab dort aber so schöne querrinnen, aus denen man wunderbar rausspringen konnte. da es in der nacht geregnet hatte, war der trail an einigen stellen ziemlich rutschig. nach einem kleinen sprung muss ich wohl in einer tiefen längsrille gelandet sein. danach sah ich nur noch diesen baum auf mich zu fliegen...

die straße vom whitestone werde ich sicher nicht runter fahren. auch im wald gibt es moderate wege nach unten.


----------



## Veloziraptor (17. August 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> offensichtlich fährt da nicht jeder so hirntod runter wie ich. es gab dort aber so schöne querrinnen, aus denen man wunderbar rausspringen konnte.



   Oh Mann ich hoffe, das kann ich von mir auch mal in 15 Jahren behaupten


----------



## Bax (17. August 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Mann ich hoffe, das kann ich von mir auch mal in 15 Jahren behaupten



hahahaha!   

ich interpretiere das bei mir eher als erstes symptom der nun einsetzenden midlife-crisis.


----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2006)

so ich bin wieder im land. leider. hieris scheiß wetter. und phuck kalt. da steigt man bei 32 grad ins auto und bei 17 wieder aus. SCHOCK.!!!

will zurück nach italien.   jungs jungs ihr macht ja sachen.

bax dir wünsch ich alles gute und gute besserung. man das is ja krass.

hab momentan ein großes motivationsproblem. hab momentan null bock auf biken. hoff das kommt wieder.
naja jetzt bis 4 schaffen. dann pennen gehn und heut abend auf die piste.
ab montag dann praktikum beim maschinenbauer, bin schon brutal gespannt.  

ciao Lucas


----------



## freeriderth (19. August 2006)

sieh an, sieh an der "hai" is wieder da.ich würd sagen der hat ganz schön eien weg bekommen  in italien was das biken angeht!!!mich würd´s ankotzen:kotz: 


dann mal gute besserung!!!



mfg marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (19. August 2006)

jo des gibt sich wieder. hab ich immer nach urlaub. kein bock auf gar nix. bin viel zu unmotiviert mich auf die karre zu hocken. die letzten 3 wochen waren sau anstrengend und sehr kostspielig hehe. scheiß party. jetzt wird erstma wieder gespart.
und dann kommt auch das fahren wieder. spätestens wenn schnee liegt.
 aber da fällt mir dann auch was ein. 

haste gscheid gerockt marco ?


----------



## freeriderth (20. August 2006)

ja war nich schlecht.anfang vom urlaub in wildbad war und dann wurds etwas langweiliger in der heimat.letz kommt das große"aber" ich hab mein urlaub bis jetz ohne sturz hinter mich gabracht. wir müssen wildbad um ne woche verschieben.



ach jaall: wer noch mit will sagt´s einfach.wir fahren mit der DB.




mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (21. August 2006)

muss mich verbessern.....leider.......hab mich heut auf´m arsch gesetz nach nem 1.50m drop.gibt nen schönes großes blaues fleck.



mfg marco


----------



## jojojanson (24. August 2006)

hoi leute, bin gestern ausm urlaub gekommen und vermisse LEVty :-D hab grad gelesen dass er ma spontan n alpenX macht.. kann mir jmd sagen wer da alles mitfährt un wann die wieder kommen, thx jj


----------



## Levty (27. August 2006)

Hm, gekommen sind wir heute Abend. Mitgemacht haben: Hädbänger, Andy und ich. Also die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Bericht folgt


----------



## freeriderth (27. August 2006)

@lucas und lev.kommt einer von euch mit nach wildbad am samstag???müsste es bald wissen.


mfg marco


----------



## Levty (27. August 2006)

Meinerseits nein
1. Bike fehlt
2. Zeit fehlt
3. Aber Lust ist da GRRRRR!!!!


----------



## freeriderth (28. August 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinerseits nein
> 1. Bike fehlt
> 2. Zeit fehlt
> 3. Aber Lust ist da GRRRRR!!!!




schade...



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (31. August 2006)

Aufgewacht!!!
...hier kommt Lauterbach. 

Der Odenwalder Thread scheint tot zu sein.
Lucas fährt nicht mehr - was geht? Komm mal wieder rüber, es gibt neue Sachen 
Marco - Du fährst mit einer verbogenen Schwinge, die noch dazu angerissen ist. Ohje . Ach, und damit willste dann anch Wildbad? Oder nimmste dann das Biggi?
Jens - Ich glaube ich fahr beim Katzenbuckel mit, nur damit ich dich die ersten 10km ziehen kann. Dann darfste sausen!
Und an den Rest: Im HDer Forum ist ein Thread zu einer Trailtour am SO. Einfach mal melden .

Cheers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (31. August 2006)

nö du ich fahr am samstag nur zum rahmen holen und werd dann in zwei wochen wieder nach wildbad zum rocken.ich bin doch gestern den ganzen tag aufm kstuhl gefahren un das ding hat gehalten.also wird es den kächer-freeride auch aushalten.


mfg marco


----------



## Levty (31. August 2006)

Marco, hier haste den Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236649
(weurde ein wenig zugespammt... )


----------



## easymtbiker (31. August 2006)

sagt mal was sind das denn hier in letzter zeit für schwule nickname- änderungen? euch ist wohl langweilig????

ach ja, lefty wird mit f geschrieben, nich v! hast voll daneben gelangt und jetzt musste 1 mon at warten, bis du wieder deinen nick ändern kannst!
   



und was soll ich sagen: heute die erste fahrt mit dem canyon! fahrbericht: die federung ist echt unglaublich, satt bergab, die mittleren steine spürt man nicht mal aber bergauf  muss man schon in wiegetritt gehen, damit sich die federung bewegt 
ansonsten muss ich mich erst noch an das fahrgefühl gewöhnen... aber ich denke, anschlusstouren werden folgen! 
lev, ich hab ne heftige passage entdeckt, zuerst dachte ich s5, aber dann ne linie gesehen, immer noch s4. wenn du es schaffst ohne bäume zu fällen biste echt gut!
(lev jetzt gleich: WO?WO?WO?WO? )


----------



## Levty (2. September 2006)

Wo?wo?wo?wo?:d


----------



## jojojanson (7. September 2006)

ihr schreib ja garnichts mehr hier rein, das ist langweilig. ... .  . .


----------



## Micro767 (7. September 2006)

hat sich durch die aktellen touren z.Z. halt mehr in andere themen verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (7. September 2006)

Pff. Viel zu CC lastig hier alles...


----------



## easymtbiker (7. September 2006)

....und zu viele kinder hier im fred....


----------



## Levty (7. September 2006)

Das ist kein Rentnerthread, Martin!


----------



## freeriderth (9. September 2006)

wird zeit das die freerider wieder aus´m schrank kommen!!! 

hat wer lust nächste woche mit nach wildbad zu fahren?



mfg marco


----------



## Levty (9. September 2006)

Was macht dein KONA? Wieder ganz?

Wann nach Bad Wildbad? Am SA hab ichn Rennen...


----------



## Haiflyer (9. September 2006)

so meld mich auch ma wieder. bin wieder aufgewacht

bike verrotet langsam im keller. kein bock mehr. null motivation im moment aber auch keine zeit. uni praktikum arbeiten. party. bissel zuviel.

außerdem werden die pläne von ner eigenen wohnung immer konkreter. sprich wenns dumm läuft bin ich bald radlos.

aber da ich eh keine zeit mehr hab wenn ich erstma in lautern bin dürft das nicht so das problem sein.

so ich schaff jetzt noch bis 6. dann heim umziehn duschen essen und wieder fort. oh man streß
euch noch nen schönen samstag und n schönes wochenende


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. September 2006)

Die Elite meldet sich zuück und sagt kollektiv: Adieu Du schönes Freeriden.


----------



## freeriderth (9. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht dein KONA? Wieder ganz?
> 
> Wann nach Bad Wildbad? Am SA hab ichn Rennen...




kona is noch nich auf´m besten gesundheitszustand aber ich kann noch gut gehend mit fahren.

ich kann am freitag ab um 1300 in den zug steigen.wenn du samstag nich kannst fahr ich alleine.ansonsten können wir am sonntag morgen so um 0840 los un sin um 1120 oder so dort.


mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (9. September 2006)

ohhman wird das hier dann verdammt langweilig für die freerider unter uns


mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. September 2006)

Ja: â¬ 1010,- fÃ¼r die rote Schlampe. Naja, wird mein erster Versand nach Spanien. Bin mal gespannt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (9. September 2006)

Hm. Biste zufrieden? Nach Spanien? Da wirds wenigstens richtig drangenommen


----------



## Bax (10. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ja:  1010,- für die rote Schlampe. Naja, wird mein erster Versand nach Spanien. Bin mal gespannt!!!



Und wie fühlt man sich jetzt als Ex-Freerider?

Ich habe mich heute wohl endgültig dazu entschlossen, mein Prophet SL nicht gegen ein RR zu tauschen. Meinen ersten FR-Versuchen werde ich aber keine weiteren mehr folgen lassen. Das Prophet SL ist auf jeden Fall ein super Touren-Bike.  

Morgen mache ich meine ersten Versuche auf der Rolle. An richtiges Biken ist noch nicht zu denken, da ich Ringfinger und kleinen Finger nur etwas bis zur Hälfte beugen kann. Außerdem ist die Hand noch ziemlich angeschwollen und das  Handgelenk ist noch steif. Da stecken noch größerere Blutergüsse in Unteram und Hand. Naja, wenigstens bin ich jetzt mal die Schiene los.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. September 2006)

Das freut mich Frank. Ich habe mich mental jetzt auch vollkommen auf Touren und Race umgestellt. Ich bin sogar letztens langsamer berg runter als berg rauf. Als kleine moralische Stütze habe ich meine Sattelstütze auf eine Länge festgesetzt, sodaß ich sie weder rausziehen noch reinmachen kann.  Ich muß also immer gestreckt fahren, was beim Downhill hinderlich ist.

Also, bis demnächst!


----------



## freeriderth (10. September 2006)

ich glaub ich muss noch verzweifeln*heul*


mfg marco


----------



## Haiflyer (10. September 2006)

@bax gute besserung.

@jens. hehe jap die elite meldet sich zurück. das einzige was ich im moment fahr mit 2 rädern is meine stadtschlampe um zum bahnhof zu kommen. mehr aber auch ned und mehr wirds wahrscheins in nächster zeit ( denk ma für lange zeit) nicht werden


----------



## Levty (10. September 2006)

Nix da Marco!
Mein Bike läuft kommende Woche wieder wenn nichts falsch läuft bin ich am SO dabei.
SA Katzenbuckelrennen und SO Wildbad. Wobei das mir wieder zu DHlig ist. Ich will Airtime und flowige Landungen 

Cheers, Lev.


----------



## Veloziraptor (10. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da Marco!
> Mein Bike läuft kommende Woche wieder wenn nichts falsch läuft bin ich am SO dabei.
> SA Katzenbuckelrennen und SO Wildbad. Wobei das mir wieder zu DHlig ist. Ich will Airtime und flowige Landungen
> 
> Cheers, Lev.



Na einer muß das Sprachniveau ja aufrecht erhalten.  

Zudem: Sonntag Wildbad? Montag Werkstatt!

Nichts für ungut. Jungs haut rein. Ich will Euer Video endlich mal sehen!


----------



## Levty (10. September 2006)

Wir schneiden eine "Remembersequenz" rein, Jens.
Werkstatt? Marco hat sein Kona schon zerdonnert 
Außerdem werde ich 2 Achsen haben. 2 hintere Achsen 

Hoffe das klappt. Ich wollte noch in diesen Ferien einen Bikepark besuchen. Dann wäre es perfekt!

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## Levty (13. September 2006)

es fährt wieder ES LEBT!!!! muahahahah geilgeilggeil
VIELENVIELEN DANK MARTIN :-* DU bist mein GOTT     

Sonntag Bad Wildbad, Marco? Was kostet der Spaß incl. Anfahrt?!

Grüße, Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

hi leute, und hier wieder herzlich willkommen im race- enge hosen- rasierte beine- gib alles- fred!

am samstag steigt das rennen am katzenbuckel! mit dabei: einige unglaublich starken racer aus unserem bekanntenkreis- ich leider nich.... 
also wenn nich n genesungswunder eintritt, werde ich nicht starten , würde aber trotzdem hinfahren, falls bedarf besteht . also, mitfahrer: anmelden!

@ velo: wie läufts bei den prüfungen?
@lev: bitte! unglaublich, mit was für kleinigkeiten man dich glücklich machen kann....


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. September 2006)

Und gerade wollte ich fragen, welche Nase ich am Samstag sehe. 

Also Martin scheidet schon mal aus. Was los? Verletzung? Freerider? Kenne da einen guten interaktiven Marktplatz, wo man so Kaufsünden los wird 

Die Prüfung läuft super. Ich habe es mir schwieriger vorgestellt. Nebenerscheinung des Prüfungsstresses: die ganzen aufgestauten Aggressionen werden in Form von "Kraft in den Beinen" freigesetzt. Ich bin heute meine Übungsrunde (Königstuhl hoch - bis Neckargmünd runter - Ziegelhausen hoch bis Weißer Stein - Philosophenweg runter) in 1:40 h geheizt. Und das ungedopet (ohne Glycosenachschub). Ein super 20er Schnitt. Das ist echt schnell für meine Verhältnisse. 

Freu mich auf Samstag! 

Edit: Braucht jemand Schützer für Ellbogen und Knie? Guckst Du Bikemarkt!


----------



## Levty (13. September 2006)

Hey Jens. Ich bin am Katzenbuckel dabei, aber ich glaube du wirst mich nass machen. 
Mein Freerider geht wieder und wie es aussieht ist das Katzenbuckelrace das letzte richtige Rennen in dieser Saison. (Weißwurst, jaja...)

Deine Schoner...habs mir überlegt, aber ne...am Wallride fall ich ja nicht hin 
(Wer hat lust am SO in die Pfalz auf ne FR Tour zu fahren? )


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. September 2006)

Nanana. Mach mal langsam. Noch hast Du mehr Höhenmeter in den Beinen als ich. Aber ich habe nicht vor letzter zu werden 

Zudem:

- Energy Race
- Weißwurstrennen

Wen sehe ich Sonntag beim Odenwald Marathon.


----------



## Levty (13. September 2006)

Energyrace: Monoslalom: Außer Konkurenz

Ich fahr nicht mit aber wenn du willst komme ich mit. (Beim WOBM)


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. September 2006)

He, Du willst doch am Sonntag Freeriden 

Es nimmt Gestalt an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. September 2006)

Sieht goil aus. Musst aber für den nächstjährigen Frax musst du was härteres mitnehmen


----------



## easymtbiker (13. September 2006)

status: gesund genug zum arbeiten und spammen, aber zu krank zum biken.... ggggrrrr!
vielleicht gut, wenn ich einem übermotiviertem und dampf ablassendem jens am samstag auf der strecke nicht im weg stehe....   

obm fahre ich auf keinen fall mit, jetzt noch 45 euro löhnen.... ne, danke! komme aber vielleicht zum zuschauen.... wenn ich ausgeschlafen hab! 

@velo: dein bike ist sooo.....  grün!


----------



## Bax (14. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht jemand Schützer für Ellbogen und Knie? Guckst Du *BAU*markt!









Wenn ich schon bei diesem göttlichen Wetter nicht biken kann, darf ich doch wenigstens ein bisschen spammen. 

@jens: Freut mich, dass es mit deinen Prüfungen so gut klappt! Kannst ja mal auf einen Kaffee vorbei kommen, wenn du wieder bei N'gemünd bist.


----------



## freeriderth (14. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Nix da Marco!
> Mein Bike läuft kommende Woche wieder wenn nichts falsch läuft bin ich am SO dabei.
> SA Katzenbuckelrennen und SO Wildbad. Wobei das mir wieder zu DHlig ist. Ich will Airtime und flowige Landungen
> 
> Cheers, Lev.




jo du das wird nix werden außer meine neuen kurbeln kommen spätestens morgen bei mir an.bau doch grad um.


mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (14. September 2006)

@ lev: mit an fahrt kostet das ganze mit dem würtenberg ticket 23latten plus die park gebühr, 10 latten glaube.wenn nich dann fahr ich so mit hin und du kannst deine runden drehen.ansonsten klappts bei mir erst wieder in 2wochen weil ich nächste woche geburtstag feiern muss.meldest dich per pm bei mir.guck hier in letzter zeit nich mehr so viel rein.sorry.



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. September 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:
			
		

> @ lev: mit an fahrt kostet das ganze mit dem würtenberg ticket 23latten plus die park gebühr, 10 latten glaube. [...]




Es ist immer wieder überraschend, mit was man alles in Deutschland zahlen kann. Jetzt muß ich mir neben meinem Kohlekeller, der Kießgrube und dem Mäusekäfig auch noch einen Lattenzaun zulegen 

@Frank: Ach Du wohnst in Neckargmünd. Ich dachte Du wohnst richtig in der Wallachei - Bammental oder so


----------



## Bax (14. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank: Ach Du wohnst in Neckargmünd. Ich dachte Du wohnst richtig in der Wallachei - Bammental oder so



Neeee, noch weiter draußen! In Wiesenbach. Da kann man von Ngmd aus schön über den Hollmuth oder über den oberen Stadtwald (hinter Reha hoch) hin fahren. Oder KS über Kohlhof und dann über einen schönen Trail nach Bammental (Lev findet diesen Trail allerdings überaus langweilig  ).


----------



## Levty (14. September 2006)

Wer weiß wer weiß...


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. September 2006)

Lev ist kein Maßstab. Lev fäht außer Konkurrenz


----------



## Levty (14. September 2006)

Dankedanke. Euren nicht-Konkurenten hats heute wieder mal dick aufs Maul gelegt  aber so viel Glück wie ich hab ist es nur ein Kratzer (wunder mich auch bei dem Tempo...).
Das Bike...was soll ich sagen, schauts euch selbst an, da mir die Worte fehlen:

Die Gabel ist soooo lang, echt krass. Hab mich verschetzt und bin noch am Baum hängengeblieben 






[/url][/IMG]

Und dann auf dem Rückweg steh ich an der Ampel, will grad losfahren, kommt da so ein 36 Jähriger auf einem Canyon und meint: Lass zusammen fahren. Denk ich mir: nach 700hm mim FRer... nagut. Dann hab ich noch einen schönen Trail kennengelernt mit ner schönen Serpentineabkürzung, wow war das n Schuss bergab , und dann noch im Halbdunkel die Rutsch runtergedonnert. Hat Spass gemacht  So musses sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (14. September 2006)

Na, so langsam ist es ja ein richtiges Bike 

Aber BITTE: mach endlich mal was mit Deinem Vorbau. Sonst beiß ich irgendwann rein  Und Spacer haben an einem Leichtbaurad nichts zu suchen 

Nene, wird schon!

Aber noch eine Frage. Kann man mit den Bremsen auch bremsen, oder hängen die extra im 90° Winkel nach unten.


----------



## easymtbiker (14. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann auf dem Rückweg steh ich an der Ampel, will grad losfahren, kommt da so ein 36 Jähriger auf einem Canyon und meint: Lass zusammen fahren.


wie? du gehst mit so alten säcken biken, dazu noch mit canyon fahrer? mann,bist du niveaulos... hätte ich nicht von dir gedacht!


----------



## Levty (14. September 2006)

@ Jens: Wenn du dich draufsetzst, dann stehen die Habel shcon fast Horizontal 
Ne, du weißt ja, was für ein Individualist ich bin . Zu den Spacern: Die bleiben. Will meine Geo beibehalten. Und der Vorbau bleibt auch dran. Der ist Cool! 
@ Martin:
Jaja, diese alten Säcke...die verfolgen mich und schenken mir dann 12mm Dildos


----------



## easymtbiker (14. September 2006)

äh-noch ne kleine aber wichtige frage: kann  mir jemand mirage- akkus für übernächstes wochenende leihen? wäre prima, wenn ich noch 1-2 nipacks bekommen würde. über die blei- akkus freue ich mich auch! danke!


----------



## Levty (15. September 2006)

Blei Akku nehm ich mit


----------



## BikerAndy (15. September 2006)

Hi,
klar meinen akku kannst du wieder haben hoffe er bringt so viel glück wie beim letzten mal 
Ich werd ihn dir sogar vorbei bringen da ich dir eh noch dein rucksack und sattel zurück geben muss. Sag einfach mal bescheid wenn du zeit hast. Die Bildergalerie auf unserer Homepage steht soweit hab noch mit ein paar kleinen technischen Problemen zu kämpfen aber dafür sind dann alle bilder online und nach tagen geordnet hoffe es gefällt euch.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Bax (15. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Und Spacer haben an einem Leichtbaurad nichts zu suchen



Doch: Carbon-Spacer!


----------



## Levty (15. September 2006)

Carbonspacer am FRer, soso...


----------



## Bax (15. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:
			
		

> Carbonspacer am FRer, soso...



Ich habe doch nur nach einer Gelegenheit gesucht, mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Vorbau reinzustellen (bald ist auch ein neuer Lenker fällig, aber erst, wenn ich wieder fahren kann). Außerdem war ja ironischerweise von einem "Leichtbaurad" die Rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (15. September 2006)

hi


----------



## freeriderth (15. September 2006)

hi @all 
@levty du weist aber schon das du nen panzer brauchst wenn du nach wildbad willst.entweder nimmst meinen oder leist dir dort einen aus.musst du wissen.



mfg marco


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:
			
		

> Doch: Carbon-Spacer!



   Nein nicht mal die 

Und, und wie hat mal ein Freerider zu mir gesagt:

"ähhh mit den späcern verpopelst du dir die ganze geo. das ist *******, das machen nur anfänger. aber du wirst ja wissen was du machst, du depp" 

Und das nur weil ich seine 888 nicht kaufen wollte!


----------



## Haiflyer (15. September 2006)

so meld mich auch ma wieder.

spiel mit dem gedanken mein baby herzugeben. bzw es momentan mal stehn zu lassen. 
hab mir die letzten 2 tage viele gedanken gemacht und gemerkt das man viele als selbstverständlich hinnimmt. dabei ist es das nicht.
ein fingerschnips und das leben verändert sich unwiderruflich.
das ist es nicht wert. 
ansich is alles sinnlos weil man nie weis wie langs dauert.
darum leude sag ich euch. lebt heute und für heute und nicht für morgen. weil morgen kann schon alles vorbei sein

in diesem sinne.

haut rein

ciao Lucas


----------



## Bax (15. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> "ähhh mit den späcern verpopelst du dir die ganze geo. das ist *******, das machen nur anfänger. aber du wirst ja wissen was du machst, du depp"



Naja, unter Freeridern herrscht eben doch ein etwas rauherer Umgangston.  Die meinen das nicht so.

Ich habe meinen 110mm/11° Vorbau durch einen mit 120mm/6° ersetzt. Ohne Spacer wäre das Bike eine ziemliche Streckbank. Spacer haben den unschätzbaren Vorteil, dass man sie auch wieder raus nehmen kann.


----------



## Bax (15. September 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> so meld mich auch ma wieder.
> 
> spiel mit dem gedanken mein baby herzugeben. bzw es momentan mal stehn zu lassen.
> hab mir die letzten 2 tage viele gedanken gemacht und gemerkt das man viele als selbstverständlich hinnimmt. dabei ist es das nicht.
> ...




Hi Lucas,

also da komm ich jetzt ja mal überhaupt nicht mehr mit. Erst sagst du, du läßt dein Baby stehen, weil es das nicht wert ist und dann sagst du, man solle für heute leben und rein hauen.    
Das ist ja noch schwerer nach zu vollziehen als weibliche Logik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (15. September 2006)

Ka, Lucas. Ich will nur deine Safty  Melde dich wenn du die hergibst!

Und jetzt muss ich die Lycrafraktion enttäuschen:
Ich fahr morgen beim Rennen nicht mit. Bin gestern mit Kopfschmerzen schlafen gegangen und heute abwesend durch die Stadt gegeistert. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Wetter, aber ich will auch nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben wo ich doch eh verlieren werde  . Zum Kotzen.

Cheers.


----------



## easymtbiker (15. September 2006)

ey lev, shit! ich hab dich hoffentlich nicht angesteckt! ruh dich mal aus und werd nicht krank!
also ich hab vor, morgen auf jeden fall dorthin zu fahren. ich werde auch bike mitnehmen.... weiss zwar noch nicht, ob ich starte, aber letzteres wird mich wohl dazu verführen....

@lucas: du sprichst in rätseln, 100% zustimmung zu bax. ach ja, dein letzter satz ist mein lebensmotto der letzen 10 jahre.... und das schliesst fr fahren nicht aus!

velo, prüfungen rum? bist du jetzt ein freier mann? geht jetzt die karriere los? wir sehen uns morgen!

@andy+lev: danke für akkus!


----------



## Veloziraptor (15. September 2006)

Ich kotze gleich. Echt!

1. Keiner, den ich morgen vernichten kann. WEICHEIER!
2. WO ZUM TEUFEL MUSS ICH MORGEN HIN????? Ich habe selten eine so bescheiden Homepage gesehen. Die Angabe "VfR Sportheim" ist überaus hilfreich... NICHT!

@ Martin: Karriere??? Ja klar. Wer hat eigentlich das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt, daß Juristen Geld verdienen??? Also, im besten Falle mache ich jetzt noch mal 2 1/2 Jahre Refrendariat. Und wenn ich dann 30 bin, kann ich endlich anfangen Taxi zu fahren...  Aber wenn Du eine Ahnung hast, wo ich (wir) morgen hinmüssen :liebguck: Wieso kommst Du eigentlich? Willst Du den Ramin am Start festhalten    

P.S.: Lucas hat schon seine Gründe!

Edit:

3. WIESO gibt die Post ein Paket zurück, daß anstatt 20 kg ganze 20,26 kg wiegt??? He, das ist gerade mal 1% Mehrgewicht. Das ist ja schlimmer als im Leichtbauforum!


----------



## Levty (15. September 2006)

ich hbs vor deren Nase aufgemacht, stück Pape rausgeschnitten, und denne wieder gegeben 
(Als ich das Kona versendet habe)


----------



## Bax (15. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> 3. WIESO gibt die Post ein Paket zurück, daß anstatt 20 kg ganze 20,26 kg wiegt??? He, das ist gerade mal 1% Mehrgewicht. Das ist ja schlimmer als im Leichtbauforum!



Die Post ist nix anderes als ein neokapitalistischer Drecksladen!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. September 2006)

@ velo: wir werden es finden. falls wir zusammen fahren sollen, ruf mich morgen mal an.
und: ich wollte mich heute abend betrinken, damit ich ne ausrede hab, morgen nicht starten zu müssen. hat aber nicht funktioniert, sitze immer noch nüchtern zuhause rum. st also wahrscheinlich, dass ich doch starte. bin  dir aber nur n konkurrent, wenn du immer wieder auf mich wartest....

@lev: wegen sonntag: ich überlege es mir noch!


----------



## Haiflyer (16. September 2006)

ich sprech überhaupt nicht in rätseln ich lauf momentan neben der spur.
mein anliegen war einfach das was man als selbstverständlich hinnimmt eben nicht als solches hinzunehmen weil ich find man sollte es mehr schätzen. ob das jetzt n glas wasser is oder die sonne oder einfach das es einem gut geht.

jens hat recht ich hab meine gründe die ich hier und jetzt nicht so breit teten möchte und werde.

richtig lev und da dir alles egal is isses mir egal was du willst. das safety bleibt im schrank hängen bisses verrottet.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kotze gleich. Echt!
> 
> 1. Keiner, den ich morgen vernichten kann. WEICHEIER!
> 2. WO ZUM TEUFEL MUSS ICH MORGEN HIN????? Ich habe selten eine so bescheiden Homepage gesehen. Die Angabe "VfR Sportheim" ist überaus hilfreich... NICHT!
> ...



ad 1: Hab mich jetzt einfach aus Protest selbst vernichtet 
ad 2: Hab´s gefunden. Ohne mich zu verfahren.
ad 3: GLS versendet bis 40 kg. Pech gehabt, liebe Post.

@ Martin: Das mit dem Ramin festhalten war eigentlich keine Frage,  sondern eine Aufforderung  Naja, daß er außer Konkurrenz fährt, wissen wir ja. Aber ich bin auch relativ weit vorne mitgeschwommen. Bin mal auf den Platz gespannt. Auf jeden Fall war´s dieses Mal nicht so eine Trauernummer, wie der WOMC, bei dem mich gut 70 Leute überholt haben


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2006)

Servus! Wir waren kurz dort und wollten schauen, was Ihr so treibt, haben aber nur Ramin gesehen, da war er ungefähr 10ter. Wie lief's bei Dir?


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. September 2006)

Die ersten beiden Runden konnte ich Ramin noch vor mir sehen. Danach hat er angezogen oder ich nachgelassen. kA. Ich hab dann in der dritten Runde einen Krampf in der rechten unteren Wade gehabt, den ich aber wieder rauspedalieren konnte.

BiÃchen blÃ¶d war, daÃ alle von 5 Runden ausgingen. Aber mehr als vier hÃ¤tte ich auch gar nicht mehr geschafft. 

Die Strecke: ein paar kniffelige Singletrails, bei denen sich auch einige viele gelegt haben. Die Abfahrten waren fÃ¼r meine VerhÃ¤ltnisse einschlÃ¤fernd. Die Uphills aber richitg fett. Der eine Anstieg war so brutal, daÃ ich zur Belustigung meiner Mitfahrer und Motivation meinerseits laut schrie "QUÃL DICH DU SAU!".

Die Verpflegung war gut. Der Verpflegerinnen noch besser - aber ich kann ja schlecht bei einem Wettkampf anhalten und flirten.

Auf jeden Fall lohnenswerte â¬ 25,-. Und wenn ich es mir recht Ã¼berlege, habe ich morgen gar keine Lust mehr â¬ 45,- einem Bierhersteller in den Hintern zu stecken, dafÃ¼r, daÃ ich mir bereits bekannte Wege abfahre. Zudem sollÂ´s morgen ergiebig regnen. Und das macht keine Laune!

@ Geisterfahrer: Warst du auf der "in dubio pro mille". Ich habe von den ganzen Jura Massen Saufveranstaltungen Abstand genommen und war mit ein paar Freunde im Storchennest feiern. War aber auch gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2006)

Nein, war ich nicht. Mußte noch ein paar Besorgungen für den kommenden Urlaub machen und bin dann direkt nach Hause gefahren. Treff mich heute abend mit ein paar Kumpels.
Hatte weder Lust auf organisierte Massenbesäufnisse noch "spontanes" Prickelwasserschlürfen vorm LG.


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. September 2006)

Verständlich. Ging mir genauso.


----------



## Levty (18. September 2006)

So, Prüfngen vorbei, alle wieder ausgekatert...wie siehts aus mit Touren unter der Woche?

Kommt schon Leute...


----------



## BikerAndy (18. September 2006)

Touren unter der woche?? willst du mich verarschen??
meinen stundeplan kennst du ja schon für alle die es nicht tun er ist grausam geworden dieses jahr. Ich glaub ich werde fast gar keine zeit unter der woche haben um biken zu gehen
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. September 2006)

Abschiedsvideo  

http://rapidshare.de/files/33582618/goodoldtimes-high.mpg.html


----------



## easymtbiker (18. September 2006)

100mb.. na dann sind wir mal gespannt.....

10%
18%
23%
......

stunden später....


----------



## Veloziraptor (18. September 2006)

Danke Frank für den Geistesblitz: "Wieso müssen Freeride Videos eigentlich immer auf Hard Rock laufen?"

Jo, wieso eigentlich. Meine zweite Version 

http://rapidshare.de/files/33609083/goodoldtimes1-high.mpg.html


----------



## Haiflyer (19. September 2006)

so jens bin gespannt. bin am saugen


----------



## Bax (19. September 2006)

Buaaaahahahahaha!   

Super, Jens! Endlich muss ich mal bei einem FR-Video nicht den Ton weg drehen. Am besten gefällt mir die Szene am Stuhl mit dem Schneegestöber. Mit der Musik wirkt das richtig unmheimlich, ja schon fast apokalyptisch... und plötzlich schießt der Retter der Menschheit auf seinem blauen Blitz heran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Buaaaahahahahaha!
> 
> Super, Jens! Endlich muss ich mal bei einem FR-Video nicht den Ton weg drehen. Am besten gefällt mir die Szene am Stuhl mit dem Schneegestöber. Mit der Musik wirkt das richtig unmheimlich, ja schon fast apokalyptisch... und plötzlich schießt der Retter der Menschheit auf seinem blauen Blitz heran.



HIHIHI


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2006)

das video ist ja voll schei$$e!!!! 

- die dargebotenen bergaufleistungen sind miserabel
- die darsteller haben alle so weite klamotten an, sieht ja voll schwul aus!
- man sieht nur spätpubertierende grosstadtkinder, die durch den wald springen und dabei die ganze natur kaputt machen!
- was ist das für ne musik?? wagner??? damit hat man früher polen überfallen.....


----------



## Bax (19. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> - was ist das für ne musik?? wagner???



AUUUUAAAAAAA!    Jong, Jong, Jong, dat is aber jätz wörklisch vollll daneben!


----------



## easymtbiker (19. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> AUUUUAAAAAAA!    Jong, Jong, Jong, dat is aber jätz wörklisch vollll daneben!


 back to the roots > metal in die videos, da kenn ich mich besser aus!


----------



## Veloziraptor (19. September 2006)

AC/DC ist aber kein Metal.

Das ist Hard Powerchord Riff Rock  Also wie Led Zeppelin nur besser.

Zweitere Version war auch eher als Provokation gedacht. Scheint ja funktioniert zu haben


----------



## Bax (20. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> back to the roots > metal in die videos, da kenn ich mich besser aus!



Vorschlag zur Güte: FUNK! Jens, ich kann dir da mal so Einiges zukommen lassen.  "Ride to hell" oder so ein Quatsch wird dann ersetzt durch "Sock it to me, Mama".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2006)

Mir fällt so viele gute Musik ein, die mal "beritten" werde müßte.

Aber:

1. bin ich raus aus dem Geschäft 
2. heißt es immer groß, laß uns einen Film drehen und man schafft es dann doch nicht


----------



## Bax (20. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> 1. bin ich raus aus dem Geschäft
> 2. heißt es immer groß, laß uns einen Film drehen und man schafft es dann doch nicht



Dreht doch mal mit Martin u.A. ein Uphill-Video mit Nahaufnahmen der pochenden Halsschlagadern, der hervorquellenden Augen und der raushängenden Zungen.    

Ich mache da gerne auch mit; bei mir muss man nicht so lange auf die o.g. Symptome warten wie bei euch.


----------



## Bax (20. September 2006)

Wie hat hier vor Kurzem noch jemand geschrieben? Biken ist besser als Sex?


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Wie hat hier vor Kurzem noch jemand geschrieben? Biken ist besser als Sex?



Veto!


----------



## Bax (20. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Veto!



Ja, ich finde auch, dass dieser Typ ein ziemlicher Depp ist! Der hat nämlich seine Trinkflasche draußen stehen lassen!


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2006)

Also, bei Frauen stehe ich dann eher auf ein sattes Fahrwerk. Nicht so ein Suspension Gewappel  Okay verletzten will man sich ja auch nicht, aber bitte keine Affen-Schaukel 

So genug Macho Gehabe. Bei mir würde die Frau im Zelt schlafen. Die friert ja sonst (der Fürsorgliche).


----------



## Bax (20. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Also, bei Frauen stehe ich dann eher auf ein sattes Fahrwerk. Nicht so ein Suspension Gewappel  Okay verletzten will man sich ja auch nicht, aber bitte keine Affen-Schaukel



Sag mal, gibt es sowas in eurer Generation überhaupt noch? Ich habe den Eindruck, dass die meisten entweder fett oder magersüchtig sind.


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. September 2006)

Naja, suchen muß man schon  Aber es lohnt sich 

Boah, die Sprüche von heute reichen wieder für ein halbes Jahr


----------



## easymtbiker (20. September 2006)

hey, bax, war #1890 ernst gemeint?
ne!
lohnt es sich dann darüber aufzuregen?
erst recht nicht!

das einzig lustige an deinem beitrag war, dass du mich als jong = vermutlich "jung" bezechnet hast!  

@velo: weisst du, warum es mit dem video nix wird? weil wir uns ja schon wegen der mukke kräftig in die haare bekommen....








*HILFE! Was will´n die frau da vor meinem zelt????*


----------



## BikerAndy (20. September 2006)

.... , muss sich verirrt haben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (20. September 2006)

********, raus hier alter!


----------



## Bax (21. September 2006)

@Martin: 

hey, martin, war #189*1* ernst gemeint?
ne!
lohnt es sich dann darüber aufzuregen?
erst recht nicht!

also, jong: alles in butter, oder?    

à propos musik: lasst uns doch das von mir vorgeschlagene uphill-video drehen. da braucht man gar keine musik zu. das keuchen und fluchen der protagonisten ist doch viel interessanter.


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. September 2006)

Laßt uns gar keine Videos drehen und endlich mal wieder eine Tour fahren!!! Letztes Jahr die Touren waren so fett! 

Oh Lev und Andy müssen ja in 5 Stunden schon wieder zur Schule


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Oh Lev und Andy müssen ja in 5 Stunden schon wieder zur Schule


und unglaubliche 4h rumsitzen... während ich jetzt nur 8h arbeiten darf....
velo, was machst du eigentlich gerade den ganzen  tag? 

@bax: nenn mich nicht jong! ich bin reif, alt und erwachsen!
  


ps:1890+1 wir haben da wohl die runden gesichter vergessen....


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und unglaubliche 4h rumsitzen... während ich jetzt nur 8h arbeiten darf....
> velo, was machst du eigentlich gerade den ganzen  tag?
> 
> @bax: nenn mich nicht jong! ich bin reif, alt und erwachsen!
> ...



Faulenzen, Saufen, Frauen, Schlafen, Essen. Also das komplette essentielle post Examen Programm


----------



## BikerAndy (21. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und unglaubliche 4h rumsitzen... während ich jetzt nur 8h arbeiten darf....



Genau eigentlich solltest du viel mehr arbeiten Martin 
Ja genau mit den 4 stunden hattest du HEUTE ausnahmsweise mal recht.....
Naja werd jetzt weiter machen mim rumsitzen aber aufm traktor  
Gruß Andy


----------



## Flugrost (21. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> @bax: nenn mich nicht jong! ich bin reif, alt und erwachsen!


Ein Alter Sack bist Du - gerade drei Tage älter als ich  
Beim lesen Deiner Bedienungsanleitung fiel mir Punkt 5 auf. Diese Leidenschaft pflegst Du, finde ick zu nachlässig - da könnte mehr! (IG SPAM PW)
#7 is geil, habe aber das Problem, dass sich viele auf Knäckebrotniveau bewegen, d.h. lesen ist ein Problem, verstehen sowiso und jemanden zu Rate zu ziehen fällt sowiso flach.
#8 is genau das, was im forum evolution bedeutet.  

@Easy: ...hab eben erst nen Fred gefunden, wos reinpasst ...


----------



## Levty (21. September 2006)

Ein Pfäzer hat sich hierher verirrt, unglaublich!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2006)

tja, flugrost, die 3 tage machen den unterschied!  

ach ja, hab gerade noch 1b angefügt.... 
und ich erkläre mich jetzt zum vollwertigem mitglied der IG SPAM PW! ich werde mir alle mühe geben....   (hoffentlich lesen das jetzt nich die mods....)




Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Faulenzen, Saufen, Frauen, Schlafen, Essen. Also das komplette essentielle post Examen Programm



schüler und studenten...     ....klauen uns die renten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> schüler und studenten...     ....klauen uns die renten!!!



Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Ach FRESSE!


----------



## easymtbiker (21. September 2006)

ach ja, lev und ich sind das woe in münchen im olympiapark und lassen es uns gut gehen....
hier das programm:

Radstadion am Woe


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ach ja, lev und ich sind das woe in münchen im olympiapark und lassen es uns gut gehen....
> hier das programm:
> 
> Radstadion am Woe



Der etwas andere 24h Wettkampf. Denkt an genug Flüssigkeit, sonst brennts irgendwann


----------



## Bax (22. September 2006)

Aha, klar, irgendwann muss es ja auch mal raus. Besonders dann, wenn die Mädels immer vor dem Zelt schlafen müssen.

Dieses Mal werden unserer runden Freunde nicht vergessen:


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. September 2006)

Und bitte kein NOBBY Nics  

Hallo, Niveau. Wo bist Du???


----------



## Levty (24. September 2006)

Is aus München wieder da ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (24. September 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Ein Pfäzer hat sich hierher verirrt, unglaublich!


Oh Fozzy, Pfätzer bin ich schon ma garnet - Mannem? 
... hab grad Pfälzer geguglt und das erste Bild, dat kommt, kommt von: www.pfaelzer-assis.de


----------



## Veloziraptor (25. September 2006)

Nix Nippels in this Fred! Sonst werden wir wieder gerügt


----------



## Flugrost (25. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Nix Nippels in this Fred! Sonst werden wir wieder gerügt


Deine Fantasie  hätt ich gerne - Du siehst Nippel, wo keine sind.  

na, wer sucht, der findet


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Deine Fantasie  hätt ich gerne - Du siehst Nippel, wo keine sind.
> 
> na, wer sucht, der findet



Alles Wunschdenken.


----------



## one track mind (26. September 2006)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Oh Fozzy, Pfätzer bin ich schon ma garnet - Mannem?
> ... hab grad Pfälzer geguglt und das erste Bild, dat kommt, kommt von: www.pfaelzer-assis.de



yeah flugrost!!!! bloss schade, dass das foto von der alten so klein ist. geht das nicht grösser (sabber)????????????


----------



## Haiflyer (26. September 2006)

wer hat n meine ex hier gepostet-. des muss doch ah ned sein oder


----------



## easymtbiker (27. September 2006)

oje,was für beträge und bilder....

aber ich war ja auch nich besser, das ganze woe mit lev in münchen auf der erotik- messe rumgehangen....


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. September 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:


> wer hat n meine ex hier gepostet-. des muss doch ah ned sein oder




Ich nicht, ich hab leider keine Fotos von ihr, wo sie so viel an hat


----------



## Bax (27. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber ich war ja auch nich besser, das ganze woe mit lev in münchen auf der erotik- messe rumgehangen....



Sag das nicht zu laut! Hier gibt es ein paar Jungjuristen, die nur darauf warten, einen spektakulären Prozess wg. Verführung und Misshandlung Minderjähriger zu führen.

Danach verkauft der bemitleidenswerte Lev seine Story exklusiv an die Blöd-Zeitung und tritt im Fernsehen für ein fürstliches Honorar bei Kerner auf. Dort erzählt er u.a, wie du ihn über die Alpen geprügelt hast und dass er mehrmals im Jahr 24 Stunden lang im Kreis fahren musste. Für den normalen Blödzeitungs-Autofetischisten ist das nix Anderes als brutalste Folter.  

Du als Kinderschänder hast danach wohl keine ruhige Minute mehr...


----------



## Bax (27. September 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:


> wer hat n meine ex hier gepostet-. des muss doch ah ned sein oder



Hä? Wieso Ex? Ach ja, ich verstehe, du hast die abserviert, weil sie zu hässlich war und ihre Figur nicht deinen Ansprüchen genügte. Klar! Kamma nachvollziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (27. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> oje,was für beträge und bilder....
> 
> aber ich war ja auch nich besser, das ganze woe mit lev in münchen auf der erotik- messe rumgehangen....



das kann man ja wohl kaum noch "erotikmesse" nennen, wenn ihr zwei da wart      

wann gehn mer mal freeriden?


----------



## Veloziraptor (27. September 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> das kann man ja wohl kaum noch "erotikmesse" nennen, wenn ihr zwei da wart


----------



## easymtbiker (27. September 2006)

hey, bax, ich glaub du hast verpasst, das lev längst 18 ist!  also: erwachsen! komm mir also nich mit irgendwelchen kindersprüchen! lev hat  aber noch keinen führerschein... lev, theorie bestanden?

naja, ich geb zu, war doch nicht in der erotikmesse... bin zwar 60 mal direkt auf die halle zugesteuert, hab s mir dann aber doch anders überlegt... und bin auf dem kurs geblieben! 

ausserdem find ich erotik genauso wie bike auf ner messe anschauen völlig langweilig. kommt gar nicht ran ans selber erleben. 




one track mind schrieb:


> das kann man ja wohl kaum noch "erotikmesse" nennen, wenn ihr zwei da wart


hey,einweggedanke: dir mal kräftign *indenarschtret!*  ich bin doch so unheimlich sexy!


one track mind schrieb:


> wann gehn mer mal freeriden?


wochenende!

lev, sonntag pfalz? wann haben wir den rausch ausgeschlafen?


----------



## Flugrost (27. September 2006)

one track mind schrieb:


> das kann man ja wohl kaum noch "erotikmesse" nennen, wenn ihr zwei da wart



*gröööl*  
ps.: seid ihr dort auch aufgetreten?



			
				Haiflyer schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat n meine ex hier gepostet-. des muss doch ah ned sein oder


...sorry, wusste nicht, dass das Deine war - bei mir wars irgendeine von letzter Woche.


----------



## Bax (27. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hey, bax, ich glaub du hast verpasst, das lev längst 18 ist!  also: erwachsen!



DER wird doch nie erwachsen! 

@one-track-mind:  YEAH! Es wurde ja viel Schei$$ hier in letzter Zeit gepostet, aber dein Spruch war jetzt wirklich der witzigste seit langem! Buuuaaahahahahaha!



Flugrost schrieb:


> *gröööl*
> ps.: seid ihr dort auch aufgetreten?



Klar! In der Sado-Maso-Abteilung!


----------



## Levty (27. September 2006)

Heute war Preisverleihung von "Jugend denkt Zukunft" und wir haben (20Personen) 5000â¬ gewonnen (3. Platz) vom Rhein Nekar Kreis. Dann dicke Disco und FreigetrÃ¤nke in der Nachtschicht. Ich bin jetzt ziu fertig. Gud nacht xD


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. September 2006)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine ganz kranke Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hat jemand von Euch Lust morgen eine kleine Tour zu fahren? Samsatg bin ich leider schon bei einer Tour dabei. Aber evtl. ginge auch Sonntag (Wetter?).

Mal gucken, ob ihr diesen Post überhaupt rafft


----------



## Haiflyer (28. September 2006)

richtig sie entsprach nicht meinem schönheitsideal. deshalb hab ich se abserviert

hehe lev als ich in deim alterwar bin ich auch immer um halb11 aus discos heim und musste dann völlig fertig schlafen gehn.


----------



## Veloziraptor (28. September 2006)

Ich auch. Um halb elf. Das Problem dabei war nur, daß meine Eltern da immer beim Frühstücken waren und so ein Lärm gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (28. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine ganz kranke Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Lust morgen eine kleine Tour zu fahren? Samsatg bin ich leider schon bei einer Tour dabei. Aber evtl. ginge auch Sonntag (Wetter?).
> 
> Mal gucken, ob ihr diesen Post überhaupt rafft




äähh, wie war das im mittelteil ? 

nixraff....

ich fahr auf jeden fall morgen ne kleine runde, also wer bock hat...


----------



## Levty (28. September 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:


> richtig sie entsprach nicht meinem schönheitsideal. deshalb hab ich se abserviert
> 
> hehe lev als ich in deim alterwar bin ich auch immer um halb11 aus discos heim und musste dann völlig fertig schlafen gehn.


Das Problem war nur, dass die Verleihung um 1300 begonnen hat, ich eine Rede halten musste und um 2130 die DJs einfach Finite gemacht haben. Freibier hat auch sein übriges getan xD

Am So wollen Martin und ich evtl in die Pfalz. Jens? Lust?


----------



## easymtbiker (28. September 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine ganz kranke Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hat jemand von Euch Lust morgen eine kleine Tour zu fahren?


meinste in fremden städten tief im odenwald eine anscheinend unfahrbare strecke hoch zu fahren?
wenn nich, dann hab ichs auch nich kapiert..... 

@lev: gratulation zum 3. platz. 5000 euro und frei saufen, das hat sich ja gelohnt, besonders letzteres.....


----------



## Bax (29. September 2006)

liebe jungs, wenn ich in der nächsten zeit hier noch größeren schei$$ als bisher schon spammen sollte, seid gnädig und seht es mir nach. das ist reine frustbewältigung.

gestern bei der kernspintomographie kam es endgültig raus: zwei bandscheibenvorfälle an der halswirbelsäule.     

da ist wohl bikemäßig erst mal schicht im schacht...


----------



## Haiflyer (29. September 2006)

wow du nimmst aber das volle programm mit. hammer.

gute besserung.


----------



## Levty (29. September 2006)

Achdu schei.... Oh man Frank, du hast aber echt PECH! So sollte das mal gesagt sein. Ist es immer noch von dem Sturz? Gute Besserung jedenfalls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (29. September 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> liebe jungs, wenn ich in der nächsten zeit hier noch größeren schei$$ als bisher schon spammen sollte, seid gnädig und seht es mir nach. das ist reine frustbewältigung.
> 
> gestern bei der kernspintomographie kam es endgültig raus: zwei bandscheibenvorfälle an der halswirbelsäule.
> 
> da ist wohl bikemäßig erst mal schicht im schacht...



du armes schwein!!!mein dad hat erst einen mit 40 bekommen und das is schon früh!aber du!!!


gute besserung und lass dich im schlimmsten fall operieren bei meinem dad hat das dann auch geholfen.aber wir wollen hoffen das es nich so weit kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


gute besserung!!!mfg marco


----------



## freeriderth (29. September 2006)

so ich geb jetz ne nicht abzubrechende einladung ab um mit nach wildbad zu fahren.wenn sich noch 4 leute melden dann wird das "bw"-ticket richtig billig und mann hat den ganzen tag spass.abfahrt ist um 6.50uhr auf gleis 10 in mannheim.in heidelberg müsste das so um 7.00uhr sein,ist die RB 18605.

ein panzer und helm und bein protektoren sind das absolute minimum!panzer kann sich aber in wildbad ausgeliehen werden!


also wer interesse hat soll sich bis morgen abend um sieben gemeldet haben.wenn es mehr werden müssen wir halt zwei bw tickets kaufen.


mfg marco


----------



## easymtbiker (29. September 2006)

ich weiss zwar medizintechnisch nicht was das 





Bax schrieb:


> gestern bei der kernspintomographie kam es endgültig raus: zwei bandscheibenvorfälle an der halswirbelsäule.


 bedeutet, hört sich aber sehr böse an. auch von mir gute besserung und wenns der genesung dient: mach dich hier weiter über mich lustig, tob dich aus!  

hier hab ich noch frisch aus dem aaiiisiiikiiuuu:

easymtbiker (10:43 PM) : morgen? du den ganzen tag arbeiten?
Levty (10:44 PM) : vormittags. abends frauen (<- neues werb!) ich fraue, due fraust
easymtbiker (10:45 PM) :  ich fraue, due fraust, er fraut, sie fraut, swinger....... :-D
Levty (10:45 PM) : loool
Levty (10:45 PM) : ey, das ist mein werb^^
easymtbiker (10:45 PM) : du hast es kapiert. ich wollte es dir gerade erklären!


----------



## Bax (30. September 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ich weiss zwar medizintechnisch nicht was das  bedeutet, hört sich aber sehr böse an. auch von mir gute besserung und wenns der genesung dient: mach dich hier weiter über mich lustig, tob dich aus!



Martin, vielen dank!  habe ich mich jemals über dich lustig gemacht?  wenn, dann war es nicht so gemeint. bikemäßig kann ich dir gegenüber sowieso nur:     



freeriderth schrieb:


> du armes schwein!!!mein dad hat erst einen mit 40 bekommen und das is schon früh!aber du!!!
> 
> gute besserung und lass dich im schlimmsten fall operieren bei meinem dad hat das dann auch geholfen.aber wir wollen hoffen das es nich so weit kommt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> gute besserung!!!mfg marco



vielen dank, Marco! Hehe, das ist jetzt aber echt lustig, dass du mich für so jung hälst. guckst du profil!    



Haiflyer schrieb:


> wow du nimmst aber das volle programm mit. hammer. gute besserung.



dankeschön! ich kann's brauchen.   



Levty schrieb:


> Achdu schei.... Oh man Frank, du hast aber echt PECH! So sollte das mal gesagt sein. Ist es immer noch von dem Sturz? Gute Besserung jedenfalls!



Danke, Lev! ja, das ist bei dem sturz passiert. durch den aufprall auf den kopf wurde die wirbelsäule gestaucht und es hat die bandscheiben einfach raus gedrückt. schön in den nervenkanal des rückenmarks rein! wer weiß, vielleicht lag's ja an der leFty.


----------



## Veloziraptor (30. September 2006)

Frank Du brauchst Deine Wirbelsäule noch. Wo willst Du sonst den Bass dranhängen. Oder Du mußt ne Oma spielen. Auch cool! 

Bandscheibenvorfälle sind ätzend. KST zudem auch. Ich hasse diese Röhren!

Ich hoffe echt mal, daß Dein Unfall keine Langzeitschäden nach sich zieht. Als Heilungskur schlage ich Dir allerdings nicht vor, den Martin zu ärgern, sondern verweise noch mal auf ein paar gediegene Nächte bei "enjoy Jazz". Ich hab mal ne Rundmail getippt und bin gespannt, ob ich meine musikmuffeligen Freunde doch noch nach Heidelberg bekomme. Ich hab auch zwei Jazzer eingeladen, aber müßten aus Köln und Berlin anreisen. Mal gucken, wer kömmt?

Tschö mit ö!


----------



## freeriderth (30. September 2006)

ok bax jetz weis ich es hab ja vorher nie in dein profil gesehen. 



trotzdem nochma alles gute! 


mfg marco


----------



## easymtbiker (30. September 2006)

freeriderth schrieb:


> ok bax jetz weis ich es hab ja vorher nie in dein profil gesehen.


tja, vielleicht sollten wir alle unser alter direkt unters benutzerbild setzten. aber du erkennst die leute über 30 auch daran, dass die nur reife , sinnvolle beiträge schreiben und niemals quatsch posten!


----------



## Flugrost (30. September 2006)

Matthew Herbert kommt! Hypnotic Brass Ensemble dito ... und und und. Wird geil!
@Bax: Gute Genesung!!! (fünf Kilo Bass sind immer zu tragen - und was mit 120 DB rüberkommt, wiegt ALLES auf


----------



## Levty (1. Oktober 2006)

...Klammer zu! 
)


----------



## Bax (1. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> aber du erkennst die leute über 30 auch daran, dass die nur reife , sinnvolle beiträge schreiben und niemals quatsch posten!



Ja, genau! Hat jemals irgend jemand daran gezweifelt?    

@jens + flugrost:  So geht's zur Not auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

leutz, was ist los? nur noch 45 einträge bis #2000!   jetzt mal nich schlapp machen! 2000mal blödsinn!

was man nicht alles für quatsch schreibt, wenns regnet  und man nich biken kann...


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

Pussy
noch 44


----------



## Callimero (3. Oktober 2006)

2000-1957 = 43


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

wie sieht es eingentlich mit mitfahrern nach ettlingen aus? wer bei mir mit möchte,bitte mal anmelden. flo hat schon interesse bekundet!
ettlingen ist übrigens diesen samstag, start 12h, wäre vielleicht sinnvoll um 9:00 oder 9:30 in hd abzufahren

http://www.energy-race.de/


----------



## gado (3. Oktober 2006)

wär auch dabei! würde aber monoslalom fahren


----------



## easymtbiker (3. Oktober 2006)

ok, bus voll. gado/flo/lev. ihr kennt die spielregeln? : klappe halten!

treffpunkt: grosshirschhausenberg!

@gado: nix mono sondern dual!


----------



## Levty (3. Oktober 2006)

Großhirschhausenberg? Denkste die wissen wo ich Wohn?


----------



## gado (3. Oktober 2006)

ok ok dual slalom... ja wo immer großhirschhausenberg ist.. also ich werd flo fragen wie ich wo wann hin komme... der muss des für mich organ *gr*
ok guts nächtle muss morgen früh raus....
ride on... mirko


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

@ all:

lev, kommste morgen um 9h zu mir? dann holen wir die anderen beiden um 9:20 in heddesheim am mc kotz (oder möglichst etwas weiter vorher) ab. alles klar?!?

ach ja, falls hier noch jemand mitfahren möchte, hab noch 3 plätze frei, fahre aber schon morgen abend hin!
http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/biker/start.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2006)

Alles Pussys.


----------



## Levty (6. Oktober 2006)

Noch was:


			
				Martin ICQ  schrieb:
			
		

> 21:26:55: hübschen frausen zeige ich zuweilen meine passbilder. so manche hat davon schon nen spontanen orgasmus bekommen!


Genau das hier:


----------



## easymtbiker (6. Oktober 2006)

tja, wegg ist wegggg!!!


----------



## gado (7. Oktober 2006)

habe die bilder upgeloadet..... also in meinem ablum stehen sie.... müsst halt mal gugen... war ein cooler tag... lg Mirko


----------



## Levty (7. Oktober 2006)

Suuuuuuper. Danke!


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Oktober 2006)

ähm, lev, wolltest du bei 1965 n bild setzen???  
isch seh nüx!!!!


ach ja, hier der link zum weisswurst- rennen:
http://www.rsv-kuelsheim.de/50319198131480e05/index.html

ist am 3.12. und da bin ich leider das erste mal snowboarden!!!! wie geil!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (9. Oktober 2006)

gado schrieb:


> habe die bilder upgeloadet..... also in meinem ablum stehen sie.... müsst halt mal gugen... war ein cooler tag... lg Mirko



Colle Fotos !


----------



## easymtbiker (9. Oktober 2006)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG @ JENS  a.k.a. VELOZIPATOR!

wünsche dir n tolles neues lebensjahr bezüglich karriere, biken usw.!!

wie? 80- er baujahr? mann, das sind ja ganze 10 jahre nach mir.... dafür biste ja schon ganz schön reif!


----------



## Levty (9. Oktober 2006)

Na dann von mir auch alles Gute. Wünsch dir ein funktionierendes Bike, das nicht außeinander fällt 
Und viel Erfolg beim WP! Bald gehts los. Wie wärs mit "IBC DIMB Racing Team HD United" ?


----------



## Callimero (9. Oktober 2006)

jo, jens, acuh von mir alles gute! auf dass die bikes im nächsten jahr ihre schrauben nich verlieren  hau rein...

gruß Flo


----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

Hey Jens,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!

Als Geschenk einen Witz: "How can you tell your roommate is gay? His dick tastes like $hit!"


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. Oktober 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Hey Jens,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!!
> 
> Als Geschenk einen Witz: "How can you tell your roommate is gay? His dick tastes like $hit!"




Also Frank hat definitv den schrägsten Humor am Start 

Jo danke Jungs, für die Glückwünsche. Ich war heute auch ganz züchtig. Das Wochenende war heftig genug. Ich will nach Köln ziehen - auch wenn die nächsten Berge dort viel zu weit weg sind. Aber so viel Jazz und Frauen...  

So genug gesülzt!

Bike geht wieder. Und vll. hält es mit etwas Loctide auch länger  

Ich hoffe man sieht sich vor dem 21.10. noch mal. Ansonsten beim Uphill Abschluß Sauf... ähhhhhhhh.... Fahren!


----------



## Bax (9. Oktober 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Aber so viel Jazz und Frauen...



Yeah, women and the rhythm section first!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Oktober 2006)

Und auch Glückwünsche unbekannterweise 5min zu spät von mir! ... `hoffe, Du bist noch am feiern!


----------



## Micro767 (10. Oktober 2006)

Jo ! Nachträglich alles gute auch von mir !


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Oktober 2006)

und für die freunde der wilderen töne, gebt euch das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtrC6yN8unU

die gute lady kommt mit ihrer band am 11.11. in den katoba und das rockt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (13. Oktober 2006)

...wow...
Am 15.10 komm ich nach Wildbad


----------



## Callimero (16. Oktober 2006)

@ velo:
sach mal wie wars denn beim wasgau mara? da wolltest du doch fahren, oder?


----------



## guru39 (16. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> und für die freunde der wilderen töne, gebt euch das hier:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtrC6yN8unU
> 
> die gute lady kommt mit ihrer band am 11.11. in den katoba und das rockt!!!



Die hat mal bei "From Dusk Till Dawn"mitgespielt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2006)

Dusk till Dawn? Was ist das? Nie gehört...


----------



## guru39 (17. Oktober 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Dusk till Dawn? Was ist das? Nie gehört...



echt? is`n super Film 














Gruß Guru.


----------



## Levty (17. Oktober 2006)

Da hat wohl jemand die Ironie nicht rauslesen können ;D
Wer From Dusk Till Dawn net kennt hat ne Bildungslücke, wa?


----------



## easymtbiker (17. Oktober 2006)

sorry, ich kenn from dusk till dawn nich.... hab auch natural born killers nich gesehen.... im letzerem hat sie auch mitgespielt und einige leute auf dem gewissen....


----------



## Bax (17. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> sorry, ich kenn from dusk till dawn nich.... hab auch natural born killers nich gesehen.... im letzerem hat sie auch mitgespielt und einige leute auf dem gewissen....



Boah! Dann passt mal auf, dass sie euch im katoba nicht auch noch abknallt.

Ich würde wahrscheinlich wg. akustischer körperverletzung vorher schon draufgehen.  (jajaaaa, ich weiiiiß! iss alles geschmackssache. seid froh, dass ihr meine lieblingsmucke nicht hören müsst. das ist noch schlimmer als russische folklore).


----------



## gado (18. Oktober 2006)

12 post remain...
wollte mich nur auch mal wieder zu Wort melden.... Lev die Stange rockt 
@ martin: das lied hört sich ganz ok an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2006)

Haja, hoffe du fährst im Winter unsere Pfälzer TOuren mit. Immer wieder ein Highlight. Schnee + Sonne. Davon kann man nur Träumen hier im ODW.
Und an die 1.5k Höhenmeter ;D


----------



## Callimero (19. Oktober 2006)

lev, letzteres hättest du ihm vllt erst nach der tour sagen sollen


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2006)

Wie denn wenn er weg ist? xD


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Oktober 2006)

Kicker!
Springen!!
Freeride!!
Spektakulär!!
Downhill!!

Ich Will Mehr!!!!!!!!!!

:d :d :d


----------



## gado (19. Oktober 2006)

ich denke ich fahre meine eigene tour.. mit ulles lustiger pille und nem bier .. udn zwar von mir zur tanke um nachschub zu holen das muss dann über die wintermonate reichen.. zwischen druch heftiges ornanieren das ich mir beim droppen net die arme breche und alles ist ok  also vll fahr cih sogar mal ne pfalztour mit... LG mirko


----------



## Levty (19. Oktober 2006)

Man, jetzt haben wirs so lange geschafft das Niveau rel. weit oben zu halten und du katapultierst alles nach unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haiflyer (19. Oktober 2006)

from dusk till dawn is einer der besten filme aller zeiten. aber nur directors cut wo man noch sieht wie er den bleistift ins herz steckt.

ach ja

verkaufe parts

sprich

gabel
bremsen
lenker
felgen
reifen
schaltwerk
etc etc

falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## easymtbiker (20. Oktober 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:


> verkaufe parts
> 
> sprich
> 
> ...


vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn du n bisschen konkreter wirst. hab mir sagen lassen, dass es verschiedene modelle und ausführungen von gabeln gibt....


----------



## Haiflyer (20. Oktober 2006)

marzocchi z1 fr1 mit 150mm zum runtertraveln mit ETA
hope mono m4 bremsen mit original scheiben UND Floatings ne nummer größer inkl. Adaptern, schwarzen Bremshebeln (original silber auch noch vorhanden) sowie kool stop beläge.
syntace Vector DH lenker schwarz
Point tough guy vorbau NAGELNEU
Mavic X233 oder so felgen
Shimano XT naben
XTR Schaltwerk
Chris King Steuersatz
Hope Bulb  nabe 20mm Momentan noch eingespeicht kann ich aber auch einzeln verkaufen

öhm hab ich was vergessen ?

preise etc alles per mail. 

ach ja hab noch mehr oder minder NEUE Dainese schoner ellenbogen und knie. die 2006er modelle. 2mal getragen.


----------



## epa (21. Oktober 2006)

wie siehts mit kurbel aus ?


----------



## Haiflyer (22. Oktober 2006)

ne XT kurbel. muss aber bei mir im betrieb das gewinde nochma nachschneiden.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. Oktober 2006)

und jetzt:

     

wir haben es geschafft! 2000 beiträge! und 99,9% spam, der rest unwichtig! auch wenn hailflyer gerade versucht hier etwas ernst reinzubringen.... 

also, leute, ran an die 3000!


----------



## Bax (23. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also, leute, ran an die 3000!



OK: Also 3000, was ich dir immer mal sagen wollte. Also, es gibt ja viele Zahlen und ich kenne ja auch viele von denen, aber du bist für mich wirklich was ganz Besonderes. Ich meine das wirklich ernst. Nein, ich habe das vorher noch nie zu einer anderen Zahl gesagt. Ehrlich! ... Wann hast'n mal Zeit?


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Oktober 2006)

Wer ****en will muß freundlich sein 

Ich hau mich weg. He, die Nummer ist gut. Die merk ich mir


----------



## Haiflyer (23. Oktober 2006)

die 3000 is eigentlich geil. genau wie die 2000 etc. ham alle den frauen was vorraus. sie ham 3 löcher


----------



## Bax (23. Oktober 2006)

Haiflyer schrieb:


> ham alle den frauen was vorraus. sie ham 3 löcher



Wie voraus? Frauen haben auch mindestens drei "verwertbare" Löcher. Duck und weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2006)

Du bist Vater?
*wegrenn*


----------



## epa (23. Oktober 2006)

junger vater  

warum ham fraun 4 lippen? ..

2 zum scheis$e labern und 2 ums wieder gut zu machen ,nä


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

oh mann, da fängt das 3. tausend ja niveaulos peinlich  an.... also so war das nicht gedacht..... bitte schliessen!!!!


----------



## Levty (23. Oktober 2006)

Ja, den Thread hier schließen und sich erschießen. Ne, Andreas?


----------



## epa (23. Oktober 2006)

is ja gut ich halt mich ja zurück und nu bin ich der   junge


----------



## easymtbiker (23. Oktober 2006)

epa schrieb:


> is ja gut ich halt mich ja zurück und nu bin ich der   junge


tja, wenn der fred-opa n machtwort spricht, dann kuscht gleich alles! hehehe....

also, leute, jetzt weiter mit niveau! 
(mir fällt grad kein dummer spruch ein, sorry.....)


----------



## easymtbiker (24. Oktober 2006)

und heute:

HHAAAAPPPPYYYY BBBBÖÖÖÖRRRTTTTHHHDAAAAYYYYY to andy!
       

endlich 18! jetzt kannst auch mal erwachsen werden.... 
wünsche ein erfolgtreiches bike- jahr! 

aber, andy, liest du hier noch mit? andy? AAAANNDDYYYY????


----------



## Flugrost (24. Oktober 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also, leute, jetzt weiter mit niveau!
> (mir fällt grad kein dummer spruch ein, sorry.....)


... aber mir: "weiter unterirdisch bitteschön"


----------



## Haiflyer (24. Oktober 2006)

epa schrieb:


> 2 zum scheis$e labern und 2 ums wieder gut zu machen ,nä



da hat jemand aber in bio ned gut aufgepasst.

frauen am anatomisch gesehn 6 lippen.

2 oben und 4 ums wieder gut zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerAndy (25. Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ja Martin um dich zu beruhigen ICH LESE NOCH MIT!!!!
ne danke für die glückwünsche ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal wieder am besten aufm bike.
Und pass auf deinen bus auf nachdem der Lev schon mit ihm fahren durfte steh ich ihm ja wohl auch noch bevor 
Zum thema Wp Team haste ne PM.
Gruß Andy


----------



## Veloziraptor (16. November 2006)

Er ist unwiderruflich tot. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Micro767 (16. November 2006)

nene wir schauen immer mal wieder nach ob er noch lebt !


----------



## Levty (16. November 2006)

Er ist nur Tot, solange ihn niemand rausgräbt!


----------



## easymtbiker (16. November 2006)

leichenflederei.....


----------



## Levty (17. November 2006)

Asbach Uralt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloziraptor (17. November 2006)

Es funktioniert immer wieder.

RUFE UND SIE WERDEN KOMMEN!

Jungens, wann ist unsere erste "United Tour" und wer wird 5tes Mitglied (ohne auch okay) <= sorry, der Spruch ist sooooooooo alt, aber gerade mußte ich mal infantil sein!


----------



## Micro767 (17. November 2006)

wir fahren Sonntag ne Tour und 4 von 5 sind dabei ! Bax ist ja entschuldigt und es ist ja eh kein Pflichttermin  komm doch auch mit !


----------



## Levty (18. November 2006)

Kicker? Trail? DH?


----------



## Bax (18. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Kicker? Trail? DH?



>Bax ist ja entschuldigt

Zum Glück!


----------



## Micro767 (18. November 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Kicker? Trail? DH?



weder noch nur ne schöne Herbsttour durch den Odenwald, ausser du wolltest das Felsenmeer runter fahren ! Dann hattest Du von jedem was !


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. November 2006)

Wochenenden sind zur Zeit ganz schlecht bei mir. Sorry!

So langsam wird´s:


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

Schönes Foto:
Datum der Aufnahme:  2006:11:20 18:59:15
Hersteller der Kamera:  Sony Ericsson
Modell der Kamera:  K750i
Benutzte Software:  R1CA021     prgCXC125952_EU_1_CL 5.3
Belichtungszeit:  0.2

Hat sich da viel geändert seit der letzten Aktualisierung?

Edit: Ich sehs: Der Lenker, der Lenker!


----------



## easymtbiker (20. November 2006)

ok, dass er statt fleissig wp-punkte sammeln ständig nach k fährt (was er dort macht, will ich lieber nich wissen....) lassen wir ja noch durchgehen. aber jetzt hält er uns n !!!grünes!!! bike unter die nase! das ist zu viel!! wir sollten ihn jetzt echt aus dem team werfen! 

mach n blaulicht dran, vielleicht gehste dann als bulle durch!


----------



## Levty (20. November 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> mach n blaulicht dran, vielleicht gehste dann als bulle durch!



Ok, der ist echt gut


----------



## Veloziraptor (21. November 2006)

Ein Blaulicht. Keine schlechte Idee.  Das wÃ¤re wenigstens mal eine wÃ¼rdiges "Butzen" Bike. Unsere armen Helfer in grÃ¼n (neuerdings blau) fahren ja nicht so die dollsten Bikes 

Was ich in KÃ¶ln mache??? Das wÃ¼rdest Du eh nicht kappieren  

Und ja Lev. Der Lenker  He, das ist doch mal ein Fortschritt oder  Jetzt fehlt kaum noch was. AuÃer die LR (â¬ 400,-), der Antrieb (â¬ 300,-) und Kleinteile (â¬ 200,-). Also, bald ist es fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4x4 (21. November 2006)

grün ist jetzt aber total angesagt.
Ich wäre bei miky-green fast schwach geworden.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Details_id_10656_.htm

Aber ich glaube, nach 3 Jahren kann man die Farbe nicht mehr sehen.

2. wenn man sein Rad nicht nur im Schlafzimmer stehen hat und den
Winter durch fährt, sieht`s bald nicht mehr so cool aus.

3. ist schwarz anodiesiert 100 g leichter als lackiert.
Da hab ich mich doch für matt-schwarz entschieden.
Is ne geile Oberfläche, da macht streicheln doppelt Spaß.


----------



## Veloziraptor (12. Dezember 2006)

Immer mal wieder ....

Und hoch mit dir


----------



## 4x4 (12. Dezember 2006)

keine schlechte Signatur,
F.Z. und M.o.i. wer kennt die noch live?

Hab mir heute ne CD best of gekauft 7,99 bei MM, echt inflationär.
Die alten Scheiben bleiben ja doch im Keller.


----------



## easymtbiker (13. Dezember 2006)

oje, jetzt werden wieder die toten freds aufgeweckt...

naja, machen wir was sinnvolles:


      herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag, ramin! 26 wird der alte sack! 

viel erfolg im neuem lebensjahr!




liest er hier überhaupt noch mit?


----------



## Levty (13. Dezember 2006)

spam


----------



## Flugrost (13. Dezember 2006)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> liest er hier überhaupt noch mit?



Klar!
Glückwunsch, unbekannterweise.


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Dezember 2006)

Ramin ist jünger als ich 

Update:


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Dezember 2006)

Iiiiiiieh, das ist ja aus Stahl!

Wird das fieseste Gerät, das hier herumfährt!


----------



## Bax (14. Dezember 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wird das fieseste Gerät, das hier herumfährt!



Deswegen haut er wohl ab nach Köln. Da ist man in vieler Hinsicht toleranter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2006)

Seiht geil aus das Bike, was haben die LR  gelöhnt? Oder willst du lieber drüber schweigen? 

Cheers, Lev - Weihnachtsmann


----------



## Veloziraptor (14. Dezember 2006)

@ Geisterfahrer: Nur noch 6 Tage. Dann werden die Ergebnisse rausgeschickt 
@ Bax: Oja. Tolerant sind die echt. Ich fÃ¼hle mich so ... alleine ... dort als Hetero 
@ Levty: Der LRS hat â¬ 249,99 gekostet und wiegt ganze 1405 g - komplett. Damit ist der Beweis erbracht. Meine Gazzaloddi Reifen wogen mehr als ein kompletter CC-LRS


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Dezember 2006)

Ach herje!!!

Lev, wann warst Du das letzte mal auf dem Königstuhl? Ich glaube, Du wirst weinen. Der schöne Drop ins "Flat" wich einer 60 cm hohen Baumwand. Ich glaube da hat jemand gezielt die MTBer sabotiert 

Also im Sommer nichts mehr mit Touri Posing  Also nächstes muß bestimmt der Plattfußtrail dran glauben


----------



## Veloziraptor (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin zu tiefst erschüttert 

http://www.cyclomanix.de/Pro HT 1.2.htm

VORMACHER!!!!


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2006)

War nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis da was hinkommt...


----------



## Bax (20. Dezember 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ich bin zu tiefst erschüttert
> 
> http://www.cyclomanix.de/Pro HT 1.2.htm
> 
> VORMACHER!!!!



Wenigstens sind bei dir nicht diese grünen Bremsen dran! Die geben dem Teil echt den Rest. Und schaut mal die Griffe an ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bax (20. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> War nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis da was hinkommt...



...ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis du es wieder abgemäht hast...


----------



## Levty (20. Dezember 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> ...ist nur ne Frage der Zeit, bis du es wieder abgemäht hast...



So assozial bin ich auch wieder nicht...ich mach ein Kicker VOR die Bäumchen xD


----------



## Bax (20. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> So assozial bin ich auch wieder nicht...ich mach ein Kicker VOR die Bäumchen xD



Super Idee! Jede Woche wird dann entweder der Anlauf verlängert, der Kicker steiler gemacht oder die Heckenschere mitgebracht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Dezember 2006)

Bax schrieb:


> Wenigstens sind bei dir nicht diese grünen Bremsen dran! Die geben dem Teil echt den Rest. Und schaut mal die Griffe an ...



Du hast noch die gewurzelten Laufräder vergessen.  

Na, Jens, alles verdaut?

Ab Mitte Januar steh ich wieder für Touren zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veloziraptor (23. Dezember 2006)

So, ich bin dann jetzt auch in Feiertagsrotation. Daher wünsche ich Euch mal eine schönes Fest und nen guten Rutsch...

Commercial break: www.InZappaWeTrust.de

...und verabschiede mich bis zum neuen Jahr. Die o.g. Seite ist ein kleines Weihnachtspräsent an die Welt da draußen 

@ Michael: Wie ich es vorhergesagt habe. Ich drücke Dir alle Daumen für´s Mündliche! Bist Du soweit zufrieden?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Dezember 2006)

Danke! Ja, paßt schon. Bis März dürftest Du ja dann auch fit sein.

Schreibst Du an den Texten der Comics mit? Da bin ich mal gespannt auf die ersten Einträge.


----------



## Veloziraptor (24. Dezember 2006)

Nix März. September! Aber ja, bis dahin ist klar Schiff 

Die Texte sind schon fertig. Das Comic schon längst in Arbeit. Bis Ende 2007 ist es fertig. Dann geht´s an einen Verlag (haben sogar schon Interessenten)... Auf der Homepage wird aber vom Comic selbst eher nichts veröffentlicht


----------



## Micro767 (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2006)

Nicht Rutsch, Rausch


----------



## Bax (30. Dezember 2006)

Veloziraptor schrieb:


> Ach herje!!!
> 
> Lev, wann warst Du das letzte mal auf dem Königstuhl? Ich glaube, Du wirst weinen. Der schöne Drop ins "Flat" wich einer 60 cm hohen Baumwand. Ich glaube da hat jemand gezielt die MTBer sabotiert
> 
> Also im Sommer nichts mehr mit Touri Posing  Also nächstes muß bestimmt der Plattfußtrail dran glauben



Das sind ja gar keine lebenden Bäumchen, sondern dicke, quer gelegte Baumstämme! Naja, so ein Bunny Hop in die Tiefe macht sicher auch Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (31. Dezember 2006)

Habs auch gesehen. Brett drauf und hop.


----------



## Bax (31. Dezember 2006)

Levty schrieb:


> Habs auch gesehen. Brett drauf und hop.



OK! Wann machst du's? Nächste Woche kommt meine neue Digicam.


----------



## Levty (31. Dezember 2006)

Ohje ohje 

Nächste Woche... ich muss erstmal ein Brett finden *schluck


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Februar 2007)

Ich muß noch mal Werbung machen (weil die Seite jetzt so geil geworden ist).

Ach ja, wenn Ende des Monats mein grüner Teufel fertig wird, sieht man mich ganz evtl. auch mal wieder auf´n Bike?!?!?


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Februar 2007)

Zum Thema "Grüner Teufel"

Das Cockpit ist soweit komplett. Schaltwerk ist auch schon dran. Der Rest sollte diesen Monat kommen (Bereifung, Bowden, Kurbel, Kassette, Umwerfer).

In diesem Sinne


----------



## easymtbiker (5. Februar 2007)

leichenfledderei! vergebliche reanimationsversuche!!! der fred ist tot! tot! tot!

hey, das bike ist doch fast fertig! leute, lasst uns zusammen legen und dem gutem altem velo n paar seilzüge, reifen und schläuche sammeln!
(btw: was ist krubel?   )
komm damit zur pfalz- tour, ich komme dann auch mit dem ht und dann  tun wir die leute dort mal aufmischen!   hehehe....


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Februar 2007)

Ne KRUBEL ist das gleiche wie ne BREIFUNG. Aber hab beides schon korrigiert


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2007)

Hey Jens. Hast ja _auch_ ein neues HT . Sehr dick das Ding! Mach weiter...


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. März 2007)

So, damit darf der Thread endgültig sterben. Es ist fertig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (8. März 2007)

:x

Habe gerade vergebens nach Kritikpunkten gesucht


----------



## Bax (8. März 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> :x
> 
> Habe gerade vergebens nach Kritikpunkten gesucht




... seh ich auch so!    

Jens, wieviel wiegt's?


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. März 2007)

Diese Frage ist bei Stahlbikes sehr hinterlistig  Naja, wahrscheinlich eines der leichtesten Stahlräder  So um die 11 kg (mir ist meine Excel Auflistung der Einzelteile verloren gegangen  ). Aber alleine der Rahmen wiegt 2,3 kg


----------



## Bax (8. März 2007)

Ach neeeee! Ich wollte keinesfalls hinterlistig sein, sondern hätte diesen feinen, filigranen Röhrchen eigentlich gleich ansehen müssen, dass sie aus Stahl sind.


----------



## harryg. (21. März 2007)

Hat Stil!


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (21. März 2007)

Nice, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (1. April 2007)

meine abschiedsworte an diesen fred: 

drivingghost (09:28 PM) : 
ich bin doch ein liebenswerter mensch
easymtbiker (09:28 PM) : 
hat sich noch nich rumgesprochen....
easymtbiker (09:28 PM) : 
dein letzer satz wäre n forum zitat wert!  hehehe!
drivingghost (09:29 PM) : 
das ist eine tatsache verdammt. ich bin lieb!
drivingghost (09:29 PM) : 
erzähl es weiter, muss sich rumsprechen


----------



## Levty (8. April 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> meine abschiedsworte an diesen fred:
> 
> drivingghost (09:28 PM) :
> ich bin doch ein liebenswerter mensch
> ...


Martin, Martin. Merkst du nicht, dass es der 1. April war, an dem Ramin das gesagt hat?


----------



## Veloziraptor (8. April 2007)

Ich habe als Kind gelernt: Threads, die am Bodenliegen, tritt man nicht noch mit dem Fuß, bis sie nicht mehr zucken


----------



## Levty (8. April 2007)

Es kommt es kommt.
Andy hat sein Bike fertig, und heute waren wir auf ner Tour. Also fahren tut er besser als erwartet, sogar das Versetzen vom HR ist schon vorhanden 
Hut ab, weiter so


----------



## BikerAndy (9. April 2007)

Levty schrieb:


> Es kommt es kommt.
> Andy hat sein Bike fertig, und heute waren wir auf ner Tour. Also fahren tut er besser als erwartet, sogar das Versetzen vom HR ist schon vorhanden
> Hut ab, weiter so




Hi,
ja ich meld mich auch mal wieder. Danke für die netten Worte von dir Lev aber stimmt schon das neue Bike macht verdammt viel Spaß und an der Fahrtechnik wird sicher noch gearbeitet. 
Hier   mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Bike. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder auf ner Tour dann aber nicht mehr so schnell wie früher da ich einfach nicht mehr zum Training komme aber für ne Tour reichts immer noch.
Also bis dann.
Gruß Andy


----------

